# Post pics of yourself....LIVING



## rainyday

Mowing the lawn, exercising, traveling, walking, painting, fishing, exploring, playing, swimming, learning, gardening. At a concert, in a park, on a bike, in the woods...you get the idea. Post pics of yourself alive, moving, doing, living.


----------



## rainyday




----------



## Shosh

rainyday said:


>



Glorious pic of yourself and the scenery Rainy.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Lovely beach pic Rainy! It looks like something that should be on a nice romantic greeting card.:bow:


I TRIED to have a little fun this summer...*





* Getting a grip at an interactive art installation at Governors Island. LOL!*





*Enjoying a mango helado while at the Bronx Zoo. Man, that thing was GOOOOOD!*





*BUBBLE BATTLE!! In the middle of Times Square!!*​
*...but I just can't seem to get it right, guess I'll have to keep trying *sigh**


----------



## rainyday

Thanks, Susannah and OWA 



smithnwesson said:


> I'm having a really bad day.
> 
> - Jim



Sorry to hear that, Jim. Come back and post again once things improve and you have a little more color, okay?



OneWickedAngel said:


> *
> I TRIED to have a little fun this summer...]...but I just can't seem to get it right, guess I'll have to keep trying *sigh**



Yeah, sorry. Fail. You'll just have to try again.  Great pics! The bubble battle looks awesome.


----------



## Webmaster

Dancing with the shark. 

View attachment shark_conrad_c.jpg


----------



## Tad

Me water skiing last year (I don't have many photos of me, this happens to be the most recent one of me doing stuff that I have handy. I don't think I've changed much).


----------



## sirGordy

Me at helm of the Schooner Woodwind, out in the Chesapeake during my recent trip to Annapolis. 

View attachment Gordon at Helm.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson

rainyday said:


> Sorry to hear that, Jim. Come back and post again once things improve and you have a little more color, okay?


Thanks, hunny. I'm doing much better now. Catch up with ya later. . .


----------



## wrestlingguy

After the last New Jersey bash, this was taken at Red Robin, as I was getting ready to leave...........it appears that someone wasn't going to allow me to do that. 

View attachment Phil.jpg


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Just me fishing at the Jersey Shore.


----------



## DeniseW

although the quality isn't that great, this is a pic of me and Butch doing what we love, karaoke!!! 

View attachment YGP2AD.jpg


----------



## Isa

1. (fake)Gator wrestler
2. Touring the USS Alabama


----------



## rainyday

That gator looks pretty darn happy there. 

Thanks for all the pictures, everyone.


----------



## sexiistarr

hELLO All I have been away forever...back again trying to get aquainted with everyone I'm Angela ...aka Sexii Starr Here is my contribution..hangin' out in the park 

View attachment l_6d7754f7059749b4b62fbcfcc8ba48ad.jpg


----------



## Isa

rainyday said:


> That gator looks pretty darn happy there.
> 
> Thanks for all the pictures, everyone.



Ha! Hadn't noticed that...lol


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

In front of the Rock n Rollercoaster at Disney's Hollywood Studios, with one of my fave people, indy500tchr. :wubu: 

I LOVE this rollercoaster - if you're fat and miss riding them, go ride this one! You'll fit into it


----------



## goofy girl

Rainy I LOVE this thread!!! Awesome!!

here are my contributions  

Me in NYC dancing in Central Park with a friend, on a rainy Sunday ; 2nd pic -if you look down toward the end of the boardwalk you can see me...the blue speck is my shirt LOL ; 3rd is wandering around and taking some pics on the Cape, and in the last pic, which I think is my favorite picture of me ever, is sunrise on the Cape in my favorite sweater- I woke up early to be alone, just to have coffee and take pictures during the sunrise, what a perfect morning that was.
I love all of these pics because I feel like they all represent who I am.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Webmaster said:


> Dancing with the shark.





Tad said:


> Me water skiing last year (I don't have many photos of me, this happens to be the most recent one of me doing stuff that I have handy. I don't think I've changed much).





sirGordy said:


> Me at helm of the Schooner Woodwind, out in the Chesapeake during my recent trip to Annapolis.





wrestlingguy said:


> After the last New Jersey bash, this was taken at Red Robin, as I was getting ready to leave...........it appears that someone wasn't going to allow me to do that.





pjbbwlvr said:


> Just me fishing at the Jersey Shore.


*WOW! LET'S HEAR IT FOR THE FUN FELLAS, ESPECIALLY MR. BOSSMAN DANCING WITH THE SHARKS - GO CONRAD!!!*



DeniseW said:


> although the quality isn't that great, this is a pic of me and Butch doing what we love, karaoke!!!


*Darn it! Haven't heard you guys sing since... since... o good grief! That just means it's time again!
*



Isa said:


> 1. (fake)Gator wrestler
> 2. Touring the USS Alabama


*Haha! Love it! I agree that 'gator sho'nuff be lookin' happy! *



sexiistarr said:


> hELLO All I have been away forever...back again trying to get aquainted with everyone I'm Angela ...aka Sexii Starr Here is my contribution..hangin' out in the park


*Welcome back! And what a fun way to do it *



BigBeautifulMe said:


> In front of the Rock n Rollercoaster at Disney's Hollywood Studios, with one of my fave people, indy500tchr. :wubu:
> 
> I LOVE this rollercoaster - if you're fat and miss riding them, go ride this one! You'll fit into it


*I don't know BBM... is it a good sign when the rollercoaster you want to ride is sponsored by Hanes?*:



goofy girl said:


> here are my contributions
> 
> Me in NYC dancing in Central Park with a friend, on a rainy Sunday ; 2nd pic -if you look down toward the end of the boardwalk you can see me...the blue speck is my shirt LOL ; 3rd is wandering around and taking some pics on the Cape, and in the last pic, which I think is my favorite picture of me ever, is sunrise on the Cape in my favorite sweater- I woke up early to be alone, just to have coffee and take pictures during the sunrise, what a perfect morning that was.
> I love all of these pics because I feel like they all represent who I am.


*Great pics Goofy! I gotta say running amok with you guys for a few hours was a load of fun!*


----------



## SocialbFly

what an awesome thread Rainy... 

View attachment meOceanfront.jpg


View attachment meOcean.jpg


----------



## KittyKitten

love The Pics


----------



## moniquessbbw

The first one is me at Stanley Park in Canada. The second one I am lounging in a cool chair on the cruise ship. I want a chair like that. 

View attachment 100_2205a.jpg


View attachment 100_2230a.jpg


----------



## Adrian

Here are a few of me with a couple of love ones.
1) June 91, me helping my (late) son put on his back in Yosemite NP. My other son needs no assistance. The I designed both son's (and my) backpacks and sewed as a Christmas 1990 present! It was his first backpacking trip for my both sons.
2) Me in one the best outdoor moments of my life. Me cross country skiing and snow camping in the Sierra Nevada Mountains.
3) On another snow camping trip, I twisted my ankle skiing down a hill. So I had my sons dig a hole in the snow, I place my foot/ankle in the hole and covered my ankle for a half-hour.
4) Two years ago (before arthritis hit my knees), this was my favorite form of exercise. Walking 0.6-miles to the elementary school place my six year old granddaughter on my shoulders and walk home.

All very warm moments in my life. 

View attachment 9g-Trev_1st-BPTrip6_E-m.jpg


View attachment Adrian_1985_Skiing_1a.jpg


View attachment Adrian_2001_Injured.jpg


View attachment Adrian_LeiLea_05-06.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast

Adrian, I LOVE that picture of you and your granddaughter. Classic!

Here is one of my trying to put together my kayak on Lake Burera (Rwanda, East Africa), and another of me out in La Balandra (Baja, Mexico). 

View attachment _DSC0443small3.jpg


View attachment IMG_1648.jpg


----------



## Ash

This is clearly one of my most flattering photos ever. This is me (and soup and some HB regulars) dancing and singing to some Journey one random HB night. 

(I look like a blow-up doll. That is all.)

View attachment 1358dance.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

some of my old gang. 

View attachment pp.jpg


----------



## ksandru

Very Very cool! I am an avid fisherman (fisherperson???!!) and have loved the sport since I could pick up a rod & reel! Any good salt & freshwater places? Raritan Canal doesn't do it that much for me 


Ever fished one of the Seven Lakes going towards Bear Mtn. area? Those lakes look very promising!







pjbbwlvr said:


> Just me fishing at the Jersey Shore.


----------



## Tau

I Heart this thread!!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

Me as The Purple Hippy in my booth at Middlefaire this past June. It was a fantasy fest so I was a hippy instead of a gypsy. :/


----------



## Tau

Jay West Coast said:


> Adrian, I LOVE that picture of you and your granddaughter. Classic!
> 
> Here is one of my trying to put together my kayak on Lake Burera (Rwanda, East Africa), and another of me out in La Balandra (Baja, Mexico).



The Mexico picture is just amazing. It feels so endlessly, overwhelmingly peaceful. Looks like you're about to step into the sky.


----------



## Tau

rainyday said:


>



You've got a really intense presence here - like a mythical creature just stepped onto the shore for a stroll


----------



## Tau

Webmaster said:


> Dancing with the shark.



 How were you not freaking out!!!?? I would have wet myself and then suffered cardiac arrest LOL! Beautiful picture but I'm super glad I wasn't there. Being eaten strikes me as a pretty awful way to die!


----------



## goofy girl

OneWickedAngel said:


> *snip*
> 
> *Great pics Goofy! I gotta say running amok with you guys for a few hours was a load of fun!*



We were so lucky to have you there!! My girlfriends LOVED you. They still ask every time we talk, when we're going back to see you. Not back to NYC, but back to see my friend in NYC LOL


----------



## Tau

OneWickedAngel said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Getting a grip at an interactive art installation at Governors Island. LOL!*
> ​




Boooobie!!Chick, you strike me as being a one woman riot​


----------



## Deven

Playing Ladder Golf:




Seether/Breaking Benjamin show:




Playing with fireworks:


----------



## joh

Ashley said:


> This is clearly one of my most flattering photos ever. This is me (and soup and some HB regulars) dancing and singing to some Journey one random HB night.
> 
> (I look like a blow-up doll. That is all.)
> 
> View attachment 69380


Why can't I see the attached image :/ It just says the file size and what not..

Edit - It's magically working now... *sigh*


----------



## Laura2008

The first picture is from last week at the Soul Asylum concert.

The second is on a sunset boat cruise along lake Michigan in August.

Third pic is a beautiful lake Michigan sunset. 

View attachment tmpphpYZcfm3.jpg


View attachment P81100230.jpg


View attachment P81100470.JPG


----------



## ladle

Some odd photos of me 'living':

Being a censor
Post suspected broken nose (looooooong story)
Bigger than Big Ben 

View attachment 5208_107763567625_546312625_2013428_1869651_n.jpg


View attachment 6340_113244661655_722676655_2434729_6393874_n.jpg


View attachment DSC_2461_2.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Here I am outside enjoying the first day of Spring in Australia.

View attachment Outside.jpg


----------



## Tau

My 27th Birthday Party - I had the craziest blast  It felt amazing, especially since I suffered a mini 'midlife' crisis just before it. My whole family is cominig out of an incredibly difficult 3 years, there were times I really didn't think we'd make it, and so it was almost like I got myself used to being miserable because I was too scared to just relax and have fun. That night was just so good, to be surrounded by love and laughter and wonderful friends, and to know that no matter how crap it gets all bad things do come to an end. Also, dancing on tables is totally the way forward! 

View attachment 100_2537.JPG


View attachment 100_2598.JPG


View attachment IMG_2013.JPG


View attachment 100_2530.JPG


----------



## Shosh

Tau said:


> My 27th Birthday Party - I had the craziest blast  It felt amazing, especially since I suffered a mini 'midlife' crisis just before it. My whole family is cominig out of an incredibly difficult 3 years, there were times I really didn't think we'd make it, and so it was almost like I got myself used to being miserable because I was too scared to just relax and have fun. That night was just so good, to be surrounded by love and laughter and wonderful friends, and to know that no matter how crap it gets all bad things do come to an end. Also, dancing on tables is totally the way forward!



Great pics! You are a hottie!


----------



## thejuicyone

> * Getting a grip at an interactive art installation at Governors Island. LOL!*



What a lucky broad. I want to be felt up by you! *sighs*


----------



## Linda

Me singing some Karaoke a few months ago...Nope I would never make it to Hollywood. 

View attachment singing.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Man! I'll be writing for an hour if I commented on all the awesome pics that have cropped up since I last posted! 

To paraphrase Sheryl Crowe: All we're gonna do is have some fun! 
Play on people!
*



Tau said:


> Boooobie!!Chick, you strike me as being a one woman riot





thejuicyone said:


> What a lucky broad. I want to be felt up by you! *sighs*



*Hahaha! Thanks! What can I tell ya? I'm a hands-on type of gal*!


----------



## Ruffie

Here are a few forgive the quality of #2 from a friends cell phone.
Singing at jam night at work. We host jam nights for youth at work and sometimes the staff have to get em started lol
Second pic. My friend Niki and I on her 40th birthday. A few pre club drinks *grin*
Third Pic. Tickling my Granddaughter on Sunday.
And lastly;Hanging out in the living room when my adopted daughter faith up for a visit. She was trying to hide from the camera hence the hood being up 

View attachment Ruth _ Derek Sing.jpg


View attachment Nik40th.jpg


View attachment tickles.jpg


View attachment visit.jpg


----------



## Tau

Susannah said:


> Here I am outside enjoying the first day of Spring in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 69442



You look amazing, all aglow  I'm jealous, I spent spring day at my computer stuck in a freezing office and the weather was GLORIOUS!


----------



## daddyoh70

Some of the most fun I've ever had was on top of one of these...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

daddyoh70 said:


> Some of the most fun I've ever had was on top of one of these...



*When the text comes up a full ten seconds before the attachment... oh the imagination can indeed run wild! 

But yeah, I can definitely see the fun in that!*


----------



## Linda

OneWickedAngel said:


> *When the text comes up a full ten seconds before the attachment... oh the imagination can indeed run wild!
> 
> But yeah, I can definitely see the fun in that!*






I was thinking the same thing. lol


----------



## daddyoh70

OneWickedAngel said:


> *When the text comes up a full ten seconds before the attachment... oh the imagination can indeed run wild!
> 
> But yeah, I can definitely see the fun in that!*





Linda said:


> I was thinking the same thing. lol



My bad. :blush: I suppose I could have chosen my words a little more carefully.


----------



## Oldtimer76

moniquessbbw said:


> The first one is me at Stanley Park in Canada. The second one I am lounging in a cool chair on the cruise ship. I want a chair like that.



What a Goddes:smitten:
You are such a beautiful lady:bow:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Ashley said:


> This is clearly one of my most flattering photos ever. This is me (and soup and some HB regulars) dancing and singing to some Journey one random HB night.
> 
> (I look like a blow-up doll. That is all.)
> 
> View attachment 69380



Cutie:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Good looking lady:wubu:


----------



## SparkGirl

*I told you no fighting on your trip, and look what you did?!?!?!?*



ladle said:


> Some odd photos of me 'living':
> 
> Being a censor
> Post suspected broken nose (looooooong story)
> Bigger than Big Ben


----------



## SparkGirl

*Bhahaha great pic Phil!!!!!!!*



wrestlingguy said:


> After the last New Jersey bash, this was taken at Red Robin, as I was getting ready to leave...........it appears that someone wasn't going to allow me to do that.


----------



## stan_der_man

Here is a photo of me taken today at the place where the hang gliders launch from, I rode there on the scooter.






Notice the helmet hair blowing in the wind...


----------



## Crystal

^ Your eyes are absolutely beautiful.  

Oh and...so is the view. Hehe.


----------



## stan_der_man

CrystalUT11 said:


> ^ Your eyes are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Oh and...so is the view. Hehe.



Thanks Crystal!


----------



## ashmamma84

livin' it up!

first pic - at the goodbar with two of my girlfriends

second - on a visit to san diego last may; finding forever at the bay

third - just touched down in the dominican republic, this past july


----------



## SparkGirl

Living, on my webcam haha 

View attachment 09-02-09 Webcam.jpg


View attachment 09-02-09a Webcam.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Great pic Shosh!! LOVE the stripey sweater, I have one just like it!!!!*_



Susannah said:


> Here I am outside enjoying the first day of Spring in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 69442


----------



## Skaster

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a photo of me taken today at the place where the hang gliders launch from, I rode there on the scooter ...



Wow - great view, Stan! I'd love to see a pic of that scooter of yours


----------



## Shosh

SparkGirl said:


> _*Great pic Shosh!! LOVE the stripey sweater, I have one just like it!!!!*_



Thanks. I got it almost new from the thrift store for two dollars.

You look pretty too.


----------



## Blockierer

Susannah said:


> Here I am outside enjoying the first day of Spring in Australia.
> 
> View attachment 69442


lovely pic  I can feel the sun


----------



## wrestlingguy

SparkGirl said:


> Living, on my webcam haha



You are gorgeous...................................that is all.


Oh, and I'm loving the lighthouse pic behind you.


----------



## mergirl

I <3 this thread!! :wubu:


----------



## SparkGirl

*Aww, thanks!*



wrestlingguy said:


> You are gorgeous...................................that is all.
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm loving the lighthouse pic behind you.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Me and my granddaughter at a rummage sale.







me at the zoo


----------



## MsGreenLantern

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v735/MsHBoydleson/?action=view&current=cadbfaba.pbw

Here is a slide show I put together to show just how I LIVE! Enjoy!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

This is me at Portland first massive pillow fight.




Travels abroad!


----------



## Sandie S-R

ashmamma84 said:


> livin' it up!
> 
> first pic - at the goodbar with two of my girlfriends
> 
> second - on a visit to san diego last may; finding forever at the bay
> 
> third - just touched down in the dominican republic, this past july



Excuse me Missy? You were in San Diego and didn't let us know so we get get a group together and have lunch with you?????




OK - next time you are in town, give us some notice.


----------



## Weeze

My sister and I in bermuda  Best trip ever.


----------



## mszwebs

I can not resist a good Pic thread haha.

How many straws CAN I fit in my mouth...

View attachment n69200177_30783164_3911.jpg


Rehearsal Dinner for my sorority sister's wedding

View attachment n69204129_33607329_8948.jpg


Singing at the weddin'

View attachment n69207785_33630050_6382.jpg


Singing Dave Matthew's Don't Drink the Water with the boys that pledged the music fraternity the same semester I joined my music sorority... Pledge siblings lol.

View attachment n69202275_33632751_3544.jpg


Me on stage as Sister Mary Hubert in Nunsense 2: The Second Coming

View attachment n69203133_30520142_1709.jpg


----------



## Duniwin

Here's me riding some kind of frog, or something at a local fairground last fall.
















...and me building a fire for one of my sister's backyard parties.


----------



## Sandie S-R

Some fun family pics:

1. Me at the Wavecrest Woodie Car Festival last year - drooling at the gorgeous cars. 
2. Guy at the Wavecrest Woodie Car Festival last year.
3. Me playing Guitar hero with my grandson and his best friend
4. Me, the grandson and his 2 best friends. 

View attachment 07wc2.jpg


View attachment 07wc4.jpg


View attachment spring5.jpg


View attachment spring2.jpg


----------



## Tau

ashmamma84 said:


> livin' it up!
> 
> first pic - at the goodbar with two of my girlfriends
> 
> second - on a visit to san diego last may; finding forever at the bay
> 
> third - just touched down in the dominican republic, this past july



I LOVE these! The second pic particularly, you look so wistful. Made me think of that Dido song, My love has gone.


----------



## PolarKat

My ass running... cuz several really angry women found a way into my mask...

View attachment running.jpg


----------



## music_maid

at a party :eat1:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MsGreenLantern said:


> Here is a slide show I put together to show just how I LIVE! Enjoy!





MsSasha said:


> This is me at Portland first massive pillow fight.





ashmamma84 said:


> livin' it up!
> 
> first pic - at the goodbar with two of my girlfriends
> 
> second - on a visit to san diego last may; finding forever at the bay
> 
> third - just touched down in the dominican republic, this past july





SparkGirl said:


> Living, on my webcam haha





krismiss said:


> My sister and I in bermuda  Best trip ever.





mszwebs said:


> I can not resist a good Pic thread haha.
> How many straws CAN I fit in my mouth...
> Rehearsal Dinner for my sorority sister's wedding
> Singing at the weddin'
> Singing Dave Matthew's Don't Drink the Water with the boys that pledged the music fraternity the same semester I joined my music sorority... Pledge siblings lol.
> Me on stage as Sister Mary Hubert in Nunsense 2: The Second Coming





PolarKat said:


> My ass running... cuz several really angry women found a way into my mask...



*AWESOME pics all! I swear I wish we could sen this thread to all the idiots out there who think we fatties do nothing with our lives, but sit in the booth, in the, back, in the corner, in the dark!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Friends and I at Santacon '08*





*Santacon '07: So Santa! Why don't I come over and whip you sometime?*:batting:


----------



## meaulnes

Travels abroad!




Oh, I teach geography and three months ago I presented to my students 

some images of Stonehenge! But this is the best picture of Stonehenge ever!


----------



## Red

meaulnes said:


> Travels abroad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I teach geography and three months ago I presented to my students
> 
> some images of Stonehenge! But this is the best picture of Stonehenge ever!



I am confused  as that's not a picture of YOU living is it.


----------



## tonynyc

_Getting in my healthy dose of Friday Workout Wuppass 
No smile today -I'm in my workout mood- but the best part is that this session is almost over _ :happy:








_Excuse the Quality of the picture from my Camera Phone
My crazy attempt of multitasking to get this picture. Had to position the camera phone while at the same time trying to get in some reverse curls on the Nautilus Multi-Bicep Machine_


*Had just posted this picture in the Gap-Toof Thread earlier today - but, also serves the purpose here*







_Love going OLD School sometime with my workouts. What I'm holding is the Weider Iron Horseshoe ( you could still find these on E-Bay)._

*The Iron Horseshoe*

_Early bodybuilders used a variety of resistance devices that have now faded from the scene. Horseshoe-shaped exercisers such as this one, which was marketed by the Weider Barbell Co. in 1951, contained an exceptionally tight spring and were used to train the arms and chest._

*Source:*

*History of Strength *


----------



## Linda

Me at work today.....I left early...just nothing to do. 
Woohoo...bring on the weekend... 

View attachment work.jpg


----------



## Tracy

fa_man_stan said:


> Here is a photo of me taken today at the place where the hang gliders launch from, I rode there on the scooter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the helmet hair blowing in the wind...



Love the Hair!


----------



## Tad

Red said:


> I am confused  as that's not a picture of YOU living is it.



I think he failed to make the quotes system worked....he took the title and one pic for Sasha's post, and was commenting on it....but no, it is not all that obvious which part he was trying to quote and which part were his comments, I was confused too!


----------



## ladle

Scotch scotchy scotch, here it comes, down into my belly 

View attachment DSC_2572_2.jpg


----------



## Ben from England

1 Out on the town.
2 Sucking badly at a party game (not quite as painful as it first looks)
3 After jumping in the sea off the Oregon coast in January. Cold. 
4 At work. 

View attachment 5293_243533265710_545200710_8179237_44548_n.jpg


View attachment n513290583_4989022_7917.jpg


View attachment n516859832_1371937_407.jpg


View attachment n516859832_537555_4193.jpg


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

just hanging off the edge of the Grand Canyon...






no harm came of anyone with the use of this axe...


----------



## Shawna

Last weekend me and 10 friends (including my two brothers) went to KC to go out in the Power and Light District to celebrate my birthday. This picture is me and a friend at one of the clubs...I had downed way too many tequila shots before going out. Definitely a fun night but I paid for it the next day. 

View attachment DSC00110-resized.jpg


----------



## Red

Tad said:


> I think he failed to make the quotes system worked....he took the title and one pic for Sasha's post, and was commenting on it....but no, it is not all that obvious which part he was trying to quote and which part were his comments, I was confused too!



Haha silly me. I totally didn't see the page with Sasha or Sandies posts to begin with at all and I even remember scrolling back, doh. Apologies Meaulnes.


----------



## Red

ashmamma84 said:


> livin' it up!



You are a superstar stunner, gorgeous and you look so chilled


----------



## Malarkey

Ben from England said:


> 1 Out on the town.
> 2 Sucking badly at a party game (not quite as painful as it first looks)
> 3 After jumping in the sea off the Oregon coast in January. Cold.
> 4 At work.


Shame you couldn't post the video of #3 lol



music_maid said:


> at a party :eat1:



You are gorgeous!


----------



## Gingembre

Great pics everyone, I am really enjoying this thread. 

Here's me in Berlin last December:





On a night out with a friend in London:





At the Banksy exhibition in Brizzle:


----------



## Gingembre

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Friends and I at Santacon '08* *snip*



SANTACON?!  Wow!


----------



## Red

Gingembre said:


> Great pics everyone, I am really enjoying this thread.
> 
> Here's me in Berlin last December:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a night out with a friend in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Banksy exhibition in Brizzle:



Woohoo a fellow Banksy-goer, what did you think? Tweety mad me feel sad but overall I quite enjoyed it.

View attachment 69658


This is me in the rain after 2 hours in the queue a couple of weeks ago. I felt like a sheep as I stood there and pondered life for a while but I did get to do some serious people watching and met some interesting people. I prefer Voyder at the moment for artistic talent but you can't knock Banksy's sense of humour and irony.


View attachment 69659


This is earlier on in the summer at my niece's 1st birthday party, much fun was had by all. Got to see lots of my family this is (l-r) my mums partner, my nan my mum, me and Maicito all putting the world to rights over cider and sunshine.

View attachment 69660


And later on, on the bouncy castle with one of my nieces.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Red said:


> View attachment 69660
> 
> 
> And later on, on the bouncy castle with one of my nieces.



Bouncy castles are the best!! Bouncy Bouncy, oh such a good time. Bouncy bouncy, shoes all in a line. Bouncy bouncy...  Had to.


----------



## Tooz

July (nothing recent, bah!)






Somewhere in Providence, random ... music festival?


----------



## goofy girl

Tooz said:


> July (nothing recent, bah!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere in Providence, random ... music festival?



Looks like Westminster St


----------



## Gingembre

MsSasha said:


> Bouncy Bouncy, oh such a good time. Bouncy bouncy, shoes all in a line.



Hahahaha! Bouncy Bouncy, stilettos are a no no!


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Gingembre said:


> Hahahaha! Bouncy Bouncy, stilettos are a no no!



lol Was hoping someone would get this


----------



## Gingembre

Red said:


> Woohoo a fellow Banksy-goer, what did you think? Tweety mad me feel sad but overall I quite enjoyed it.



I enjoyed it...i like Banksy's sense of humour & irony, like you said, but a lot of it was also more thought-provoking and clever than I was expecting. Tweety made me feel REALLY sad! Like, wanting to cry sad! But the d-i-l-d-o among the stalagmites & stalactites made me giggle like a 13yr old!


----------



## Tooz

goofy girl said:


> Looks like Westminster St



Maybe? It was 2-3 blocks from Trinity.


----------



## DeniseW

on our honeymoon cruise to Bermuda 

View attachment Bermuda2-13_small.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

Cell phones and coffee with the soon-to-be tallest building in the world in the background (Burj Dubai-UAE)






Working in Oman






A few wandering locals try to get in the shot






Things are so much funnier when you are stranded in the desert






Waiting for the sun to set on the Arabian Gulf






Somewhere offshore in Zanzibar






On safari in Tanzania with 100+ Hippos behind me


----------



## Oldtimer76

Gingembre said:


> [/IMG]



What a cutie you are:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Red said:


> This is me in the rain after 2 hours in the queue a couple of weeks ago. I felt like a sheep as I stood there and pondered life for a while but I did get to do some serious people watching and met some interesting people. I prefer Voyder at the moment for artistic talent but you can't knock Banksy's sense of humour and irony.
> 
> 
> View attachment 69659
> 
> 
> This is earlier on in the summer at my niece's 1st birthday party, much fun was had by all. Got to see lots of my family this is (l-r) my mums partner, my nan my mum, me and Maicito all putting the world to rights over cider and sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 69660
> 
> 
> And later on, on the bouncy castle with one of my nieces.



Red, you are a gorgeous lady:wubu:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Tooz said:


> July (nothing recent, bah!)
> 
> Somewhere in Providence, random ... music festival?



You are like the perfect girl. So pretty in every picture:wubu:


----------



## RedHotAva

4th of July with my nieces, goofing around in the mall, then my recent vacation to Santa Fe!


----------



## Linda

Goofing around in the woods 

View attachment tree.jpg


----------



## bigmac

Couldn't find a good picture of me so here's a photo of my wife (Petunia805) and our daughter in the pool. 

View attachment 5688_1155917350980_1619119085_424327_5679914_n.jpg


----------



## RedHotAva

bigmac said:


> Couldn't find a good picture of me so here's a photo of my wife (Petunia805) and our daughter in the pool.



cuteeeeeee!!


----------



## Isa

Linda said:


> Goofing around in the woods



I love that shirt Linda.



bigmac said:


> Couldn't find a good picture of me so here's a photo of my wife (Petunia805) and our daughter in the pool.



What a beautiful, happy baby!


----------



## Linda

Isa said:


> I love that shirt Linda.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you I got it at Roamans.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fantastic thread idea Rainy! I love it


----------



## kayrae

YOU ARE FABULOUS!!!!!!! The third one is my favorite. 



Tau said:


> My 27th Birthday Party - I had the craziest blast  It felt amazing, especially since I suffered a mini 'midlife' crisis just before it. My whole family is cominig out of an incredibly difficult 3 years, there were times I really didn't think we'd make it, and so it was almost like I got myself used to being miserable because I was too scared to just relax and have fun. That night was just so good, to be surrounded by love and laughter and wonderful friends, and to know that no matter how crap it gets all bad things do come to an end. Also, dancing on tables is totally the way forward!


----------



## stan_der_man

Skaster said:


> Wow - great view, Stan! I'd love to see a pic of that scooter of yours



Unfortunately, I'm still waiting on getting some parts for my scooter so I don't have a recent pic. Here is the picture of me in front of Mtnmaiden's Vespa that I took at the beginning of the ride...






Also, here are the rest of the pics from the ride...



Tracy said:


> Love the Hair!



Thanks Tracy... Actually it was one of my better hair days!


----------



## Suze

looking shabby and having fun.


----------



## eyeswidenow

vardon_grip said:


> Cell phones and coffee with the soon-to-be tallest building in the world in the background (Burj Dubai-UAE)
> 
> Working in Oman
> 
> A few wandering locals try to get in the shot
> 
> Things are so much funnier when you are stranded in the desert
> Waiting for the sun to set on the Arabian Gulf
> 
> Somewhere offshore in Zanzibar
> On safari in Tanzania with 100+ Hippos behind me


Wow - what a fantastic job. I am envious.


----------



## petunia805




----------



## saucywench

Last night at Kix Brooks' vineyard outside Nashville
View attachment 69767

The show started shortly before sundown
View attachment 69771

They played mostly their earliest stuff--almost all of the Sittin' In material, and some of my other favorites. I was in front of the stage for a good part of the show. This is one band I thought I'd never have the chance to see, so I am supremely happy that they're touring again. This is one I can cross off my bucket list. 
View attachment 69768

My buddha body in the crowd. By the time we got there (halfway between time the gates opened for the concert and showtime) there was already a sizeable crowd. They were parking cars out in a field across the road, and we couldn't believe the number of people already there. The show was sold out but we didn't know how many they could accomodate. Although they had golf carts transporting people up the hill, we decided to hoof it. By the time we got across the road and halfway up the steep hill to the gate, my head was already drenched in sweat--hence the slick-backed look.
View attachment 69769

The venue being a winery, that's what we drank. I enjoyed an entire bottle of chardonnay by myself. P.S. I seem to no longer have a neck. 
View attachment 69770

I thought this was a superb shot. Jimmy Messina and other dude in the band. Too bad I didn't get a great shot of Kenny and Jimmy together.


----------



## saucywench

View attachment 69774

Oops. Forgot to include pic of me with my good friend Joni. She's always up for a good time, I'm so thankful to have such a dear friend.
View attachment 69775

The "parking lot."


----------



## msbard90

The first pic is of me and nate at Rockstar Mayhem Fest in Mansfield, MA. The second pic is of me on the road waiting to get there. It was about a hundred degrees and i was wearing all black. I was sweating all day but it was so fun!


----------



## BBWMoon

Pictures taken while out and about this past week:


----------



## Skaster

fa_man_stan said:


> Unfortunately, I'm still waiting on getting some parts for my scooter so I don't have a recent pic. Here is the picture of me in front of Mtnmaiden's Vespa that I took at the beginning of the ride...
> 
> Also, here are the rest of the pics from the ride...
> 
> Great pictures. Lovely small winding roads. It would be ultra cool though if you could get a James Bond scooter that has a wee button to transform into a hangglider


----------



## Isa

petunia805 said:


>



Very funny!



BBWMoon said:


> Pictures taken while out and about this past week:



Nice pic and bike, what's going on behind you in the first one?


----------



## Paul

Wonderful Pictures, Allie! You are a beautiful woman. Have you been toughed by the spirit in the first picture. 

I hope things are going well for you these days.


BBWMoon said:


> Pictures taken while out and about this past week:


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Ohhhh I'm so jealous!!! I want to go to this concert so bad!*_



saucywench said:


> Last night at Kix Brooks' vineyard outside Nashville
> View attachment 69767
> 
> The show started shortly before sundown
> View attachment 69771
> 
> They played mostly their earliest stuff--almost all of the Sittin' In material, and some of my other favorites. I was in front of the stage for a good part of the show. This is one band I thought I'd never have the chance to see, so I am supremely happy that they're touring again. This is one I can cross off my bucket list.
> View attachment 69768
> 
> My buddha body in the crowd. By the time we got there (halfway between time the gates opened for the concert and showtime) there was already a sizeable crowd. They were parking cars out in a field across the road, and we couldn't believe the number of people already there. The show was sold out but we didn't know how many they could accomodate. Although they had golf carts transporting people up the hill, we decided to hoof it. By the time we got across the road and halfway up the steep hill to the gate, my head was already drenched in sweat--hence the slick-backed look.
> View attachment 69769
> 
> The venue being a winery, that's what we drank. I enjoyed an entire bottle of chardonnay by myself. P.S. I seem to no longer have a neck.
> View attachment 69770
> 
> I thought this was a superb shot. Jimmy Messina and other dude in the band. Too bad I didn't get a great shot of Kenny and Jimmy together.


----------



## midnightrogue

just the other day...........couple of hours before work  

View attachment wivritchie.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

At a big street festival this past July....

First one is with my Mom- the phone service was taking free pictures so we got one together. We are both hot, sweaty and tired from all the walking in the crowds in July so it's not the best picture imaginable  

The second one is a shot of us sitting down and eating at the festival. Ironically, that picture was taken by Steely. She was there, too, and I didn't know she was sitting that close behind me. I left before she could get my attention but she did share this pic with me later


----------



## MamaLisa

Ashley said:


> This is clearly one of my most flattering photos ever. This is me (and soup and some HB regulars) dancing and singing to some Journey one random HB night.
> 
> (I look like a blow-up doll. That is all.)
> 
> View attachment 69380



so hot! :smitten:


----------



## truebebeblue

edible.
absolutely



midnightrogue said:


> just the other day...........couple of hours before work


----------



## Cors

Great thread idea! I'm enjoying everyone's pictures! 

GEF, your hair is so striking in the first pic! Is that your natural colour, or just the picture? 

Oldest to most recent: 
Bird's eye view of Kuala Lumpur from the luxurious hotel bathtub 
My two sisters (I have one more) sending my partner and I off at Changi Airport
Classic staring at boob shot at Hampton Court Palace
In leather, not a proper tightlacing corset though


----------



## Cors

More! :happy:

Hollywood Tower with family 
Partying with the boys and I miss my short hair
Performing with my school choir, Raffles (JC) Chorale in Italy


----------



## rainyday

Aw, I missed your photos, Cors. Did you have picture posting regret?


----------



## Wagimawr

no, she's just not living anymore.


----------



## Proner

Swimming pics the first was at the ocean and the second in a friend's pool. And one cooking pic. 

View attachment DSCF1450.JPG


View attachment pool_01.jpg


View attachment DSCF1871.JPG


----------



## Inhibited

Proner said:


> Swimming pics the first was at the ocean and the second in a friend's pool. And one cooking pic.



Nice pics, I <3 the beach, what are you cooking? I can't make out what is on the plate.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Proner said:


> Swimming pics the first was at the ocean and the second in a friend's pool. And one cooking pic.


J'aime les images! Vous êtes beau!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

midnightrogue said:


> just the other day...........couple of hours before work





truebebeblue said:


> edible.
> absolutely



Indeed....Rogue is just Yum!  :batting: 



Cors said:


> Great thread idea! I'm enjoying everyone's pictures!
> 
> GEF, your hair is so striking in the first pic! Is that your natural colour, or just the picture?
> 
> Oldest to most recent:
> Bird's eye view of Kuala Lumpur from the luxurious hotel bathtub
> My two sisters (I have one more) sending my partner and I off at Changi Airport
> Classic staring at boob shot at Hampton Court Palace
> In leather, not a proper tightlacing corset though



Sorry Girlie...can't see any pics 

The lighting and back ground color seems to make it more vibrant/redder than usual 



No, it's not my natural color....anymore


----------



## gihensa

@ ashmama84 - I love how thoughtful and at peace you look in the picture by the water.


----------



## Cors

I got the picture order messed up, so here we go again.

Oldest to most recent:
Bird's eye view of Kuala Lumpur from the luxurious hotel bathtub
My two sisters (I have one more) sending my partner and I off at Changi Airport
Chilling out with my best friend at home (London)
In leather, not a proper tightlacing corset though


----------



## Cors

Post two, the older pictures. 

Vegas 07 (left)
Hollywood Tower 06 (extreme left) 
Partying with the boys and I miss my short hair 05
Performing with my school choir, Raffles (JC) Chorale in Italy 04


----------



## Proner

Inhibited said:


> Nice pics, I <3 the beach, what are you cooking? I can't make out what is on the plate.



It's chicken i had cut in pieces with a mint based sausage.



BrownEyedChica said:


> J'aime les images! Vous êtes beau!



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Cors....those pics are fabulous  


Proner....I always like to see a man cooking......


----------



## mrman1980uk

music_maid said:


> at a party :eat1:



Very pretty!


----------



## moniquessbbw

Take me with you next time I love to travel. 



vardon_grip said:


> Cell phones and coffee with the soon-to-be tallest building in the world in the background (Burj Dubai-UAE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working in Oman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few wandering locals try to get in the shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things are so much funnier when you are stranded in the desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for the sun to set on the Arabian Gulf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere offshore in Zanzibar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On safari in Tanzania with 100+ Hippos behind me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Something about me and fairs......

Took my girls to the state fair today. Had a good time- lots of walking and rides. I got tired of the goat competition awfully quick though.....

I'm the fat one....


----------



## Crystal

Such a beautiful family!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CrystalUT11 said:


> Such a beautiful family!



Thank you, Crystal


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Something about me and fairs......
> 
> Took my girls to the state fair today. Had a good time- lots of walking and rides. I got tired of the goat competition awfully quick though.....
> 
> I'm the fat one....



Adorable picture :wubu: everyone looks great. Now what they heck do they do at these goat competitions.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


> Adorable picture :wubu: everyone looks great. Now what they heck do they do at these goat competitions.



Thank you Tony 

Not sure about that goat competition. We expected some kind of show... then realized it was a judging thing. Young people pulling their goats around the ring....only four of them. They each got a ribbon.....the littlest one being around my twins age of 7. She was very pretty with blond, blond, blondest hair with french braids on the side of it caught together in the back with a big pink ribbon to match her cowgirl shirt and boots......

Wow......she was divine


----------



## msbard90

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Something about me and fairs......
> 
> Took my girls to the state fair today. Had a good time- lots of walking and rides. I got tired of the goat competition awfully quick though.....
> 
> I'm the fat one....



Great picture! You and your girls and family are beautiful!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

msbard90 said:


> Great picture! You and your girls and family are beautiful!!!



Thank you very much


----------



## vardon_grip

moniquessbbw said:


> Take me with you next time I love to travel.


That's a deal!


----------



## Surlysomething

> On safari in Tanzania with 100+ Hippos behind me



I'm kind of jealous of your 'rockstar' life.


----------



## Surlysomething

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At a big street festival this past July....
> 
> First one is with my Mom- the phone service was taking free pictures so we got one together. We are both hot, sweaty and tired from all the walking in the crowds in July so it's not the best picture imaginable
> 
> The second one is a shot of us sitting down and eating at the festival. Ironically, that picture was taken by Steely. She was there, too, and I didn't know she was sitting that close behind me. I left before she could get my attention but she did share this pic with me later




That's a really nice picture of you and your Mom.


----------



## msbard90

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At a big street festival this past July....
> 
> First one is with my Mom- the phone service was taking free pictures so we got one together. We are both hot, sweaty and tired from all the walking in the crowds in July so it's not the best picture imaginable
> 
> The second one is a shot of us sitting down and eating at the festival. Ironically, that picture was taken by Steely. She was there, too, and I didn't know she was sitting that close behind me. I left before she could get my attention but she did share this pic with me later



You do look very sassy in the top pic with your mom.. cute!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Surlysomething said:


> That's a really nice picture of you and your Mom.





msbard90 said:


> You do look very sassy in the top pic with your mom.. cute!



Thanks 
We haven't been much on speaking terms lately....again. So it was kind of a surprise that she wanted to go to the fair with us. She wouldn't go out with us for my birthday the week before......:blink:

That's just how it is with her though. Life rolls on......


----------



## SocialbFly

Taking a tour of Hollywood... 

View attachment ustour.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

grand palace bangkok.

we dont normally dress like citizens of north korea - we had to borrow "conservative" clothing or we wouldnt be allowed enty by the fashion police. the girls g-strings didnt make the cut  

View attachment grand palace.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

midnightrogue said:


> grand palace bangkok.
> 
> we dont normally dress like citizens of north korea - we had to borrow "conservative" clothing or we wouldnt be allowed enty by the fashion police. the girls g-strings didnt make the cut



I can't imagine touring any city dressed in a g-string??


----------



## stan_der_man

Junior and I at the L.A. County Fair yesterday...


----------



## Sugar

Mini golf


----------



## kayrae

Nice pic, Lucky. I am loving your sig quotes...


----------



## Linda

fa_man_stan said:


> Junior and I at the L.A. County Fair yesterday...



Looks like you guys had a great time and what a gorgeous day.


----------



## Sugar

kayrae said:


> Nice pic, Lucky. I am loving your sig quotes...



twitter.com/shitmydadsays

You will love it!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Saw this link yesterday (http://www.newsweek.com/id/215135) with pictures of fatter people (tho many on the smaller side) engaging in some kind of physical activity they enjoy. The purpose was to break down some of the stereotypes that only thin people exercise or do active things by giving some other visual representations.

I really appreciated it! And it made me want to see more pictures and stories about all the fat (and non-fat) women (and men) who get out there and move their bodies in ways that feel good and are enjoyable for them.

I'll get it started with 2 pictures of me hiking in Sedona, AZ this summer (it was 104 degrees...pardon the sweat  ).


----------



## sobie18

Playing a gig in Guam 

View attachment Attitude.jpg


----------



## desertcheeseman

womanforconversation said:


> Saw this link yesterday (http://www.newsweek.com/id/215135) with pictures of fatter people (tho many on the smaller side) engaging in some kind of physical activity they enjoy. The purpose was to break down some of the stereotypes that only thin people exercise or do active things by giving some other visual representations.
> 
> I really appreciated it! And it made me want to see more pictures and stories about all the fat (and non-fat) women (and men) who get out there and move their bodies in ways that feel good and are enjoyable for them.
> 
> I'll get it started with 2 pictures of me hiking in Sedona, AZ this summer (it was 104 degrees...pardon the sweat  ).



That is a great article! It's nice to see a mainstream magazine dare to publish the opinion that not all fat people are house-bound couch potatoes. I know for me that being physically active and getting out in nature have helped me a lot to feel better about myself. I am an avid hiker, and I try my best to go out somewhere cool every week or so. It helps considerably that I live in Southern Utah next to a ton of awesome national parks and recreational areas. 

Here is a picture of me on the Watchman Trail at Zion National Park, where I am enveloped and made breathless by huge amounts of natural beauty, much like being in this forum :wubu: Enjoy! 

View attachment IM001014.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time and what a gorgeous day.



Thanks Linda! And thanks to the folks who sent reps! 


Wonderful pictures all! It's great to see everybody enjoying the fun things life has to offer.


----------



## Loveface

Well I am not really doing a lot of "moving" per se but this is the most recent photos of me- Cousin Bryan's wedding this labor day weekend, trying desperately to stay cool in the So Cal outdoors 99 degrees and getting hotter!!

I am the one in green and my mom Ali is sitting next to me in both photos 

View attachment bryans wedding.jpg


View attachment bryans wedding 2.jpg


----------



## ladle

A picture of me....an XXL Shirt size....trying on a friends Medium Jacket....think I ripped it.
And a picture of me with the clan...No...not THE Clan.... 

View attachment 6340_116527696655_722676655_2480506_4520708_n.jpg


View attachment DSC_2563_2.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Ladle you are either very tall or is that a very low ceiling? lol


----------



## ladle

kmdkml said:


> Ladle you are either very tall or is that a very low ceiling? lol



I had FAR too much to drink on my travels. I don't even remember the picture being taken, but I've narrowed it down to Ireland...and at 6'4" chances are it was just a low ceiling


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> I had FAR too much to drink on my travels. I don't even remember the picture being taken, but I've narrowed it down to Ireland...and at 6'4" chances are it was just a low ceiling



Damn, that is tall! Well to me most people are tall, nice pic though!


----------



## SparkGirl

*I think that is a Members Only jacket, and I believe that you are the only member *


ladle said:


> A picture of me....an XXL Shirt size....trying on a friends Medium Jacket....think I ripped it.
> And a picture of me with the clan...No...not THE Clan....


----------



## Isa

SparkGirl said:


> *I think that is a Members Only jacket, and I believe that you are the only member *



But he wears it so well! Maybe it's time for MO to make a comeback.


----------



## sobie18

Supporting Matt Kenseth... 

View attachment IMG_0400Resize.jpg


----------



## Lina

Here's some pictures taking on some grade 5 rapids in the Nile River. From Jinja, Uganda. 

View attachment screenshot_06.jpg


View attachment screenshot_05.jpg


View attachment rafting_09.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Lina said:


> Here's some pictures taking on some grade 5 rapids in the Nile River. From Jinja, Uganda.



Woah, that looks amazing yet terrifying! I would love to go white water rafting one day


----------



## LovelyLiz

Lina said:


> Here's some pictures taking on some grade 5 rapids in the Nile River. From Jinja, Uganda.



I can't even begin to say how inspiring these photos are to me! You rock. :bow:

Here's a pic of me getting my groove on at a BBW club here in SoCal with some fellow Dimmers last weekend:


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Caroline, that is a great picture of you and your Mom. I love your hair you look absolutely gorgeous!! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At a big street festival this past July....
> 
> First one is with my Mom- the phone service was taking free pictures so we got one together. We are both hot, sweaty and tired from all the walking in the crowds in July so it's not the best picture imaginable
> 
> The second one is a shot of us sitting down and eating at the festival. Ironically, that picture was taken by Steely. She was there, too, and I didn't know she was sitting that close behind me. I left before she could get my attention but she did share this pic with me later


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lina said:


> Here's some pictures taking on some grade 5 rapids in the Nile River. From Jinja, Uganda.



Now THAT'S living, Lina 



pjbbwlvr said:


> Caroline, that is a great picture of you and your Mom. I love your hair you look absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you Paul. You're always so sweet  :bow:


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> A picture of me....an XXL Shirt size....trying on a friends Medium Jacket....think I ripped it.
> And a picture of me with the clan...No...not THE Clan....



Hey Ladle has anyone ever told you that you look like that guy from Burn Notice? I googled and his name is Jeff Donovan.


----------



## Linda

Inhibited said:


> Hey Ladle has anyone ever told you that you look like that guy from Burn Notice? I googled and his name is Jeff Donovan.



I have been trying to rack my brain to figure out who ladle reminds me of. That's him!! Jeff Donovan!! Thank you! It was driving me crazy.


----------



## wolfpersona

I had a steak and cheese sub earlier.:eat2:


----------



## Ruffie

Singing karaoke at work with one of our youth volunteers looking on 

View attachment a kareoke star.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw

New look so we went out to have a drink at a local bar last night. 

View attachment newmo09.jpg


----------



## Linda

moniquessbbw said:


> New look so we went out to have a drink at a local bar last night.



You look great. Gorgeous hair.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Ruffie said:


> Singing karaoke at work with one of our youth volunteers looking on





moniquessbbw said:


> New look so we went out to have a drink at a local bar last night.



*Looking good Ruffie and Monique !:happy:*


----------



## moniquessbbw

Linda said:


> You look great. Gorgeous hair.



Thank you


----------



## Sugar

moniquessbbw said:


> New look so we went out to have a drink at a local bar last night.



So very pretty!


----------



## chublover350

Lina said:


> Here's some pictures taking on some grade 5 rapids in the Nile River. From Jinja, Uganda.








is this the face of FUN or what????


----------



## Lina

chublover350 said:


> is this the face of FUN or what????




Haha... amazing. Um Thanks for not zooming in on my farmer tan. 

Just Livin' my life


----------



## mszwebs

chublover350 said:


> is this the face of FUN or what????



Seriously though, that is the most adorable picture.

I love it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> Singing karaoke at work with one of our youth volunteers looking on


I love seeing you at work- looks like a fun job! What song were you singing?



moniquessbbw said:


> New look so we went out to have a drink at a local bar last night.


So very lovely. How was your night out?


----------



## Ruffie

GEF I was singing "Your no Good" by Linda Ronstad Thanks for your response, we do have alot of fun to balance the issues we face with the kids daily. They like the fact they can come through the doors and just be themselves, talk over their problems, feel safe and have a good time. We are one big dysfunctional family lol!


----------



## Ruffie

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Looking good Ruffie and Monique !:happy:*



Thanks Monique!


----------



## ladle

Inhibited said:


> Hey Ladle has anyone ever told you that you look like that guy from Burn Notice? I googled and his name is Jeff Donovan.



OK...going to see whether this is true now!


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> OK...going to see whether this is true now!



What's the verdict? Because I agree you look a lot like him.


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> OK...going to see whether this is true now!


Quote:

What's the verdict? Because I agree you look a lot like him.

lol let us know, want to know if you agree as well. I'm very surprised no one in the real world has mentioned it to you.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Hawaii: 2008 Yes that is a live snake*






*New Orleans 2004: Yes that is a live baby 'gator. Now wouldn't he make a nice-sized change purse?*


----------



## ladle

Inhibited said:


> Quote:
> 
> What's the verdict? Because I agree you look a lot like him.
> 
> lol let us know, want to know if you agree as well. I'm very surprised no one in the real world has mentioned it to you.



Hmmm...I googled him...I actually look NOTHING like him!!!!:doh:


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> What's the verdict? Because I agree you look a lot like him.



Nah, only if you squint super hard and tilt your head to the side lol! Besides the guy on the telly is too short


----------



## Spanky

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Hawaii: 2008 Yes that is a live snake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Orleans 2004: Yes that is a live baby 'gator. Now wouldn't he make a nice-sized change purse?*



You seem to like the "live leather" too. 

Nice pics. :bow:


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Hmmm...I googled him...I actually look NOTHING like him!!!!:doh:



Really? Linda am thinking we should start a voting thread to see who agrees with us. am only joking about the thread btw


----------



## Linda

ladle said:


> Hmmm...I googled him...I actually look NOTHING like him!!!!:doh:





Fine just chalk it up to your both handsome then.


----------



## ladle

Was kinda hoping I was more the NCIS type? 

View attachment SDC10492.jpg


----------



## Inhibited

ladle said:


> Was kinda hoping I was more the NCIS type?



Hmm a man in uniform, maybe you should put one on and we will decide.


----------



## KFD

I have posted plenty of uniform pictures, here is me and the Minion representing the Scissor Gang Mafia!






KFD


----------



## KFD

I have posted plenty of uniform pictures, here is me and the Minion representing the Scissor Gang Mafia!






KFD


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Inhibited said:


> Hmm a man in uniform, maybe you should put one on and we will decide.



Ladle.....she speaks for herself here. *I* tend to think that we don't gets to see enough nekkid mens as it is......

That was just totally random though....:batting: 



KFD said:


> I have posted plenty of uniform pictures, here is me and the Minion representing the Scissor Gang Mafia!
> 
> 
> 
> KFD



Wow....very nice...........shirt


----------



## Inhibited

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ladle.....she speaks for herself here. *I* tend to think that we don't gets to see enough nekkid mens as it is......
> 
> That was just totally random though....:batting:
> 
> lol very good point, am going to rep KFD though for wearing a uniform in his profile


----------



## Linda

KFD said:


> I have posted plenty of uniform pictures, here is me and the Minion representing the Scissor Gang Mafia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KFD



HAHA The scissor gang mafia.  I am going to have to steal that.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Spanky said:


> You seem to like the "live leather" too.
> 
> Nice pics. :bow:



Hahaha! What can I say? It's that animal Magnetism  Thanks!


----------



## Cors

OWA, I love snakes! I want a pet snake so badly. The baby gator is adorable too, pretty croc skin is so ridiculously expensive! 

Sweet picture KFD! Your Minion is adorable!

My mum (middle) turned 46 recently. She has perfect skin, hair and still gets mistaken for my sister especially abroad!


----------



## Gingembre

Cors, having seen other pics of you and your sister around the board, this pics reaffirms my opinion that the women in your family are gorgeous! You have some great genes


----------



## Vespertine

Awesome night performing at a dance festival/rave/something. I'm part of this dance troupe that dresses in gold suits. It was surreal being around so many people and being basically naked! 99% positive comments though


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Vespertine said:


> Awesome night performing at a dance festival/rave/something. I'm part of this dance troupe that dresses in gold suits. It was surreal being around so many people and being basically naked! 99% positive comments though



*AWESOME! You GO you Golden Girl you! You look absolutely FAB Vesp, I freakin' love it! *


----------



## Isa

Vespertine said:


> Awesome night performing at a dance festival/rave/something. I'm part of this dance troupe that dresses in gold suits. It was surreal being around so many people and being basically naked! 99% positive comments though



That is so cool!


----------



## tonynyc

Vespertine said:


> Awesome night performing at a dance festival/rave/something. I'm part of this dance troupe that dresses in gold suits. It was surreal being around so many people and being basically naked! 99% positive comments though



*Vespertine:
Gorgeous photos. You are The Gold Standard hands down !!!! :bow:
*


----------



## toni

Quads and monster trucks! 

View attachment quad2.jpg


View attachment montstertrucks.jpg


View attachment monstertrucks.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

toni said:


> Quads and monster trucks!



_*Toni's Curves Trump Monster Truck *:wubu:
*Adorable picture of you & your daughter*
_


----------



## SocialbFly

One of my many touristy trips  

View attachment bridgeovershoulder.jpg


View attachment me, sunset fiji.jpg


View attachment me and the dancers.jpg


View attachment 12aposme.jpg


View attachment MeLion.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

SocialbFly said:


> One of my many touristy trips



_*Dianna : that last picture - wow just super cute and adorable*_


----------



## Linda

Went to the safari park today with my son and his sisters. (My exes daughters) Had a great time. 

View attachment Me and 3 monkeys.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Went to the safari park today with my son and his sisters. (My exes daughters) Had a great time.



Nice piccie Linda! I love animal parks


----------



## Flutterby68

Here are two pics from 17 Nov 2007. One is my husband and me walking down the aisle just moments after taking our vows.

The other one is later that afternoon at our reception (at home) cutting the cake. 

View attachment Cut that cake.jpg


View attachment It must be love.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

Linda said:


> Went to the safari park today with my son and his sisters. (My exes daughters) Had a great time.



*Nice pic Linda: I love how the "mask" on the kids *



Flutterby68 said:


> Here are two pics from 17 Nov 2007. One is my husband and me walking down the aisle just moments after taking our vows.
> 
> The other one is later that afternoon at our reception (at home) cutting the cake.



*
Nice pics Flutterby68 - 
*


----------



## RudyLeMaster

toni said:


> Quads and monster trucks!



*Cute pictures Toni! Seeing mom & daughter together is all the more special. Thank you for sharing. *


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Reading..I love to read..

Love all the pics everyone!!


----------



## Vespertine

OneWickedAngel said:


> *AWESOME! You GO you Golden Girl you! You look absolutely FAB Vesp, I freakin' love it! *





Isa said:


> That is so cool!





tonynyc said:


> *Vespertine:
> Gorgeous photos. You are The Gold Standard hands down !!!! :bow:
> *



Aw thanks so much!! I think I'm doing it again this weekend...


----------



## jeff7005

Vespertine said:


> Awesome night performing at a dance festival/rave/something. I'm part of this dance troupe that dresses in gold suits. It was surreal being around so many people and being basically naked! 99% positive comments though



You look so hot:smitten:


----------



## tonynyc

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Reading..I love to read..
> 
> Love all the pics everyone!!



*Great picture EDA - by the way the damn book is hiding your gorgeous face *

_*What book are you reading ??? I miss reading for enjoyment*_


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

tonynyc said:


> *Great picture EDA - by the way the damn book is hiding your gorgeous face *
> 
> _*What book are you reading ??? I miss reading for enjoyment*_


Aww thank you Tony!! You don't just read to read?

I am reading the series _Magic The Gathering_. Its good on the second book. My guy recommended them to me.


----------



## mel

moniquessbbw said:


> New look so we went out to have a drink at a local bar last night.



soooo pretty !!!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I just posted this in a different thread but I figured why not here. 

Living the dream. Out with a friend for a night on the town.


----------



## littlefairywren

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I just posted this in a different thread but I figured why not here.
> 
> Living the dream. Out with a friend for a night on the town.



You have the most expressive face I have ever seen lol
Great piccie!


----------



## RudyLeMaster

*Getting ready to go 6,000 feet above it all. 
View attachment Preflight.jpg
*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Getting ready to go 6,000 feet above it all.
> View attachment 70940
> *



Now that is what I call LIVING! But I'd be so scared up in that plane that all I would think about would be dying. :doh:


----------



## tonynyc

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Getting ready to go 6,000 feet above it all.
> View attachment 70940
> *



Great photo Rudy how was the flight - looks like you had a nice day for flying


----------



## RudyLeMaster

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Now that is what I call LIVING! But I'd be so scared up in that plane that all I would think about would be dying. :doh:



*Safer than driving and certainly easier than figuring out how to work the multi-quote feature in this thing, lol. *


----------



## RudyLeMaster

tonynyc said:


> Great photo Rudy how was the flight - looks like you had a nice day for flying



*Like going up every chance I get. On this particular flight, I flew to Cape May Airport, took a cab to the Lobster House then took a roundabout route back. And no traffic! lol*


----------



## littlefairywren

RudyLeMaster said:


> *Safer than driving and certainly easier than figuring out how to work the multi-quote feature in this thing, lol. *



Cool pic, but I would be terrified up in the air in a baby plane.

I have no idea on how to use the multi-quote thing either


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

For multi quote just click on the little button with the quotation marks and the plus sign. It's next to the quote button. Go down the page and click all the posts you want to quote. Then reply to the thread. All your quotes should show up in your reply.
Hope I explained that good enough.


----------



## littlefairywren

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> For multi quote just click on the little button with the quotation marks and the plus sign. It's next to the quote button. Go down the page and click all the posts you want to quote. Then reply to the thread. All your quotes should show up in your reply.
> Hope I explained that good enough.



Cool, I could kiss you....saves so much on the back and forth trying to quote or thank people


----------



## Qadira

That picture of you in the blue is beautiful.  You look like you are having a good time.


----------



## littlefairywren

Qadira said:


> That picture of you in the blue is beautiful.  You look like you are having a good time.



Qadira, you are gorgeous!


----------



## northwestbbw

My sister and I at the preseason game, GO Hawks! 







LEPRECHAUN! he's real too  (in Ireland)






Driving fast on the highway and taking pictures is probably not a safe idea :doh:






You're not living until you start your day off with some Starbucks :eat2:


----------



## Sugar

northwestbbw said:


> My sister and I at the preseason game, GO Hawks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEPRECHAUN! he's real too  (in Ireland)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Driving fast on the highway and taking pictures is probably not a safe idea :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not living until you start your day off with some Starbucks :eat2:



You are adorable!


----------



## mossystate

You two look like sisters, Sharah.


----------



## Sugar

mossystate said:


> You two look like sisters, Sharah.



Well thanks Plumpy!!


----------



## northwestbbw

Lucky said:


> You are adorable!




Thanks Lucky 



mossystate said:


> You two look like sisters, Sharah.



haha Yea we kinda do Mossy


----------



## BrownEyedChica

This is me waiting for my book club to start.  

View attachment l_3afad2d1471a459a98eb86b4e62dfb4a.jpg


View attachment l_454993d248ae479e972c2931528e68d6.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me waiting for my book club to start.


What book are you guys reading? Looking good!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> What book are you guys reading? Looking good!



I dont remember the new pick for next month.. but we were reading Beneath Bone Lake by Colleen Thompson. And thank you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> I dont remember the new pick for next month.. but we were reading Beneath Bone Lake by Colleen Thompson. And thank you.


Was it good?? Your Welcome!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

It was okay... I didn't love it. I do know it wont go to my keeper shelf...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> It was okay... I didn't love it. I do know it wont go to my keeper shelf...


Ah ok..lol..I will have to check it out..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me waiting for my book club to start.



You look beautiful 

I have never tried a book club- is it fun?


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You look beautiful
> 
> I have never tried a book club- is it fun?



Why thank you, GEF.

I love my book club. My cousin and I started a book club earlier this year at MeetUp.com. Its a romance book club... I love reading romance and the rest of the members do too. Its always nice to talk books...!


----------



## Heavy_Cream

toni said:


> Quads and monster trucks!



These pics are so fun to see. You look terrific, Toni.


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

In Portland! Such a great night!


----------



## Vespertine

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> In Portland! Such a great night!



Nice pic! You look cute and happy! :happy:


----------



## BBW4Chattery

I'm not quite ready to show my face yet. Is it ok if I use this sticker pic? 






Beach; at night... miss it.


----------



## littlefairywren

BBW4Chattery said:


> I'm not quite ready to show my face yet. Is it ok if I use this sticker pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beach; at night... miss it.



I love the beach at night, feels more special. Be brave, we wont bite


----------



## Lamia

Me larping playing an assassin. It's amazing to everyone how I manage to flank them and kill them. How they can't see an almost 400 lb woman slowly inching behing them wearing a bright red robe is beyond me. 






Singing with my sister and neice. I am in blue my sister is in front singing. 






Getting ready to go out with my neice for a Mardi Gras celebration






Here I am at age 13 living life as a 220 lb cheerleader. I was also in track and pitched softball. I became a hermit in my later teens, but I have been out living since my later 20s. Don't let life pass you by and don't let other people dictate if it's ok for you to be seen in the world. Be seen, live, do. I regret the time I wasted being sad about being fat.


----------



## toni

Nice pics, Lamia. That split is very impressive!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me. 

Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.


----------



## Linda

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



That is one HUGE weinie!!


----------



## littlefairywren

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



Lol, everytime I see your face Jose it makes me smile That is the biggest hotdog I have ever seen


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.




HUGE..........hotdogs always make my day


----------



## QueenB

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



that looks amaaazing. i want like 3.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BBW4Chattery said:


> I'm not quite ready to show my face yet. Is it ok if I use this sticker pic? Beach; at night... miss it.


Welcome to the boards hon! I love the beach at night I will miss it too!  You show yourself when you are ready and comfortable to do so.



Lamia said:


> Me larping playing an assassin. It's amazing to everyone how I manage to flank them and kill them. How they can't see an almost 400 lb woman slowly inching behing them wearing a bright red robe is beyond me.
> Singing with my sister and neice. I am in blue my sister is in front singing.
> Getting ready to go out with my neice for a Mardi Gras celebration
> Here I am at age 13 living life as a 220 lb cheerleader. I was also in track and pitched softball. I became a hermit in my later teens, but I have been out living since my later 20s. Don't let life pass you by and don't let other people dictate if it's ok for you to be seen in the world. Be seen, live, do. I regret the time I wasted being sad about being fat.


Great pics hon!



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.


OMG I so want one! Looks so good and you look super cute in this pic!  I love your facial expression!


----------



## toni

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



Did you eat it all? You are my hero!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



*HO-LEEEEEEEEE! Damn! Talk about open wide and say YUM!*


----------



## AuntHen

Me, my little sister, and a random handsome pumpkin farmer (yeah I am the fat one)  I have lost about 20 lbs since last year and we are going to the Festival again this year soon, so I will post again after


----------



## vardon_grip

I went down to Mexico on Thursday to help a friend shoot a few segments for a travel show he is producing. In one segment, he needed someone playing golf and I just "happened" to bring my clubs.






Bajamar is a beautiful 27 hole course with 4 of the holes running along side the Pacific ocean. The course has been called "Pebble Beach south of the border". It was a gorgeous day. The sun was shining and the cool, salty smell of the ocean breeze off the water was invigorating. God, I love my job.


----------



## Linda

vardon_grip said:


> I went down to Mexico on Thursday to help a friend shoot a few segments for a travel show he is producing. In one segment, he needed someone playing golf and I just "happened" to bring my clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bajamar is a beautiful 27 hole course with 4 of the holes running along side the Pacific ocean. The course has been called "Pebble Beach south of the border". It was a gorgeous day. The sun was shining and the cool, salty smell of the ocean breeze off the water was invigorating. God, I love my job.



That is one sexy picture.  Than ks for sharing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I want Hosay to post more pictures of his big weenie...:batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.


----------



## Linda

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.



I bet the girls loved it. Looked like a great day.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

fat9276 said:


> Me, my little sister, and a random handsome pumpkin farmer (yeah I am the fat one)  I have lost about 20 lbs since last year and we are going to the Festival again this year soon, so I will post again after


Great pic hon!



vardon_grip said:


> I went down to Mexico on Thursday to help a friend shoot a few segments for a travel show he is producing. In one segment, he needed someone playing golf and I just "happened" to bring my clubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bajamar is a beautiful 27 hole course with 4 of the holes running along side the Pacific ocean. The course has been called "Pebble Beach south of the border". It was a gorgeous day. The sun was shining and the cool, salty smell of the ocean breeze off the water was invigorating. God, I love my job.


Whoa that is one gorgeous view! Thanks for sharin!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.


Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> God, I love my job.




I love your job too! Great picture!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> Me, my little sister, and a random handsome pumpkin farmer (yeah I am the fat one)  I have lost about 20 lbs since last year and we are going to the Festival again this year soon, so I will post again after


*Nice pic of you and your sis. Looking forward to the updated version.*



vardon_grip said:


> I went down to Mexico on Thursday to help a friend shoot a few segments for a travel show he is producing. In one segment, he needed someone playing golf and I just "happened" to bring my clubs.
> 
> Bajamar is a beautiful 27 hole course with 4 of the holes running along side the Pacific ocean. The course has been called "Pebble Beach south of the border". It was a gorgeous day. The sun was shining and the cool, salty smell of the ocean breeze off the water was invigorating. God, I love my job.


*"Just happened" to have your clubs, Huh? Awesome job! Seriously, I love this photo and you look damn GOOOOOD!! 
*


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.


*Awww, you three look like you were having such a good time.*


----------



## AuntHen

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Nice pic of you and your sis. Looking forward to the updated version.*
> 
> 
> *"Just happened" to have your clubs, Huh? Awesome job! Seriously, I love this photo and you look damn GOOOOOD!!
> *
> 
> *Awww, you three look like you were having such a good time.*



Thank you OWA.. I love this place! You guys are so encouraging and kind. The world could really learn from Dimensions people!!! (I got a little teary eyed...hahaha) :wubu:


----------



## vardon_grip

Thanks for the wonderful comments Linda, Surly-you-jest and the Angels: E Darlin' & 1Wicked. Thanks also to Rudy L' Master-of-his-Domain and Sugar Mags for the rep and the "I can't believe it's not rep" rep


It's great to see the pictures of everyone in this thread. Thanks for posting!


----------



## sobie18

Every Monday, I'm wearing these things... 

View attachment IMG_0611Resize.jpg


----------



## Linda

sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...



Woohoo! Sexy!!! (cat calls and whistles)

:blush:


----------



## Surlysomething

sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...




Is it shallow that every time I see your picture now I think..."hey, that's the guy with the super nice chest" ?

Haha.


Great picture!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Linda said:


> That is one HUGE weinie!!



It's true, it was . . . and tasty.



littlefairywren said:


> Lol, everytime I see your face Jose it makes me smile That is the biggest hotdog I have ever seen



Thanks, I'm glad my face has that effect.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> HUGE..........hotdogs always make my day



hmm . . . I'll see if I can find more 



QueenB said:


> that looks amaaazing. i want like 3.



It was really good. 


OMG I so want one! Looks so good and you look super cute in this pic!  I love your facial expression![/QUOTE]

Thanks, I'm not used to being cute, but I am used to eating tasty hot dogs. 




toni said:


> Did you eat it all? You are my hero!



Of course, I did, it was a waste NOT to eat it all. 



OneWickedAngel said:


> *HO-LEEEEEEEEE! Damn! Talk about open wide and say YUM!*



You know me, I ALWAYS open wide. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want Hosay to post more pictures of his big weenie...:batting:



Oh . . . I'll give you some more of my big weenie!!!


----------



## Isa

Surlysomething said:


> Is it shallow that every time I see your picture now I think..."hey, that's the guy with the super nice chest" ?
> 
> Haha.
> 
> 
> Great picture!



Thank goodness it's not just me! I feel so much better now. :blush:




sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...



Looking good Mr. Sobie. Such a nice, safe photo.....


----------



## Les Toil

The Christmas penguin just told Ava and I a hysterical joke.


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.



_Greenie Nice photo of you & the girls - wow that is a huge lake- must make for a great Pedal Boat workout _



sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...



_
Well Sobie- great photo & Monday has passed? Now are Monday's inspection?
You probably passed with flying colors.
_



Les Toil said:


> The Christmas penguin just told Ava and I a hysterical joke.



_
Les:
Nice photo of you and Ava
_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Linda said:


> I bet the girls loved it. Looked like a great day.





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sounds like a fun time!



Lol, I think I get more excited about taking my girls to those things than the girls do about going 




tonynyc said:


> _Greenie Nice photo of you & the girls - wow that is a huge lake- must make for a great Pedal Boat workout _



40 minutes total- I'm short and had to scoot way down in the seat to be able to pedal right. My oldest daughter kept mocking me because she's taller....then a steady breeze kept blowing my dress up as we got close to shore. I'm wearing a long jean skirt or pants next time :doh:
I was nervous after the rental guy talked about sometimes a chain comes loose underneath so just call him on a cell and he would come get us :blink:
We stayed close to shore and just rode around the edges after that. Next time, my oldest and I are going just the two of us and exploring even longer  



sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...



Nice....


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...


Gotta love a man in uniform! 



Les Toil said:


> The Christmas penguin just told Ava and I a hysterical joke.


Aww how cute!!!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I think I get more excited about taking my girls to those things than the girls do about going


LOL Yeah I think parents do get that way! Can't wait to have kids someday so i can do that too..lol..


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.



Looks like so much fun..




sobie18 said:


> Every Monday, I'm wearing these things...



Looking good, Sobie.. :blush:



Les Toil said:


> The Christmas penguin just told Ava and I a hysterical joke.



cute pic..


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a Scarecrow Festival at a local lake park last weekend. There was face painting, balloon animals, craft vendors, voting for the best scarecrow and then we rode a pedal boat.


So much fun!! I want to go!!!!


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Me driving a Dodge Charger *sigh*  

View attachment Eli - Driving Cahrger.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> So much fun!! I want to go!!!!



I would make you pedal by yourself while I lounged and ate chocolates......


----------



## Fonzy

Choosing and then eating some ice cream, was a very strenuous day! 

View attachment DSCF2361.1.JPG


View attachment DSCF2362.1.JPG


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BrownEyedChica said:


> Me driving a Dodge Charger *sigh*


Oh I so want one!!! How was it?



Fonzy said:


> Choosing and then eating some ice cream, was a very strenuous day!


Looks like you had such a hard time..lol.. What kind did ya get looks like cotton candy.:eat2::eat1:


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Here is a pic of me taken yesterday on the Jersey Shore.... If you've never been... go!!! It's Amazing!!! 

View attachment DSCF0115.JPG


----------



## dynomite_gurl

MzDeeZyre said:


> Here is a pic of me taken yesterday on the Jersey Shore.... If you've never been... go!!! It's Amazing!!!



Cute pic! Jealous, I can never get my hair to 'poof' like that!


----------



## AuntHen

Fonzy said:


> Choosing and then eating some ice cream, was a very strenuous day!



yummy!! that looks awesome, I want some :eat2:



MzDeeZyre said:


> Here is a pic of me taken yesterday on the Jersey Shore.... If you've never been... go!!! It's Amazing!!!



beautiful! you look great :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would make you pedal by yourself while I lounged and ate chocolates......


lmao..To pedal by myself doesn't sound like much fun!! Don't they do motorboats?? (Hmm this is begining to sound like the beginings of a sexually inapropriate analogy..i should stop!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MzDeeZyre said:


> Here is a pic of me taken yesterday on the Jersey Shore.... If you've never been... go!!! It's Amazing!!!



I've been many times- love the seashore. Now I'm inviting you to the outerbanks of NC.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> lmao..To pedal by myself doesn't sound like much fun!! Don't they do motorboats?? (Hmm this is begining to sound like the beginings of a sexually inapropriate analogy..i should stop!)





Uhhhh....you wouldn't be by yourself....you would be pedaling me around


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Fonzy said:


> Choosing and then eating some ice cream, was a very strenuous day!


Yummmmmmy icecream!!!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Oh I so want one!!! How was it?



I want one too!! OMG.. they are awesome and so fat friendly  I loved it!



MzDeeZyre said:


> Here is a pic of me taken yesterday on the Jersey Shore.... If you've never been... go!!! It's Amazing!!!



You look so pretty BTW, I have a shirt like that too..lol


----------



## littlefairywren

MzDeeZyre said:


> Here is a pic of me taken yesterday on the Jersey Shore.... If you've never been... go!!! It's Amazing!!!



You look gorgeous, but can I have your hair??


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Uhhhh....you wouldn't be by yourself....you would be pedaling me around


I don't want to be sexually innapropriate greenie so i shall just say:


----------



## KnottyOne

Caribbean Sunsets, god I miss them


----------



## RedHotAva

Looks delicious, good enough to eat! The ice cream too!



Fonzy said:


> Choosing and then eating some ice cream, was a very strenuous day!


----------



## KittyKitten

_Love the pics, keep it coming! _


----------



## Surlysomething

July '09-That's me in the red with the long hair. My Mom's 50th B-day. No face but you get to see a full body shot. (my hair is shoulder length now)


----------



## Wagimawr

A rare treat, but an awesome one!  Looks like fun too.


----------



## Linda

Me today at the hospital. It was a two-fer. My son and I both patients plus four hours in the emergency room equals my son has bronchitis and I have still have pneumonia. UGH! This has been a long two weeks. 

View attachment me in hospital.jpg


----------



## Isa

Linda said:


> Me today at the hospital. It was a two-fer. My son and I both patients plus four hours in the emergency room equals my son has bronchitis and I have still have pneumonia. UGH! This has been a long two weeks.



It must be hell with two sickies in house. Hope both of you get better soon!


----------



## KFD

Dammit! I just posted a pic of me screwing around with a gas mask, and I am in uniform, but its in the recent picture thread... Sigh...

Here is one from this spring sitting on my bike... I look "fill in the blank here in the name of political correctness" or drunk...



KFD 

View attachment meonbike.jpg


----------



## Linda

KFD said:


> Dammit! I just posted a pic of me screwing around with a gas mask, and I am in uniform, but its in the recent picture thread... Sigh...
> 
> Here is one from this spring sitting on my bike... I look retarded....
> 
> 
> 
> KFD





Ok retarded is not the word I would have used....:blush:


----------



## KFD

fine. fixed. I am thinking I will now refrain from typing any description on future posts...


----------



## Linda

KFD said:


> fine. fixed. I am thinking I will now refrain from typing any description on future posts...



Geez. I didnt mean anything other than I would have said cute or sexy or something along those lines.


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Me today at the hospital. It was a two-fer. My son and I both patients plus four hours in the emergency room equals my son has bronchitis and I have still have pneumonia. UGH! This has been a long two weeks.



Hope you and your son are feeling better Linda


----------



## KFD

Linda said:


> Geez. I didnt mean anything other than I would have said cute or sexy or something along those lines.




I'm sorry, I am just grouchy today... Thank you though...:wubu:

KFD


----------



## Linda

KFD said:


> I'm sorry, I am just grouchy today... Thank you though...:wubu:
> 
> KFD





I understand....We all have those days.


----------



## Tooz

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



I love your pics so much.


----------



## thatgirl08

Party at my friends apartment. Not intoxicated yet.






Intoxicated. I don't remember this being taken, haha. I'm in the white. disaster117/Alyssa in the green. The hair is from my friend Mark.. he was in the way of his gf who was taking the picture.






Me & my boyfriend before going to Homecoming.


----------



## Crystal

Beautiful pictures, darling!


----------



## thatgirl08

Thank you!! :]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Oh wow- I really love that last one of you and Joh together  :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08

aw thanks :]


----------



## Surlysomething

thatgirl08 said:


> Party at my friends apartment. Not intoxicated yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my boyfriend before going to Homecoming.



Awww. What a great picture. You look so pretty, girlie!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> Party at my friends apartment. Not intoxicated yet.
> 
> Intoxicated. I don't remember this being taken, haha. I'm in the white. disaster117/Alyssa in the green. The hair is from my friend Mark.. he was in the way of his gf who was taking the picture.
> 
> Me & my boyfriend before going to Homecoming.



*Nice pics; cute French manicure. Love the dress; you and Joh look great together *


----------



## stan_der_man

Great pics Thatgirl08, it looks like you had a fun time, and kudos to all the others!

Here are some pics of Mtnmaiden, Junior and I wearing 3-D glasses about to go onto the new Toy Story ride. It was a 40 minute wait but totally worth it!


----------



## thatgirl08

Surlysomething said:


> Awww. What a great picture. You look so pretty, girlie!





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Nice pics; cute French manicure. Love the dress; you and Joh look great together *





fa_man_stan said:


> Great pics Thatgirl08, it looks like you had a fun time, and kudos to all the others.



Thank you to all three of you! Stan - your daughter is SO cute.


----------



## stan_der_man

thatgirl08 said:


> Thank you to all three of you! Stan - your daughter is SO cute.



Thanks for the complement Thatgirl08!


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown

This is me at the LA County Fair in early Sept. with my glasses on. I wear contacts half of the time. Glasses gives me more of a nerdy/geeky look for sure...and that's a good thing since I consider myself both.


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 71987
This is me today, It was 'Pirate Day' at school, a fundraiser for the year 7 graduation. It was lots of fun, most of the children in my class dressed up as pirates and we had fun talking like pirates all day.  The funny thing is the only part of my outfit I had to buy was the hat.... Everything else came out of my wardrobe. lol:happy: (oh, not the sword of though... home made baby!!)


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Love all the new pics everyone!


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Practicing leg bones in class!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Here's a picture of my roommate, me, my dad, and his running partner after they completed the Chicago Marathon...

26.2 miles?! I think I'd just get too bored! haha


----------



## Fonzy

dynomite_gurl said:


> Practicing leg bones in class!




NEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That ain't my leg!!!!!!


----------



## northwestbbw

Fonzy said:


> NEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> That ain't my leg!!!!!!



haha don't you like how we take pictures in class? what good students haha!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gearing-up for a Marshmallow War. Yes, I said Marshmallow.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

dynomite_gurl said:


> Practicing leg bones in class!



Damn you woman! Now I've got that annoying "hip bone connected to the thigh bone" etc stuck in my head!


----------



## LoveBHMS

thatgirl08 said:


> Party at my friends apartment. Not intoxicated yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intoxicated. I don't remember this being taken, haha. I'm in the white. disaster117/Alyssa in the green. The hair is from my friend Mark.. he was in the way of his gf who was taking the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me & my boyfriend before going to Homecoming.




CUTE!!

I love Joh's hair so so so much.


----------



## Fonzy

OneWickedAngel said:


> Damn you woman! Now I've got that annoying "hip bone connected to the thigh bone" etc stuck in my head!



Wasn't that an advert for milk or something in the 90's lol


----------



## Inhibited

dynomite_gurl said:


> Practicing leg bones in class!



what class are you in ?


----------



## Fonzy

Inhibited said:


> what class are you in ?



The "slow class", haha


----------



## Inhibited

Fonzy said:


> The "slow class", haha



lol so you really are learning that the "hip bone is connected to the thigh bone".


----------



## dynomite_gurl

Inhibited said:


> what class are you in ?



I'm in Anatomy and Physiology. And I wish were only learning "hip bone is connected to the thigh bone!!! 



Fonzy said:


> The "slow class", haha



Simon.....you know I want to use your full name right now! lol


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I posted this in the BHM thread but I don't see why EVERYONE can't enjoy this with me.
> 
> Huge hotdog, and it was delcious. It's so big they put it on a baguette, yum.



Hozay, the cravings I am going through right now would make a pregnant woman blush. What is that gorgeous culinary delight called, and where do I get one?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Tooz said:


> I love your pics so much.


hahahaha, that picture is freakin' awesome.





OIFMountaineer said:


> Hozay, the cravings I am going through right now would make a pregnant woman blush. What is that gorgeous culinary delight called, and where do I get one?



The name, I can't recall, but I got it at Alice Cooper's Cooperstown, in Phoenix, AZ. It's delicious.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose. I also posted this in the BHM board, but I figured why not share the love right? 

enjoy.
















no Thumbs up, not my type of picture















and of course just me by myself.






I feel like a pic whore . . . :blush:


----------



## duraznos

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I feel like a pic whore . . . :blush:



LOL i do that exact thumbs up pose! i think at first i was doing it ironically but it became totally earnest and now i do it all the time.


----------



## thejuicyone

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose. I also posted this in the BHM board, but I figured why not share the love right?



Don't be dumb, get choo sum!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose. I also posted this in the BHM board, but I figured why not share the love right?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no Thumbs up, not my type of picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course just me by myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like a pic whore . . . :blush:



These pics remind me of an old Sesame Street song: 

One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song? 

Can you guess which pic is different than the others?


----------



## kayrae

One of my BFFS for sure


----------



## disaster117

thatgirl08 said:


> Intoxicated. I don't remember this being taken, haha. I'm in the white. disaster117/Alyssa in the green. The hair is from my friend Mark.. he was in the way of his gf who was taking the picture.



I was so sober here.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Haven't posted in a while, so I figured I'd leave a small collection of pictures of me being awesome, and of course using my semi-famous dims pose. I also posted this in the BHM board, but I figured why not share the love right?
> 
> enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> no Thumbs up, not my type of picture


Jose.....you have just a gorgeous, warm smile. I loved seeing it  :bow:

Now get to posting pics of your big weiner already, eh?  



kayrae said:


> One of my BFFS for sure



Very nice- love the outfits


----------



## AuntHen

When I don't have the energy to think up a cool costume, I resort to the ol' fallback... PAJAMAS!


----------



## Ruffie

The boys(my staff) and I cooking up a storm at work last week. 

View attachment kitchen.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A few friends and I participating in the NYC Village Halloween Parade last night.


----------



## disaster117

Yo Halloween party pics. I'm the wolf in the first picture, and Rachel and Jedd decided not to wear costumes but whatever! It was only Halloween. 
View attachment IMG_0426.JPG


And here in this second one as you can see I got sick of that boiling hot mask, so I de-costumed. I think I look really funny, and that's the reason I'm posting this one. 
View attachment lol not costumed.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08

Hahahaha dude I didn't get to see Josh's costume. I don't even know what it's supposed to be but I'm dying at it.


----------



## disaster117

thatgirl08 said:


> Hahahaha dude I didn't get to see Josh's costume. I don't even know what it's supposed to be but I'm dying at it.



Hah he's supposed to be a "raver". He also has sunglasses that he's not wearing in that picture.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Trying to take a picture with a friend should be simple, right? Not if the friend is BigSexy920. :happy:

View attachment 72468


View attachment 72469


View attachment 72470


Yay! I love my Berna! 

View attachment 72471


----------



## Sugar

NancyGirl74 said:


> Trying to take a picture with a friend should be simple, right? Not if the friend is BigSexy920. :happy:
> 
> View attachment 72468
> 
> 
> View attachment 72469
> 
> 
> View attachment 72470
> 
> 
> Yay! I love my Berna!
> 
> View attachment 72471



You ladies look awesome. Oh, and Nancypants...don't think for a second that your "angel" costume is actually going to hide your little devil horns!


----------



## bigsexy920

I love my Nancy !!!! and thanks for you know what.


----------



## goofy girl

bigsexy920 said:


> I love my Nancy !!!! and thanks for you know what.



Dude, did she get you TP again??


----------



## NancyGirl74

Sugar said:


> You ladies look awesome. Oh, and Nancypants...don't think for a second that your "angel" costume is actually going to hide your little devil horns!



I thought the fuzzy halo covered the horns. Hmmm 



bigsexy920 said:


> I love my Nancy !!!! and thanks for you know what.



Most welcome, dear!



goofy girl said:


> Dude, did she get you TP again??



Shhhh! That's going to be her Christmas gift!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Nancy, you are cute as a button. :happy:


----------



## MamaLisa

Me Eating Dinner lol



 





 



My best friend Telly is in town from Greece! wooop woop



 



Telly is the only person who knows where im ticklish.. always takes advantage of it lol






This is me after this is it yesterday!


----------



## MamaLisa

kayrae said:


> One of my BFFS for sure



HOT HUN! :eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MamaLisa said:


> Me Eating Dinner lol
> 
> My best friend Telly is in town from Greece! wooop woop
> 
> Telly is the only person who knows where im ticklish.. always takes advantage of it lol
> 
> This is me after this is it yesterday!



There's my fave Red-headed vixen from down under! Where have you been hiding gorgeous?!


----------



## jtgw

Me and my friend joe are about to start today's work  

View attachment Photo 3.jpg


----------



## MamaLisa

OneWickedAngel said:


> There's my fave Red-headed vixen from down under! Where have you been hiding gorgeous?!





Right here hun!

MWAH! :kiss2: :wubu: :eat2:


----------



## archivaltype

dynomite_gurl said:


> *I'm in Anatomy and Physiology. And I wish were only learning "hip bone is connected to the thigh bone!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> Simon.....you know I want to use your full name right now! lol



Oh my goodness, I am in that class right now, too. 
I really like it...aside from our tests from satan's butthole. :doh:


----------



## dynomite_gurl

archivaltype said:


> Oh my goodness, I am in that class right now, too.
> I really like it...aside from our tests from satan's butthole. :doh:



Thank you! lol someone who shall remain nameless...Fonzy, thinks that class is just oh so easy. 

I don't know about you, but that class is non stop study study study!


----------



## LovelyLiz

jtgw said:


> Me and my friend joe are about to start today's work



I dig the messy hair look you're rockin'. Looks good!


----------



## jtgw

womanforconversation said:


> I dig the messy hair look you're rockin'. Looks good!



Thanks!


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

I look TERRIBLE in this picture

but I thought I'd post it cause I'm seeing him next monday and I'm BEYOND excited


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> I look TERRIBLE in this picture
> 
> but I thought I'd post it cause I'm seeing him next monday and I'm BEYOND excited



Nice picture- cute couple 

Post it in the BBW couple thread on the main board? I love that thread


----------



## archivaltype

dynomite_gurl said:


> Thank you! lol someone who shall remain nameless...Fonzy, thinks that class is just oh so easy.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that class is non stop study study study!



Well Fonzy should just take the class for us and get it over with. 

It's nonstop-wherever-I-can-fit-it-in/remember to study. I have other projects BESIDES studying for a *quiz* all night, YA KNOW? :doh:


----------



## dynomite_gurl

archivaltype said:


> Well Fonzy should just take the class for us and get it over with.
> 
> It's nonstop-wherever-I-can-fit-it-in/remember to study. I have other projects BESIDES studying for a *quiz* all night, YA KNOW? :doh:



haha I say that sounds like a plan 
Definitely, that class takes up most of my time!


----------



## AuntHen

iwasneveranormalgirl said:


> I look TERRIBLE in this picture
> 
> but I thought I'd post it cause I'm seeing him next monday and I'm BEYOND excited



he is cute! he reminds me of Jared Leto in the face (especially the eyes) :wubu:


----------



## maureenc

These are from my trip to Florida last November...I colored my hair blonde and pink, and was originally going to take the trip by myself until my sister decided to come along...we did Disney World, and also Discovery cove, where we swam with dolphins (which unfortunately I have no pictures of)

This is at Discovery Cove in the bird aviary






And this on the people mover at Disney World


----------



## PhatChk

Me at a club for my friend birthday.


----------



## ShazzyBombshell

me on holiday last year 

View attachment 10623_246760085014_797550014_8527104_5193542_n[1].jpg


----------



## Fonzy

archivaltype said:


> Well Fonzy should just take the class for us and get it over with.
> 
> It's nonstop-wherever-I-can-fit-it-in/remember to study. I have other projects BESIDES studying for a *quiz* all night, YA KNOW? :doh:



Eh, HEEEEEELLLLLLL NOOO!!!! I'm finished with school for the time being! I have my degree, well two actually :happy: so I'm allowed gloat at people who don't have even one yet! 

As for remaining nameless!! Well you've already mentioned my first name muffin, might aswell go for the hat-trick and get the other two out of the way


----------



## Jigen

ButlerGirl09 said:


> 26.2 miles?! I think I'd just get too bored! haha



I think I'd die within the first mile... O_O


----------



## thatgirl08

This is from a few weeks ago but I forgot to post it.

I'm at my boyfriends dad's house with one of their kittys on my lap.. he's so cute!


----------



## LoveBHMS

Awwwwww.

Cuties all around!


----------



## QueenB

here i am "living". playing drunk scrabble. 

View attachment 72759


View attachment 72760


and looking odd, wearing a beret.
View attachment 72761


and on halloween, looking like my idol.
View attachment 72762


yeah. i wear black shit a lot.


----------



## kayrae

how does one play drunk scrabble anyway? ps: are you going to that camping trip?


----------



## Tad

kayrae said:


> how does one play drunk scrabble anyway?



my guess: poorly!


----------



## QueenB

^ yes. .....


----------



## AuntHen

Sweaty & flushed... me after my workout :happy: 

Oh my gosh.. sorry so huge!


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Jigen said:


> I think I'd die within the first mile... O_O



Haha I know, right?! I'd just let the golf carts come pick me up and drive me to the finish line!


----------



## Oldtimer76

ShazzyBombshell said:


> me on holiday last year



:wubu:
Cutiepie!


----------



## Oldtimer76

thatgirl08 said:


> This is from a few weeks ago but I forgot to post it.
> 
> I'm at my boyfriends dad's house with one of their kittys on my lap.. he's so cute!



I only thought: "SHE is so cute"
:wubu:


----------



## Saoirse

i went swinging


----------



## joh

thatgirl08 said:


> This is from a few weeks ago but I forgot to post it.
> 
> I'm at my boyfriends dad's house with one of their kittys on my lap.. he's so cute!


I love this picture ^_^


----------



## LoveBHMS

joh said:


> I love this picture ^_^



Who wouldn't?

Cute girl + Cat = Must be totally sweet picture.

<333333


----------



## joh

LoveBHMS said:


> Who wouldn't?
> 
> Cute girl + Cat = Must be totally sweet picture.
> 
> <333333


True true true... I hear the photographer was quite the looker too ;-)


----------



## Aust99

Saoirse said:


> i went swinging



Couldn't rep you but I really like this one. :happy:


----------



## iwasneveranormalgirl

the tree hugger in her natural habitat 






damnn check out that chubby hand! XD


----------



## Jay West Coast

On safari. 

View attachment 16358_678766489466_11506670_39333516_2979647_n.jpg


View attachment 16358_678766509426_11506670_39333520_4863608_n.jpg


View attachment 16358_678766539366_11506670_39333526_201843_n.jpg


----------



## exile in thighville




----------



## littlefairywren

Jay West Coast said:


> On safari.



Wow, just stunning:bow:


----------



## Commander Keen

Oh wait, did you say "LIVING"? ... my bad...
Although I *am* "bringing home the bacon", so to say... :eat2:


----------



## Aust99

Jay West Coast said:


> On safari.


 I'm so jealous... please keep posting pics of your adventure...


----------



## Jigen

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Haha I know, right?! I'd just let the golf carts come pick me up and drive me to the finish line!



I'll take a lift. A bike would be OK too. ^_^


----------



## Jes

Jay West Coast said:


> On safari.



which one are you? the tall one, or...?


----------



## Oldtimer76

Commander Keen said:


> Oh wait, did you say "LIVING"? ... my bad...
> Although I *am* "bringing home the bacon", so to say... :eat2:



Cool pictures


----------



## SocialbFly

Me camping with friends  Risible and BullseyeB 

View attachment CampersC.jpg


View attachment treesize.jpg


View attachment smallshark.jpg


----------



## ButlerGirl09

I like to test the limits and see if I can get my roommate and I evicted! Soooo I rode a bicycle up and down the hallways!

The whole time I kept hearing the theme music for the Wicked Witch of the West! And I may have done a little damage to the wall... Don't worry the Magic Eraser took care of that!


----------



## biodieselman

SocialbFly said:


> Me camping with friends  Risible and BullseyeB



Nah... THIS is what *I* would call living ...







... that is *if* I could fit down that top.

I swear ...
sometimes Bubbles looks over at me... 
with eyes that says...



​


----------



## SocialbFly

Hahaha, i am sure i have heard him growl "just try it" when you want to move him


----------



## mergirl

biodieselman said:


> Nah... THIS is what *I* would call living ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... that is *if* I could fit down that top.
> 
> I swear ...
> sometimes Bubbles looks over at me...
> with eyes that says...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Aww.. Bubs looks so cozy. I wish i had could fit down someones jumper!!! Erm.. ok.. that sounded wrong.. i should go post that in the weight board or something!! lmao .. For what its worth..fitting down someones jumper is not my fetish... but it does look cozy!!!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 73092

My friend had a little boy last week and I went to see them both, he is a day old in this pic... little Coen Patrick is his name. It's my first baby (of all my friends) so I'm very excited... :happy: I want all of them to have babies now... lol


----------



## Risible

mergirl said:


> Aww.. Bubs looks so cozy. I wish i had could fit down someones jumper!!! Erm.. ok.. that sounded wrong.. i should go post that in the weight board or something!! lmao .. For what its worth..fitting down someones jumper is not my fetish... but it does look cozy!!!



Haha, yeah - tight fit, and then you'd have Bubs to deal with.


----------



## Bafta1

Vienna... I was with my sister in both photos. We are best friends but live miles and miles apart  

View attachment 151285465.jpg


View attachment Untitled 2.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

SocialbFly said:


> Me camping with friends  Risible and BullseyeB



_What a great picture. Camping in the Fall is th ebest of both worlds ( nice and cool at night ) - Dianna nice picture of you _



Aust99 said:


> View attachment 73092
> 
> My friend had a little boy last week and I went to see them both, he is a day old in this pic... little Coen Patrick is his name. It's my first baby (of all my friends) so I'm very excited... :happy: I want all of them to have babies now... lol



_Aust99 You look so cute with Baby Coen_


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 73092
> 
> My friend had a little boy last week and I went to see them both, he is a day old in this pic... little Coen Patrick is his name. It's my first baby (of all my friends) so I'm very excited... :happy: I want all of them to have babies now... lol



Both are VERY cute:happy:


----------



## Aust99

tonynyc said:


> _Aust99 You look so cute with Baby Coen_





Oldtimer76 said:


> Both are VERY cute:happy:



Thanks very much..... I think he is the cutest thing in that picture though... so adorable!!!:happy:


----------



## schmierfink30

its me on vacation in a train to st.petersburg (russia), on work with a soccer-coach and with my birthday-gifts from my co-workers... 

View attachment peterzug.JPG


View attachment tp_fcs31.jpg


View attachment tp_krause01.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 73092
> 
> My friend had a little boy last week and I went to see them both, he is a day old in this pic... little Coen Patrick is his name. It's my first baby (of all my friends) so I'm very excited... :happy: I want all of them to have babies now... lol



Beatiful photo of you together- babies are contagious, eh?  



schmierfink30 said:


> its me on vacation in a train to st.petersburg (russia), on work with a soccer-coach and with my birthday-gifts from my co-workers...



Wish I had friends that gave me all those goodies


----------



## Aust99

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beatiful photo of you together- babies are contagious, eh?  )



They absolutely are... I told the two girlfriends I went with that I would like them to both have babies now... I'm not in the position too but they are so they best be getting to it.. I want more cuddles and sweet lil' babies...:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> They absolutely are... I told the two girlfriends I went with that I would like them to both have babies now... I'm not in the position too but they are so they best be getting to it.. I want more cuddles and sweet lil' babies...:happy:



Little Baby-Aust99's will be incredibly cute, though
You are great:wubu:


----------



## Aust99

Oldtimer76 said:


> Little Baby-Aust99's will be incredibly cute, though
> You are great:wubu:


 Awww.. thanks... me thinks they are a long way away though. But it's ok, I can wait, as long as my friends have more immediately... lol:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Awww.. thanks... me thinks they are a long way away though. But it's ok, I can wait, as long as my friends have more immediately... lol:happy:



LOL! Cutie:blush:
:kiss2:


----------



## MamaLisa

With the recent heat waves in Oz.. my baby and i decided to have a water bomb BBQ.. 






all the gang.. lotsa food.. lots of love... supa soakers & water bombs.. oh yes .. it was wet... lol






Oh.. telly's going away.. i dont drink but he wanted me to toast with wine so i did lol


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized Hot.jpg


Summer has come early this year. Here I am sitting outside.


----------



## SocialbFly

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73384
> 
> 
> Summer has come early this year. Here I am sitting outside.



i love that picture...awesome...


----------



## moniquessbbw

schmierfink30 said:


> its me on vacation in a train to st.petersburg (russia), on work with a soccer-coach and with my birthday-gifts from my co-workers...



OMG I love Butter cookies. I am drooling as I look at that pic. But you're cute too. :eat2:


----------



## moniquessbbw

Me, the girls and lots of Vodka. 

View attachment bBFL1003007.jpg


----------



## Shosh

moniquessbbw said:


> Me, the girls and lots of Vodka.



Great pic Monique!


----------



## chubbysexy07

Me at a fancy dress party, I dressed up as Morrissey from The Smiths (dyed my hair black and everything lol) and then I combined the pic with a Smiths pic for comparison lol

I know, I'm lame

But you have to admit that the girl in the pic with me is a little cutie lol x 

View attachment n559050393_5397291_46ee.JPG


----------



## MamaLisa

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73384
> 
> 
> Summer has come early this year. Here I am sitting outside.



Very aussie photo hun.. great to see u smiling!


----------



## moniquessbbw

Shosh said:


> Great pic Monique!



Thanks hun . Here I am on my b-day which was on Halloween. 

View attachment cBFL1031054.jpg


View attachment cBFL1031052.jpg


----------



## Oldtimer76

Monique, you look gorgeous in these pics!:wubu: Happy belated birthday btw


----------



## moniquessbbw

Oldtimer76 said:


> Monique, you look gorgeous in these pics!:wubu: Happy belated birthday btw



Awwwww thanks


----------



## Inhibited

moniquessbbw said:


> Thanks hun . Here I am on my b-day which was on Halloween.



wow you look great, am <3ing the skirt..


----------



## B00TS

At the pub with my best friend steph...

View attachment stephandi.jpg


At a party in the woods!

View attachment in_the_woods.jpg


Entertaining (read torturing) friends at New year '09.

View attachment new_year.jpg


Me as a very poor approximation of Fred Dibnah!

View attachment fred.jpg


On the mixing desk at an impromptu jam for my mate's auntie's 50th.

Bloody Guinness is double-parked as well - shameful!!

View attachment mixing.jpg


Well, I did say they were random!


----------



## Weeze

Group photo from an amazing night of real, honest, togetherness. So great


----------



## MamaLisa

moniquessbbw said:


> Me, the girls and lots of Vodka.



OMG SO FREAKIN HOT! :eat2: :bow:


----------



## Tau

On a floaty gazebo thingy during Blanket and Wine in Kenya :smitten: 

View attachment IMG_0693.JPG


----------



## Tau

krismiss said:


> Group photo from an amazing night of real, honest, togetherness. So great



Love this! Real happiness in every face


----------



## Tau

moniquessbbw said:


> Thanks hun . Here I am on my b-day which was on Halloween.



Looking hot chick!


----------



## Tau

schmierfink30 said:


> its me on vacation in a train to st.petersburg (russia), on work with a soccer-coach and with my birthday-gifts from my co-workers...



COOKIESSSS! Yum! So you gona share? The Russia pic cracks me up - such glee!


----------



## Tau

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73384
> 
> 
> Summer has come early this year. Here I am sitting outside.



Heart this soooo hard. Those afternoons, that heat, its just the best


----------



## Tau

chubbysexy07 said:


> Me at a fancy dress party, I dressed up as Morrissey from The Smiths (dyed my hair black and everything lol) and then I combined the pic with a Smiths pic for comparison lol
> 
> I know, I'm lame
> 
> But you have to admit that the girl in the pic with me is a little cutie lol x


Ass shot!! LOL! Cute picture


----------



## Tau

B00TS said:


> At the pub with my best friend steph...
> 
> View attachment 73581
> 
> 
> At a party in the woods!
> 
> View attachment 73582
> 
> 
> Entertaining (read torturing) friends at New year '09.
> 
> View attachment 73586
> 
> 
> Me as a very poor approximation of Fred Dibnah!
> 
> View attachment 73583
> 
> 
> On the mixing desk at an impromptu jam for my mate's auntie's 50th.
> 
> Bloody Guinness is double-parked as well - shameful!!
> 
> View attachment 73587
> 
> 
> Well, I did say they were random!



The party in the woods sounds intriguing! Your pics look like an absolute blast


----------



## B00TS

A mate of mine's parents have some land in Hampshire. He set up a gazebo with a sound system:

View attachment shit_disco.jpg


He went dressed as a boat!

View attachment hms_mears2.jpg


There was a fantastic campfire, great music and lots of super people - it was a blinding night.


----------



## moniquessbbw

:batting: Blushing :kiss2:



MamaLisa said:


> OMG SO FREAKIN HOT! :eat2: :bow:


----------



## mel

i luv this thread:wubu:


----------



## ladle

Cooking BBQ pre-Pearl Jam sunday.
Cooking for 12 and only one got sick...good ratio I think!

Please Note: One Little White Homeless Dog Waiting for food scraps to fall off the hot plate. 

View attachment 15741_215284453474_611018474_4092145_7912658_n.jpg


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> Cooking BBQ pre-Pearl Jam sunday.
> Cooking for 12 and only one got sick...good ratio I think!
> 
> Please Note: One Little White Homeless Dog Waiting for food scraps to fall off the hot plate.




WHAT A MAN!


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> Cooking BBQ pre-Pearl Jam sunday.
> Cooking for 12 and only one got sick...good ratio I think!
> 
> Please Note: One Little White Homeless Dog Waiting for food scraps to fall off the hot plate.



HOLD ON- are you wearing slippers with missmatching socks? hahaha


----------



## MamaLisa

succubus_dxb said:


> HOLD ON- are you wearing slippers with missmatching socks? hahaha



hahahahah bobbie! stop that lol


----------



## Isa

succubus_dxb said:


> HOLD ON- are you wearing slippers with missmatching socks? hahaha



Now that's a man with style!


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> HOLD ON- are you wearing slippers with missmatching socks? hahaha



lmao nice observation


----------



## LovelyLiz

ladle said:


> Cooking BBQ pre-Pearl Jam sunday.
> Cooking for 12 and only one got sick...good ratio I think!
> 
> Please Note: One Little White Homeless Dog Waiting for food scraps to fall off the hot plate.



What you are saying with your finger, that dog is saying with his expression.


----------



## stele69

northwestbbw said:


> My sister and I at the preseason game, GO Hawks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEPRECHAUN! he's real too  (in Ireland)
> 
> You're not living until you start your day off with some Starbucks :eat2:



Very Cute Cheecks babes :smitten:


----------



## succubus_dxb

Inhibited said:


> lmao nice observation



It's only because I want to have James' babies, but he won't let me...so, like any mature adult, i've resorted to picking on him :wubu:


----------



## stele69

Well i am new here so i want to post pics new and old too. From 2003 to July of this year i was a long hair man, then i cut my hair for work reasons. 

1) e 2) Me in Barcellona 2006
3) Eurochocolate in Perugia October 2009

See you 

View attachment Immagine 030 5.jpg


View attachment sky1.jpg


View attachment Copia di DSCN1494.JPG


----------



## Inhibited

succubus_dxb said:


> It's only because I want to have James' babies, but he won't let me...so, like any mature adult, i've resorted to picking on him :wubu:



Is that because you in no way resemble a sheep...


----------



## littlefairywren

Inhibited said:


> Is that because you in no way resemble a sheep...



LMAO, that just made me spit out my drink!!! Hilarious


----------



## ladle

OK BITCHES! Enough. A single man is allowed to wear mismatched socks and un-ironed clothes because he is single! The scuffs I am wearing are NOT slippers and are very comfortable and practical. And clearing up...yes we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat...FACT!


----------



## Inhibited

lmao wow it is hard to find a retro house wife these days...


----------



## harp

Here's one of me on my recent 21st (give or take 15 years) birthday. 

View attachment 719824846_39Js3-M.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

ladle said:


> OK BITCHES! Enough. A single man is allowed to wear mismatched socks and un-ironed clothes because he is single! The scuffs I am wearing are NOT slippers and are very comfortable and practical. And clearing up...yes we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat...FACT!



Woops, I always thought Kiwis were friendly (never met a bad one yet). I am never eating Lamb again


----------



## goofy girl

ladle said:


> OK BITCHES! Enough. A single man is allowed to wear mismatched socks and un-ironed clothes because he is single! The scuffs I am wearing are NOT slippers and are very comfortable and practical. And clearing up...yes we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat...FACT!



no no no, you're allowed to do those things when you're NOT single...when you're still single you have to look good. Then when you're attached you can look like crap because you already have someone, and don't need to put any effort into yourself anymore. Didn't you know that?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ladle said:


> OK BITCHES! Enough. A single man is allowed to wear mismatched socks and un-ironed clothes because he is single! The scuffs I am wearing are NOT slippers and are very comfortable and practical. And clearing up...yes we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat...FACT!



*ROFLMAO!!!!!*



goofy girl said:


> no no no, you're allowed to do those things when you're NOT single...when you're still single you have to look good. Then when you're attached you can look like crap because you already have someone, and don't need to put any effort into yourself anymore. Didn't you know that?



*So, so WRONG Ginny! Hee-Hee!*


----------



## succubus_dxb

ladle said:


> OK BITCHES! Enough. A single man is allowed to wear mismatched socks and un-ironed clothes because he is single! The scuffs I am wearing are NOT slippers and are very comfortable and practical. And clearing up...yes we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat...FACT!




come on James....let's cut the bullcrap, and just GET.IT.ON. 


:happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

OneWickedAngel said:


> *ROFLMAO!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> *So, so WRONG Ginny! Hee-Hee!*


I know you have me on the mind, babe, but that was Bridget.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I know you have me on the mind, babe, but that was Bridget.



Oh for heaven's sake!:doh::doh::doh: Isn't this the THIRD time I've done that with the two of you! Aarrgh!


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Sadly ladies, James is following quite a trend as seen in the States, at least in New England. Even in the winter I see younger men out wearing those sandals with socks. Methinks he is passing on the trend now to the Kiwis. I'll have to drag out some pics as proof. No joke.....*_



ladle said:


> OK BITCHES! Enough. A single man is allowed to wear mismatched socks and un-ironed clothes because he is single! The scuffs I am wearing are NOT slippers and are very comfortable and practical. And clearing up...yes we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat...FACT!


----------



## StellaMaris

I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place! 
My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"  

View attachment StellaTolly.jpg


----------



## kayrae

belated happy birthday!!!


----------



## ladle

SparkGirl said:


> _*Sadly ladies, James is following quite a trend as seen in the States, at least in New England. Even in the winter I see younger men out wearing those sandals with socks. Methinks he is passing on the trend now to the Kiwis. I'll have to drag out some pics as proof. No joke.....*_



I don't follow trends...I create them..


----------



## LovelyLiz

StellaMaris said:


> I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place!
> My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"



You look lovely -- and what a beautiful place, too! I want to go!!! 

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Linda

StellaMaris said:


> I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place!
> My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"



Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Aust99

Cut out my friends for their privacy.... here's me a little while ago and a friends party. A good time was had by all. :happy:
View attachment 73857


----------



## Aust99

StellaMaris said:


> I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place!
> My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"



Your pic is lovely.... what a beautiful place to visit too.... Happy birthday!:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ladle said:


> *OK BITCHES!*.........we do F%[email protected] Sheep...then we export them..and you eat the meat.[/B]



You have me strangely turned on again......thanks for nothing :doh: 



StellaMaris said:


> I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place!
> My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"



That is soooo lovely- like a fairytale setting. You look very content- thanks for sharing this special place 



Aust99 said:


> Cut out my friends for their privacy.... here's me a little while ago and a friends party. A good time was had by all. :happy:
> View attachment 73857



Were you dancing? You have a such a lovely smile


----------



## AuntHen

Aust99 said:


> Cut out my friends for their privacy.... here's me a little while ago and a friends party. A good time was had by all. :happy:
> View attachment 73857




Aust, you are always so fashionable and beautiful! :happy:


----------



## stele69

Aust99 said:


> Cut out my friends for their privacy.... here's me a little while ago and a friends party. A good time was had by all. :happy:
> View attachment 73857



Very very nice party next time i'll come with you and your friends so i'll teach you some italian idiom 
You're very cute but this is obvious


----------



## Paul

Aust99 said:


> Cut out my friends for their privacy.... here's me a little while ago and a friends party. A good time was had by all. :happy:
> View attachment 73857



Very lovely picture Aust.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Aust99 said:


> Cut out my friends for their privacy.... here's me a little while ago and a friends party. A good time was had by all. :happy:
> View attachment 73857



:wubu:
You always look gorgeous in every picture, hun!


----------



## Aust99

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Were you dancing? You have a such a lovely smile


 Thank you very much.. No I wasn't dancing in the pic, was taking a photo with 3 of my very best friends as we were all in the same place at the same time. :happy:



fat9276 said:


> Aust, you are always so fashionable and beautiful! :happy:


 Thank you very much....:blush:



stele69 said:


> Very very nice party next time i'll come with you and your friends so i'll teach you some italian idiom
> You're very cute but this is obvious


Thanks Stele69



Paul said:


> Very lovely picture Aust.


Thanks Paul


Oldtimer76 said:


> :wubu:
> You always look gorgeous in every picture, hun!


:blush:


----------



## AuntHen

StellaMaris said:


> I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place!
> My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"




I love this pic! The Shire!!! You are a cutie. Love your eyes


----------



## ItsLikeRachel

Trying to avoid the camera


----------



## crystalayers1989

Jay West Coast said:


> Adrian, I LOVE that picture of you and your granddaughter. Classic!
> 
> Here is one of my trying to put together my kayak on Lake Burera (Rwanda, East Africa), and another of me out in La Balandra (Baja, Mexico).






This is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## crystalayers1989




----------



## SparkGirl

_*I just realized, Lenny looks so pissed in this pic because you're messing with his sexy time with his beaver, and had the nerve to take a pic of it!*_



ladle said:


> Cooking BBQ pre-Pearl Jam sunday.
> Cooking for 12 and only one got sick...good ratio I think!
> 
> Please Note: One Little White Homeless Dog Waiting for food scraps to fall off the hot plate.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*Having a little fun at this years's Santacon - New York City:*


*Yanking my chain (sort of)*





*(Rudy dear, was such a naughty, naughty deer this year!)*


----------



## Isa

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Having a little fun at this years's Santacon - New York City:*



That looks like so much fun. I always love your pics!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Isa said:


> That looks like so much fun. I always love your pics!



Thanks Isa! I tries - lol! :happy:


----------



## DeniseW

What is the Santacon? Is it a work thing? You look hot by the way....





OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks Isa! I tries - lol! :happy:


----------



## SocialbFly

This is one of my favorite pics of me...it was a beautiful lookout that i went to in Australia with OzVince....it speaks volumes to me. 

View attachment PicWishingwella.jpg


View attachment minilook.jpg


----------



## Linda

SocialbFly said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of me...it was a beautiful lookout that i went to in Australia with OzVince....it speaks volumes to me.




I love this picture...and your shirt.


----------



## SocialbFly

ha, that poor shirt, it has been worn since 2001, i wore it the first time i visited Australia...i have pics of me wearing it all over the US and Australia and Fiji, lol....it is beginning to look a lil threadbare...


----------



## Linda

SocialbFly said:


> ha, that poor shirt, it has been worn since 2001, i wore it the first time i visited Australia...i have pics of me wearing it all over the US and Australia and Fiji, lol....it is beginning to look a lil threadbare...



You could do an entire thread just on the traveling shirt lol


----------



## SocialbFly

Linda said:


> You could do an entire thread just on the traveling shirt lol



ha, you know i have thought about that, but is it too self serving??


----------



## biodieselman

California Christmas on the Colorado River 
at Cibola National Wildlife Refuge.​
Ris & I spent an early Christmas with my daughter & her boyfriend at his home on the Colorado River. 







We didn't get very far down the river because it was cold! The river was low & we didn't want to have to jump into the freezing water to push the boat off a sandbar.




















Did a little rock crawling up a dried up water fall. Ris stayed in the truck! Bubs was too scared to do any rock crawling.





My daughter at a dried-up water hole where desert animals congregate, including the wild burros. There was still some water left in the smaller holes before the rain started.




My daughter & her boyfriend. Check out the full spectrum of the rainbow.




Gave the truck a little workout, off-roading through the desert.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Here are three recent pix of Old Ho Ho, engaged in some of his favorite activities (at least, ones that can be made public, and not including biking.)




This shot was taken at our Duluth condo, facing Lake Superior and the harbor, and some 400' above the lake. We are doing a bit of painting and redecorating there, now that it is tenant-less. We do not live there, but spend various pleasant interludes in this very romantic place. The furniture is limited, but the amenities for living are in place. 

Here, I am seated at the table, studying some deep, philosophical article from the internet . . . Well, actually, probably ogling one of the Paysite Ladies. It is late evening, and darkness has descended on the face of the Deep. The blue lights in the window are a pair of hearts and the number '21', put there to celebrate our 21st 'spiritual' anniversary. Most of the other lights are reflections from the kitchen.




Here, I am taking my ease in an old rocking chair. This chair never quite found a home in our primary residence, but fits beautifully in the condo. The mug was one given to me 12 years ago for my 60th birthday. It is also the name we have given to the condo.




The next picture was taken at the Minnesota History Center in St. Paul, just a few weeks ago. Mrs Ho Ho and I took three of the grand kids over there. It happened to be the day that they were celebrating Benjamin Franklyn's birthday. Lots of stuff for the kids to do, including making Franklyn-style 'glasses' out of pipe cleaners. Of course, grandpa had to have a pair too. I'm wearing my International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers (IBEW) cap. I'm an official "Friend of the Union", though not an actual member, and I'm damn proud of it.

I wish I could show you the grandkids in their glasses. Way cuter than I am, of course, be we maintain privacy with them.




Finally, a shot of our newly-repainted condo kitchen. Hope y'all can come visit us some day.


----------



## minerva

This is me being a tourist in Provence last month. 

First, do I want to go to Nimes? Or do I want to go _Autres Directions_? The sign makes perfect sense, but for some reason I found it terribly funny. The Ponte d'Avignon is in the background.

And, second, me being a total and complete tourist at the port of Marseille, at sunset. Note the backpack full of stuff I'd purchased that day, the cross-body handbag, the coat that I'd shed and shoved over the handbag, the scarf (not quite visible - it looks like a turtleneck but isn't), still wrapped around my neck, and the camera in my hand.

And, finally, the picture I took two seconds later, looking back toward the city, with Notre Dame de la Guarde above it all in the twilight. 

View attachment Meavignon.JPG


View attachment memarseille.JPG


View attachment marseilleharbor.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man

biodieselman said:


> ...
> 
> Gave the truck a little workout, off-roading through the desert.



So where are the pics of the Dodge climbing that rock strewn ravine...? ;-)

Great pictures all! Here are a couple photos of Kristen, Junior and I taken at Disneyland yesterday.


----------



## littlefairywren

SocialbFly said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of me...it was a beautiful lookout that i went to in Australia with OzVince....it speaks volumes to me.



Where abouts were these taken SocialbFly? I don't recognise the spot, but it looks like a great view. South?


----------



## LovelyLiz

minerva said:


> This is me being a tourist in Provence last month.



Wow, Minerva! Beautiful scenery! You look great too.



fa_man_stan said:


> Here are a couple photos of Kristen, Junior and I taken at Disneyland yesterday.



Looks like you guys had a great time! Nice pics, Stan.


----------



## NancyGirl74

From this summer with my step-nieces and nephew...

View attachment 74284


----------



## OneWickedAngel

DeniseW said:


> What is the Santacon? Is it a work thing? You look hot by the way....



*Thanks Denise! 

Oh no Santacon is definitely NSFW - LOL! It a global Santa Santa Convention that takes place every December. You can find out more about it HERE.*



SocialbFly said:


> This is one of my favorite pics of me...it was a beautiful lookout that i went to in Australia with OzVince....it speaks volumes to me.


*Lovely pics Di! I think that fave shirt has seen a couple of Bashes also - lol.*



biodieselman said:


> California Christmas on the Colorado River
> at Cibola National Wildlife Refuge.​
> Ris & I spent an early Christmas with my daughter & her boyfriend at his home on the Colorado River.
> 
> ...snip...


*Wow! Wow! And more WOW! The rainbow shot is spectacular!*







Ho Ho Tai said:


> Here are three recent pix of Old Ho Ho, engaged in some of his favorite activities (at least, ones that can be made public, and not including biking.)
> ...snip...



*Nice to finally put a face with the profile and such a handsome face at that! The condo looks great, careful! You know some of us crazy Dimmers may actually try to take you up on the offer*.:happy:



minerva said:


> This is me being a tourist in Provence last month.
> 
> First, do I want to go to Nimes? Or do I want to go _Autres Directions_? The sign makes perfect sense, but for some reason I found it terribly funny. The Ponte d'Avignon is in the background.
> 
> ...snip...


*Excellent shots! I did think your scarf was a turleneck for a moment - lol.*



fa_man_stan said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Great pictures all! Here are a couple photos of Kristen, Junior and I taken at Disneyland yesterday.


*Awesome shots Stan! Don't know why, but really love the Teacup picture.*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

NancyGirl74 said:


> From this summer with my step-nieces and nephew...



*Awww Nancy, what a great pic of you. You look so lovely and summery! 
PS: love the smiley faces and the kids*


----------



## stan_der_man

mcbeth said:


> ...
> Looks like you guys had a great time! Nice pics, Stan.





OneWickedAngel said:


> *Awesome shots Stan! Don't know why, but really love the Teacup picture.*



Many thanks Mcbeth and OneWickedAngel (I love the avatar and seasoned beatings btw!) 



NancyGirl74 said:


> From this summer with my step-nieces and nephew...



Very cute picture Nancy, and those happy faces!


----------



## Linda

SocialbFly said:


> ha, you know i have thought about that, but is it too self serving??



Ahh who cares. I would enjoy it.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I'm guilty of cross-posting. This series is not about people doing things, but clouds, sun and sea doing their own cosmic dance. These were taken through the window of our Duluth condo - the same place where I am taking my ease with that "Over the Hill" mug.

The Poetry of Sea and Sky


----------



## Santaclear

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Here are three recent pix of Old Ho Ho, engaged in some of his favorite activities (at least, ones that can be made public, and not including biking.).....



Nice to see some shots of you, Ho Ho!  I don't think I've ever seen any actual pics of you before. (Yes, you're a handsome devil.)



biodieselman said:


> California Christmas on the Colorado River
> at Cibola National Wildlife Refuge.​



Very cool shots, Bio and Ris, looks like a great time!


----------



## ilivebytheriver

german blood irish heart...
...as my fav singer morrissey (maybe) would say...(original: irish blood english heart)!
the "happy bday to you" I mailed already, but here now I have to say: 
your pic is just the best bday-present to yourself! you are a really nice lady! :smitten:
all the best from your 2d(?)-fave city in the world! ;-)
and have a nice xmas!
O.
(and now I'll listen to the song which is your nick here! a great one!) :bow:



StellaMaris said:


> I do peak in from time to time and I quite like this thread. So here is me, yesterday on my b-day. I went up to Northern Ireland to one of my favourite places in the world called "Tollymore Forest Park". Even went for a two hour walk and I hate walking so that shows how much I love this place!
> My friend called that picture "Giant in Hobbit country"


----------



## jenboo

at a Jiggles Event


----------



## jenboo

at Lake Okanagan (I think)....check out that sexy lady in the leopard print swim suit!!!


----------



## maureenc

jenboo said:


> at Lake Okanagan (I think)....check out that sexy lady in the leopard print swim suit!!!



Rawr!!! Hot stuff!


----------



## jenboo

maureenc said:


> Rawr!!! Hot stuff!



don't you know it!


----------



## Jigen

moniquessbbw said:


> Thanks hun . Here I am on my b-day which was on Halloween.



You look great, Monique.


----------



## PhatChk

Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant. 

View attachment 22150_512770597339_88800869_30354100_6930869_n.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.




you look so pretty and relaxed... sounds nice:happy:


----------



## AuntHen

fa_man_stan said:


> So where are the pics of the Dodge climbing that rock strewn ravine...? ;-)
> 
> Great pictures all! Here are a couple photos of Kristen, Junior and I taken at Disneyland yesterday.





Tell MtMaiden not to get mad at me, but you are one FINE man Stan:blush:


----------



## Paul

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.


 Very Pretty picture, Thanks


----------



## SocialbFly

Rainy i just wanted to give you props on such a great thread...thank you.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

me, drunk at my sister's. 

View attachment IMAGE_050.jpg


----------



## Aust99

^^ You are so adorable..... :wubu: I love your avatar pic too... :happy:


----------



## Malarkey

I'm lovin' all of these photo's people! If only I could remember to bring a camera & of course take pictures-I forget these thing's...........


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

jenboo said:


> at Lake Okanagan (I think)....check out that sexy lady in the leopard print swim suit!!!



I hope you didn't run into the Ogopogo monster while you are swimming in the lake? I hear he likes to eat BBWs
.


----------



## stan_der_man

fat9276 said:


> Tell MtMaiden not to get mad at me, but you are one FINE man Stan:blush:



Thank you for the kind words! You are waaaay too kind! Waaaaay too kind! :blush: Especially considering this next photo of me... ehem... which is proof positive that I can do more than Alan Alda imitations... Here is my new Hairy Potter look:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Wow, I posted that pic on my phone and when I got on the comp today to look at it was way too big lol. My bad :/


----------



## prettysteve

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.



Miss Phatchk: You look so relaxed & sexy eating at your Favorite Restaurant on Christmas Day. I sure wish I was there posing as a waiter to serve you hand & foot and treat you like a queen. Merry X-mas and hope you enjoyed your meal.:eat2:


----------



## Linda

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you for the kind words! You are waaaay too kind! Waaaaay too kind! :blush: Especially considering this next photo of me... ehem... which is proof positive that I can do more than Alan Alda imitations... Here is my new Hairy Potter look:



Now THAT is sexy.


----------



## PhatChk

fat9276 said:


> you look so pretty and relaxed... sounds nice:happy:



It was a very nice time.



Paul said:


> Very Pretty picture, Thanks



Thank you



prettysteve said:


> Miss Phatchk: You look so relaxed & sexy eating at your Favorite Restaurant on Christmas Day. I sure wish I was there posing as a waiter to serve you hand & foot and treat you like a queen. Merry X-mas and hope you enjoyed your meal.:eat2:



Merry Christmas to all! ^_^ I did enjoy my meal it was amazing. ^_^


----------



## stan_der_man

Linda said:


> Now THAT is sexy.



You should have seen what my hair looked like when I first woke up that morning...


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Aust99 said:


> ^^ You are so adorable..... :wubu: I love your avatar pic too... :happy:



Thank you :blush:
But I just went to your profile page and you are wayyyyyyy more adorable!
Hands down.


----------



## Santaclear

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you for the kind words! You are waaaay too kind! Waaaaay too kind! :blush: Especially considering this next photo of me... ehem... which is proof positive that I can do more than Alan Alda imitations... Here is my new Hairy Potter look:



Great new look, Stan, staying true to the spirit of the thread - you definitely look alive. :bow: MtMaiden must be proud. I hope your health insurance plan was able to help pay for the specs.


----------



## rainyday

SocialbFly said:


> Rainy i just wanted to give you props on such a great thread...thank you.



Thanks, Social.  Everyone has really made it fun. I love this thread!

While I'm here, these are from this fall during an outdoor workday in another part of the state with my family. Blurred my mom for privacy. She's always brushing my hair out of my face (long hair drives her crazy) so she was grabbing it to be funny.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Looks like it was a nice day out with your Mom, Rainy


----------



## S13Drifter

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.



omg sushi, YES! I love me a spicy tuna roll!


----------



## S13Drifter

well it may not be a photo but its video of me living!


----------



## Paul

rainyday said:


> Thanks, Social.  Everyone has really made it fun. I love this thread!
> 
> While I'm here, these are from this fall during an outdoor workday in another part of the state with my family. Blurred my mom for privacy. She's always brushing my hair out of my face (long hair drives her crazy) so she was grabbing it to be funny.




Wow you are a very beautiful woman Rainy. Please don't stop posting your beautiful pictures


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Sweety, you look great, and I would love to share some of that Sushi too, LOL! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you Homey! Paul 




PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.


----------



## CleverBomb

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you for the kind words! You are waaaay too kind! Waaaaay too kind! :blush: Especially considering this next photo of me... ehem... which is proof positive that I can do more than Alan Alda imitations... Here is my new Hairy Potter look:


_Harry Potter and the Five-O'Clock Shadow.
_
-Rusty


----------



## mel

Not sure if I shared this one with you guys...this is me at "Elk Fest" in the Mountains...it was right before I got myself and the kids in the middle (literally) of two fighting , mad, large, scary adult Elk. 

lol..ohh what a story it was for days  anywaysssss..... 

View attachment 18866_213267419335_813244335_2876695_3824567_s.jpg


----------



## rainyday

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Looks like it was a nice day out with your Mom, Rainy



Thanks, Greenie. It was.



Paul said:


> Wow you are a very beautiful woman Rainy. Please don't stop posting your beautiful pictures



Thanks, Paul.


----------



## CheerfulAdmirer

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.



Was certainly a lucky friend who had a chance to take you to your facorite restaurant -- lucky to be with such a gorgeous woman!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

stan_der_man said:


> .. Here is my new Hairy Potter look:



Stan - Don't you mean "Harry Potted"?


----------



## AuntHen

me at work... wearing the scarf my sister gave me for Christmas.


----------



## the_captain

fat9276 said:


> me at work... wearing the scarf my sister gave me for Christmas.



Very nice! And we have the right weather for scarves, too! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## AuntHen

the_captain said:


> Very nice! And we have the right weather for scarves, too! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr




I know..i don't know what part you are from but this weekend is going to be COLD!! Maybe snow flurries/slush even... oh my gosh!


----------



## the_captain

fat9276 said:


> I know..i don't know what part you are from but this weekend is going to be COLD!! Maybe snow flurries/slush even... oh my gosh!



I'm on the east coast, near Vero Beach, and they're calling for flurries here too! Last time I saw flurries here was January of 2003. It made the headlines!!


----------



## AuntHen

the_captain said:


> I'm on the east coast, near Vero Beach, and they're calling for flurries here too! Last time I saw flurries here was January of 2003. It made the headlines!!



It's exciting, but as you know, once you live here you lose your cold tolerance and dry air tolerance.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

fat9276 said:


> me at work... wearing the scarf my sister gave me for Christmas.



You look lovely! Very pretty scarf.


----------



## PhatChk

CheerfulAdmirer said:


> Was certainly a lucky friend who had a chance to take you to your facorite restaurant -- lucky to be with such a gorgeous woman!




Thank you ..but I took myself ^_^.


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> me at work... wearing the scarf my sister gave me for Christmas.



Lovely! And I like your shade of lipstick.


----------



## Fonzy

Me on a pitstop in the nightclub. 

View attachment DSC00886.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fat9276 said:


> me at work... wearing the scarf my sister gave me for Christmas.



It looks good on you and you have a lovely smile 



Fonzy said:


> Me on a pitstop in the nightclub.



Gee, what were you doing when this picture was taken?


----------



## JonesT

mel said:


> Not sure if I shared this one with you guys...this is me at "Elk Fest" in the Mountains...it was right before I got myself and the kids in the middle (literally) of two fighting , mad, large, scary adult Elk.
> 
> lol..ohh what a story it was for days  anywaysssss.....


You look nice. I bet the story is funny haha


----------



## tonynyc

fat9276 said:


> me at work... wearing the scarf my sister gave me for Christmas.



Nice Picture Fat9276



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It looks good on you and you have a lovely smile
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, what were you doing when this picture was taken?



_
Now don't be a "pisser" Greenie :
_


----------



## tonynyc

fat9276 said:


> Tell MtMaiden not to get mad at me, but you are one FINE man Stan:blush:





stan_der_man said:


> Thank you for the kind words! You are waaaay too kind! Waaaaay too kind! :blush: Especially considering this next photo of me... ehem... which is proof positive that I can do more than Alan Alda imitations... Here is my new Hairy Potter look:



*N*ice pics of you & the family... cool glasses Stan, they look good on you


----------



## JonesT

Caught me smilin 

View attachment m_df06cca3e2043785c48925223989fc52e.jpg


----------



## salva67

PhatChk said:


> Me at a club for my friend birthday.



My compliment to you! you are very beautiful, sweet and sexy too!


----------



## ashmamma84

This weekend at one of our usual breakfast joints...


----------



## AuntHen

ashmamma84 said:


> This weekend at one of our usual breakfast joints...




yep, like I told you! gorgeous! That booth looks cozy!:happy:


----------



## ashmamma84

Thank you, sweetness! The booth was indeed cozy and great food too!


----------



## Surlysomething

ashmamma84 said:


> This weekend at one of our usual breakfast joints...



You, always with the cute.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

I changed my photo to one of me singing at an event. It's not me at my best, but I'm livin'!

I tried to add a pic of my best friend and I but it's just in "my pictures" and I don't know what the url is. SO not a techie! :blush:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> just hanging off the edge of the Grand Canyon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOO Girl! I get that shiver in my lower back just seeing you at the edge of that thing! I want to grab your feet and pull you back! LOL!
> no harm came of anyone with the use of this axe...



You look like a very capable woman making that fire! :bow: Were you cutting kindling with that hatchet? Also, you look like you're having fun!


----------



## stan_der_man

Santaclear said:


> Great new look, Stan, staying true to the spirit of the thread - you definitely look alive. :bow: MtMaiden must be proud. I hope your health insurance plan was able to help pay for the specs.





CleverBomb said:


> _Harry Potter and the Five-O'Clock Shadow.
> _
> -Rusty





tonynyc said:


> *N*ice pics of you & the family... cool glasses Stan, they look good on you



Thank you guys, you are waaaaay too kind, no really. Waaaayyyyy too kind. As for the insurance coverage on the glasses... let's just say I got what I paid for.


----------



## Melli-girl

me singing... that's livin' for me.. 
View attachment small melli sings.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Melli-girl said:


> me singing... that's livin' for me..



Awesome! You look very cool. What kind of music do you sing - and do you have a myspace music page or something? Love it!


----------



## Jigen

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.



I like it!


----------



## Melli-girl

mcbeth said:


> Awesome! You look very cool. What kind of music do you sing - and do you have a myspace music page or something? Love it!




I do mostly acoustic rock.. I have a song out on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmqRRuPBcfQ

Comment if you guys like it! I would love to see the views and comments on this thing shoot up!  That would be so cool!! 

Melli


----------



## Carrie

Melli-girl said:


> I do mostly acoustic rock.. I have a song out on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmqRRuPBcfQ
> 
> Comment if you guys like it! I would love to see the views and comments on this thing shoot up!  That would be so cool!!
> 
> Melli


So y'know how a lot of times people will say "go check out my song on youtube!" and you feel kind of cringey and you're like, "oh, great, this will probably suck and then I'll have to say I liked it or hurt his/her feelings"? 

NOT ONE OF THOSE TIMES. You are _really_ good, missy. More, plz.


----------



## Melli-girl

Carrie said:


> So y'know how a lot of times people will say "go check out my song on youtube!" and you feel kind of cringey and you're like, "oh, great, this will probably suck and then I'll have to say I liked it or hurt his/her feelings"?
> 
> NOT ONE OF THOSE TIMES. You are _really_ good, missy. More, plz.



NIIIIICE!! Thank you soooo much!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Melli-girl said:


> I do mostly acoustic rock.. I have a song out on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmqRRuPBcfQ
> 
> Comment if you guys like it! I would love to see the views and comments on this thing shoot up!  That would be so cool!!
> 
> Melli



I agree with Carrie! You have a really nice, clear, strong voice. :bow:


----------



## Saoirse

Carrie said:


> So y'know how a lot of times people will say "go check out my song on youtube!" and you feel kind of cringey and you're like, "oh, great, this will probably suck and then I'll have to say I liked it or hurt his/her feelings"?
> 
> NOT ONE OF THOSE TIMES. You are _really_ good, missy. More, plz.



THIS. Melli- you have a great voice! Love the song as well!


----------



## rainyday

Echoing what they said, Melli. Well done on the lyrics too!


----------



## stan_der_man

Melli-girl said:


> I do mostly acoustic rock.. I have a song out on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmqRRuPBcfQ
> ...
> Melli



Fabulous video Melli-girl, I absolutely agree with the others, beautiful singing and guitar!



Here is me living mi vida loca... playing around with Photo Booth on an iMac.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melli-girl said:


> I do mostly acoustic rock.. I have a song out on youtube:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmqRRuPBcfQ
> 
> Comment if you guys like it! I would love to see the views and comments on this thing shoot up!  That would be so cool!!
> 
> Melli



Awesome Melli! I just posted it to my Facebook. More please!



stan_der_man said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Here is me living mi vida loca... playing around with Photo Booth on an iMac.



ooooh! SEXYYYY! Hee-hee!:happy:


----------



## calauria

PhatChk said:


> Me on Christmas day having dinner at my fav restaurant.



You look so adorable.:wubu:


----------



## Melli-girl

You guys are awesome!! Thank you for passing my "baby" around. Any kind of draw I can get to that thing will help!!!!!  

I'm working on more at the moment.. when I have more-- will definately share!!


----------



## Melli-girl

Here is me living mi vida loca... playing around with Photo Booth on an iMac.



[/QUOTE]

LOOOOOOOOOOVE this pic!!! Very cool. I need a pic like that!!  so cute.... er i mean MANLY-- hehehe


----------



## stan_der_man

OneWickedAngel said:


> ...
> ooooh! SEXYYYY! Hee-hee!:happy:





Melli-girl said:


> Here is me living mi vida loca... playing around with Photo Booth on an iMac.
> http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu184/jakslak/me/lambrettahatBb.jpg
> 
> LOOOOOOOOOOVE this pic!!! Very cool. I need a pic like that!!  so cute.... er i mean MANLY-- hehehe



You ladies are waaaaay too kind... waaaayyyy too kind! Thank you!  Milli, I'll gladly make a photo for you like this, you can even borrow my hat... I promise to wash it first though...  BTW, I also posted a link to your song on my Facebook page.


----------



## Melli-girl

stan_der_man said:


> You ladies are waaaaay too kind... waaaayyyy too kind! Thank you!  Milli, I'll gladly make a photo for you like this, you can even borrow my hat... I promise to wash it first though...  BTW, I also posted a link to your song on my Facebook page.



THAAAAAANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Not a terribly exciting series of pictures, perhaps, but pictures of an event loaded with personal and family history. Two guys on bikes, preparing for a ride, drifting down a bike path together, finally posing for a picture.

The old guy in the Bulldog shirt is me, of course, old Ho Ho, 72 y.o. and increasing my biking distance every year. The other guy is my elder son, in his early 40s last fall when these pictures were taken. He lives in the southwestern US, but came to MN for a family visit.

Some 25 years ago, just out of high school, he worked in Holland for a summer, bought a ten-speed Motobecane, and took off across Europe. From Holland, he worked his way across Germany, Denmark, the Scandinavian countries, took the ferry to Finland, and rode to Northern Finland to see a girl that he had known as an exchange student.

And then he rode all the way back.

Since then, he went to college, then law school, and has been a defense attorney in a border town. Lots of action. He could go after the big bux, but he chose to defend those who otherwise get kicked around at the bottom of society.

I'm so proud of him, I could burst.

His old bike sat disused for most of the years since his big ride. I retrieved it from my ex and had it rebuilt from the ground up. That is his mount in the picture.

I have several newer bikes, but am riding a Sekai 1000 ten speed that I have had since my son was a toddler - nearly 40 years. It too is as good as new.

So - just two guys having a nice ride together, but the kind of experience (and the kind of son) that every father dreams of.

By the way, he is also the father of my latest grandchild.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Not a terribly exciting series of pictures, perhaps, but pictures of an event loaded with personal and family history. Two guys on bikes, preparing for a ride, drifting down a bike path together, finally posing for a picture.
> 
> The old guy in the Bulldog shirt is me, of course, old Ho Ho, 72 y.o. and increasing my biking distance every year. The other guy is my elder son, in his early 40s last fall when these pictures were taken. He lives in the southwestern US, but came to MN for a family visit.
> 
> Some 25 years ago, just out of high school, he worked in Holland for a summer, bought a ten-speed Motobecane, and took off across Europe. From Holland, he worked his way across Germany, Denmark, the Scandinavian countries, took the ferry to Finland, and rode to Northern Finland to see a girl that he had known as an exchange student.
> 
> And then he rode all the way back.
> 
> Since then, he went to college, then law school, and has been a defense attorney in a border town. Lots of action. He could go after the big bux, but he chose to defend those who otherwise get kicked around at the bottom of society.
> 
> I'm so proud of him, I could burst.
> 
> His old bike sat disused for most of the years since his big ride. I retrieved it from my ex and had it rebuilt from the ground up. That is his mount in the picture.
> 
> I have several newer bikes, but am riding a Sekai 1000 ten speed that I have had since my son was a toddler - nearly 40 years. It too is as good as new.
> 
> So - just two guys having a nice ride together, but the kind of experience (and the kind of son) that every father dreams of.
> 
> By the way, he is also the father of my latest grandchild.



I enjoyed reading this family background. What an interesting life your son has led so far. Revamping the bikes and taking a ride together....how sweet  :bow:


----------



## BigIzzy

ya, me as santa, and don't stick a suction cup to your head for an hour 

View attachment 159.JPG


View attachment 073.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren

BigIzzy said:


> ya, me as santa, and don't stick a suction cup to your head for an hour



LOL, and why would you stick a suction cup to your head for any length of time? Just askin'.....


----------



## BigIzzy

well, all I can say is, it stuck, so I left it, and...I was a junior in high school and feeling goofy that day.

ps: double don't on that cause it was there for over a month!


----------



## littlefairywren

BigIzzy said:


> well, all I can say is, it stuck, so I left it, and...I was a junior in high school and feeling goofy that day.
> 
> ps: double don't on that cause it was there for over a month!



Yeah, it's official....you are nuts!


----------



## mel

Melli-girl said:


> me singing... that's livin' for me..
> View attachment 75371



You GO Girl !!!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Going away party for my foreign friends....


----------



## Gingembre

From a few weeks ago when it snow snow snowed...


----------



## Famouslastwords

StaySafeTonight said:


> Going away party for my foreign friends....



Wow you're hot, even if you are trying to be silly. Maybe that just adds EXTRA hotness.


----------



## Famouslastwords

Gingembre said:


> From a few weeks ago when it snow snow snowed...



Damn I wish I was you. You're so impossibly cute, and gorgeous, and wonderfully fun.


----------



## rabbitislove

Doing yoga on Mt Santias in Boulder, CO  

View attachment jenyogaresized.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Gingembre said:


> From a few weeks ago when it snow snow snowed...



Fun!!! I'm jealous. I haven't been in the snow for ages.



rabbitislove said:


> Doing yoga on Mt Santias in Boulder, CO



What a beautiful view! I love all your shots of doing yoga on cliffsides. You're brave...and flexible.


----------



## StaySafeTonight

Famouslastwords said:


> Wow you're hot, even if you are trying to be silly. Maybe that just adds EXTRA hotness.



Thank you!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

harp shred-age  

View attachment harp.jpg


----------



## kayrae

um.... youtube video of you playing, plz


----------



## rg770Ibanez

lol, it's my bro playing. I suck at the harp. Maybe one day I'll buy one and learn...


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> From a few weeks ago when it snow snow snowed...


Awesomeness!! Look at the size of that base! I would have love to see a pic of the final product.



rabbitislove said:


> Doing yoga on Mt Santias in Boulder, CO


Ooooh! Aren't we a pretty limber one (and a limber pretty one)! Oh Djudex! 



rg770Ibanez said:


> harp shred-age


Harp shred-age -- lol! Nice touch with the black/white!


----------



## rabbitislove

OneWickedAngel said:


> Ooooh! Aren't we a pretty limber one (and a limber pretty one)! Oh Djudex!



Hahaha. I wish. 

I think he does to, but I dont want to make assumptions. You know what happens when you assume...


----------



## BoomSnap

Another day at the office.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Underwater welding?
That is intense dude.


----------



## kayrae

no wonder he's the world's happiest emo


----------



## SparkGirl

_*Me, NYE with Rosebud and her puppy, Gertie....*_ 

View attachment DSC00880a.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I love this pic!!!! :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## OneWickedAngel

BoomSnap said:


> Another day at the office.



*Talk about "It's a living". What do you do? *



SparkGirl said:


> _*Me, NYE with Rosebud and her puppy, Gertie....*_



*I'm going to ditto BBM here; nice pic!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*WHO DAT PUT MONEY IN THE RAIVENNE'S POCKET?!! 

THE SAINTS PUT MONEY IN THE RAIVENNE'S POCKET!! *






Collecting one's winnings 'tis always a good thing -- Thank You New Orleans!​


----------



## rotcguy10934




----------



## OneWickedAngel

rotcguy10934 said:


> ...



*Welcome to Dims Rotcguy! 

When you get a moment, introduce yourself here!*


----------



## Webmaster

Testing head-mounted underwater dive lights in Cozumel last week. 

View attachment conrad_liquid_image_small.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Webmaster said:


> Testing head-mounted underwater dive lights in Cozumel last week.



Now that Sir Conrad,is LIVING! Awesome picture!


----------



## nettie

Body Image & Self-Esteem Workshop for girls, where I did a presentation on dealing with mean girls and cliques.


----------



## LovelyLiz

nettie said:


> Body Image & Self-Esteem Workshop for girls, where I did a presentation on dealing with mean girls and cliques.



:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:

That is all.


----------



## tonynyc

Webmaster said:


> Testing head-mounted underwater dive lights in Cozumel last week.



*A*wesome picture... how deep were you? 



nettie said:


> Body Image & Self-Esteem Workshop for girls, where I did a presentation on dealing with mean girls and cliques.



*N*ettie: nice tee shirt 



rotcguy10934 said:


>



*R*otcGuy: Welcome to the boards - also wearing a cool tee shirt


----------



## Carrie

nettie said:


> Body Image & Self-Esteem Workshop for girls, where I did a presentation on dealing with mean girls and cliques.


Wow! Very cool, Nettie. Is that what you do for work, or is it a volunteer gig? Either way, that's good stuff, kudos.


----------



## BigCutieSasha

Found this and thought it would be perfect for this thread, even though you can't see me properly. It was me, my friend Lindsey and her bf Kendal on the sky coaster. I'm in the middle. Hell of a rush once you realize you aren't falling to your death.


----------



## Paul

MsSasha said:


> Found this and thought it would be perfect for this thread, even though you can't see me properly. It was me, my friend Lindsey and her bf Kendal on the sky coaster. I'm in the middle. Hell of a rush once you realize you aren't falling to your death.



Awesome picture Sasha. Doesn't the sky coaster have a weight limit?


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MsSasha said:


> Found this and thought it would be perfect for this thread, even though you can't see me properly. It was me, my friend Lindsey and her bf Kendal on the sky coaster. I'm in the middle. Hell of a rush once you realize you aren't falling to your death.



I agree with Paul, absolutely awesome picture!! With my insane fear of open heights I don't think I would ever be able to do this. Kudos to you! :bow:


----------



## nettie

Carrie said:


> Is that what you do for work, or is it a volunteer gig?



Well, today's workshop was a volunteer gig but body image and self-esteem are issues I tackle almost every day in my job. I cannot believe my good fortune, but I am the mental health professional in a school serving students who struggle with more traditional educational settings and need something more flexible, creative, and supportive. Most of my students deal with issues like anxiety, mood disorders, Asperger's, attachment, PTSD, addiction, and self-injury which, as you might imagine, can make learning difficult. And every one of them struggles with their self-concept. It's my job to help them get back in touch with their health and hope, to help them feel more emotionally balanced, and to be their soft place to land when things get tough. 

Probably more answer than you were looking for, huh? Sorry. I'm just so absolutely in love with my students and my job that I tend to carry on about them.


----------



## nettie

MsSasha said:


> Found this and thought it would be perfect for this thread, even though you can't see me properly. It was me, my friend Lindsey and her bf Kendal on the sky coaster. I'm in the middle. Hell of a rush once you realize you aren't falling to your death.



You are my hero! I've always wanted to do something like this. :bow:


----------



## Carrie

nettie said:


> Well, today's workshop was a volunteer gig but body image and self-esteem are issues I tackle almost every day in my job. I cannot believe my good fortune, but I am the mental health professional in a school serving students who struggle with more traditional educational settings and need something more flexible, creative, and supportive. Most of my students deal with issues like anxiety, mood disorders, Asperger's, attachment, PTSD, addiction, and self-injury which, as you might imagine, can make learning difficult. And every one of them struggles with their self-concept. It's my job to help them get back in touch with their health and hope, to help them feel more emotionally balanced, and to be their soft place to land when things get tough.
> 
> Probably more answer than you were looking for, huh? Sorry. I'm just so absolutely in love with my students and my job that I tend to carry on about them.


Nope, not at all, it's exactly what I was wondering! It's always a treat talking with people who love their jobs, and your kind of work in particular is always interesting to me. Very neat.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

MsSasha said:


> Found this and thought it would be perfect for this thread, even though you can't see me properly. It was me, my friend Lindsey and her bf Kendal on the sky coaster. I'm in the middle. Hell of a rush once you realize you aren't falling to your death.
> 
> This seems like it would be extremely intense
> It's pics like these that remind me that I need to start living it up!


----------



## Aust99

rg770Ibanez said:


> This seems like it would be extremely intense
> It's pics like these that remind me that I need to start living it up!



Me too.... need to get out there and do more adventurous stuff. Great pics Sasha!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

I just call it some off the most fun you can have on a boat - legally!


----------



## biodieselman

biodieselman said:


> California Christmas on the Colorado River
> at Cibola National Wildlife Refuge.​
> Ris & I spent an early Christmas with my daughter & her boyfriend at his home on the Colorado River.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't get very far down the river because it was cold! The river was low & we didn't want to have to jump into the freezing water to push the boat off a sandbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little rock crawling up a dried up water fall. Ris stayed in the truck! Bubs was too scared to do any rock crawling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter at a dried-up water hole where desert animals congregate, including the wild burros. There was still some water left in the smaller holes before the rain started.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter & her boyfriend. Check out the full spectrum of the rainbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the truck a little workout, off-roading through the desert.



I had posted photos of my daughter's boyfriend taking me up a dry stream bed they call the "Waterfall". A camera fails to capture the true steepness and roughness of the "Waterfall".

Well, this weekend they were out to the river again & one "Waterfall" challenger wasn't so lucky. Here's a video of a roll-over. My daughter is doing the videography & narration. Towards the end of the video, her boyfriend is at the top of the ridge, manning the winch to control the righting of the jeep.

No one was injured. The jeep has a full cage & they were wearing seatbelts. These guys have special super-soft compound tires for rockcrawling, and both ends are locked up with ARB air lockers, otherwise they'd never make it up stuff like this ... Well, _this_ guy didn't make it up.


Now I'll *never* get Ris to climb the Waterfall. All in a day's fun.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

biodieselman said:


> I had posted photos of my daughter's boyfriend taking me up a dry stream bed they call the "Waterfall". A camera fails to capture the true steepness and roughness of the "Waterfall".
> 
> Well, this weekend they were out to the river again & one "Waterfall" challenger wasn't so lucky. Here's a video of a roll-over. My daughter is doing the videography & narration. Towards the end of the video, her boyfriend is at the top of the ridge, manning the winch to control the righting of the jeep.
> 
> No one was injured. The jeep has a full cage & they were wearing seatbelts. These guys have special super-soft compound tires for rockcrawling, and both ends are locked up with ARB air lockers, otherwise they'd never make it up stuff like this ... Well, _this_ guy didn't make it up.
> 
> 
> Now I'll *never* get Ris to climb the Waterfall. All in a day's fun.



re: "Now I'll *never* get Ris to climb the Waterfall." I'd say that shows real Ris-dom on her part.

If I ever tried anything like that, I know where the 'Waterfall' would be - it would be filling my boots - both of them!

Y'know? That squishy-tired jeep is just what we need up here in Minnesota to get through the pot holes. The state doesn't actually fill them, they just wait until a half-dozen or so cars get stuck in the bottom, and then flatten them out with a steam roller.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> I just call it some off the most fun you can have on a boat - legally!



Where oh where just exactly IS this boat? And what were you doing on it? 



@Ris and Bio- fantastic photos- loved seeing them


----------



## Webmaster

This was on the east side of Cozumel. It really appears to be a naked beach, though I didn't put it to the test. 

View attachment chb_naked_beach.jpg


----------



## CPProp

New Years Eve 2009 on the Embankment, London 3hrs before mid night - to say it was cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey would be an understatement


----------



## verucassault

the first picture is me at my first oktoberfest, i love to dress up, so i invested in traditional bavarian clothing. i got alot of strange looks but people loved it, they pulled me up on stage to lead the crowd in country roads LOL

the second is one of my favorite memories, i went snorkeling in the great barrier reef, i dont know how to swim, and never really went into the ocean. i was so friggin scared but the ocean and the beauty made me cry..plus i made a little friend  

View attachment oktoberfest-vi.jpg


View attachment snorkeling-vi.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Wow, verucassault - those pics are amazing!


----------



## verucassault

Gingembre said:


> Wow, verucassault - those pics are amazing!



thanks i have alot more, but those two are my fav.


----------



## nettie

verucassault said:


> the first picture is me at my first oktoberfest, i love to dress up, so i invested in traditional bavarian clothing. i got alot of strange looks but people loved it, they pulled me up on stage to lead the crowd in country roads LOL
> 
> the second is one of my favorite memories, i went snorkeling in the great barrier reef, i dont know how to swim, and never really went into the ocean. i was so friggin scared but the ocean and the beauty made me cry..plus i made a little friend



Oh my gosh, I LOVE these photos! And how awesome that you didn't give in to feeling scared! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

verucassault said:


> the first picture is me at my first oktoberfest, i love to dress up, so i invested in traditional bavarian clothing. i got alot of strange looks but people loved it, they pulled me up on stage to lead the crowd in country roads LOL
> 
> the second is one of my favorite memories, i went snorkeling in the great barrier reef, i dont know how to swim, and never really went into the ocean. i was so friggin scared but the ocean and the beauty made me cry..plus i made a little friend




Wow, it definitely looks like you are enjoying life. Welcome to the boards. Hope to see more posts of yours


----------



## BeautifulBigD

I believe all three of these were taken at some random bar. But they're all of me having a great time with my ladies! 

View attachment chas&me.jpg


View attachment kisses.jpg


View attachment me&jen.jpg


----------



## ladle

At the cricket! 

View attachment 24026_362948323474_611018474_4817139_774778_n.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords

MsSasha said:


> Found this and thought it would be perfect for this thread, even though you can't see me properly. It was me, my friend Lindsey and her bf Kendal on the sky coaster. I'm in the middle. Hell of a rush once you realize you aren't falling to your death.


Repped for bravery!


----------



## *Ravenous*

Me and My Awesome Son!!!! hes 3!:wubu: 

View attachment IMG00198.JPG


----------



## tonynyc

ladle said:


> At the cricket!



Shades of the WWWF legendary tag team of the 1970's (Killer Kowlaski & Big John Studd)... you two look to tall and formidable to be mere "luchadors"  



*Ravenous* said:


> Me and My Awesome Son!!!! hes 3!:wubu:



Adorable picture :happy:



biodieselman said:


> I had posted photos of my daughter's boyfriend taking me up a dry stream bed they call the "Waterfall". A camera fails to capture the true steepness and roughness of the "Waterfall".
> 
> Well, this weekend they were out to the river again & one "Waterfall" challenger wasn't so lucky. Here's a video of a roll-over. My daughter is doing the videography & narration. Towards the end of the video, her boyfriend is at the top of the ridge, manning the winch to control the righting of the jeep.
> 
> No one was injured. The jeep has a full cage & they were wearing seatbelts. These guys have special super-soft compound tires for rockcrawling, and both ends are locked up with ARB air lockers, otherwise they'd never make it up stuff like this ... Well, _this_ guy didn't make it up.
> 
> 
> Now I'll *never* get Ris to climb the Waterfall. All in a day's fun.



Great pics Bio of you and Ris and the family



Webmaster said:


> This was on the east side of Cozumel. It really appears to be a naked beach, though I didn't put it to the test.





CPProp said:


> New Years Eve 2009 on the Embankment, London 3hrs before mid night - to say it was cold enough to freeze the balls of a brass monkey would be an understatement



Well worth it- nice pictue 



verucassault said:


> the first picture is me at my first oktoberfest, i love to dress up, so i invested in traditional bavarian clothing. i got alot of strange looks but people loved it, they pulled me up on stage to lead the crowd in country roads LOL
> 
> the second is one of my favorite memories, i went snorkeling in the great barrier reef, i dont know how to swim, and never really went into the ocean. i was so friggin scared but the ocean and the beauty made me cry..plus i made a little friend



You rule Oktoberfest



BeautifulBigD said:


> I believe all three of these were taken at some random bar. But they're all of me having a great time with my ladies!



Looks like you ladies had a good deal of fun- 



BoomSnap said:


> Another day at the office.




Only for mere mortals ....




SparkGirl said:


> _*Me, NYE with Rosebud and her puppy, Gertie....*_



Nice picture of you adorable ladies and the cute pooch


----------



## biodieselman

Webmaster said:


> This was on the east side of Cozumel. It really appears to be a naked beach, though I didn't put it to the test.



Mmmmmm .... Sorry, boss. Curiosity's got the best of me.






Can't help but notice that great big smile smeared all the way across your face, hidin' your eyes behind them Foster Grants. 

Mmmmmm .... Are you hiding something behind that sign? Maybe a big piece of driftwood?





Cos you look like ya just saw a nekkid SSBBW splashing in the waves, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

OneWickedAngel said:


> I just call it some off the most fun you can have on a boat - legally!



Bioluminescence? Is it a sort of body paint? Really cool! BTW, the 1st photo of you really shows off your face nicely  and...is that a corset or a bustier? It looks fun!:blush:


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

*Ravenous* said:


> Me and My Awesome Son!!!! hes 3!:wubu:



Oh! Sweet! Sweet! Sweet!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

View attachment Mick & Viv resized.jpg
This seems so, ...um...tame after those great photos, but this is a picture of last fall when I went to see my BEST Friend :wubu: in Massachusetts. I'm on the left.


----------



## Micara

In NYC today. The closest I'm going to get to "Sex and the City"!!


----------



## tonynyc

Micara said:


> In NYC today. The closest I'm going to get to "Sex and the City"!!



*N*ice picture and perfect timing ... if you had arrived a week earlier - you could have enjoyed our last blast of snow....


----------



## Micara

tonynyc said:


> *N*ice picture and perfect timing ... if you had arrived a week earlier - you could have enjoyed our last blast of snow....



Ha ha, thanks, but being from the Midwest, I've had more than enough snow this year!


----------



## Weirdo890

Micara said:


> In NYC today. The closest I'm going to get to "Sex and the City"!!



You are so cute.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves

I think you look beautiful here...and that dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Webmaster

Playing Monster Mini Golf with a friend of mine last night. Shot a 60 flat. Take that, Tiger Woods! 

View attachment chb_monstergolf_mar2010.jpg


----------



## kayrae

That's just... uh... I'm scared.


----------



## Surlysomething

Me and the girls out on the town....

Good times.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Webmaster said:


> Playing Monster Mini Golf with a friend of mine last night. Shot a 60 flat. Take that, Tiger Woods!


LOL. Great shot, chief.


----------



## moniquessbbw

Me and Rachel. Then I was dancing with one of the strippers at the party. 

View attachment bBFL0313028.jpg


View attachment DkBFL0313018.jpg


----------



## toni

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and Rachel. Then I was dancing with one of the strippers at the party.



HEYYYYYYYYYY!!!! looking good ladies


----------



## kayrae

whaaat? when was this picture taken? you both look great, ladies


----------



## LovelyLiz

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and Rachel. Then I was dancing with one of the strippers at the party.



Um, yeah, you guys are hot! But why was I not invited?!?! WAHHHHHH! 

Glad you had fun, hotties.


----------



## Jes

Webmaster said:


> Playing Monster Mini Golf with a friend of mine last night. Shot a 60 flat. Take that, Tiger Woods!



Looks like someone released the Kraken.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

*After the Pillow Fight 2010 - NYC*





*Tarred no; feathered yes* ​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> *After the Pillow Fight 2010 - NYC*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tarred no; feathered yes* ​



I always admire the way you make life look like an ongoing party. You're always smiling, kind and having fun....you inspire me :happy: :bow:


----------



## CPProp

Finely got the bird...not quite the one I has in mind LOL.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I always admire the way you make life look like an ongoing party. You're always smiling, kind and having fun....you inspire me :happy: :bow:



Aww, thanks GEF! :blush: I think having fun, like happiness, is a state of mind. I have fun because I go out there and choose to. It's also one of the many beauties of being in a metropolis like NYC. Now the weather is warming up, if you know where to look, there is always something low cost or even free (like the pillow fight) to get into.


----------



## AuntHen

CPProp said:


> Finely got the bird...not quite the one I has in mind LOL.




oh i love barn owls... my Dad used to catch them when they would fall down our chimney and one time we raised the babies. They are so beautiful!! You can hear their wings in the dark when they fly at night


----------



## CPProp

fat9276 said:


> oh i love barn owls... my Dad used to catch them when they would fall down our chimney and one time we raised the babies. They are so beautiful!! You can hear their wings in the dark when they fly at night



I could not believe how light it was, the gauntlet was probably twice the weight of the owl.


----------



## moniquessbbw

kayrae said:


> whaaat? when was this picture taken? you both look great, ladies



The pic was taken on March 13th. The party was at the Butterfly lounge. I want to plan a night for the Dims crew at the club. I need a date that would work for everyone so we can reserve a table for our group. I will post it on the events board soon to get feed back.


----------



## moniquessbbw

mcbeth said:


> Um, yeah, you guys are hot! But why was I not invited?!?! WAHHHHHH!
> 
> Glad you had fun, hotties.



You have to come with us next time


----------



## HereticFA

Cheers from Carlos 'n Charlie's in Cozumel
(From my recent cruise with _Big As Texas_.) 

View attachment Cheers_from_Carlos_and_Charlies_in_Cozumel.jpg


----------



## Proner

Typical forest we have here, sand and pine trees 

View attachment Forest.jpg


----------



## Nutty

Me messing with my puggle. 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-24 at 19.04 #3.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren

Nutty said:


> Me messing with my puggle.



You are both adorable....what is your puggle's name, Nutty? I love puppies


----------



## Nutty

His name is Louis, hes 2 years old, and hes a chubby goofball.


----------



## Cece Larue

Fun times at the zoo!






Here I am being a total copycat and showing a picture of me with my dog.


----------



## Nutty

Cece Larue said:


> Fun times at the zoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am being a total copycat and showing a picture of me with my dog.



nice puppy!


----------



## Cece Larue

Nutty said:


> nice puppy!



Agreed! Pinky is the best haha


----------



## Nutty

Louis is very dopey, he occasionally trips and howls constantly. Unfortunatley hes epileptic too  .


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Cece, I think we have matching puppies! This is me and Opie when he was baby. Now he looks exactly like your Pinky


----------



## Cece Larue

Nutty said:


> Louis is very dopey, he occasionally trips and howls constantly. Unfortunatley hes epileptic too  .


Bless his little heart 



ButlerGirl09 said:


> Cece, I think we have matching puppies! This is me and Opie when he was baby. Now he looks exactly like your Pinky



Awww he's a total doll!


----------



## Nutty

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Cece, I think we have matching puppies! This is me and Opie when he was baby. Now he looks exactly like your Pinky



What a nice little dog!


----------



## littlefairywren

Cece Larue said:


> Here I am being a total copycat and showing a picture of me with my dog.





ButlerGirl09 said:


> Cece, I think we have matching puppies! This is me and Opie when he was baby. Now he looks exactly like your Pinky



Awww, more puppies :happy: Cece and ButlerGirl...you both have very beautiful eyes!



Nutty said:


> Louis is very dopey, he occasionally trips and howls constantly. Unfortunatley hes epileptic too  .



Oh, poor little Louis. I am sure you love him, no matter what


----------



## Nutty

Thank you, hopefully Louis will be better.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Cece Larue said:


> Awww he's a total doll!



Thanks! He's cute and he knows it! ha




Nutty said:


> What a nice little dog!



Don't let him fool you though, he's ornery!



littlefairywren said:


> Awww, more puppies :happy: Cece and ButlerGirl...you both have very beautiful eyes!



Thank you very much!


----------



## Cece Larue

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, more puppies :happy: Cece and ButlerGirl...you both have very beautiful eyes!



Thanks!!:kiss2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Baby brother and I getting drunk on Easter Day. God bless bubble-gum vodka.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Cece, I think we have matching puppies! This is me and Opie when he was baby. Now he looks exactly like your Pinky





Cece Larue said:


> Fun times at the zoo!
> 
> 
> Here I am being a total copycat and showing a picture of me with my dog.



You are both gorgeous ladies with sweet puppies- thanks for sharing the pics 



CastingPearls said:


> Baby brother and I getting drunk on Easter Day. God bless bubble-gum vodka.



Nice family pic


----------



## ButlerGirl09

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are both gorgeous ladies with sweet puppies- thanks for sharing the pics



Thanks, GEF! I appreciate your compliment :happy:


----------



## LivingCanvas

Here are some photos of my living my life... (I'm sorry if they're huge)





She is my strength and my role model. (Mom and myself rockin' it at my brother's wedding.)





Little Miss Muffet and Raggedy Ann getting ready for a night out on the town! My mom is amazing.





All the pretty ladies, pre-gaming for Reverend Horton Heat.





There isn't much to say about these amazing friends of mine. Durty had some beautiful dreads, until he cut them off. =(





All work and no play? ...we are all giggle and no work! =D





The beautiful spirit, also known as Heather Dawn, loves to gather people in her home.





Ready to party...ready to dance! Bassnectar or bust!





She was my partner-in-crime for Bassnectar. Amber and I took a little dancing break. =D





Lastly, here's one of my 2 little nuggets. Her name is Harmony but she's a whopping 2.9 lbs of total chaos. 

Once again... I'm sorry that these photos are so huge.


----------



## Lamia

LivingCanvas said:


> Lastly, here's one of my 2 little nuggets. Her name is Harmony but she's a whopping 2.9 lbs of total chaos.
> 
> Once again... I'm sorry that these photos are so huge.



you're so adorable!! love the tats  this is my favorite pic sweet lil goggie!


----------



## Nutty

Had quite the fun eh Canvas!


----------



## PhatChk

My godchildren and I at the movies last weekend. 

View attachment 24250_385411940605_648860605_3778034_1270722_n.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen

me and my new hair and mumma after seeing The Rocky Horror Picture Show at the theatre XD amazing! 

View attachment 78742


----------



## Linda

Trying to get some work done ... 

View attachment wut.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Buncha beautiful people on DIMS


----------



## Nutty

CastingPearls said:


> Buncha beautiful people on DIMS



Agreed!


----------



## isamarie69

The last few pics i took i really liked, But one was blurry  and this one i chopped off my head lol oh well its my living, car prepping before the club.


----------



## Kittycat29

Me on holiday last week


----------



## littlefairywren

Linda said:


> Trying to get some work done ...



Linda, look at how damn cute you are!!!



isamarie69 said:


> The last few pics i took i really liked, But one was blurry  and this one i chopped off my head lol oh well its my living, car prepping before the club.



I love the tat!



Kittycat29 said:


> Me on holiday last week



You have such a lovely smile, Kittycat


----------



## Linda

littlefairywren said:


> Linda, look at how damn cute you are!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> :blush::happy: Thanks :happy::blush:


----------



## Laura2008

Me and my mom getting into a limo taxi at Paradise Island, Bahamas in March.




Me at Universal City Walk, Orlando in March.




Me and my boyfriend Mike at a friend's birthday party last weekend. The pic is a little blurry cause it was taken with a camera phone.


----------



## isamarie69

I love the tat!

Thanks lol got that when i was 15, not the best place for a tat though so i never finished or covered it.


----------



## Paul

Kittycat29 said:


> Me on holiday last week



WOW! Cute! post more pics,


----------



## Nutty

Kittycat29 said:


> Me on holiday last week



You look very nice!


----------



## grassone

SparkGirl said:


> _*Me, NYE with Rosebud and her puppy, Gertie....*_



you are beautifull


----------



## grassone

PhatChk said:


> My godchildren and I at the movies last weekend.



non capisco come tu riesca a camminare in quelle condizioni... cmq molto sexy


----------



## Proner

This afternoon at the park with my brother, he took the pics, lol this time I didn't do all by myself  

View attachment DSCN4290.JPG


View attachment DSCN4291.JPG


View attachment DSCN4295.JPG


----------



## WannabePrincess

couple of me =] 

View attachment 4922_98597001885_517676885_2479061_6138317_n.jpg


View attachment 24495_386855824930_514784930_3678577_2548520_n.jpg


View attachment n517676885_1955377_6918491.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

WannabePrincess said:


> couple of me =]


I loe to see pics of someone clearly having fun!! Great shots!


----------



## msbard90

WannabePrincess said:


> couple of me =]



You are so freakin cute!


----------



## Voyageur

*Getting my Civilian Police Academy certificate...*






*In my choir gown, getting ready to go sing with Celine Dion...*






*Christmas 2009*







*I can't wait to get my SCUBA certification so I can post of picture of me underwater, LOL!!*


----------



## WannabePrincess

msbard90 said:


> You are so freakin cute!



aww *blush* THANK YOU =]


----------



## LovelyLiz

Everyone is awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls

grassone said:


> non capisco come tu riesca a camminare in quelle condizioni... cmq molto sexy


Ti andrebbe di approfondire cosa si intende per 'quelle condizioni', signore?


----------



## imfree

Here's one of me at the bench and one
of some perf-board piracy, a 50w+50w,
LM3886-based power amp module 
that I built and am going to put in that
ol' classic Technics SA-350 that Kiddo
blew up in '02. The receiver can supply
something like 10 amps of short-circuit
current to the amp during a malfunction
and I've had similar amp's explode
into flames before. I'll take 
precautions to limit current when I go
to power it up later tonight.

To me, perf-board piracy is an art form! 

View attachment Edgar building amp wb sm.jpg


View attachment Amp 50w+50w wb sm.jpg


----------



## Tooz

boobs all lopsided in suit, hair all fubar after laying on a beach for like two hours.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You look really pretty with long hair.


----------



## Blockierer

Tooz said:


> boobs all lopsided in suit, hair all fubar after laying on a beach for like two hours.


Cool pic


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I went to the beach as well- But I didn't have a bathing suit... I made due!


----------



## Paul

Tooz said:


> boobs all lopsided in suit, hair all fubar after laying on a beach for like two hours.



Despite your complaints as to how you look Tooz, this picture is very cute. Blue is a good colour for you.


----------



## Ample Pie

1: after I shaved my head 2-3 Easters ago, out walking, listening to music, looking way more butch than I ever feel--oh yeah.

2: With my favorite singer in all of the world, Mr. Damien Jurado, before his show in Columbus 2008. 

View attachment Hpim0234.jpg


View attachment Hpim14182.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Rebecca said:


> 1: after I shaved my head 2-3 Easters ago, out walking, listening to music, looking way more butch than I ever feel--oh yeah.
> 
> 2: With my favorite singer in all of the world, Mr. Damien Jurado, before his show in Columbus 2008.



Damien Jurado!!!! One of my best friends ADORES him. I have one of his CDs (& Now That I'm in Your Shadow) and it's pretty great.

How awesome!  Nice pic of you both.


----------



## sexisoprano87

First pic is just me at a bar drinking it up! yummy!
Second one is me shopping at my fave store Torrid! Love shopping!
Third is me out having a good time as a single lady! 

View attachment atthebar3610.jpg


View attachment 0215091429a_0001.jpg


View attachment IMG00647.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't know why I never saw this thread before... Or maybe I did and the memory escapes me... But I'm definitely going to need to post stuff in here!


----------



## iglooboy55

damnit my mountain climbing pics are already spent.


----------



## Ample Pie

mcbeth said:


> Damien Jurado!!!! One of my best friends ADORES him. I have one of his CDs (& Now That I'm in Your Shadow) and it's pretty great.
> 
> How awesome!  Nice pic of you both.



It's a great CD and he's an amazing musician/singer/songwriter/stalkee.

Kidding about the stalkee bit.


----------



## HayleeRose

This is me at the park. The sun was in my eyes so it was hard to smile, but the stream was pretty. 

View attachment live.jpg


----------



## Webmaster

Contemplating nature at the majestic Union Valley Reservoir in the Sierra Nevadas last week. It's amazing how much gorgeous, peaceful, unspoiled land there is just an hour or so away from population centers. And, for now, it's there for all to enjoy for the cost of a $7 day pass. 

View attachment conrad_union_valley_aug2010.jpg


----------



## rellis10

Webmaster said:


> Contemplating nature at the majestic Union Valley Reservoir in the Sierra Nevadas last week. It's amazing how much gorgeous, peaceful, unspoiled land there is just an hour or so away from population centers. And, for now, it's there for all to enjoy for the cost of a $7 day pass.



Wow....beautiful picture man . I'd love to be in that spot right now.


----------



## sobie18

Playing a gig at a biker bar... 

View attachment Resize.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue




----------



## midnightrogue

wembley to see city get turned over


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Ok, I'll post a couple.

Dancing fool.






Drinking fool. (That's me and my friend Kat, out drinking at the Disney Doubletree hotel, the night before Bats Day.)






Gothgirls gone wild... or something. (At Bats Day.)






One ringy dingy. (At Mickey's house.)






Group pic at the Haunted Mansion, the goth mothership. See if you can find us (hint, we're in the front).


----------



## thirtiesgirl

StaySafeTonight said:


> I went to the beach as well- But I didn't have a bathing suit... I made due!



Are those your bloomers?!


----------



## Szombathy

Webmaster said:


> Contemplating nature at the majestic Union Valley Reservoir in the Sierra Nevadas last week. It's amazing how much gorgeous, peaceful, unspoiled land there is just an hour or so away from population centers. And, for now, it's there for all to enjoy for the cost of a $7 day pass.



One of my absolute favorite places too...and it's a great place to windsurf.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I don't know if this can be considered living, but...







Shutterbug Photobooth with my bestie.

It turns out I have a thing for leaving my mouth wide open when a camera is around.
I had to force myself to shut my trap and smile the second time we went through the booth.
I didn't realize it was so hard for me to party with my mouth closed, lmao.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Carla, you look like you're having such fun in those pics.

I was just going through some old pics tonight and found this one of me a few years ago when I worked at a local middle school. I'm with my school principal and a couple of students (twin brothers), handing out McDonald's cookies to the customers at the drive-through window, for "McTeachers' Night at McDonalds." School teachers, counselors, admins, etc, work at McDonald's for a night and try to get their students to come out and buy food, with 20% of all McDonald's profits made that night going back to the school. McDonald's gave us these ridiculous "McTeachers" t-shirts to wear, which is the only reason you'd ever catch me in a standard t-shirt. I hate wearing them otherwise. Cookie, anyone?


----------



## CarlaSixx

Lol, I was definitely having fun  Anything that involves getting into a costume is fun. Which is weird, because I didn't really do any of that as a child, lol. Ah well 

One thing my friends keep pointing out is that the more fun I'm having, the less likely my mouth will be shut for a picture, lol. So if it's wide open or my tongue is coming out, it's a pretty clear judge of the way things are going, lol. It's so bad, and so funny, but so true, too.


----------



## Gingembre

Here I am being a volunteer steward for Oxfam at Reading Festival this weekend just gone. I did the same thing at Glastonbury back in June as well.


----------



## KittyKitten

Having fun at a high school reunion last Christmas. The guy is not my boyfriend, but an old high school buddy, lol. He's a cutie though. The last pic is one of my best friends for life! We are like sisters4eva!


----------



## CastingPearls

On my way to the nail salon........


----------



## daddyoh70

Posted a couple of these in another thread, but...
Chillin' in Salem, MA








*I also caught up with my long lost twin , He got the looks, I hads to settle for the branes*


----------



## Carrie

daddyoh70 said:


> *I also caught up with my long lost twin , He got the looks, I hads to settle for the branes*


Hah! Love that last one in particular, daddyoh.  


This weekend has been unbelievably beautiful weather, so I spent the afternoon today at a nearby state park. I actually saw a beaver in the lake behind me! He was camera-shy, though, and declined to pose with me (no beaver jokes, plz).


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Carrie said:


> Hah! Love that last one in particular, daddyoh.
> 
> 
> This weekend has been unbelievably beautiful weather, so I spent the afternoon today at a nearby state park. I actually saw a beaver in the lake behind me! He was camera-shy, though, and declined to pose with me (no beaver jokes, plz).


You look just lovely, Carrie.


----------



## littlefairywren

Carrie said:


> Hah! Love that last one in particular, daddyoh.
> 
> 
> This weekend has been unbelievably beautiful weather, so I spent the afternoon today at a nearby state park. I actually saw a beaver in the lake behind me! He was camera-shy, though, and declined to pose with me (no beaver jokes, plz).



You look radiant, Carrie! Just lovely :happy:


----------



## Fox

It's me, bitchez.


----------



## isamarie69

Carrie said:


> Hah! Love that last one in particular, daddyoh.
> 
> 
> This weekend has been unbelievably beautiful weather, so I spent the afternoon today at a nearby state park. I actually saw a beaver in the lake behind me! He was camera-shy, though, and declined to pose with me (no beaver jokes, plz).



This is a really great picture. You look fantastic.


----------



## Carrie

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You look just lovely, Carrie.





littlefairywren said:


> You look radiant, Carrie! Just lovely :happy:





isamarie69 said:


> This is a really great picture. You look fantastic.


Thank you, ladybugs! :happy: I have to give credit where credit's due, though; it's hard to look bad in such beautiful surroundings, lol.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Carrie said:


> ...snip...
> This weekend has been unbelievably beautiful weather, so I spent the afternoon today at a nearby state park. I actually saw a beaver in the lake behind me! He was camera-shy, though, and declined to pose with me (no beaver jokes, plz).


You look fabulous Carrie! I love the shades. 
I say that was a smart beaver. He probably knew as cute as he was, he couldn't outshine you, much better to let you have all the dam glory.


----------



## Dromond

OneWickedAngel said:


> You look fabulous Carrie! I love the shades.
> I say that was a smart beaver. He probably knew as cute as he was, he couldn't outshine you, much better to let you have all the *dam* glory.



Very punny!

And Carrie is very purrty.


----------



## Linda

Post coffee happiness. 

View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## Seth Warren

thirtiesgirl said:


> Gothgirls gone wild... or something. (At Bats Day.)



I think I've just developed a crush on both you and your friend. :blush:


----------



## Tad

daddyoh70 said:


> *I also caught up with my long lost twin , He got the looks, I hads to settle for the branes*



Hah, great pic!


----------



## mz_puss

here are some fun pics from some great nights out  check out the dance moves ! lol  

View attachment n516368252_1500843_4581287.jpghlkj;l.jpg


View attachment 23522_345830662233_560972233_4260060_6708037_n.jpg


View attachment Picture 291.jpg


View attachment my 22nd birthday 037.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

CarlaSixx said:


> I don't know if this can be considered living, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shutterbug Photobooth with my bestie.
> 
> It turns out I have a thing for leaving my mouth wide open when a camera is around.
> I had to force myself to shut my trap and smile the second time we went through the booth.
> I didn't realize it was so hard for me to party with my mouth closed, lmao.



Oh Carlasixx - i want those glasses ! 




thirtiesgirl said:


> Ok, I'll post a couple.
> 
> Dancing fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drinking fool. (That's me and my friend Kat, out drinking at the Disney Doubletree hotel, the night before Bats Day.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gothgirls gone wild... or something. (At Bats Day.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One ringy dingy. (At Mickey's house.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group pic at the Haunted Mansion, the goth mothership. See if you can find us (hint, we're in the front).



Thirtiesgirl ! OMG i have developed a girl crush too cute.. In saying that tho how hot is everyone on this thread !


----------



## Fox

Here is another one


----------



## TinyTum

This is me swimming.

Took part in a swimming challenge last month and swam 5 km (that's 200 pool lengths) in 2 hours 15 minutes! 

View attachment swimming.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

TinyTum said:


> This is me swimming.
> 
> Took part in a swimming challenge last month and swam 5 km (that's 200 pool lengths) in 2 hours 15 minutes!



Wow, that's great! Nicely done!


----------



## LovelyLiz

So, tonight I met up with a couple of awesome, lovely Dims ladies (gobettiepurple and isamarie69) and one Dims guy (who shall remain nameless) at our local Sonic Drive-in! Slushes, cherry limeade, onion rings, sandwiches, ice cream, and other forms of mayhem ensued.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mcbeth said:


> So, tonight I met up with a couple of awesome, lovely Dims ladies (gobettiepurple and isamarie69) and one Dims guy (who shall remain nameless) at our local Sonic Drive-in! Slushes, cherry limeade, onion rings, sandwiches, ice cream, and other forms of mayhem ensued.



Nameless?  Why?


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nameless?  Why?



Just respecting privacy wishes.  (But it was not a romantic gathering for any of us, for the record, if that makes a difference.)


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nameless?  Why?



Hmmm, I'm curious too! He looks very nice from behind, if I may say so!


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Hmmm, I'm curious too! He looks very nice from behind, if I may say so!



LOL...I'm sorry! I should have just left the part about him out! I guess I didn't anticipate so much curiosity...but I probably should have!


----------



## Dmitra

It looks like you all had a great time! And you look mahvelous. 



mcbeth said:


> LOL...I'm sorry! I should have just left the part about him out! I guess I didn't anticipate so much curiosity...but I probably should have!


----------



## Proner

mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from some great nights out  check out the dance moves ! lol



Nice pics! Hem is there any copyright on this dancemove because it's an epic one :happy:


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> So, tonight I met up with a couple of awesome, lovely Dims ladies (gobettiepurple and isamarie69) and one Dims guy (who shall remain nameless) at our local Sonic Drive-in! Slushes, cherry limeade, onion rings, sandwiches, ice cream, and other forms of mayhem ensued.


You all look great and happy!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

mcbeth said:


> So, tonight I met up with a couple of awesome, lovely Dims ladies (gobettiepurple and isamarie69) and one Dims guy (who shall remain nameless) at our local Sonic Drive-in! Slushes, cherry limeade, onion rings, sandwiches, ice cream, and other forms of mayhem ensued.



I am officially JEA-LOUS! Great pics - you guys look like you were having SO much fun!


----------



## Dromond

There are so many beautiful women here, it's like heaven on the Internet.

Speaking of beautiful women, when are we going to see more pics of the ravishing Raivenne?


----------



## LovelyLiz

Dmitra said:


> It looks like you all had a great time! And you look mahvelous.





CastingPearls said:


> You all look great and happy!!!





OneWickedAngel said:


> I am officially JEA-LOUS! Great pics - you guys look like you were having SO much fun!



Thanks, ladies! Come to L.A. and we'll let you in on the Sonic action!


----------



## ekmanifest

See, and I'm just curious about where the Sonic is in L.A. ???



mcbeth said:


> Thanks, ladies! Come to L.A. and we'll let you in on the Sonic action!


----------



## isamarie69

ekmanifest said:


> See, and I'm just curious about where the Sonic is in L.A. ???



It's not actually in the city of L.A. Its in a city called Duarte which is a suburb of Los Angeles county, we had a great time. It might be fun to do a dims outing cause its not to costly. And the cream slushies are half price all day.


----------



## Ruffie

Here is a picture I love from my birthday party last week. Sarah and I were trying to wrangle all 6 grandkids together with me for a picture. They were more interested in playing with each other, so I decided to use food as a lure. As you can see Sarah loved it! 

View attachment grapes.jpg


----------



## handyman

i love big women
been told i look like this guy


----------



## OneWickedAngel

handyman said:


> i love big women
> been told i look like this guy



Calling shenanigans here ---prove it or you're not allowed to faux brag about it, (even if you really are that handy)


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> Calling shenanigans here ---prove it or you're not allowed to faux brag about it, (even if you really are that handy)


Yeh...seriously...WTF???? Put up or shut up, dood.


----------



## CastingPearls

mcbeth said:


> Thanks, ladies! Come to L.A. and we'll let you in on the Sonic action!


One day I will take you up on that offer!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

CastingPearls said:


> One day I will take you up on that offer!



Ditto!!!!!


----------



## isamarie69

handyman said:


> i love big women
> been told i look like this guy



Seriously? You might as well of posted a photo of Kemit the frog! We have a better chance of him being real. And hey he really is a FA.


----------



## AuntHen

isamarie69 said:


> Seriously? You might as well of posted a photo of Kemit the frog! We have a better chance of him being real. And hey he really is a FA.




you are soooo getting rep! hahahahaha


----------



## CastingPearls

Iz that s'poze to be Antonio Banderas cos Antonio Banderas doesn't even look like that anymore.


----------



## isamarie69

fat9276 said:


> you are soooo getting rep! hahahahaha


 LOL Thanks 



CastingPearls said:


> Iz that s'poze to be Antonio Banderas cos Antonio Banderas doesn't even look like that anymore.



No hes just some model. Antonio is beautiful though, I about jumped out of my seat when i saw him for the first time in Philadelphia.


----------



## AKatDemic

WannabePrincess said:


> couple of me =]


Hope you'll appear here more often!


----------



## toni

Enjoying an awesome lazy river that had plus sized tubes. 

View attachment IMG_00972.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

isamarie69 said:


> LOL Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> *No hes just some model.* Antonio is beautiful though, I about jumped out of my seat when i saw him for the first time in Philadelphia.



No, no. It's not just SOME model lol. It's Carter Oosterhouse, the exceedingly beautiful handyman/host of _Carter Can._ He was also on _Trading Spaces._


----------



## Dmitra

If I manage to make it out of AK and visit SF (ultimately NJ bound) early December, I'll have to take the detour on down to see you. 



mcbeth said:


> Thanks, ladies! Come to L.A. and we'll let you in on the Sonic action!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

toni said:


> Enjoying an awesome lazy river that had plus sized tubes.


Aaah! That looks like fun Toni!



mszwebs said:


> No, no. It's not just SOME model lol. It's Carter Oosterhouse, *the exceedingly beautiful handyman/host* of _Carter Can._ He was also on _Trading Spaces._


Just co-signing on the truth here. :happy:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

handyman said:


> i love big women
> been told i look like this guy



Handyman, 

If you're really legit, I apologize for the abrupt responses you got, but you have to understand we have guys that show up every day posting pictures that aren't theirs and claiming to be those people, or saying they look like certain people when they don't... at all. So, apologize for the skepticism, but hope you understand.


----------



## Dmitra

I can't stand it, I'm so stealing this pic of Carter :wubu: and putting him, er, it in the Hotter boy thread . . . .



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Handyman,
> 
> If you're really legit, I apologize for the abrupt responses you got, but you have to understand we have guys that show up every day posting pictures that aren't theirs and claiming to be those people, or saying they look like certain people when they don't... at all. So, apologize for the skepticism, but hope you understand.


----------



## Never2fat4me

mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from some great nights out  check out the dance moves ! lol



Wow! First off, super cute - you are one of the finest additions to the Dimensions community. Second, you really can bust a move. And third, they must offer some pretty great clothes for SSBBWs in Australia, as the dress in the last pic is so pretty on you.

Thanks for sharing!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Here are some photos from our recent vacation to visit my husband's family in Germany. They live on the border of Austria, so we spent a lot of time there too.

1. Me on Mount Gaisburg looking down on Salzburg
2. Hubby and I in front of a horribly tacky but fun antique shop in Salzburg
3. Me at one of the vantage points on top of Grossglockner, Austria's highest mountain


----------



## OneWickedAngel

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here are some photos from our recent vacation to visit my husband's family in Germany. They live on the border of Austria, so we spent a lot of time there too.
> 
> 1. Me on Mount Gaisburg looking down on Salzburg
> 2. Hubby and I in front of a horribly tacky but fun antique shop in Salzburg
> 3. Me at one of the vantage points on top of Grossglockner, Austria's highest mountain



"The hills are alive with the sound of music!" 

Great pics Laura! (Yes, still grinning!)


----------



## Tad

Great pics, Laura! I hope it was a good trip and visit.


----------



## HappyFA75

mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from some great nights out  check out the dance moves ! lol



I see the dance moves!!! Also, great pics, Ms!


----------



## mz_puss

Never2fat4me said:


> Wow! First off, super cute - you are one of the finest additions to the Dimensions community. Second, you really can bust a move. And third, they must offer some pretty great clothes for SSBBWs in Australia, as the dress in the last pic is so pretty on you.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Chris :wubu:




You are way to sweet Chris , and i actually think i ordered that dress from the states ( not sure ) its way to hard to find clothes here !  but thanks for the kind words, im glad u appreciate 



HappyFA75 said:


> I see the dance moves!!! Also, great pics, Ms!




Thank you so much Happy FA


----------



## Paul

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here are some photos from our recent vacation to visit my husband's family in Germany. They live on the border of Austria, so we spent a lot of time there too.
> 
> 1. Me on Mount Gaisburg looking down on Salzburg
> 2. Hubby and I in front of a horribly tacky but fun antique shop in Salzburg
> 3. Me at one of the vantage points on top of Grossglockner, Austria's highest mountain


Those are great pictures. It looks like you had a great vacation.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I took a few days off to be refreshed and reflect in some solitude and silence. By the cottage where I was staying, there was a nice forest trail into a canyon (complete with a babbling brook at the bottom!) and I had a great hike. The weird angle is because I had to set the camera on a mossy tree stump. I felt like a loser posing and taking my own picture in the forest...but it's nice to be able to look back on it and remember the day.


----------



## Tad

Great pic, Mcbeth! Your expression is great, can tell you were having a good time


----------



## Carrie

mcbeth said:


> I took a few days off to be refreshed and reflect in some solitude and silence. By the cottage where I was staying, there was a nice forest trail into a canyon (complete with a babbling brook at the bottom!) and I had a great hike. The weird angle is because I had to set the camera on a mossy tree stump. I felt like a loser posing and taking my own picture in the forest...but it's nice to be able to look back on it and remember the day.


Oh, my, I love this, mcb.  What a beautiful setting, and you look unbelievably cute, with that big happy grin. You look like a little kid on a grand adventure!


----------



## Dromond

Carrie said:


> Oh, my, I love this, mcb.  What a beautiful setting, and you look unbelievably cute, with that big happy grin. You look like a little kid on a grand adventure!



We need an "I'm with stupid" smilie.

Agreed! You look lovely, mcbeth!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

WOW! What a sweet picture, McB! You look great and that trail looks so wonderfully verdant! You deserve a picture to capture such moment and I'm so glad you did.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Tad said:


> Great pic, Mcbeth! Your expression is great, can tell you were having a good time





Carrie said:


> Oh, my, I love this, mcb.  What a beautiful setting, and you look unbelievably cute, with that big happy grin. You look like a little kid on a grand adventure!





Dromond said:


> We need an "I'm with stupid" smilie.
> 
> Agreed! You look lovely, mcbeth!





OneWickedAngel said:


> WOW! What a sweet picture, McB! You look great and that trail looks so wonderfully verdant! You deserve a picture to capture such moment and I'm so glad you did.



Aw, shucks. Thanks, everybody! It was a sweaty, disheveled, and fun time.


----------



## littlefairywren

mcbeth said:


> I took a few days off to be refreshed and reflect in some solitude and silence. By the cottage where I was staying, there was a nice forest trail into a canyon (complete with a babbling brook at the bottom!) and I had a great hike. The weird angle is because I had to set the camera on a mossy tree stump. I felt like a loser posing and taking my own picture in the forest...but it's nice to be able to look back on it and remember the day.



Beautiful girl, with a fantastic smile in a wonderful setting! Great pic, mcbeth :happy:


----------



## spiritangel

mz_puss said:


> here are some fun pics from some great nights out  check out the dance moves ! lol




oh wow that dress is stunning and that heart is too adorable
you look stunning as usual




Oh my great thread I must remember to step out of my thread box every now and again 

far far far to many awesome pics to compliment sooo just awesome everyone


----------



## LovelyLiz

littlefairywren said:


> Beautiful girl, with a fantastic smile in a wonderful setting! Great pic, mcbeth :happy:



Thanks, LFW!  (Speaking of little fairies, I kept thinking of elves and fairies the whole time I was in the forest! But they never came out. They're much shyer than I thought...)


----------



## isamarie69

mcbeth said:


> I took a few days off to be refreshed and reflect in some solitude and silence. By the cottage where I was staying, there was a nice forest trail into a canyon (complete with a babbling brook at the bottom!) and I had a great hike. The weird angle is because I had to set the camera on a mossy tree stump. I felt like a loser posing and taking my own picture in the forest...but it's nice to be able to look back on it and remember the day.



Beautiful girl, beautiful setting, Im happy and jelous you got to enjoy all that beauty and peace, and i agree with Carrie, you do look like your on a grand adventure! I hope you took lots more pictures to share.


----------



## mike0503

HI, to all I am New Here and just wanted to say Hello!!!





[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## Linda

mike0503 said:


> HI, to all I am New Here and just wanted to say Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Uhm Hellooooooooo :blush:


----------



## mike0503

Linda said:


> Uhm Hellooooooooo :blush:



LOL, Hello to You also::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## Fissan

Me - being sexy.


----------



## Micara

Just got back from a weekend in Chicago for a friend's wedding. 

Seeing how my hands compare to Jim McMahon's at Sports Authority on LaSalle: 





My mom, daughter, and I at the Bean: 





Me at the Crown Fountain in Millennium Park:


----------



## littlefairywren

mike0503 said:


> HI, to all I am New Here and just wanted to say Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Oooh, a man in uniform!! Nice pic there, Mike 



Micara said:


> Just got back from a weekend in Chicago for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Seeing how my hands compare to Jim McMahon's at Sports Authority on LaSalle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom, daughter, and I at the Bean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at the Crown Fountain in Millennium Park:



You look so cute, Micara.....perfect for my handbag!


----------



## Aust99

Was going through some photo albums and reminising about a road trip I took when living in the UK. 

This one is with a pirate friend in Penzance
View attachment 85079

This one is me in front of the beautiful thatch roofed cottage we stayed at
View attachment 85080

This is me looking out at Lands End in Cornwell....
View attachment 85081


Loved this trip. :happy:






:kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel

Aust99 love the pics you look gorgeous as usual


Micara your too adorable for words



and yep have to agree with the other girls Nice smile and uniform mike.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Was going through some photo albums and reminising about a road trip I took when living in the UK.
> 
> This one is with a pirate friend in Penzance
> 
> This one is me in front of the beautiful thatch roofed cottage we stayed at
> 
> This is me looking out at Lands End in Cornwell....
> 
> Loved this trip. :happy:



Great pics! We would so be friends and hang out if it weren't for the 7,500 miles separating us.  You look so fun!


----------



## CastingPearls

nevermind doublepost


----------



## CastingPearls

mike0503 said:


> HI, to all I am New Here and just wanted to say Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


GOD I LOVE a man in uniform!! Hello there officer!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Micara said:


> Just got back from a weekend in Chicago for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Seeing how my hands compare to Jim McMahon's at Sports Authority on LaSalle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom, daughter, and I at the Bean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at the Crown Fountain in Millennium Park:


There are no words good enough to describe how cute you are, M!!!


----------



## WannabePrincess

A few pics of me! x 

View attachment debzdancefloor.jpg


View attachment debzlamppost.jpg


View attachment 61668_442817928680_510738680_5061038_1938415_n.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

mcbeth said:


> Great pics! We would so be friends and hang out if it weren't for the 7,500 miles separating us.  You look so fun!



This is what I hate about message boards. There are so many people here I'd love to be friends with IRL (you included) but the distance is too much!


----------



## Duchess of York

DEAR GOD!! You, sir, are magnificent! :smitten:



mike0503 said:


> HI, to all I am New Here and just wanted to say Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## LovelyLiz

BigBeautifulMe said:


> This is what I hate about message boards. There are so many people here I'd love to be friends with IRL (you included) but the distance is too much!



GAH! I know, right? Maybe one day I'll have to drag my fat butt over to the NJ Bash or whatever gathering it is where you ladies meet up and have awesome fat-girl-bonding-time.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That would be great!


----------



## AuntHen

mcbeth said:


> I took a few days off to be refreshed and reflect in some solitude and silence. By the cottage where I was staying, there was a nice forest trail into a canyon (complete with a babbling brook at the bottom!) and I had a great hike. The weird angle is because I had to set the camera on a mossy tree stump. I felt like a loser posing and taking my own picture in the forest...but it's nice to be able to look back on it and remember the day.



niiiice...wish I could hike there 



Micara said:


> Just got back from a weekend in Chicago for a friend's wedding.
> 
> Seeing how my hands compare to Jim McMahon's at Sports Authority on LaSalle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom, daughter, and I at the Bean:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me at the Crown Fountain in Millennium Park:



Super cute Michelle :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70

Aust99 said:


> Was going through some photo albums and reminising about a road trip I took when living in the UK.
> 
> This one is with a pirate friend in Penzance
> View attachment 85079
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



Great pics!!! I met that same fellow in Salem, MA about a month ago. He really gets around


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Loved this trip. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:



You loved the trip, we love the pics. Every time I see you you look more gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.

Chris :wubu:


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> Great pics! We would so be friends and hang out if it weren't for the 7,500 miles separating us.  You look so fun!



ha ha... Thanks so much. Never miss the opportunity to take a fun pic... helps me remember the sites more clearly. 

Your awesome btw:kiss2:


----------



## Aust99

daddyoh70 said:


> Great pics!!! I met that same fellow in Salem, MA about a month ago. He really gets around


Fancy that!!!


Never2fat4me said:


> You loved the trip, we love the pics. Every time I see you you look more gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Chris :wubu:



Thanks. Too kind.


----------



## Mishty

My bestie and I headed to Chattanooga..... 

We really needed this, it's been months since we got to spend any real time together, she needed it more than me probably( just got out of a very abusive relationship). 

View attachment ee.jpg


----------



## msbard90

It has been such a long time since I've posted on here, because I've been so busy.... living! I miss it here in a way, so I'm sharing some pictures of what I do when not on my computer!

The first picture is of my significant other and myself at a wedding

The second picture is when I had the chance to sing and dance with Rivers Cuomo of Weezer

and the third is of me daytripping with a good friend of mine...

Well, I hope you guys had fun seeing where I've been these past couple months!


----------



## Tad

So many great pics of people out, about, and having a good time  Glad to see them all!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

msbard90 said:


> The second picture is when I had the chance to sing and dance with Rivers Cuomo of Weezer



I officially hate you right now. LOL. Well, if you can't be here, I'm glad you're out enjoying your life to the fullest!


----------



## msbard90

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I officially hate you right now. LOL. Well, if you can't be here, I'm glad you're out enjoying your life to the fullest!



LOL  It was definitely one of those pipe dreams that I never thought could come true, but did!


----------



## Webmaster

After a dive off the Netherlands Antilles island of Saba in the Caribbean last week. In the background is Diamond Rock that goes down about 85 feet to a sandy bottom where I saw reef and nurse sharks, a turtle and a giant stingray. A bit after this pic was taken, our boat made contact with the rock and broke off its nose. 

View attachment conrad_saba_sep2010_700.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

How fun, Chief.


----------



## nettie

I can't believe I'm posting these, but here are a couple of photos of me rock climbing with some of my students today. It wasn't the prettiest climb, nor is the second shot particularly flattering, but I thought I'd share what was a momentous event in my life. It was a first for me, and quite honestly I was concerned my fear of heights would prevent me from even making it down the rocky hillside to get to the climb site. But I made it! And so did all my students and the staff who went with us!

Those folks who told me growing up that fat girls can't dance and are "too big" for things like rock climbing can go suck it.

Active at any age, any size.

View attachment 85202


View attachment 85203


----------



## LovelyLiz

nettie said:


> I can't believe I'm posting these, but here are a couple of photos of me rock climbing with some of my students today. It wasn't the prettiest climb, nor is the second shot particularly flattering, but I thought I'd share what was a momentous event in my life. It was a first for me, and quite honestly I was concerned my fear of heights would prevent me from even making it down the rocky hillside to get to the climb site. But I made it! And so did all my students and the staff who went with us!
> 
> Those folks who told me growing up that fat girls can't dance and are "too big" for things like rock climbing can go suck it.
> 
> Active at any age, any size.



These are awesome, Nettie! Way to go, you! You are an inspiration for fat women everywhere that we can try all kinds of new things. 

Also, I have wanted to do that before, but always worried the harnesses wouldn't fit or not be strong enough or something. Were there various sizes? Did you have to ask for anything special? (Sorry for the dumb questions, but I really would want to try it sometime if it was possible!)


----------



## nettie

mcbeth said:


> These are awesome, Nettie! Way to go, you! You are an inspiration for fat women everywhere that we can try all kinds of new things.
> 
> Also, I have wanted to do that before, but always worried the harnesses wouldn't fit or not be strong enough or something. Were there various sizes? Did you have to ask for anything special? (Sorry for the dumb questions, but I really would want to try it sometime if it was possible!)



Oh, I most enthusiastically recommend you do it! The harness I wore had lots of extra room, and I'm 250 lbs. I know the folks who led us in the climb very well, so I trusted them completely when they said it would be no problem for me to participate. In fact, they're the ones who asked/encouraged me to climb on an earlier trip and then challenged me to go through with it. 

It was such a feeling of accomplishment reaching the top! And so exhilirating to be up there. Surprisingly, I had no fears/panic about being up so high and really enjoyed myself.


----------



## AtlantisAK

CastingPearls said:


> GOD I LOVE a man in uniform!! Hello there officer!!!



....You and I must think A LOT alike. That's almost my exact same thought. :wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK

This is probably one of my most recent 'living' pictures (since I don't get out much lately with everything going on). I went as a vendor at an event with my teeny table. Lol. I'm on the verge of being sunburnt at this point. And probably looking mad due to the sun in my eyes...


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> This is probably one of my most recent 'living' pictures (since I don't get out much lately with everything going on). I went as a vendor at an event with my teeny table. Lol. I'm on the verge of being sunburnt at this point. And probably looking mad due to the sun in my eyes...



<drive by snatching of jewelry> 

Very pretty table and setup, btw!


----------



## AtlantisAK

MizzSnakeBite said:


> <drive by snatching of jewelry>
> 
> Very pretty table and setup, btw!



Lol, your little 'drive by' probably wouldn't even put a dent in my stash at this point.

And 'tanks! I'm hopefully getting a new setup soon, can't wait to see.  My soon to be stepdad is making a fold up frame for me....which means...

More jewelry on display!!


----------



## imfree

AtlantisAK said:


> This is probably one of my most recent 'living' pictures (since I don't get out much lately with everything going on). I went as a vendor at an event with my teeny table. Lol. I'm on the verge of being sunburnt at this point. And probably looking mad due to the sun in my eyes...
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



Nice display. You're certainly too lovely to be an undatable frog.


----------



## isamarie69

nettie said:


> I can't believe I'm posting these, but here are a couple of photos of me rock climbing with some of my students today. It wasn't the prettiest climb, nor is the second shot particularly flattering, but I thought I'd share what was a momentous event in my life. It was a first for me, and quite honestly I was concerned my fear of heights would prevent me from even making it down the rocky hillside to get to the climb site. But I made it! And so did all my students and the staff who went with us!
> 
> Those folks who told me growing up that fat girls can't dance and are "too big" for things like rock climbing can go suck it.
> 
> Active at any age, any size.
> 
> View attachment 85202
> 
> 
> View attachment 85203



This is frickin awesome. Way to go i wish i had the courage to try that.


----------



## AuntHen

hiking at the alafia state park  (the "field of green" is actually water/swamp)


----------



## littlefairywren

fat9276 said:


> hiking at the alafia state park  (the "field of green" is actually water/swamp)



You look gorgeous, B!! I love the swamp


----------



## Aust99

fat9276 said:


> hiking at the alafia state park  (the "field of green" is actually water/swamp)



Your so pretty B... like, it's ridiculous... 



:kiss2:


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> hiking at the alafia state park  (the "field of green" is actually water/swamp)



Totally agree with LFW and Aust - you are looking so lovely! What a pretty place to walk, too.


----------



## AmazingAmy

Another agreement here on the lovely looking-ness, Briana. :happy:

And I love the swamp. Reminds me of when my dog _did _think one was a stretch of grass and raced right into it. Poor thing was very surprised.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> You look gorgeous, B!! I love the swamp





Aust99 said:


> Your so pretty B... like, it's ridiculous...
> 
> 
> 
> :kiss2:





mcbeth said:


> Totally agree with LFW and Aust - you are looking so lovely! What a pretty place to walk, too.





AmazingAmy said:


> Another agreement here on the lovely looking-ness, Briana. :happy:
> 
> And I love the swamp. Reminds me of when my dog _did _think one was a stretch of grass and raced right into it. Poor thing was very surprised.




Thanks (and to Mizz bird lady too) awwww...but stop you are making me tear up from your sweetness... I love you guys!! (((((group hug)))) :happy::wubu:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Here's a rather horrible picture of me (in my opinion) but since it counts as _living_ because I'm not posing for the camera, lol, I decided I should probably post it here.






In my hand is a rum and coke. They couldn't make the drink I really wanted to have, so I settled on that when it came to my first drink at the second bar. I'm pretty sure the song was Take It Off by Ke$ha at that point.

We were the only ones dancing for awhile and then this one girl who was drunk off her ass came up to us to dance, then everyone else did, too, and the floor became packed. I'd like to think I'm the one that started the party because my friends were so reluctant to dance and it was us who were dancing first out of everyone at the bar, lol.


----------



## Mishty

My cousin snapped this shot of me at the fair, the two little ones wouldn't ride anything else, and I of course decided to ride the carousel until they tired of it. lol this shot was about the 4th time we had road it... :happy: 

View attachment Photo042.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

So here is GoBettie and I at Miss Kitty's white trash zombie night. I think we fit in ok? lol










In action.


----------



## Dromond

I see some hungry zombies!

Why don't I want to run?


----------



## isamarie69

Heres photos from my fabulous birthday party last night. I'm going to let GoBettie and Mcbeth post their own. But let me just tell you these 2 ladies are truely great friends to have. We even had a pre party. 












There was alot of Jeagermiester and Long island iced teas involved with these photos.


----------



## CarlaSixx

isamarie69 said:


> Heres photos from my fabulous birthday party last night. I'm going to let GoBettie and Mcbeth post their own. But let me just tell you these 2 ladies are truely great friends to have. We even had a pre party.
> 
> [pic]
> 
> [pic]
> 
> There was alot of Jeagermiester and Long island iced teas involved with these photos.



Methinks if I ever get in your area, you would be AWESOME to party with :happy:


----------



## isamarie69

CarlaSixx said:


> Methinks if I ever get in your area, you would be AWESOME to party with :happy:



I was just looking at your cleavage picture and thinking the exact same thing. Maybe one day we can both make it to a Vegas bash, Then look out party people.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

Glad you guys had a good time, Isa. Sorry I couldn't make it. I was wiped out from work.


----------



## isamarie69

thirtiesgirl said:


> Glad you guys had a good time, Isa. Sorry I couldn't make it. I was wiped out from work.



Thank you, I totally understand, don't worry we have a bunch more comming up, LOL According to the bartenders every weeks my birthday anyway. I just don't get why they don't have free refills


----------



## Ample Pie




----------



## OneWickedAngel

In costume at the NJ Bash...


----------



## Gingembre

^ Oh my god! Y'all look f**king GREAT!


----------



## AmazingAmy

That is damn awesome, Angel! And those costumes are _hot_.


----------



## kayrae

Great costume. Two thumbs up, ladies!


----------



## littlefairywren

Rebecca said:


>



So pretty, Rebecca 



OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...



Woot....Josie and the Pussycats! Great pic!


----------



## Dromond

Rebecca said:


>



Good pic, Rebecca. Your guy is badass lucky.



OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...



If the original Josie and the Pussycats looked like this, I would have watched them a whole lot more.


----------



## Paul

Rebecca said:


>



Rebecca this is the best pictur I have seen of you. A pretty look.


----------



## LovelyLiz

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...



HOW FUN! I would love to party with you sexy ladies.


----------



## MissHoney

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...




That is pure awesome.


----------



## CastingPearls

Rebecca said:


>


You look so lovely, Rebecca.


----------



## CastingPearls

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...


JEALOUS!!!! You guys look awesome!


----------



## imfree

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...
> 
> ...snipped Wild Gals IMG...



Just one word for a threesome like y'all,
RAWWWWWER!!
Yep, that's an appropriate word!


----------



## moniquessbbw

Me and my neice. She is my mini me and her daughter is a mini mini me...lol She is only 3 and while at the Guess store she told her mother that she needed the $250.00 purse that she picked up in the store. Brings a tear to my eye she is a diva in training. 

View attachment bBFL0821001.jpg


----------



## Ample Pie

littlefairywren said:


> So pretty, Rebecca





Paul said:


> Rebecca this is the best pictur I have seen of you. A pretty look.





CastingPearls said:


> You look so lovely, Rebecca.





Dromond said:


> Good pic, Rebecca. Your guy is badass lucky.



Thanks guys and dolls. For the record, I'm the lucky one. No lie. No false modesty.


----------



## AtlantisAK

This isn't a recent photo, but it was earlier this summer. My mom isn't the best photographer, but hey. 

Watkin's Glen.  

View attachment IMG_33893.JPG


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Gingembre said:


> ^ Oh my god! Y'all look f**king GREAT!





AmazingAmy said:


> That is damn awesome, Angel! And those costumes are _hot_.





kayrae said:


> Great costume. Two thumbs up, ladies!





littlefairywren said:


> ...snip...
> Woot....Josie and the Pussycats! Great pic!





Dromond said:


> ...snip...
> If the original Josie and the Pussycats looked like this, I would have watched them a whole lot more.





mcbeth said:


> HOW FUN! I would love to party with you sexy ladies.





MissHoney said:


> That is pure awesome.





CastingPearls said:


> JEALOUS!!!! You guys look awesome!





imfree said:


> Just one word for a threesome like y'all,
> RAWWWWWER!!
> Yep, that's an appropriate word!



It was a good, good night - LOL! Muchos, muchos gracias! 



moniquessbbw said:


> Me and my neice. She is my mini me and her daughter is a mini mini me...lol She is only 3 and while at the Guess store she told her mother that she needed the $250.00 purse that she picked up in the store. Brings a tear to my eye she is a diva in training.


Love that cami Monique! You and Mini-you looking good!



AtlantisAK said:


> This isn't a recent photo, but it was earlier this summer. My mom isn't the best photographer, but hey.
> 
> Watkin's Glen.


Hey, it's a good pic of you living - works for me!


----------



## Tad

AtlantisAK said:


> This isn't a recent photo, but it was earlier this summer. My mom isn't the best photographer, but hey.
> 
> Watkin's Glen.



At least she got the shot--that is pretty intense looking!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Even though I'm standing still, I was stilll 'living'.  This is my first time at an SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) event, in borrowed garb, no less. It was an absolute BLAST!! I'm hooked! 

View attachment day of Crestfallen3.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Even though I'm standing still, I was stilll 'living'.  This is my first time at an SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) event, in borrowed garb, no less. It was an absolute BLAST!! I'm hooked!


You look WONDERFUL. I want that belt. And that color is STUNNING on you.

p.s.who's your skinny friend?


----------



## littlefairywren

Fat.n.sassy said:


> Even though I'm standing still, I was stilll 'living'.  This is my first time at an SCA (Society for Creative Anachronism) event, in borrowed garb, no less. It was an absolute BLAST!! I'm hooked!



You look lovely, Viv....so happy


----------



## isamarie69

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and my neice. She is my mini me and her daughter is a mini mini me...lol She is only 3 and while at the Guess store she told her mother that she needed the $250.00 purse that she picked up in the store. Brings a tear to my eye she is a diva in training.




You look fantastic in yellow. And you have the greatest smile.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...



I am SO loving the Josie & the Pussycats outfits. Excellent!


----------



## lucidbliss

hmmm me and my bestie... and me at sshhhcoool...and me out and about with my family 

View attachment 18665_105484586143916_100000471265384_147216_7748691_n.jpg


View attachment 18665_105484686143906_100000471265384_147245_7381181_n.jpg


View attachment 18665_105484699477238_100000471265384_147249_7056053_n.jpg


View attachment IMG_0796.JPG


----------



## Aust99

lucidbliss said:


> hmmm me and my bestie... and me at sshhhcoool...and me out and about with my family



Woot wooo... your amazingly beautiful!





:kiss2:


----------



## lucidbliss

awws thank you bery munch aust!!


----------



## PhatChk

At the Jersey Bash With a bunch of awesome ladies!


----------



## jason_grvin

Just some pictures from a gig a couple years ago. I don't often get pictures taken so I have nothing "recent". I can upload bigger pictures if anyone wants me to. lol









View attachment fair.jpg


View attachment P4121176.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

lucidbliss said:


> hmmm me and my bestie... and me at sshhhcoool...and me out and about with my family



I agree w/ aust... you are stunning!:happy:


----------



## Mishty

Friday night I got to see the Pioneer Chick'n Stand Band, and it was AWESOME!

I got to hang out with some awesome ladies, these photos suck. Ugh. I was so wasted in them. So, yeah ignore my hair and the cig in my hand (I don't even SMOKE tabacco. ) , but I'm LIVING: 

View attachment 36050_156819484352133_100000722480594_336345_4756377_n.jpg


View attachment 37204_156819731018775_100000722480594_336349_6358544_n.jpg


View attachment 44876_156820311018717_100000722480594_336352_6422905_n.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw

Thanks Isa, yellow is my new fav color these days. This is my latest new yellow outfit. Yellow is a happy color in my eyes.



isamarie69 said:


> You look fantastic in yellow. And you have the greatest smile.



View attachment cBFL0923028.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw

Love the lashes on the lady in red. You all look great.



PhatChk said:


> At the Jersey Bash With a bunch of awesome ladies!


----------



## Oldtimer76

moniquessbbw said:


> Thanks Isa, yellow is my new fav color these days. This is my latest new yellow outfit. Yellow is a happy color in my eyes.



An outfit and a body to die for, sweetie! You look truely sexy:smitten:


----------



## AmazingAmy

It was a beautiful autumn day today with perfect sunshine, so went for a walk along the river with my parents, sister (left) and newphew!


----------



## mike0503

AmazingAmy said:


> It was a beautiful autumn day today with perfect sunshine, so went for a walk along the river with my parents, sister (left) and newphew!



You are so Amazingly beautiful Amy, WOW....


----------



## AmazingAmy

Aw, thank you, Mike; and Dmitra and Elaine for their rep! :happy:


----------



## Paul

My wife Kathleen and I decided to take a drive on Canadian Thanksgiving today (October 11) to our favourite dinner/drive-in in Selkirk, Manitoba. It is about a 40 minute drive from Winnipeg. The day was beautiful and warm. A perfect Autumn day for a drive.

Here is my picture taken at the Diner:







Later in the early evening I took this picture of our house.






It would be great if others might post some pictures of what Autumn is like in their part of the world (or Spring if your south of the equator).


----------



## AuntHen

Paul said:


> My wife Kathleen and I decided to take a drive on Canadian Thanksgiving today (October 11) to our favourite dinner/drive-in in Selkirk, Manitoba. It is about a 40 minute drive from Winnipeg. The day was beautiful and warm. A perfect Autumn day for a drive.
> 
> Here is my picture taken at the Diner:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later in the early evening I took this picture of our house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be great if others might post some pictures of what Autumn is like in their part of the world (or Spring if your south of the equator).




oooooooooooooo fallen leaves!:wubu:


----------



## Inhibited

AmazingAmy said:


> It was a beautiful autumn day today with perfect sunshine, so went for a walk along the river with my parents, sister (left) and newphew!



Bugger, i can't rep you... What a great pics, looks like they were taken for a catalogue ... You both look like catalogue models...


----------



## moniquessbbw

Oldtimer76 said:


> An outfit and a body to die for, sweetie! You look truely sexy:smitten:



Thanks I am still a work in progress


----------



## AmazingAmy

Inhibited said:


> Bugger, i can't rep you... What a great pics, looks like they were taken for a catalogue ... You both look like catalogue models...



:blush: That's a real nice compliment - and one my sister will like to hear too! Thank you!


----------



## FatAndProud

I also posted these on the recent pics thread...however, these are definitely pictures of me living 

Yesterday, our university held an Open House. We were doing body-chalk outlines to lead the guests into our building.

View attachment 85933

View attachment 85934


----------



## Dromond

Me, Jackie, granddaughter Michelle, and the aftermath of a big family dinner at Buca di Beppo's, an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Mishty

Best week ever.

I have the worlds best friends. 

View attachment IMG_1363.jpg


View attachment IMG_1563.jpg


View attachment IMG_1599.jpg


View attachment IMG_1380.jpg


View attachment IMG_1591.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Mishty said:


> Best week ever.
> 
> I have the worlds best friends.


That may have a lot to do with the fact that you ARE a world's best friend.

Great pics.


----------



## tonynyc

Taken earlier this month at the Big Apple comic book convention 
posing with TNA /WWE Wrestling Superstar Kevin Nash 

Thanks to the assist of Kevin Nash &#8211; I was finally able to sneak into the Tall Guy thread here in DIMS :happy:







Taken this morning ...

Great day at the gym … it was good to get a workout in and then enjoy one of my favorite seasons of the year “Fall”


----------



## CastingPearls

tonynyc said:


> Taken earlier this month at the Big Apple comic book convention
> posing with TNA /WWE Wrestling Superstar Kevin Nash
> 
> Thanks to assist of Kevin Nash &#8211; I was finally able to sneak into the Tall Guy thread here in DIMS :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken this morning ...
> 
> Great day at the gym … it was good to get a workout in and then enjoy one of my favorite seasons of the year “Fall”


You look awesome in red, Tony! <blue too, but red...RORWWWWR>


----------



## Dromond

So Mishty posts right after I did and everyone forgets about me. Typical. It's always the pretty ones who get the attention.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Me, Jackie, granddaughter Michelle, and the aftermath of a big family dinner at Buca di Beppo's, an Italian restaurant.


Awwww! You guys look great!!!


----------



## Micara

Me, in the Twilight hometown of Forks, WA! 

I went to visit Eric in Washington and he was kind enough to make the 4-hour trip out to Forks for me. :wubu: God bless him.


----------



## Dromond

Hi Micara! *waves*


----------



## LovelyLiz

Dromond said:


> Me, Jackie, granddaughter Michelle, and the aftermath of a big family dinner at Buca di Beppo's, an Italian restaurant.



Great pic  Looks like it was a good time!


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I love Buca di Beppo's. Great food.


----------



## FatAndProud

Ok, forgive me. Last picture from a few days ago lol I just think it's ironic that I'm posting in the pictures of living thread....when I'm posing with friends in front of cadavers lol!!

View attachment 86040


----------



## isamarie69

Dromond said:


> Me, Jackie, granddaughter Michelle, and the aftermath of a big family dinner at Buca di Beppo's, an Italian restaurant.



Ha ha I just noticed your status and I love it! 
Also you have a beautiful family. I did not realize Buca was everywhere.


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Awwww! You guys look great!!!



Why thank you! What an unexpected compliment!



mcbeth said:


> Great pic  Looks like it was a good time!



It was a great time! All of Jackie's family are good people, I'm really fond of all of them.



thirtiesgirl said:


> I love Buca di Beppo's. Great food.



It surely is. This picky ol' Italian is quite happy with their food.


----------



## Dromond

isamarie69 said:


> Ha ha I just noticed your status and I love it!
> Also you have a beautiful family. I did not realize Buca was everywhere.



Thank Alicia Rose for the status. She made that joke, and I liked it so much I had to use it.

Thank you. Michelle is a heart breaker for sure. She's now in college, studying to be a nurse. Both her grandma and great aunt are nurses (Jackie and her sister), so it's sort of a family tradition.

Edit: Buca's is a chain, but it's not everywhere.


----------



## Dmitra

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, forgive me. Last picture from a few days ago lol I just think it's ironic that I'm posting in the pictures of living thread....when I'm posing with friends in front of cadavers lol!!



I am sooo jealous! No, seriously!  <insert rep IOU>


----------



## Dmitra

Dromond said:


> Me, Jackie, granddaughter Michelle, and the aftermath of a big family dinner at Buca di Beppo's, an Italian restaurant.



Mmm, this made me so hungry! Must find cool Italian restaurant soon. Lovely family pic! 



Mishty said:


> Best week ever.
> 
> I have the worlds best friends.



Great times!! It's obvious they all love you, too.



tonynyc said:


> Taken earlier this month at the Big Apple comic book convention
> posing with TNA /WWE Wrestling Superstar Kevin Nash
> 
> Thanks to the assist of Kevin Nash  I was finally able to sneak into the Tall Guy thread here in DIMS :happy:



Gosh that guy's tall. You and he make a great looking team!



tonynyc said:


> Taken this morning ...
> 
> Great day at the gym  it was good to get a workout in and then enjoy one of my favorite seasons of the year Fall



Red shirt alert!! Almost as faint inducing as blue and, as a bonus, my favorite color. Looking snappy!




Micara said:


> Me, in the Twilight hometown of Forks, WA!
> 
> I went to visit Eric in Washington and he was kind enough to make the 4-hour trip out to Forks for me. :wubu: God bless him.



This, THIS is love. So sweet, especially thinking of your hug-pic with him in another thread. D'awwww!


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> Me, Jackie, granddaughter Michelle, and the aftermath of a big family dinner at Buca di Beppo's, an Italian restaurant.



Great pic Dromond.


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> Taken earlier this month at the Big Apple comic book convention
> posing with TNA /WWE Wrestling Superstar Kevin Nash
> 
> Thanks to the assist of Kevin Nash  I was finally able to sneak into the Tall Guy thread here in DIMS :happy:
> 
> Taken this morning ...
> 
> Great day at the gym  it was good to get a workout in and then enjoy one of my favorite seasons of the year Fall



So awesome! Looking good, Tony


----------



## isamarie69

Dromond said:


> Thank Alicia Rose for the status. She made that joke, and I liked it so much I had to use it..





LOL Actually? I had also made it to you in the cleavage thread in response to my zombie pic.


----------



## MACKMANRON

on the crusie of my life june 2010


----------



## Dromond

isamarie69 said:


> LOL Actually? I had also made it to you in the cleavage thread in response to my zombie pic.



Doh! :doh:


----------



## Never2fat4me

MACKMANRON said:


> on the crusie of my life june 2010



Man that looks like fun!


----------



## Linda

MACKMANRON said:


> on the crusie of my life june 2010



What a gorgeous shot! Where did you sail to?


----------



## MACKMANRON

Linda said:


> What a gorgeous shot! Where did you sail to?



i think i was somewhere off the coast of turks and caicos it was unbelievable


----------



## Linda

MACKMANRON said:


> i think i was somewhere off the coast of turks and caicos it was unbelievable



Awesome!! :happy:


----------



## frankman

MACKMANRON said:


> on the cruise of my life june 2010



I'm on a boat motherf&@#er, don't you ever forget!


----------



## CastingPearls

MACKMANRON said:


> on the crusie of my life june 2010


That is such a peaceful pic.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

MACKMANRON said:


> on the crusie of my life june 2010



Wonderful picture! You look so calm and relaxed basking in those sun rays.


----------



## MACKMANRON

OneWickedAngel said:


> Wonderful picture! You look so calm and relaxed basking in those sun rays.



yes it was really hot down there but i cant wait to go again next year that's one thing about cruises once you go your hooked!
i highly recommend that everyone should go on one just for the experience of waking up every morning in another counrty.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

AmazingAmy said:


> It was a beautiful autumn day today with perfect sunshine, so went for a walk along the river with my parents, sister (left) and newphew!



I'm new here, but I just had to say that you and your sister are absolutely gorgeous, and the photos are equally lovely. I'd frame them both if I were you. Something about the light and scenery in the fall just makes any picture better too.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

mike0503 said:


> HI, to all I am New Here and just wanted to say Hello!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]




Officer, I have been bad and I need to be taken in for questioning! hehehe

:bow:


----------



## Gingembre

frankman said:


> I'm on a boat motherf&@#er, don't you ever forget!



I'm on a boat and it's going fast and i've got a nautical themed pashina afghan! 

Someone rep this dude for me please.


----------



## DaniBombshell

at the beach yay


----------



## imfree

DaniBombshell said:


> at the beach yay
> ....snipped lovely IMG...



Hi pretty Gal and welcome to Dimensions Forums!:bow:


----------



## Mishty

Sunday I spent a day with Hippies and local musicians, also known as: My People. lol We carved pumpkins, ate vegan pizza, and while some of them sang, or played the guitar, and one lovely fellow sketched, I found my calling with sidewalk chalk. Everyone was very impressed. 
The one with everyone in the photo was when the everyone was full and started coming out and they noticed my drawing which I called "Mrs.Roper"

the next to last one is Sunni being a goof ball.  

View attachment 34401_1700347793756_1389758866_31865732_3376428_n.jpg


View attachment 69802_1700231430847_1389758866_31865517_222591_n.jpg


View attachment IMG_185344.jpg


View attachment 67596_1700230030812_1389758866_31865510_2820077_n.jpg


View attachment IMG_1859ff.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

So this weekend it was my nieces birthday party, we had a cowboy themed party. My niece thought it would be funny if we all wore fake mustaches. So basicly this is what my dad would have looked like in full make up and a dress lol. 






And my buddy GoPanchoPurple!


----------



## AmazingAmy

DaniBombshell said:


> at the beach yay





Mishty said:


> Sunday I spent a day with Hippies and local musicians, also known as: My People. lol We carved pumpkins, ate vegan pizza, and while some of them sang, or played the guitar, and one lovely fellow sketched, I found my calling with sidewalk chalk. Everyone was very impressed.
> The one with everyone in the photo was when the everyone was full and started coming out and they noticed my drawing which I called "Mrs.Roper"
> 
> the next to last one is Sunni being a goof ball.





isamarie69 said:


> So this weekend it was my nieces birthday party, we had a cowboy themed party. My niece thought it would be funny if we all wore fake mustaches. So basicly this is what my dad would have looked like in full make up and a dress lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my buddy GoPanchoPurple!



All of these are awesome and look like so much fun!! :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I work in a children's dental office- some of us like to dress up for the kids


----------



## Dromond

That's fantastic. A true green eyed fairy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dromond said:


> That's fantastic. A true green eyed fairy.



Lol- I was a butterfly


----------



## Dromond

Yeah, but I couldn't use your screen name with "butterfly."


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I work in a children's dental office- some of us like to dress up for the kids



*Looking Good GEF * :wubu:

*
But what of us poor adults... are we "chopped liver' 
*


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I work in a children's dental office- some of us like to dress up for the kids



Wow! Amazing job on the face makeup!!!! Looking great.


----------



## paintsplotch

twas me today.... dressed up to be a lil devil and hand out candy 

View attachment 2010-10-31-47900.jpg


----------



## Paul

paintsplotch said:


> twas me today.... dressed up to be a lil devil and hand out candy



**A cute lil' red devil**


----------



## CastingPearls

paintsplotch said:


> twas me today.... dressed up to be a lil devil and hand out candy


SOOOOOOO cute!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I work in a children's dental office- some of us like to dress up for the kids


Love it!..............


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dromond said:


> That's fantastic. A true green eyed fairy.





tonynyc said:


> *Looking Good GEF * :wubu:
> 
> *
> But what of us poor adults... are we "chopped liver'
> *





mcbeth said:


> Wow! Amazing job on the face makeup!!!! Looking great.





CastingPearls said:


> Love it!..............




Thank you!


----------



## willowmoon

paintsplotch said:


> twas me today.... dressed up to be a lil devil and hand out candy



I like it!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I work in a children's dental office- some of us like to dress up for the kids



That's Fantastic Greenie! Love the face-painting!



paintsplotch said:


> twas me today.... dressed up to be a lil devil and hand out candy



Oh my, too cute!


----------



## paintsplotch

i must say... i love this site cuz i get lots of compliments.... ahhhhh

Hugs to all! Mwa!


----------



## CastingPearls

paintsplotch said:


> i must say... i love this site cuz i get lots of compliments.... ahhhhh
> 
> Hugs to all! Mwa!


You're also a warm loving person so you attract that too.


----------



## mz_puss

Ok so not sure if this constitutes as living , But i was attempting a Halloween photo shoot with a friend and the photos turned out terribly, but some are pretty funny, im trying to look sexy with a giant spider and fake blood didn't really work out and the pics were blurry but i thought id share, my spiders name is sprinkles  

View attachment 155.JPG


View attachment 153.JPG


View attachment 086.JPG


View attachment 115.JPG


----------



## samuraiscott

mz_puss said:


> Ok so not sure if this constitutes as living , But i was attempting a Halloween photo shoot with a friend and the photos turned out terribly, but some are pretty funny, im trying to look sexy with a giant spider and fake blood didn't really work out and the pics were blurry but i thought id share, my spiders name is sprinkles



You most definitely pull sexy off. Like Whoah.:wubu:


----------



## WannabePrincess

I found my new house in London!!! <3


----------



## Bigtigmom

lucidbliss said:


> hmmm me and my bestie... and me at sshhhcoool...and me out and about with my family



I LOVE the hair and your sooo freakin cute chick!! Seriously, you are just adorable. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Bigtigmom

OneWickedAngel said:


> In costume at the NJ Bash...





Hey, I was there too and she totally rocked that costume, matter of fact all of "The Pussycat's" did!!! That was a great night. Thanks Rai for entertaining us, everyone loved you guys.


----------



## LovelyLiz

mz_puss said:


> Ok so not sure if this constitutes as living , But i was attempting a Halloween photo shoot with a friend and the photos turned out terribly, but some are pretty funny, im trying to look sexy with a giant spider and fake blood didn't really work out and the pics were blurry but i thought id share, my spiders name is sprinkles



DANG! Super hottttttttt!



WannabePrincess said:


> I found my new house in London!!! <3



Great picture!  Love the outfit too.


----------



## Cat

Out ghost town hunting in the middle of no-where Wyoming: 

View attachment IMG_1686-2.JPG


----------



## Tad

Cat said:


> Out ghost town hunting in the middle of no-where Wyoming:



Very cool pic! 

(I admit the engineer in me was mostly marveling at what good shape that wall is in, despite no maintenance for who-knows-how-long. Someone built well! But you look cool and adventurous and awesome as ever too.)


----------



## spacedcowgirl

Cat said:


> Out ghost town hunting in the middle of no-where Wyoming



Ghost town hunting! Awesome hobby, and beautiful picture!


----------



## Paul

WannabePrincess said:


> I found my new house in London!!! <3


Lovely!


----------



## CastingPearls

WannabePrincess said:


> I found my new house in London!!! <3


Great shot and LOVE the skirt/tutu!


----------



## CastingPearls

mz_puss said:


> Ok so not sure if this constitutes as living , But i was attempting a Halloween photo shoot with a friend and the photos turned out terribly, but some are pretty funny, im trying to look sexy with a giant spider and fake blood didn't really work out and the pics were blurry but i thought id share, my spiders name is sprinkles


That you named him Sprinkles is adorable. Did Sprinkles hand-cuff you?


----------



## CastingPearls

Cat said:


> Out ghost town hunting in the middle of no-where Wyoming:


That shot is so arty. I love your skirt too!


----------



## ChickletsBBW

I have seen a lot of fantastic pics so thank you all for posting 
I've seen a few 'costume pics' so I thought I'd add mine from this halloween, just me and my mom.
I wanted to see if I could pull of the Goth look and my mom was a jypsy.

*edit* ok.. so I can't add it, it's too big and I dont have photoshop on my new laptop.


----------



## Cat

Tad said:


> Very cool pic!
> 
> (I admit the engineer in me was mostly marveling at what good shape that wall is in, despite no maintenance for who-knows-how-long. Someone built well! But you look cool and adventurous and awesome as ever too.)



Thanks, Tad. I would figure this house was turn of the century, roughly. It's in a really sparsely populated area, so very little damage by vandals. I would guess the structure has 5 years left, tops. The roof is caving in and after that goes, I think it won't take long...





spacedcowgirl said:


> Ghost town hunting! Awesome hobby, and beautiful picture!



Thanks, Spacedcowgirl! It is a lot of fun.




CastingPearls said:


> That shot is so arty. I love your skirt too!



Thanks, CastingPearls!


----------



## Never2fat4me

mz_puss said:


> Ok so not sure if this constitutes as living , But i was attempting a Halloween photo shoot with a friend and the photos turned out terribly, but some are pretty funny, im trying to look sexy with a giant spider and fake blood didn't really work out and the pics were blurry but i thought id share, my spiders name is sprinkles



Whaddya mean? You make anything look sexy!!

Chris :wubu:


----------



## AtlantisAK

Me at Oddmall in Hudson, OH with an awesome Cyber Punk gal!  There were three of them walking around. Her lime green really made the rest of the picture greenish, haha. Also met another vendor who did chain mail and was wearing a chain mail shirt all day long. It weighed 22 pounds!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite

AtlantisAK said:


> Me at Oddmall in Hudson, OH with an awesome Cyber Punk gal!  There were three of them walking around. Her lime green really made the rest of the picture greenish, haha. Also met another vendor who did chain mail and was wearing a chain mail shirt all day long. It weighed 22 pounds!



Love it.  How did it go?


----------



## NJDoll

I have to admit, I love these kind of threads.. I'm such a people watcher and seeing people in different and fun environments in such a treat.. here's a few of me. 

View attachment 6500_1173853954182_1463040015_454318_5171039_s.jpg


View attachment abs n me.jpg


View attachment bar.jpg


----------



## AsianXL

^ ChinaMan is in :smitten:


----------



## WannabePrincess

80s fancy dress party  

View attachment 75999_456142904930_514784930_5183534_1579179_n.jpg


----------



## darkfly

:smitten: I,m in love :smitten:


----------



## CrazyGuy13

NJDoll said:


> I have to admit, I love these kind of threads.. I'm such a people watcher and seeing people in different and fun environments in such a treat.. here's a few of me.



This is gonna be kind of random, but is that last picture at the Saloon in State College? The guy with the PSU shirt is what makes me think this, lol.


----------



## NJDoll

CrazyGuy13 said:


> This is gonna be kind of random, but is that last picture at the Saloon in State College? The guy with the PSU shirt is what makes me think this, lol.



Good eye, yes that was the Saloon at PSU. My favorite bar in college. I think the band Holeinone (however they spell it) was playing. Awesome college times, I miss it.


----------



## CrazyGuy13

NJDoll said:


> Good eye, yes that was the Saloon at PSU. My favorite bar in college. I think the band Holeinone (however they spell it) was playing. Awesome college times, I miss it.



Lol, the PSU shirt combined with the pitchers helped give it away. My first legal drink was a monkey boy there.


----------



## Micara

My daughter and I on our way to see "The Room". Gotta love 12-year-olds. 












Me as Magenta at "The Rocky Horror Picture Show"


----------



## LovelyLiz

Micara said:


> My daughter and I on our way to see "The Room". Gotta love 12-year-olds.



OMG THE ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that movie. Hope you guys had a great time, you sure look like you are! Great pics.


----------



## NJDoll

CrazyGuy13 said:


> Lol, the PSU shirt combined with the pitchers helped give it away. My first legal drink was a monkey boy there.



I have to agree.. my first "legal" drink was a strawberry monkey boy.. I think over the rest of my college career I tried most of them.. but the first one is still my favorite.


----------



## Mishty

Last night I tried to pretend to be a musician, but that damn guitar weighs a lot, and the hat made my head sweat. Maybe I'm a better groupie.... 

 

View attachment 76240_155193081190077_100000981593497_254699_5202696_n.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

I always feel a little weird posting on any thread outside of the BHM/FFA board, I feel like I shouldn't be bother all you lovely people with my drivel. 

BUT, I think I should branch out, this is me today, on my paid day off thanks to all the wonderful Veterans, looking scummy. I'm going for the no shave november look. It's not going so well.


----------



## FatAndProud

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel a little weird posting on any thread outside of the BHM/FFA board, I feel like I shouldn't be bother all you lovely people with my drivel.
> 
> BUT, I think I should branch out, this is me today, on my paid day off thanks to all the wonderful Veterans, looking scummy. I'm going for the no shave november look. It's not going so well.



I totally have that Beatles hoodie :happy:


----------



## vardon_grip

Micara said:


> My daughter and I on our way to see "The Room". Gotta love 12-year-olds.



This picture is priceless!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

FatAndProud said:


> I totally have that Beatles hoodie :happy:



 it's my favorite. I was happy that I could find one that fit.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel a little weird posting on any thread outside of the BHM/FFA board, I feel like I shouldn't be bother all you lovely people with my drivel.
> 
> BUT, I think I should branch out, this is me today, on my paid day off thanks to all the wonderful Veterans, looking scummy. I'm going for the no shave november look. It's not going so well.



You are such a handsome guy! And AFAIC, the more people who post pics, the better. 'Cause I am nosy. 



vardon_grip said:


> This picture is priceless!



ITA, I love this one! You and your daughter are both adorable.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel a little weird posting on any thread outside of the BHM/FFA board, I feel like I shouldn't be bother all you lovely people with my drivel.
> 
> BUT, I think I should branch out, this is me today, on my paid day off thanks to all the wonderful Veterans, looking scummy. I'm going for the no shave november look. It's not going so well.



Not going so well? Totally wrong! Very handsome. 

Glad you ventured out. Wish more of the BHM/FFA boardies would do the same. :happy::bow:


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Not going so well? Totally wrong! Very handsome.
> 
> Glad you ventured out. *Wish more of the BHM/FFA boardies would do the same.* :happy::bow:



Ditto! We don't bite out here


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Well, I hear LFW does. :batting:


----------



## littlefairywren

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Well, I hear LFW does. :batting:



Hahaha, I didn't want to scare them away


----------



## LovelyLiz

Pics of myself livin' (la vida loca). (Sorry, stupid joke ) I went to the Latin Grammy awards last night in Las Vegas! It was a super fun time.  Here's a pic of me at our seats about half an hour before the show (most people didn't show up until right as the show was starting). We also went to the official grammy after party, where I drank a big glass of ice water  (I am still getting over a cold...) Great time!


----------



## pinkylou

Working at the "Faces of Africa" art exhibition, I'm on the right looking flustered, didn't know there was a little girl under the table loooool!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

OneWickedAngel said:


> That's Fantastic Greenie! Love the face-painting!



Thank you R 



Cat said:


> Out ghost town hunting in the middle of no-where Wyoming:



Jeez that background is so absolutely stunning! Incredible picture!



Micara said:


> My daughter and I on our way to see "The Room". Gotta love 12-year-olds.


Very cute- she looks a lot like you





Mishty said:


> Last night I tried to pretend to be a musician, but that damn guitar weighs a lot, and the hat made my head sweat. Maybe I'm a better groupie....



I love the cool way you look :bow:



Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel a little weird posting on any thread outside of the BHM/FFA board, I feel like I shouldn't be bother all you lovely people with my drivel.
> 
> BUT, I think I should branch out, this is me today, on my paid day off thanks to all the wonderful Veterans, looking scummy. I'm going for the no shave november look. It's not going so well.



The one picture of you not smiling- and you post it here  

Anyhoo, I like it, too 



mcbeth said:


> Pics of myself livin' (la vida loca). (Sorry, stupid joke ) I went to the Latin Grammy awards last night in Las Vegas! It was a super fun time.  Here's a pic of me at our seats about half an hour before the show (most people didn't show up until right as the show was starting). We also went to the official grammy after party, where I drank a big glass of ice water  (I am still getting over a cold...) Great time!



Beautiful smile- that matches your beautiful face and personality


----------



## spacedcowgirl

mcbeth said:


> Pics of myself livin' (la vida loca). (Sorry, stupid joke ) I went to the Latin Grammy awards last night in Las Vegas! It was a super fun time.  Here's a pic of me at our seats about half an hour before the show (most people didn't show up until right as the show was starting). We also went to the official grammy after party, where I drank a big glass of ice water  (I am still getting over a cold...) Great time!



I love your blouse! Looks like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Beautiful smile- that matches your beautiful face and personality



Thanks for making me smile again, GEF.  



spacedcowgirl said:


> I love your blouse! Looks like it was a lot of fun.



Thank you spacedcowgirl! It's a dress actually, and it grew on me over the course of the night.


----------



## frankman

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I always feel a little weird posting on any thread outside of the BHM/FFA board, I feel like I shouldn't be bother all you lovely people with my drivel.
> 
> BUT, I think I should branch out, this is me today, on my paid day off thanks to all the wonderful Veterans, looking scummy. I'm going for the no shave november look. It's not going so well.



Damn son, it looks like you're on your way to off someone.


----------



## mick_geek

What was the gig then? I see the old lady bag under the table as well....very 1950s deValera's Ireland  x


pinkylou said:


> Working at the "Faces of Africa" art exhibition, I'm on the right looking flustered, didn't know there was a little girl under the table loooool!!


----------



## pinkylou

mick_geek said:


> What was the gig then? I see the old lady bag under the table as well....very 1950s deValera's Ireland  x



Hey cheeky, that old lady bag wasnt mine!! You know you want it though...I'll see what I can do


----------



## moniquessbbw

The one and only Black Alice in Wonderland. Come on over to the dark side 
The second pic is my nephew and his gf Shay. The third pic is Shay who just turned 21 on Oct-28th Me damn I'm 40 Oct 31st and my neice Natalye 24 on Oct-21st. We had so much fun but now I am middle aged :doh: sweet baby jesus. 

View attachment cBFL1030047.jpg


View attachment aBFL1030025.jpg


View attachment aBFL1030051.jpg


----------



## spacedcowgirl

moniquessbbw said:


> The one and only Black Alice in Wonderland. Come on over to the dark side
> The second pic is my nephew and his gf Shay. The third pic is Shay who just turned 21 on Oct-28th Me damn I'm 40 Oct 31st and my neice Natalye 24 on Oct-21st. We had so much fun but now I am middle aged :doh: sweet baby jesus.



Your costume is adorable!


----------



## Lamia

Me doing a shot with my niece at her bach party. The shot is called a "blowjob" you can tell how much that thrills me...I'm on the left snarling.






ok I am going for it






Hey it wasn't that bad!!






This picture is hilarious. It's me pretending I am jumping in the air. I cropped out the rest of the wedding party so it's kind of blurry.


----------



## isamarie69

Lamia said:


> Me doing a shot with my niece at her bach party. The shot is called a "blowjob" you can tell how much that thrills me...I'm on the left snarling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok I am going for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it wasn't that bad!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture is hilarious. It's me pretending I am jumping in the air. I cropped out the rest of the wedding party so it's kind of blurry.



Looks like you had alot of fun. You guys look so pretty in the wedding photo. You have to post a still one so we can see the dresses.


----------



## spacedcowgirl

Here's me at Halloween. I am snarling at hubby who is dressed as Xander, complete with hand-whittled stakes (LOL). I cropped him out since it wasn't his choice to post the pic. 

(Yes, I realize these characters don't really exist concurrently, but I really wanted to be vampire Willow so we made it work  ) 

View attachment IMG_1549.jpg


----------



## mick_geek

Oooooh that would be sooo awesome, dont forget to autograph first tho 



pinkylou said:


> Hey cheeky, that old lady bag wasnt mine!! You know you want it though...I'll see what I can do


----------



## Oldtimer76

moniquessbbw said:


> The one and only Black Alice in Wonderland. Come on over to the dark side
> The second pic is my nephew and his gf Shay. The third pic is Shay who just turned 21 on Oct-28th Me damn I'm 40 Oct 31st and my neice Natalye 24 on Oct-21st. We had so much fun but now I am middle aged :doh: sweet baby jesus.




Congrats!

You look amazing!:smitten:
Noone sees you are 'a middle aged woman', LOL. You are very beautiful and look way younger than 40. Everytime I see you, I feel warm inside, because of your amazing smile:blush:

:wubu:


----------



## Dromond

After the somber business of the burial for Jackie's father, the family got together at Jackie's brother's house. It turned into a fun time, rather than a maudlin mourning session. What we've got here is a group shot of all his (meaning Jackie's father) kids, grandkids and great grandkids, along with sundry spouses. Despite what it may look like, there are only three generations in this pic.


----------



## daddyoh70

Semiannual International Fashion Show put on by my employer. I provide some of the entertainment





Here are some beautiful women from Turkey I met at the show


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

rainyday said:


> Mowing the lawn, exercising, traveling, walking, painting, fishing, exploring, playing, swimming, learning, gardening. At a concert, in a park, on a bike, in the woods...you get the idea. Post pics of yourself alive, moving, doing, living.



We had all four of our local grand kids over for a cookie-making party. Three boys, ages 5, 7, 9 and one little gal, 2/12, who can clean their clocks. I wish I could show them off but, for the Ho-Ho's, that's a No-No. You will have to settle for a picture of me, on clean-up detail (what we call Brownie work around here.) 

I think you can tell how happy grandpa Ho Ho is. 

View attachment PC040044-scaled.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

My friends decided to go out on Friday night because we've all been having a hard time lately (I've had the hardest) and of course... when you go out, you're gonna take pics! lol. Even though I had hours to wait before my guy friends were going to show up, I didn't have the greatest of ressources to put makeup on. All I have is black around my eyes and a stain on my lips. Not bad for not having much on, lol.

So I was taking a break with my friends from dancing and was trying to decide what drink to get next (I loooove mixing, lol) when my friend said "look at me!" and had the camera pointing to me...






Then we went back on the dancefloor. And you can always tell when I'm having fun if my tongue makes an appearance during a night. This is the only pic the tongue came out because I made a conscious effort afterwards to keep it in, lol.


----------



## DreamyInToronto

CarlaSixx said:


> My friends decided to go out on Friday night because we've all been having a hard time lately (I've had the hardest) and of course... when you go out, you're gonna take pics! lol. Even though I had hours to wait before my guy friends were going to show up, I didn't have the greatest of ressources to put makeup on. All I have is black around my eyes and a stain on my lips. Not bad for not having much on, lol.
> 
> So I was taking a break with my friends from dancing and was trying to decide what drink to get next (I loooove mixing, lol) when my friend said "look at me!" and had the camera pointing to me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went back on the dancefloor. And you can always tell when I'm having fun if my tongue makes an appearance during a night. This is the only pic the tongue came out because I made a conscious effort afterwards to keep it in, lol.



CARLASIXX!!! You are sooo stunningly adorable! And you have magnificent eyebrows! (And you don't need makeup either!) xoxo


----------



## CarlaSixx

DreamyInToronto said:


> CARLASIXX!!! You are sooo stunningly adorable! And you have magnificent eyebrows! (And you don't need makeup either!) xoxo



:blush:

Thank you.

I get those brows naturally, lol. I often feel weird about my brows cuz everyone I know fills theirs in or have sparse ones, and mine are thick, full, and naturally rounded. The only part I have to twease is the middle cuz I was cursed with a unibrow. Which is thankfully thinning out MAJORLY after years of plucking, lol.


----------



## isamarie69

daddyoh70 said:


> Semiannual International Fashion Show put on by my employer. I provide some of the entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some beautiful women from Turkey I met at the show



FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## robinalbertson73

*This is My oldest son and myself* 

View attachment mejake.jpg


----------



## robinalbertson73

*My youngest son and myself, and yes the hair is always changing lol* 

View attachment metrev.jpg


----------



## Aust99

You have beautiful children.


----------



## LovelyLiz

I agree with Aust, you clearly have good genes.  Lovely family!


----------



## robinalbertson73

Thank you so much.


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Aust99 said:


> You have beautiful children.



I agree with Aust99.


----------



## 1love_emily

Hmm... me living? I live for my friends and family and to play trombone. So here are photos of me doing all of the above!







I'm the one in the sexy hat, for sure. One of my closest friends is on my right, and the other close friend on the left  Halloween is so fun!






Me and most of my girls - I'm in the top right corner  I just love this photo of me... its how I smile when I'm around people who I love and feel safe around






Finally, I'm the second chair. The first is a good friend of mine, and we love to compete against each other for the first chair position 






I just like this gif


----------



## rg770Ibanez

1love_emily said:


> Hmm... me living? I live for my friends and family and to play trombone. So here are photos of me doing all of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the sexy hat, for sure. One of my closest friends is on my right, and the other close friend on the left  Halloween is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and most of my girls - I'm in the top right corner  I just love this photo of me... its how I smile when I'm around people who I love and feel safe around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I'm the second chair. The first is a good friend of mine, and we love to compete against each other for the first chair position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this gif



Cute pics! Kudos on the trombone playing :bow: and LOL @ your gif


----------



## PigPen

funny enough i have noticed that all my adult pictures, somehow involve a drink in my hand. gonnahave to look into that.

either way, one of me when i used to shave my head, and a recent one of me, pretty well into a few drinks in. 

View attachment Untitled.jpg


View attachment Untitled2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

PigPen said:


> funny enough i have noticed that all my adult pictures, somehow involve a drink in my hand. goona have to look into that.
> 
> either way, one of my when i used to shave my head, and a recent one of me, pretty well into a few drinks in.


 

Well, look at Mr. Daring, showing off his face again! 

Great pics!


----------



## PigPen

Surlysomething said:


> Well, look at Mr. Daring, showing off his face again!
> 
> Great pics!



hahahah yeah, i said fvck it, it's too late anyways lol


----------



## Surlysomething

PigPen said:


> hahahah yeah, i said fvck it, it's too late anyways lol


 

No kidding. Who cares! 

I think you look like a BHM Slash.


----------



## CastingPearls

PigPen said:


> funny enough i have noticed that all my adult pictures, somehow involve a drink in my hand. gonnahave to look into that.
> 
> either way, one of me when i used to shave my head, and a recent one of me, pretty well into a few drinks in.


It's good to see your face!!!! Great pics!


----------



## sergi5

In Portugal? I dont think so. It is only a forgotten abbey near Lisbon.


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty

my birthday party a couple month ago 
and yes, that was my very own bottle of champagne. 

View attachment DSCN0245.JPG


View attachment DSCN0270.JPG


----------



## winndich

Me on stage with my band and next to it me on the Wacken-Open-Air-Festival 4 years ago. 

View attachment l_41b5b7ce73ff4b3b91f177ef3fad9dbd.jpg


View attachment l_eecd75782815b5381de7f1ebd1493d84.jpg


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

thanks for all the nice comments people. I wasn't expecting that since I don't venture out here too much, but I'm workin' on it. I posted a similar one else where, but here I was waiting for my "hot date" at work. We usually walk to the cafeteria together. 






hahaha, looking at this picture again. it's God awful, I need to smile more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Took my girls to a huge light display at a zoo in SC before Christmas. Got to stop and stand around the bonfire and feed some of the animals in the petting zoo. Was very cold but fun for all of us


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Prancing through a random field somewhere!


----------



## Paul

What a nice picture.


Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Prancing through a random field somewhere!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Took my girls to a huge light display at a zoo in SC before Christmas. Got to stop and stand around the bonfire and feed some of the animals in the petting zoo. Was very cold but fun for all of us



Such a beautiful family!!! They are lucky to have you for a mom. 



Kurvaceous_Kelsey said:


> Prancing through a random field somewhere!



I know you're running and not sitting on the ground, but your photo really reminds me of that famous painting "Christina's World" (and I really like that painting!). Very cool.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

mcbeth said:


> Such a beautiful family!!! They are lucky to have you for a mom.
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're running and not sitting on the ground, but your photo really reminds me of that famous painting "Christina's World" (and I really like that painting!). Very cool.



Oh wow I've never seen that painting, but it is beautiful and I'm honored you think my photo is similar. Thank you. My boyfriend actually took a series of random pics of me running through this field because I was "bouncing" in all the right places, haha.


----------



## Kurvaceous_Kelsey

Paul said:


> What a nice picture.



Thank you


----------



## Mysti Mountains

Here I am taking my canoe out on the lake...anyone care to join me? 

View attachment Mysti'sCanoeTrip (4)mini.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

what lake is that Mysti?


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

mcbeth said:


> I know you're running and not sitting on the ground, but your photo really reminds me of that famous painting "Christina's World" (and I really like that painting!). Very cool.



I thought the very same thing. Great minds think alike!  I love Andrew Wyeth. :bow:


----------



## Never2fat4me

Mysti Mountains said:


> Here I am taking my canoe out on the lake...anyone care to join me?



What red-blooded FA wouldn't want to join you? You look like you would fill out that canoe very well!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## LivingCanvas

[This was one of the photos that was saved from the hard drive of my laptop that crashed.]







Boy...as much as I like the "2 minute blow dry," I definitely miss my long hair. =(


----------



## Deacone

Me and J_JP_M at Bristol Zombie Walk last year 

I did the make-up 










At Reading Festival 2010 with my friends. Covered in neon paint 





On my way to Download Festival 2010 






After Download Festival 2010 (and slipped in the mud with all my camping gear on) walking to Maccy D's with no shoes. I'm so cool 

I'm living goddamnit!


----------



## kayrae

I'm scared


----------



## instantkarma

taking a break while hiking in the mountains of North Carolina





at the bowling alley with my gorgeous best friend <3





fishing (with marshmallows and hot dogs as bait ) in Virginia


----------



## LovelyLiz

instantkarma said:


> taking a break while hiking in the mountains of North Carolina
> 
> at the bowling alley with my gorgeous best friend <3
> 
> fishing (with marshmallows and hot dogs as bait ) in Virginia



You're gorgeous! And I love that fishing shot - such an alive photo. Welcome to Dims!


----------



## instantkarma

mcbeth said:


> You're gorgeous! And I love that fishing shot - such an alive photo. Welcome to Dims!



Aww, thank you!


----------



## Paul

I love your pictures. Very lovely.


instantkarma said:


> taking a break while hiking in the mountains of North Carolina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the bowling alley with my gorgeous best friend <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fishing (with marshmallows and hot dogs as bait ) in Virginia


----------



## CastingPearls

The pic with the fishy is my favorite too! Nice shots!


----------



## Nose_body_knows

We were at a park for my wife's birthday, we sat down to rest and took some photos. Here is me. 

View attachment me poo.jpg


----------



## fluffyandcute

Eating mexican for my birthday back in October :eat2: 

View attachment eating for bday.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Doing my grand daughters nails when she came to visit me at work one afternoon. 

View attachment Cecee and I.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Well the picture is old but I'm going to use it as a marker for my newest goal. I'm setting out to learn some sweet mixed martial arts!  

View attachment katana.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw

Me and the girls hanging out. 

View attachment KatBFL0122006.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Ruffie said:


> Doing my grand daughters nails when she came to visit me at work one afternoon.


 
You guys are too cute!


----------



## Cat

Taking awkward family photos at Red Rock Canyon near Las Vegas: 

View attachment IMG_0297.JPG


View attachment IMG_0354.JPG


View attachment IMG_0208.JPG


----------



## Miskatonic

I feel like all I've been doing since I signed up has been posting pictures. Does that make me vain? (no it does not)







Me at Boston Pride last year with my friends Lana and Michelle.


----------



## KittyKitten

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and the girls hanging out.



Four gorgeous gals!


----------



## ladle

lucky to be alive and thankful for it this week! 

View attachment Photo on 2011-02-25 at 23.00.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw

ladle said:


> lucky to be alive and thankful for it this week!



I was thinking about you when I saw the news. I am really glad you are safe. Take care of yourself.


----------



## daddyoh70

moniquessbbw said:


> I was thinking about you when I saw the news. I am really glad you are safe. Take care of yourself.



Same here. Glad you are safe, Ladle!


----------



## Lamia

Ok this is an old picture, but my friend Bill posted it on Facebook. It's me at an art club dance age 18. I'm wearing the tablecloth and standing in front of a banner with the art club mascot on it. Our mascot was "Rusty the Roadkill". It was the only school dance I ever attended.


----------



## VickiNicole

heres a picture of me and my friends being silly at a restaraunt
View attachment groupnose.jpg


----------



## evilvampire

fluffyandcute said:


> Eating mexican for my birthday back in October :eat2:



nice picture   I WANT SOME! hahaha


----------



## evilvampire

1love_emily said:


> Hmm... me living? I live for my friends and family and to play trombone. So here are photos of me doing all of the above!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one in the sexy hat, for sure. One of my closest friends is on my right, and the other close friend on the left  Halloween is so fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and most of my girls - I'm in the top right corner  I just love this photo of me... its how I smile when I'm around people who I love and feel safe around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, I'm the second chair. The first is a good friend of mine, and we love to compete against each other for the first chair position
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like this gif




My son plays trombone as well! hehehe


----------



## Isa

Enjoying a tasty beverage at the Rodeo.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Isa said:


> Enjoying a tasty beverage at the Rodeo.



And looking mighty tasty yourself! 

Chris


----------



## Deacone

My sister and I at Wembley Stadium watching Muse 






Friends and I doing the rock macarena at Propaganda  (i'm at the end!)






Lol don't hassle the hoff.


----------



## StormChaser68

Last year I took part in the American Diabetes Association's Tour de Cure. It's a bike ride that happens in most of the major US cities each year and this past year was my first. I did the 33 mile route last year and plan on doing the same ride again this year...

pics are from my training rides as i got ready for last years ride...












being that Im a type II diabetic this is a very worthwhile cause for me...one day we'll find a cure for diabetes..


----------



## Dromond

Me at a board game club meeting, deep in thought planning my losing strategy.


----------



## CastingPearls

Dromond said:


> Me at a board game club meeting, deep in thought planning my losing strategy.


Great pic, John.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dromond said:


> Me at a board game club meeting, deep in thought planning my losing strategy.



Really good picture of you!

What board games do you play?


----------



## mz_puss

Dromond said:


> Me at a board game club meeting, deep in thought planning my losing strategy.



very handsome good sir


----------



## Dromond

CastingPearls said:


> Great pic, John.



Thank you, Lainey. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Really good picture of you!
> 
> What board games do you play?



Thanks! As for board games, set it in front of me and I'll play it at least once.



mz_puss said:


> very handsome good sir



Thank you!


----------



## Shan34

Love seeing the pics!!
This is a pic of me inside some of the Portage Glacier ruins near Girdwood, Ak. Always drove past this and looked at it with wonder as a I child and was happy to finally walk through the bush and get a real look at it. 

View attachment portageglacierruins.jpg


----------



## Xutjja

The weather's terrible here today so, I've just spent it chatting online with my kitty.


----------



## got nuffin

go underneath them, see what you find.
View attachment 198052_1810002243867_1054315300_2055944_8244157_n.jpg

View attachment 196150_1810015324194_1054315300_2055985_5138905_n.jpg


----------



## goofy girl

Xutjja said:


> The weather's terrible here today so, I've just spent it chatting online with my kitty.



beeeeeeeeeeeeeeautiful!!!! 



got nuffin said:


> go underneath them, see what you find.
> View attachment 91572
> 
> View attachment 91573



Love them!


----------



## Shu-shu

Impossible to remember the most beautiful for ever... 

View attachment ??????-2010-461.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Hair night for the girls at the youth centre I run. The kids wanted to give me a mohawk so I obliged. Second picture is of it a couple of hours later when I got home. THe things I do to keep the kids happy LOL! 

View attachment hawk.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-03-09 at 19.27 #3.jpg


----------



## mszwebs

Ruffie That Looks So Freakin Cute!!!


----------



## snuggletiger

Shu-shu said:


> Impossible to remember the most beautiful for ever...



where was that picture taken at?


----------



## Shu-shu

snuggletiger said:


> where was that picture taken at?



It was in Egypt. Beautiful is not it?


----------



## snuggletiger

it is pretty Ms Shu-Shu. If I go I know I'd be looking for Mubarak. Maybe he and I could sing a duet by the Sphinx.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ruffie said:


> Hair night for the girls at the youth centre I run. The kids wanted to give me a mohawk so I obliged. Second picture is of it a couple of hours later when I got home. THe things I do to keep the kids happy LOL!



You are so fun! I love it! Those kids are lucky to have you around.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

ok i'll play....

Toronto bbw party





at the aviary with the ladies





random mnidnight pizza party





july 4th weekend 2 years back lol





dorky at new years 2 years back 





the day i turned into a seashell at kelly's house lol





pretty self explanatory





i just don't even have words for this photo...





cuddles





chatting with kelly <3


----------



## Shu-shu

Toronto bbw party


I watched your photos with great pleasure. Thanks for positive emotions. I dream to visit a same party. ))))


----------



## The Orange Mage

Xutjja said:


> The weather's terrible here today so, I've just spent it chatting online with my kitty.



You and your kitty look quite lovely!


----------



## Xutjja

Thanks to everyone that responded. My life is kind of boring at the moment so, I spend a lot of time in front of my computer with Miss Fu. She is a fantastic companion with a lot of personality.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

Shu-shu said:


> Toronto bbw party
> 
> 
> I watched your photos with great pleasure. Thanks for positive emotions. I dream to visit a same party. ))))



there is one coming up april 16th


----------



## knobby59

juicyjacqulyn- Fantastic pics!!!:smitten:


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

knobby59 said:


> juicyjacqulyn- Fantastic pics!!!:smitten:



thanks


----------



## Ruffie

Thank you for the nice comments Mz and Mcbeth!


----------



## wrench13




----------



## b0nnie

Playing around in White Sands National Monument 3/24 

View attachment dims3.JPG


View attachment dims.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


----------



## bonified

View attachment 91749
playin at home


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm going to cross post this, merely because it is one of the best pictures of me like ever. I have no clue why I like it so much. 







This is my prized possession, my Conn88HO trombone... I got it two years ago, and I can't imagine life without it. My trombone is like an extension of my soul.


----------



## pat70327

Great sunny photo!


Shu-shu said:


> Impossible to remember the most beautiful for ever...


----------



## pat70327

juicyjacqulyn said:


> ok i'll play....
> 
> july 4th weekend 2 years back lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dorky at new years 2 years back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the day i turned into a seashell at kelly's house lol



All of those photos are great. I really like these 3 and particularly the one where you turned into a seashell!!!! Awesome!


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

pat70327 said:


> All of those photos are great. I really like these 3 and particularly the one where you turned into a seashell!!!! Awesome!



lol ya that was so weird but fun lol


----------



## mel

b0nnie said:


> Playing around in White Sands National Monument 3/24



that looks too fun!!


----------



## biggirlsrock

juicyjacqulyn said:


> ok i'll play....
> 
> 
> random mnidnight pizza party




Gorgeous! Double-J :wubu:


----------



## danielson123

Hey everybody, heres some randoms I found.

1. Fiddling around with a replica Master Sword (last year)
2. Me (on the right) and my high school calc teacher on Twin Day (2 years ago)
3. Playing mini golf on Long Beach Island with very bad sunburn and a weird face (last summer)
4. Dressed up as a wrestler doing God knows what as I blacked out (last Halloween)
5. Getting an RKO from my cousin (in my Halloween shirt) hours before Monday Night Raw in Pittsburgh (Last Monday) 

View attachment 18535_1348092627123_1375533604_995119_5576252_n.jpg


View attachment 26873_1319728228151_1079132252_30973437_4760050_n.jpg


View attachment 28132_433607501095_564046095_5658834_3208799_n.jpg


View attachment 73640_10150113319509546_795084545_7668948_4770563_n.jpg


View attachment 196924_207718649253695_100000466848021_831770_7428174_n.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> Hey everybody, heres some randoms I found.
> 
> 1. Fiddling around with a replica Master Sword (last year)
> 2. Me (on the right) and my high school calc teacher on Twin Day (2 years ago)
> 3. Playing mini golf on Long Beach Island with very bad sunburn and a weird face (last summer)
> 4. Dressed up as a wrestler doing God knows what as I blacked out (last Halloween)
> 5. Getting an RKO from my cousin (in my Halloween shirt) hours before Monday Night Raw in Pittsburgh (Last Monday)



I love the third picture! So cute and so fun :happy: :blush:


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> I love the third picture! So cute and so fun :happy: :blush:



So fun and SO OVERPRICED! 2 rounds was like 12 dollars and we had just come from dinner at this seafood place, not my forte'. I got a "bowl" of clam chowder for another 12 bucks. That was no bowl, it was a deep plate if anything.


----------



## 1love_emily

danielson123 said:


> So fun and SO OVERPRICED! 2 rounds was like 12 dollars and we had just come from dinner at this seafood place, not my forte'. I got a "bowl" of clam chowder for another 12 bucks. That was no bowl, it was a deep plate if anything.



Haha, I'm not a math person apparently. :doh: I meant the fourth picture, but all are adorable  :blush:


----------



## danielson123

1love_emily said:


> Haha, I'm not a math person apparently. :doh: I meant the fourth picture, but all are adorable  :blush:



Oh my, yes. Quite the night so I've been told. :blush: That was my best thrown together costume since I was House MD a few years ago.


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

b0nnie said:


> Playing around in White Sands National Monument 3/24



That looks like soooo much fun! I want to go there now! LOL


----------



## Never2fat4me

b0nnie said:


> Playing around in White Sands National Monument 3/24



Man that looks like fun! How long did it take to get rid of all the sand after you were buried?

Chris


----------



## b0nnie

mel said:


> that looks too fun!!





KarmacomaGirl said:


> That looks like soooo much fun! I want to go there now! LOL



thanks it is really fun to go...tiring as hell but super fun.



Never2fat4me said:


> Man that looks like fun! How long did it take to get rid of all the sand after you were buried?
> 
> Chris



LOL...it took a while, the only good thing is the sand isn't rough so it doesn't bug that much.

*Last saturday (3/26) at a local amusement park* 

View attachment dims6.JPG


View attachment dims.JPG


View attachment dims2.JPG


View attachment dims4.JPG


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

Me in front of the Bellagio in Las Vegas.  Good times! 

View attachment rsz_1me_at_bellagio.jpg


----------



## StaySafeTonight

A few (odd) shots from the show I played last night!


----------



## Never2fat4me

KarmacomaGirl said:


> Me in front of the Bellagio in Las Vegas.  Good times!



Beautiful woman in front of a beautiful hotel! Did you stay there? I only ever visited inside, but would love to stay there one day.

Chris


----------



## KarmacomaGirl

Never2fat4me said:


> Beautiful woman in front of a beautiful hotel! Did you stay there? I only ever visited inside, but would love to stay there one day.
> 
> Chris




Thanks!  Ive never stayed there, its a bit too fancy for me, although it is beautiful inside and out. I just enjoy watching the fountains! Im more into the location and laid back Polynesian theming of the Mirage. It seems everyone has their favorite hotel!


----------



## mszwebs

StaySafeTonight said:


> A few (odd) shots from the show I played last night!



I've never really had an interest in Maine, but now I want to come see you play lol. 

You can tell you're enjoying what you're doing.


----------



## Fox

juicyjacqulyn said:


> ok i'll play....





Shu-shu said:


> Impossible to remember the most beautiful for ever...



Ok, you're all just too beautiful. Like, srsly. XD


----------



## crustaceous




----------



## Arrhythmia

crustaceous said:


>


What happened to your left shin, dear?


----------



## Paw Paw

Paw Paw versus The White Wizard!
Gotta love Vegas.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Arrhythmia

Paw Paw said:


> Paw Paw versus The White Wizard!
> Gotta love Vegas.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


Damn...why are you making an ole woman imagine what you must look like? It's blurry!!! You are *NOT* forgiven!


----------



## CastingPearls

OMG That's not MAGICAL TREVOR IS IT?????

http://www.weebls-stuff.com/songs/magical+trevor/


----------



## Paw Paw

For some reason I did not get his name. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## bunzarella

This is me at a movie premier of a really REALLY bad movie I was part of...fun times!!! 

View attachment Zombie Bankers Premier 006.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

bunzarella said:


> This is me at a movie premier of a really REALLY bad movie I was part of...fun times!!!


That's really cool!


----------



## ladle

Me in Queenstown 

View attachment 1JDG_7409.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

bunzarella said:


> This is me at a movie premier of a really REALLY bad movie I was part of...fun times!!!



Awesome! You look like a lot of fun.


----------



## danielson123

Someone's looking dapper...  

View attachment Snapshot_20110416_3.JPG


----------



## Arrhythmia

danielson123 said:


> Someone's looking dapper...


You look like you smell soooo good!


----------



## Dmitra

ladle said:


> Me in Queenstown



You're so darn cute it took me a couple minutes to notice the umbrella's naughty shape, to your left, much less that there was a second one farther behind! :blush:


----------



## Dmitra

bunzarella said:


> This is me at a movie premier of a really REALLY bad movie I was part of...fun times!!!



That looks hysterical!! Hope the other bad horror fans out there give it some legs.  #ElviraMotDismyheroine



danielson123 said:


> Someone's looking dapper...



Now _there's_ a gentleman with mischief on his mind. "Oh, really, Mr. Bond!"


----------



## GentleSavage

Being on stage, doing my thing.


----------



## crustaceous

Arrhythmia said:


> What happened to your left shin, dear?



Learning how to shave


----------



## Robbie_Rob

This is me


----------



## mel

great pics!!! 


and welcome robbie rob


----------



## Robbie_Rob

mel said:


> great pics!!!
> 
> 
> and welcome robbie rob



thanks very much. Awesome pic yourself hun :bow:


----------



## Dromond

bunzarella said:


> This is me at a movie premier of a really REALLY bad movie I was part of...fun times!!!



I love scream queens.


----------



## mel

GentleSavage said:


> Being on stage, doing my thing.



yayyy and actor!! ahhh..my young dream...perhaps one day I will at least get back into acting with local theatre.


----------



## Aust99

Me visiting a friend and her new baby... View attachment 92577
Love, love, love babies... lol and love giving them back to their Mums... for the time being anyway.


----------



## hardasevr

BigCutieSasha said:


> This is me at Portland first massive pillow fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Travels abroad!






Don' u just love Paris!!


----------



## hardasevr

wrench13 said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> I want to be you!


----------



## hardasevr

fluffyandcute said:


> Eating mexican for my birthday back in October :eat2:



You are absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## mz_puss

ladle said:


> Me in Queenstown



Hello handsome


----------



## Shu-shu

Everybody loves me but I love to eat! What do you love? :eat2::eat1::wubu: 

View attachment IMG_8026.jpg


----------



## biglynch

get my dance on. 

View attachment 63020_433184273455_511498455_5269430_3876889_n.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

biglynch said:


> get my dance on.



Love it! You look great and like you're having a blast.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

My husband, sister, B-I-L, and I took our new car out on it's first road trip last weekend to Vermont for the day. We drove through the Green Mountain National Forrest on our way to Weston where we visited the Vermont Country Store. There were about a dozen or so vintage toys I would've loved to have purchased there, but I managed to get out with only a small bag of penny candy. We lunched at Bob's Diner in Manchester where I ate my first buffalo burger. It was pretty much heaven (the burger). The trip was fun, but Midwestern dork that I am, I totally didn't think about snow in the mountains, dressed way too lightly, and froze my butt off in the rainy/snowy weather.

In the pic: hubby at the diner (loved the light fixtures above and very much wanted to steal one!), hot sauce display at a shop along the way, me at the diner, Vermont Country Store, glass marble display at VCS, and Bob's Diner sign.


----------



## biglynch

mcbeth said:


> Love it! You look great and like you're having a blast.



hey thanks. just using my 1930's dance skills at a music festival.


----------



## KimmyP

Vegas!





Park in NYC!





Summer Fun in the Pool!





Getting Married on the beach in The Bahamas - May 2010


----------



## Robbie_Rob

KimmyP said:


> Getting Married on the beach in The Bahamas - May 2010



You look beautiful, he's a lucky guy


----------



## biglynch

pub crawl goodness, can you name all the games 

View attachment rsz_138778_449878383419_503623419_6056915_2221563_n.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

These are great pictures... you are all inspiring.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Kimmy- just a suggestion- why don't you post in the BBW couple thread on the main board? You are a beautiful couple  :bow:


----------



## Guerrilla

Me rocking it at a comedy club. If you look closely at the glazed look in my eyes it might give you an indication of how many pot cookies I was on at the time.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Guerrilla said:


> Me rocking it at a comedy club. If you look closely at the glazed look in my eyes it might give you an indication of how many pot cookies I was on at the time.



AWESOME! You should post a link to a youtube vid or something of your comedy!


----------



## fluffyandcute

A night out  

View attachment linda and amy halloween 2.jpg


----------



## Paul

fluffyandcute you have very lovely eyes. Lovely picture.


fluffyandcute said:


> A night out


----------



## Deacone

Dogpile at a party! 






We all had names for that evening at the party.

My name was Ultrachink. :>


----------



## b0nnie

That dogpile looks like such a blast.


----------



## Al Diggy

me and my bad ass grandbaby... 

View attachment IMG-20110419-00031.jpg


----------



## bbwlover12

A few too many lol


----------



## fluffyandcute

Paul said:


> fluffyandcute you have very lovely eyes. Lovely picture.



Thank you very much! Your very sweet


----------



## puss

That's me all drunkie in my last birthday dancing





Yup, I'm kinda a clown. But that's my sense of humor


----------



## Tau

I can't believe I'd forgotten this thread!!! Gorgeous pics people - absolutely love them all


----------



## Paul

Al Diggy said:


> me and my bad ass grandbaby...


 I love this picture. There is a wonderful loving interaction between Grandpa and Child.


----------



## laylalashelle

Layla:kiss2: 

View attachment LAPberet1.JPG


View attachment LAPberet2.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls

laylalashelle said:


> Layla:kiss2:


I LOVE these pics, the pose and your beret!


----------



## S13Drifter

juicyjacqulyn said:


> chatting with kelly <3



IDK why, maybe its cause I am tired from work but I just lol'd at this for like ten minutes straight


----------



## CastingPearls

Al Diggy said:


> me and my bad ass grandbaby...


Al, I've been trying to give you rep for this pic for days, cursed rep gods!!!! Great pic. Love it. Adorable little one.


----------



## S13Drifter

I dont think I posted in here yet?


----------



## biglynch

2 more... me and my banger rally team and one of what i think i will look like in 40 years 

View attachment golf.jpg


View attachment old ass.jpg


----------



## asmiletoday

Jumping. Its fun.

View attachment 93151


----------



## Lorenzo670

when i used 2 do model


----------



## Lorenzo670

and like 2 make new friends some people knows me for the bash 
lorenzo 

View attachment l.jpg
[/ATTACH]


----------



## Silver Fox

On the set:


----------



## mel

well, I was going to multi quote all teh awesome new pics but there was too much..lol..

so...they are ALL awesome!!!!


----------



## hiddenexposure

My friends and I do a terrible movie fest twice a year called S#ckfest. We do one around Memorial Day and one around Halloween. Typically we do photos because 2 of us are photographers. 

This is from Halloween last year, I dressed up like Little Red Riding Hood. 







Christmas of last year we did a "White Elephant" gift exchange. I'm now the "proud" owner of all the things in this photo.. well except my friend Heather... owning her is something I am pretty sure was deemed illegal back in the 1800's


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Robbie_Rob said:


> This is me



Irish boys are ALWAYS welcome :wubu:


----------



## Gingembre

...excuse the crude scribbling out of my friends!


----------



## CastingPearls

Gingembre said:


> ...excuse the crude scribbling out of my friends!


What a lovely scene. Did they object to being in the pic or do you normally hang out with ringwraiths?


----------



## 1love_emily

Here's another one from my amazing weekend! My face is kind of derp-y, but he made me laugh right as I was clicking this photo.


----------



## Lamia

hiddenexposure said:


> My friends and I do a terrible movie fest twice a year called S#ckfest. We do one around Memorial Day and one around Halloween. Typically we do photos because 2 of us are photographers.
> 
> This is from Halloween last year, I dressed up like Little Red Riding Hood.




How fun! I LOVE this picture thanks for sharing.


----------



## darlingzooloo

I tend to flail, or fail-dance, a lot XD, that's how I roll...my poor friend nearly got smacked in the face. ^.^;






Halloween party, I'm the one with the purple stockings. I think I was a witch/gypsy/what's in my closet thing. XD


----------



## bbwlover12

Yankees Game


----------



## paperfidelity

NHL Winter Classic 2011, visiting Malawi Africa, WINNING
nerding out with the TARDIS, maid of honor, camping, being at home. 

View attachment doing stuff.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

paperfidelity said:


> NHL Winter Classic 2011, visiting Malawi Africa, WINNING
> nerding out with the TARDIS, maid of honor, camping, being at home.



I'm always encouraged when I see fellow big girls travel internationally. That's so awesome! All of them are great pics!!!! You're clearly awesome.  How was the trip?


----------



## paperfidelity

mcbeth said:


> I'm always encouraged when I see fellow big girls travel internationally. That's so awesome! All of them are great pics!!!! You're clearly awesome.  How was the trip?



I LOVE to travel. I was in Scotland in 08 & 09 once with my family and then on my own. Traveling on your own is something I feel EVERYONE should try even if it's just a weekend in a not to distant city. Scotland is my favorite place in the world. Someday I would love to live in Glasgow or Inverness. in '10 I went to Malawi with a small church group. It was lovely and life changing. I can't say enough about the lovely people of Malawi. They were quite concerned about my walking but when I tried to explain it was ok they said it wasn't because I was big but because I was American. I had a good laugh over that. I don't have an international trip planned for '11 yet but perhaps Canada is calling this year. 

Where all have you been?


----------



## Lamia

me acting like I just got collagen injections.


----------



## Aust99

mcbeth said:


> I'm always encouraged when I see fellow big girls travel internationally. That's so awesome! All of them are great pics!!!! You're clearly awesome.  How was the trip?




You inspired me to go and look through my photos of my international travels.... T'was the year 2008 and I was living in the UK.... working and going on trips every 6 or 8 weeks.... I visited 17 countries that year!!!

Here are a few pics that have great memories attached. 

View attachment 93346

Stonehenge.... was very rainy and muddy that day... we were on a week long road trip through the south of England. Had to throw the bunny ears as it was a bit of a habit that trip... my friend had just joined us from Japan and we could not stop doing it. lol

View attachment 93347

A friend I met in Penzance, Lands End in Cornwell. They embrace the theme of 'Pirates' there. 

View attachment 93348

Just me performing at one of the ancient Greek theatres just outside of Athens... 

The next two pictures were taken on the island of Santorini... went just before summer, for 5 days and stayed 13... LOVED IT there.... 
View attachment 93349

First one shows the view the island is famous for, the beautiful white buildings and the second pic was taken while exploring the ruins of the ancient town of Thera, at the top of a very large hill.... climbing was involved, hence the sensible shoes... lol

View attachment 93350


----------



## darlingzooloo

So jealous of all you traveling folks! A life dream of mine is to frolic all over Scotland and Ireland <3 You all look beautiful and so happy! Wonderful pictures! :wubu:


----------



## mel

darlingzooloo said:


> So jealous of all you traveling folks! A life dream of mine is to frolic all over Scotland and Ireland <3 You all look beautiful and so happy! Wonderful pictures! :wubu:



I agree!! 

I wish I could get paid to travel


----------



## chiribita

> I wish I could get paid to travel


Me too!
At least I´ve one picture of me traveling. In train, on my way to visit friends who live far far away. 

The other one was on a show, around 2 years ago. 
I danced my first serious solo part there.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> You inspired me to go and look through my photos of my international travels.... T'was the year 2008 and I was living in the UK.... working and going on trips every 6 or 8 weeks.... I visited 17 countries that year!!!



I love these pics, Aust!!! You look like you're having so much fun! I especially love the one where you are orating performatively at the Greek theater.  

You have inspired me to start an international travel pic thread!!!


----------



## Mishty

Late shows in my small town, on Sunday's usually means we have the place to ourselves to goof off and watch the credits, and finish out 4.5 gallons of popcorn, here I am twirling while the closing song from Bridesmaids played. Good movie. Great time.

_edit: I look like a Zombie, and I look kinda skinny. weird. _ 

View attachment IMG_4990nn.jpg


----------



## hiddenexposure

Lamia said:


> How fun! I LOVE this picture thanks for sharing.



Thanks! We certainly have a blast doing these little photoshoots. We have one coming up this week so I'm sure there will be more to share


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

S13Drifter said:


> IDK why, maybe its cause I am tired from work but I just lol'd at this for like ten minutes straight



kelly and i are dirty pervs.... every now and then i'll turn to her...
"hey kelly.."
"ya?"
*lift up shirt and flash kelly some bra*
"oh baby"
"knew you'd like it"


----------



## thefaa21

Me in Australia


----------



## firefly

thefaa21 said:


> Me in Australia



You're both adorable :batting:


----------



## PunkyGurly74

thefaa21 said:


> Me in Australia



I second firefly...


----------



## hiddenexposure

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I second firefly...



thirded


----------



## thefaa21

thanks everybody


----------



## PunkyGurly74

I had never wanted to be a Koala Bear in my life.. :: giggling and winks:: (that is what I should have said to begin with! Damn my wit showing up a day late!)


----------



## Lamia

thefaa21 said:


> Me in Australia



AWW such an adorable picture. Ever cuddle a womabat they're my favorite.


----------



## Isa

Acting silly at the DUB show today.


----------



## mel

thefaa21 said:


> Me in Australia



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..nuff said


----------



## OIFMountaineer

Lamia said:


> AWW such an adorable picture. Ever cuddle a womabat they're my favorite.



I want to hold a wombat!


----------



## b0nnie

thefaa21 said:


> Me in Australia



AWWWwe :wubu::wubu: sooo cute


----------



## Lamia

Me larping. I have my assassin mask around my neck....a 400lb assassin in a bright red robe...


----------



## penguin

Lamia said:


> Me larping. I have my assassin mask around my neck....a 400lb assassin in a bright red robe...



Ah, going for the being stealthy by being so damned obvious they overlook you trick, hey?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Lamia said:


> Me larping. I have my assassin mask around my neck....a 400lb assassin in a bright red robe...



Well, when my time comes, there certainly could be worse ways to exit this world...


----------



## Lamia

penguin said:


> Ah, going for the being stealthy by being so damned obvious they overlook you trick, hey?



The funny thing is I sneak up behind people ALL the time. In fact...I flanked an entire group of people standing and watching the combat keeping themselves safe protecting their precious lives and I backstabbed three of them before they knew I was there.


----------



## Latte

I took my mom to high tea at a fancy hotel for her birthday and we all wore hats. I made mine.


----------



## hiddenexposure

Latte said:


> I took my mom to high tea at a fancy hotel for her birthday and we all wore hats. I made mine.



you look darling! 
where did you get that dress?


----------



## Latte

Thank you! It's from Eshakti a couple of years ago.


----------



## mel

Latte said:


> I took my mom to high tea at a fancy hotel for her birthday and we all wore hats. I made mine.



what an awesome picture!! beautiful


----------



## mz_puss

You all look wonderful :0


----------



## Surlysomething

Latte said:


> I took my mom to high tea at a fancy hotel for her birthday and we all wore hats. I made mine.


 
So pretty!


----------



## milfy

im loving the hat!


----------



## Latte

Thanks everyone! :wubu:


----------



## milfy

Latte has inspired me to post some photos from Royal Ascot, an event i have been to for the last 7 years running. I love getting dressed up for it, but dont bet that much on the horses - just go to people watch and get drunk - great fun!


----------



## GentleSavage

One of my hidden talents is putting forks on my nose. At the senior formal, wowing my friends.





My dates (I was their pimp this night) at said senior formal. We were about to go dancing (sorry there aren't any pics of that! I'm rubbish at dancing anyways, so it's probably better this way.


----------



## goofy girl

It was girls night out. Playing pool at my fave bar


----------



## mel

GentleSavage said:


> One of my hidden talents is putting forks on my nose. At the senior formal, wowing my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dates (I was their pimp this night) at said senior formal. We were about to go dancing (sorry there aren't any pics of that! I'm rubbish at dancing anyways, so it's probably better this way.



awww great pics. You remind me of th cute guy from the wonder years 



goofy girl said:


> It was girls night out. Playing pool at my fave bar



wooohooo pool!!! I love pool


----------



## pegz

goofy girl said:


> It was girls night out. Playing pool at my fave bar



Looks like fun.... I miss girls night out with my fun friends.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Not the best of pictures, but this picture hit our local paper and I'm easy to pick out of the crowd. I am at a local development meeting discussing my town's River District.


----------



## svenmad2164

i love the pic i have a fender stratocaster like the boss bruce springsteen on his tunnel of love song mine is blue and white
Sven


----------



## Mishty

Today, I was outside relaxing away from all the kids, and my god son came over and propped his feet and said "How doin' Mimi?" 

Days like these make me thankful for the lovelies in my life. :wubu: 

View attachment hjk.JPG


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Just a couple of old Duluth guys, passing the time of day over a cup of coffee.


Moose & Moose 

View attachment moose and moose - 3.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Hangin' out at my grandmas. The humidity is no bueno for curly hair.l




[/IMG]


----------



## cherrysprite

Jeeshcristina said:


> Hangin' out at my grandmas. The humidity is no bueno for curly hair.l
> 
> Such a cute outfit.


----------



## Paul

Pretty picture and outfit.



Jeeshcristina said:


> Hangin' out at my grandmas. The humidity is no bueno for curly hair.l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## harp

Mishty said:


> Today, I was outside relaxing away from all the kids, and my god son came over and propped his feet and said "How doin' Mimi?"
> 
> Days like these make me thankful for the lovelies in my life. :wubu:



that's a really cute photo of you, Misty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Just a couple of old Duluth guys, passing the time of day over a cup of coffee.
> 
> 
> Moose & Moose



Nice pic 



Mishty said:


> Today, I was outside relaxing away from all the kids, and my god son came over and propped his feet and said "How doin' Mimi?"
> 
> Days like these make me thankful for the lovelies in my life. :wubu:



This is adorable- my daughter thinks so too


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.

In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:





Portland, OR:















Multnomah Falls, OR:





In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:





Old Town Sacramento, CA:










Crater Lake, OR:





On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ginny those are fantastic photos- looks like you had a wonderful vacation 



*********************************************

At my daughter's graduation from Early College with my boyfriend. 

She graduated with a high school diploma AND a two year degree in arts (transferring to a four year college means she has already completed two years- free of charge ). She graduated with honor and also won a $1000 scholarship. Can you tell I'm proud?


----------



## FatAndProud

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ginny those are fantastic photos- looks like you had a wonderful vacation
> 
> 
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> At my daughter's graduation from Early College with my boyfriend.
> 
> She graduated with a high school diploma AND a two year degree in arts (transferring to a four year college means she has already completed two years- free of charge ). She graduated with honor and also won a $1000 scholarship. Can you tell I'm proud?



That is so fantastic. I love hearing stories of young people really taking the bull by the horns and challenging themselves academically. Congrats to her from me!!! I can only imagine how proud you are!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FatAndProud said:


> That is so fantastic. I love hearing stories of young people really taking the bull by the horns and challenging themselves academically. Congrats to her from me!!! I can only imagine how proud you are!



Thank you very much


----------



## ladle

Twas a BIG night
Cheers
Me on left 

View attachment JDG_8572_2.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.



Wonderful pics Ginny!! You visited my favorite part of the country - I lived in Oregon (small town outside Portland) for about 18 months in the late 90s and absolutely loved it. These pics of you just enhanced the beauty of the area!

Chris :smitten:


----------



## Ellie

ladle said:


> Twas a BIG night
> Cheers
> Me on left



All very good looking guys! New Zealand seems promising.


----------



## Ellie

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> She graduated with a high school diploma AND a two year degree in arts (transferring to a four year college means she has already completed two years- free of charge ). She graduated with honor and also won a $1000 scholarship. Can you tell I'm proud?



Congrats to your daughter on graduating! You ought to be very proud of her


----------



## ladle

Ellie said:


> All very good looking guys! New Zealand seems promising.



It's a huge letdown. I photoshopped the shit out of these!


----------



## Ellie

ladle said:


> It's a huge letdown. I photoshopped the shit out of these!



How deceitful! :really sad:


----------



## Cleofatra_74

View attachment 261817_10150217842038374_572793373_6973084_2301711_n.jpg



*Filly, Mama Lisa, Cleofatra_74, Brenda & DJ_S in the background. Good times!! June 2011.*


----------



## Aust99

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ginny those are fantastic photos- looks like you had a wonderful vacation
> 
> 
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> At my daughter's graduation from Early College with my boyfriend.
> 
> She graduated with a high school diploma AND a two year degree in arts (transferring to a four year college means she has already completed two years- free of charge ). She graduated with honor and also won a $1000 scholarship. Can you tell I'm proud?



Great pictures. Congratulations to your beautiful daughter... 



ladle said:


> Twas a BIG night
> Cheers
> Me on left



Your friends are really good looking James!!!
Hot pic of you too!



Cleofatra_74 said:


> View attachment 94753
> 
> 
> 
> *Filly, Mama Lisa, Cleofatra_74, Brenda & DJ_S in the background. Good times!! June 2011.*



Looks like you had a fun night! Gorgeous ladies!!!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Filly, Mama Lisa, Cleofatra_74, Brenda & DJ_S in the background. Good times!! June 2011.*



Beautiful!! You look like a fun bunch to hang out with.


----------



## AmazingAmy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ginny those are fantastic photos- looks like you had a wonderful vacation





ladle said:


> Twas a BIG night
> Cheers
> Me on left





Cleofatra_74 said:


> View attachment 94753
> 
> 
> 
> *Filly, Mama Lisa, Cleofatra_74, Brenda & DJ_S in the background. Good times!! June 2011.*



Everyone looks beautiful and handsome, as usual. :bow: Such great photographs!


----------



## CarlaSixx

Very awesome pics in here!

Wish I could participate but sadly... the images I took today, though count as "LIVING"... do not contain me in them at all  Maybe next time.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Cross-posting but I think this deserves to be here, too.

I went back to my city's waterall today with some friends. We walked the trails, had a picnic, and did a lil tribute jump into the river in memory of Ryan Dunn. Yeah... We jumped off a 30 foot lock (like for ships)right into the river. It was AMAZING. I even have video of that! I'm really tanned now and stuff, but it was worth it. I had an awesome day


----------



## Zandoz

CarlaSixx said:


> Cross-posting but I think this deserves to be here, too.
> 
> I went back to my city's waterall today with some friends. We walked the trails, had a picnic, and did a lil tribute jump into the river in memory of Ryan Dunn. Yeah... We jumped off a 30 foot lock (like for ships)right into the river. It was AMAZING. I even have video of that! I'm really tanned now and stuff, but it was worth it. I had an awesome day




Well aren't you just a cutie! :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

Zandoz said:


> Well aren't you just a cutie! :bow:



What he said


----------



## CarlaSixx

:blush: Well, thank you! :batting:


----------



## Chimpi

I agree with Zandoz and Connie. I also think that color on you looks remarkable. Beautiful photo overall.


----------



## Lorenzo670

new pic from last week 
View attachment IMG_1586.jpg


----------



## FAdoc

I am so amazed how incredibly cute you manage to look in every single pic you post!!!




BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:


----------



## Blockierer

FAdoc said:


> I am so amazed how incredibly cute you manage to look in every single pic you post!!!


Cute  indeed.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Seda

Here I am Sorry it's fuzzy.


----------



## biglynch

if i was 74 

View attachment 9425_161413700002_516875002_2875162_309778_n.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70

Here I am living it up on the high seas!!! I am a Giant Pirate!!! Yarrrrrr.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

daddyoh70 said:


> Here I am living it up on the high seas!!! I am a Giant Pirate!!! Yarrrrrr.
> 
> That pic made me LOL! I love it! I see you've even got your own mermaid!


----------



## daddyoh70

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> daddyoh70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here I am living it up on the high seas!!! I am a Giant Pirate!!! Yarrrrrr.
> 
> That pic made me LOL! I love it! I see you've even got your own mermaid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summertime at a small University can be very very very boring. I do what I can to entertain myself. Glad I could make you laugh, Happy anniversary!!! Still love your profile pic! P.S. the mermaid was playing hard to get
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul

Seda said:


> Here I am Sorry it's fuzzy.


You are a true cutie!


----------



## BBWMoon

Going out on a date on my Birthday last week... 



Just a Casual day...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Fancy night out!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

daddyoh70 said:


> Here I am living it up on the high seas!!! I am a Giant Pirate!!! Yarrrrrr.


Yar-Har-Fiddle-Dee-Dee, You Are a Pirate?.. Hah! Niiice. [I couldn't rep you. Blast!]


----------



## daddyoh70

Your Plump Princess said:


> Yar-Har-Fiddle-Dee-Dee, You Are a Pirate?.. Hah! Niiice. [I couldn't rep you. Blast!]



Thanks YPP! In my mind, I was a pirate that day  Sadly the Cap'n makes me wear this silly uniform


----------



## korsikanos

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:



omg you are very beautiful and cute girl...


----------



## cinnamongirlky

Lorenzo670 said:


> new pic from last week
> View attachment 94839



*I know you from another site, right, Lorenzo? *


----------



## zabadguy

Here is a "living" pic of me....workplace picnic last summer,not afraid to be "different"...


----------



## zabadguy

zabadguy said:


> Here is a "living" pic of me....workplace picnic last summer,not afraid to be "different"...



Sorry pic didn't work 1st time...my bad 

View attachment 23527_100920413279947_100000859672079_25034_6933285_n.jpg


----------



## CrazyGuy13

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:



You are absolutely stunning. And yes, I realize I could have said that without spamming your pictures yet again on this page...but I figured the more the better.


----------



## Dromond

Another Sunday, another board game session. Faces have been blurred to protect the innocent. Or something like that.


----------



## miafantastic

Well, I'm definitely drinking.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Canada Day.
I needed to have photographic proof that despite being in the middle of a strong fight with depression, I still managed to drag my ass out of the house and go places.

This one is with my back to what we thought was going to be the launching area of the fireworks. Turns out it was just the test area. Oops.





This photo I don't really like of myself, but that's because my clothes aren't resting the way I like them to. My bag always makes the left side of my shirt go up because it swings at my hip and tugs the shirt with it. 
Well... there's that and the fact that you should never ask someone who's sitting down to take a picture of you.






----

*With permission*, I am also posting an image of my mother from the same festivity. So you guys can see the differences/comparison between me and her. And you can also see that she, too, is an SSBBW, though a bit larger than I at the bottom.





She was, at first, too afraid to exit the car, but I nagged her to get out. She hasn't seen a fireworks display since I was about 12, so I bugged her to come and watch it with me. She finally did and felt really proud of herself. I think the image shows that her condition has improved, but some of that could also be from the fact that she feels she had a good day today.

--

ETA: Our expressions are similar because it was pretty much pitch black and my camera flash takes fifteen million years to go off. That's the price of using a video camera for pictures.

ETA2: That is a Harry Potter Time Turner around my neck, in case anyone was nerding out a little with me, lol.


----------



## joey86

biglynch said:


> if i was 74



See now thats a real sport, snooker and darts perfect, all thats missing is a few ciders and table skittles lol.


----------



## mossystate

CarlaSixx said:


> *With permission*, I am also posting an image of my mother from the same festivity. So you guys can see the differences/comparison between me and her. And you can also see that she, too, is an SSBBW, though a bit larger than I at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was, at first, too afraid to exit the car, but I nagged her to get out. She hasn't seen a fireworks display since I was about 12, so I bugged her to come and watch it with me. She finally did and felt really proud of herself. I think the image shows that her condition has improved, but some of that could also be from the fact that she feels she had a good day today.



Please tell your mom someone on a message board says she looks lovely ( you always look lovely ). I hope she has more good days.......and good for you for insisting! She SHOULD be proud of herself. A small decision that is pretty damned big. :bow:


----------



## schmierfink30

its me on my vacation in florida. i enjoy the day in the walt disney world. it was crowded but great fun 

View attachment mickey1.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74

schmierfink30 said:


> its me on my vacation in florida. i enjoy the day in the walt disney world. it was crowded but great fun



Awwww.....my what cute ears you have! hehehe


----------



## Isa

Waiting for the show to start at the local outdoor theater Saturday night.


----------



## ButlerGirl09

My handsome boyfriend Mr. Jon Blaze and I spent this afternoon enjoying nature by sitting in a park. He's definitely a keeper! 

View attachment Love.jpg


View attachment All Smiles.jpg


View attachment Kisses.jpg


View attachment Holding Hands.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

How frikkin cute are the two of you? :happy:


----------



## ButlerGirl09

CarlaSixx said:


> How frikkin cute are the two of you? :happy:



Aww thank you, dear! <hugs>

So glad to see pictures of you and your mom out and about. I hope you enjoyed the fireworks!


----------



## Jello404

schmierfink30 said:


> its me on my vacation in florida. i enjoy the day in the walt disney world. it was crowded but great fun



lol you look great!


----------



## penguin

If cooking dinner (tacos!) and washing up count as living, then here I am! My daughter took these last night. She likes to take pictures of me.


----------



## Paul

Very cute...especially like the cute calfs in the last picture.



penguin said:


> If cooking dinner (tacos!) and washing up count as living, then here I am! My daughter took these last night. She likes to take pictures of me.


----------



## Chimpi

penguin said:


> If cooking dinner (tacos!) and washing up count as living, then here I am! My daughter took these last night. She likes to take pictures of me.



Tacos are so worth dancin' and happyin'.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Getting ready to go out for dinner and a movie!We saw Bad Teacher,it was pretty funny,not an alltime classic but it had its moments where I laughed pretty hard!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

oh yeah...forgot the pic! 

View attachment tn.jpg


----------



## cinnamongirlky

schmierfink30 said:


> its me on my vacation in florida. i enjoy the day in the walt disney world. it was crowded but great fun



LOVE the ears haha! Looks like you were having fun!


----------



## cinnamongirlky

To all the ladies who posted pics...You are all beautiful!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My handsome boyfriend Mr. Jon Blaze and I spent this afternoon enjoying nature by sitting in a park. He's definitely a keeper!




cute pictures! you guys make an excellent couple.:happy:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Dromond said:


> Another Sunday, another board game session. Faces have been blurred to protect the innocent. Or something like that.




wow a Sbarro,thought most of those were out of buisness.LOL great picture though Dromond!


----------



## LovelyLiz

Isa said:


> Waiting for the show to start at the local outdoor theater Saturday night.



Awesome! I LOVE all the outdoor events during the summer - concerts and movies and stuff. Looks like you were ready to have a lot of fun!



ButlerGirl09 said:


> My handsome boyfriend Mr. Jon Blaze and I spent this afternoon enjoying nature by sitting in a park. He's definitely a keeper!



You guys are super adorable, and parks are awesome. Very win.


----------



## WVMountainrear

ButlerGirl09 said:


> My handsome boyfriend Mr. Jon Blaze and I spent this afternoon enjoying nature by sitting in a park. He's definitely a keeper!



You two look so wonderful and happy! I smile every time I see pictures of you. :happy:


----------



## Bananaspills

lovelylady78 said:


> You two look so wonderful and happy! I smile every time I see pictures of you. :happy:



I second that! And even thought it's lovely to see your faces, I totally think that picture of your hands should be framed and displayed!


----------



## Bananaspills

Me and my daughter, making a cake:


----------



## Bananaspills

penguin said:


> If cooking dinner (tacos!) and washing up count as living, then here I am! My daughter took these last night. She likes to take pictures of me.




Penguin I love seeing pictures of you, partly because you always look so happy and radiant, and partly because I think we have quite similar body types, which means every time I admire a picture of you I end up feeling good about myself too!


----------



## penguin

Bananaspills said:


> Penguin I love seeing pictures of you, partly because you always look so happy and radiant, and partly because I think we have quite similar body types, which means every time I admire a picture of you I end up feeling good about myself too!



Oh that is so sweet!


----------



## Mysti Mountains

Today I went to Station 127 In Carson California...better known as Station 51 from the TV Series Emergency. I got to sit in the engine that you may recognize from seasons 1 through 3. Also I met Randolph Mantooth and Mike Stoker. Had a great time even though there were TONS of people there! 

View attachment DSC_4261SM.jpg


----------



## catracha

hope u like these pics 

View attachment cuteJ.jpg


View attachment cuteJ1.jpg


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

ButlerGirl, your pics are sooo adorable! 



In front of The Clarion Inn in Elmhurst, IL where I attended an LBC (Linda's Big Connections) dance: 







Waiting in the hotel lobby:






In the dance with friends:


----------



## Mishty

One of the most beautiful souls I've ever met, my best friend Sunni, we volunteer together, hike, eat vegan cookies and sneak into meadows to take photos like these.....  

View attachment 280818_2272907787398_1389758866_32732729_3851674_o.jpg


View attachment 269446_2273231715496_1389758866_32733070_5156483_n.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> One of the most beautiful souls I've ever met, my best friend Sunni, we volunteer together, hike, eat vegan cookies and sneak into meadows to take photos like these.....



I got scared you might have dropped your flip flop into the water  

Great photos- I love them


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Trip to Boston and Salem, Mass. back in late June.

#1 and 2 clockwise- Lunch at the Cheers replica bar in Boston. 

3. Stopped in NJ to visit my sister on the way back from Massachusetts.

4. Outside the witch museum. We visited two of them while in Salem- also visited the House of Seven Gables.


----------



## imfree

Mysti Mountains said:


> Today I went to Station 127 In Carson California...better known as Station 51 from the TV Series Emergency. I got to sit in the engine that you may recognize from seasons 1 through 3. Also I met Randolph Mantooth and Mike Stoker. Had a great time even though there were TONS of people there!



Loved that series and its Bells and Whistles!


----------



## veggieforever

*Just pictures of me in various places and times of year out and about in Edinburgh (unfortunately cropped so they would fit the max capacity for Dims). xXx* 

View attachment silly 1.jpg


View attachment hat 1.jpg


View attachment tottie shop 1.jpg


----------



## Bananaspills

Mishty said:


> One of the most beautiful souls I've ever met, my best friend Sunni, we volunteer together, hike, eat vegan cookies and sneak into meadows to take photos like these.....



Wow these are really beautiful photographs!


----------



## veggieforever

Mishty said:


> One of the most beautiful souls I've ever met, my best friend Sunni, we volunteer together, hike, eat vegan cookies and sneak into meadows to take photos like these.....



*I agree, those pictures are beautiful and the one of you chillin' on that little bridge is so pretty and serene! I love your dress too. Very girlie! ) xXx*


----------



## FatAndProud

I was totally being a beach babe all week. Yeah, I'm pale. Get over it. 

View attachment 95424

View attachment 95425


----------



## Jes

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Trip to Boston and Salem, Mass. back in late June.
> 
> #1 and 2 clockwise- Lunch at the Cheers replica bar in Boston.
> 
> .



omg, is your younger daughter giving you some high fashion project runway attitude? I LOVE IT.


----------



## Paquito

Jes said:


> omg, is your younger daughter giving you some high fashion project runway attitude? I LOVE IT.



Tim Gunn approves. And honestly that is just the pinnacle of life.


----------



## Gingembre

FatAndProud said:


> I was totally being a beach babe all week. Yeah, I'm pale. Get over it.
> 
> View attachment 95424
> 
> View attachment 95425



These look like my legs! 
You look a tad sunburned though - hope it didnt sting.


----------



## Gingembre

veggieforever said:


> *Just pictures of me in various places and times of year out and about in Edinburgh (unfortunately cropped so they would fit the max capacity for Dims). xXx*



You're so pretty. I love your stripey hat!


----------



## jeff7005

FatAndProud said:


> I was totally being a beach babe all week. Yeah, I'm pale. Get over it.
> 
> View attachment 95424
> 
> View attachment 95425



Yummy gams:eat2::smitten::bow:


----------



## biglynch

quality pics peoples, keep um rolling in.


----------



## Skye23

Me at a picnic earlier this summer, not the best photo background wise (cars, grills, buckets) but photos of me are so rare its all I've got.


----------



## zabadguy

Here is me this weekend lifting a carload of softball players....okay,attempting to lift....:doh: 

View attachment 264604_10150236759528040_517088039_7426356_1689787_n.jpg


----------



## veggieforever

Gingembre said:


> You're so pretty. I love your stripey hat!



*Thank you so much sweetie! That hat was tempting purchase at the Edinburgh winter market around 3 years ago ) I am a bit floopy and funky with some of my fashions ) xXx*


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Watching Fireworks on the First. 







Playing with a Sparkler on the Fourth.


----------



## FatAndProud

Gingembre said:


> These look like my legs!
> You look a tad sunburned though - hope it didnt sting.



They are my legs, I promise! LOL

Yeah, I did get sunburnt! It was so worth it, though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jes said:


> omg, is your younger daughter giving you some high fashion project runway attitude? I LOVE IT.





Paquito said:


> Tim Gunn approves. And honestly that is just the pinnacle of life.



Being one minute "older" than her twin sister (yes those two little girls that look totally different ARE my twin daughters) she is technically "middle child". That teeny girl is full of attitude and vinegar but also some sugar and spice. She's going to own the world some day if she gets her way  



Your Plump Princess said:


> Watching Fireworks on the First.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with a Sparkler on the Fourth.



Looks like you had a blast- I love sparklers


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My girlfriend and I before Harry Potter last night. I went as Bellatrix, and she was supposed to be Cho Chang, but she forgot to raid her mother's closet for the appropriate top.


----------



## TheMrs

Me & my girl at iHop. She is paranoid of having her face anywhere on the net so I swirled her lol


----------



## Fat Brian

That pic seriously freaked me out, I almost dropped my computer.


----------



## TheMrs

Fat Brian said:


> That pic seriously freaked me out, I almost dropped my computer.



LOL
She is actually a beautiful lady


----------



## Fat Brian

TheMrs said:


> LOL
> She is actually a beautiful lady



I guess we'll never know.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

At the LBC Halloween 2010 Boo Bash in Carol Stream, IL

Me in Costume:









Me & my friend Elicio:





Me & my friend Gary:





Me on Gary's Lap, LOL:


----------



## nettie

So, this happened today:

View attachment 95552


Matt Harding, of the famous Where the Hell Is Matt? videos, danced and recorded in Minneapolis today. Look for us in his next video, in front of the Spoon and Cherry sculpture. I'll be in the back row, on the right.


----------



## Paquito

I'm alive.
My shorts are not.


----------



## Fat Brian

Insert random giant fart joke here...


----------



## daddyoh70

Paquito said:


> I'm alive.
> My shorts are not.



Thank You For Stopping By


----------



## KMintheArts

one of these is in that couples thread too but this is me and m'lady "living" and trying to take a decent picture at 2 am at a trainstation ahha. this is probably out of context this post. oh well haha


----------



## Anjula

I'm smiling






I'm cooking for my loveboy






and I'm enjoying culture


----------



## CastingPearls

Full of sangria at a backyard party. (Very bad hair day LOL)
JAZZ HANDS!!!!


----------



## Anjula

CastingPearls said:


> Full of sangria at a backyard party. (Very bad hair day LOL)
> JAZZ HANDS!!!!




hahahaha, LOVE IT CP!


----------



## Captain Save

I have to admit, this is one of my favorite threads; everyone looks great, like they're having a great time. My own contribution... 

View attachment IMG_0201.JPG


----------



## HeavyDuty24

CastingPearls said:


> Full of sangria at a backyard party. (Very bad hair day LOL)
> JAZZ HANDS!!!!



haha love it! goofyness is awesome and is sometimes the best medicine haha.:bow::happy: your hair looks great to me.lol


----------



## Gingembre

nettie said:


> So, this happened today:
> 
> View attachment 95552
> 
> 
> Matt Harding, of the famous Where the Hell Is Matt? videos, danced and recorded in Minneapolis today. Look for us in his next video, in front of the Spoon and Cherry sculpture. I'll be in the back row, on the right.



NO WAAAAAY! That's so cool! :bow:


----------



## paperman921

KMintheArts said:


> one of these is in that couples thread too but this is me and m'lady "living" and trying to take a decent picture at 2 am at a trainstation ahha. this is probably out of context this post. oh well haha



she is gorgeous you are very lucky!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Captain Save said:


> I have to admit, this is one of my favorite threads; everyone looks great, like they're having a great time. My own contribution...


 

I hope you still have all your fingers after feeding them!


----------



## Jes

Captain Save said:


> I have to admit, this is one of my favorite threads; everyone looks great, like they're having a great time. My own contribution...



Wow--the army really WILL take everyone these days, won't it?


(like the picture, want the story behind it)


----------



## Fat Brian

Jes said:


> The goats spy on the terrorists.


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> I hope you still have all your fingers after feeding them!


I was lucky; that one was _GREEDY!!_ He tried his best to eat everything that got near him, including my fingers!



Jes said:


> Wow--the army really WILL take everyone these days, won't it?
> 
> 
> (like the picture, want the story behind it)


Would you believe me if I said there was a petting zoo out there near my office? It's a lot nicer than the story I was told originally! 

In all seriousness, the animals were there for farming purposes; they'd let people visit and feed them, just to break the monotony of the daily routine and to give them someone at whom to laugh, like someone who grew up in a big city suddenly feeding goats.


----------



## AuntHen

Me playing in the surf and having sunburn face!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

fat9276 said:


> Me playing in the surf and having sunburn face!



heh hottie on the beach! :smitten: tried to rep but couldn't.LOL


----------



## PhatChk

me last weekend at Hoover Dam! 

View attachment copy.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

fat9276 said:


> Me playing in the surf and having sunburn face!



Looking great, B! You can rock the sunburn.  



PhatChk said:


> me last weekend at Hoover Dam!



Wow - both you and the landscape behind you look super beautiful!


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 95695


Visiting my puppy... 3 weeks til she is old enough to come home with me.  Can't wait.


----------



## biglynch

i want one... watcha calling her.


----------



## LovelyLiz

Aust99 said:


> Visiting my puppy... 3 weeks til she is old enough to come home with me.  Can't wait.



Oh my gosh...too adorable!!!! What kind is she?

You're looking lovely too - I think that hair color works for ya.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Aust99 said:


> Visiting my puppy... 3 weeks til she is old enough to come home with me.  Can't wait.



My lord she is cute! Puppy's not too bad either. 

Chris


----------



## Aust99

biglynch said:


> i want one... watcha calling her.


lol.. I wrote it wrong in rep... it's Sookie! it's a cute name.... (yes Tru blood fans)


mcbeth said:


> Oh my gosh...too adorable!!!! What kind is she?
> 
> You're looking lovely too - I think that hair color works for ya.


Thanks Mcbeth... she is a Jack Russell cross Mini Dash-hound.... 




Never2fat4me said:


> My lord she is cute! Puppy's not too bad either.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris. 






:kiss2:


----------



## bonified

Omg, Aust, arent we lucky, puppy love is just the bestest! 

This is Lilly and Nina, they arent mine, but more or less are 5 days a week lol. They are 8 weeks old and Australian Silky Terriers. View attachment lilly.jpg


View attachment lilly & nina.jpg


View attachment nina.jpg
View attachment nina2.jpg


----------



## huskyman78

Here's me at a UNC basketball game






eating a mexican restaurant on my bday





hanging out with my sister at my place


----------



## Paul

Awwwwwwhhh those puppies are soooo cuuuuute! Good pictures.



bonified said:


> Omg, Aust, arent we lucky, puppy love is just the bestest!
> 
> This is Lilly and Nina, they arent mine, but more or less are 5 days a week lol. They are 8 weeks old and Australian Silky Terriers. View attachment 95717
> 
> 
> View attachment 95718
> 
> 
> View attachment 95719
> View attachment 95720


----------



## Jess87

We went to one of those cheesy Old West Towns. 

Reluctantly posing in hopes of avoiding random shots later.





It didn't work. Also, I might have figured out how to use the slingshot quicker if the demonstrator wasn't adorable and I didn't totally suck at it.





Attempting the "Hey, look over there. You really want to get a picture of that. It's really awesome and I'm not making it up. Seriously, just look." 





... and the shot I was trying to avoid in the previous picture, because that's just not a good look for anyone.


----------



## Ample Pie

Visiting Keith <3 

View attachment 250246_252760818068630_100000041423401_1100470_4039114_n.jpg


View attachment 222417_254338511244194_100000041423401_1107157_1968764_n.jpg


View attachment 224402_254338574577521_100000041423401_1107160_4937946_n.jpg


View attachment 285102_254337241244321_100000041423401_1107105_8193356_n.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Seems it was a wonderful day


----------



## LetMeEatCake

Can I join the fun?! 

These are just random pictures. 

Pic 1: playing Rock Band...or whatever it's called...
Pic 2: I <3 cherries!
Pic 3: I <3 donuts, too...especially when they have an ice cream sundae stuffed in the hole!...wait, that didn't sound right...
Pic 4: In Vegas looking tired and bummy straight off the plane.
Pic 5: Chef Claud... 

View attachment 19740_319143211109_503361109_4790206_6407571_n-1.jpg


View attachment 10524_167271801368_516501368_3549155_8064369_n.jpg


View attachment 10524_167271786368_516501368_3549154_3452661_n.jpg


View attachment eyecolor2011-08-01_17-24-40-1.jpg


View attachment n503361109_2679071_362124.jpg


----------



## Lamia

LetMeEatCake said:


> Can I join the fun?!
> 
> These are just random pictures.
> 
> Pic 1: playing Rock Band...or whatever it's called...
> Pic 2: I <3 cherries!
> Pic 3: I <3 donuts, too...especially when they have an ice cream sundae stuffed in the hole!...wait, that didn't sound right...
> Pic 4: In Vegas looking tired and bummy straight off the plane.
> Pic 5: Chef Claud...



I have that exact pink blouse! I am so excited I've never seen anyone wearing the same thing as me.  My niece had a decal put on it though that says Maid of Honor. I am on the far left. so it's not totally identical. oh and my sister added bell sleeves....so I guess nevermind....damn it


----------



## randomjenerator

I've always made fun of "planking" pictures, so of course my friends convinced me to do it. I draw the line at "owling" and "tea potting", though. 

View attachment jplank.jpg


----------



## Lamia

randomjenerator said:


> I've always made fun of "planking" pictures, so of course my friends convinced me to do it. I draw the line at "owling" and "tea potting", though.



that's a cool picture because it looks like you were photo shopped into it or that you are floating lol


----------



## LetMeEatCake

Lamia said:


> I have that exact pink blouse! I am so excited I've never seen anyone wearing the same thing as me.  My niece had a decal put on it though that says Maid of Honor. I am on the far left. so it's not totally identical. oh and my sister added bell sleeves....so I guess nevermind....damn it
> 
> Haha. Hey, it's close enough! It started off the same....so it counts. ;-]


----------



## Lamia

LetMeEatCake said:


> Lamia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have that exact pink blouse! I am so excited I've never seen anyone wearing the same thing as me.  My niece had a decal put on it though that says Maid of Honor. I am on the far left. so it's not totally identical. oh and my sister added bell sleeves....so I guess nevermind....damn it
> 
> Haha. Hey, it's close enough! It started off the same....so it counts. ;-]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hurray!! I call it the Frankenshirt because she actually bought two identical shirts and pieced part of one shirt to the bottom because it wasn't long enough for my tastes, and also made the bell sleeves from the second shirt.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

rainyday said:


> Mowing the lawn, exercising, traveling, walking, painting, fishing, exploring, playing, swimming, learning, gardening. At a concert, in a park, on a bike, in the woods...you get the idea. Post pics of yourself alive, moving, doing, living.



This shot was taken just outside our favorite coffee/ice cream shop (favorite because good friends own and operate it.) We bring the four local grand kids here regularly and the out-of-town one when available. On one of the recent birthday trips, the kids all got pretty well decorated with their own, and each other's ice cream cones. (Sorry - no grand kid pix. Mrs Ho Ho says that's a No No.)

We stopped by ourselves the other night and decided we'd show the grand kids that grandpa likes his ice cream too!

By the way, that's a Tilley hat, high crown, ventilated. Only one they have that fits me. Not previously swallowed by an elephant, as far as I know. 

View attachment Bob eating ice cream-3.jpg


----------



## veggieforever

Out galavanting with amazing friends in the nooks and crannies of Edinburgh. I just couldn't resist the Llama at National Museum! Aint they cute! lol xXx 

View attachment hug1.jpg


View attachment sass1.jpg


View attachment kiss 1.jpg


View attachment museum 1.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Ho Ho Tai said:


> This shot was taken just outside our favorite coffee/ice cream shop (favorite because good friends own and operate it.) We bring the four local grand kids here regularly and the out-of-town one when available. On one of the recent birthday trips, the kids all got pretty well decorated with their own, and each other's ice cream cones. (Sorry - no grand kid pix. Mrs Ho Ho says that's a No No.)
> 
> We stopped by ourselves the other night and decided we'd show the grand kids that grandpa likes his ice cream too!
> 
> By the way, that's a Tilley hat, high crown, ventilated. Only one they have that fits me. Not previously swallowed by an elephant, as far as I know.



You wear both the ice cream and the hat very well, sir.


----------



## Surlysomething

Ho Ho Tai said:


> We stopped by ourselves the other night and decided we'd show the grand kids that grandpa likes his ice cream too!


 

You make me smile, Ho Ho.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Surlysomething said:


> You make me smile, Ho Ho.





mcbeth said:


> You wear both the ice cream and the hat very well, sir.



Awww! Thanks, guys. You would never know that Old Ho Ho has a silly side, wouldja? I keep that under my hat.


----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin

PhatChk said:


> me last weekend at Hoover Dam!



you are so beautiful.....


----------



## Philippe-Louis Martin

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.
> 
> In front of the Golden Gate in San Francisco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multnomah Falls, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In front of a Giant Redwood tree (which was 1500 years old) in Prairie Creek State Park, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Town Sacramento, CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crater Lake, OR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:



You are so beautiful.....


----------



## Jello404

Captain Save said:


> I have to admit, this is one of my favorite threads; everyone looks great, like they're having a great time. My own contribution...



lol Im not even going to lie..I would have SOOO much fun feeding goats.


----------



## Micara

Here I am clowning around with Elsie, the talking cow, at the Illinois State Fair last night.


----------



## violetviolets

Being silly before a wedding


----------



## Rathkhan

violetviolets said:


> Being silly before a wedding
> http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg12/scaled.php?server=12&filename=sdvdfv.png&res=medium



Hmmm, silly AND beautiful


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Also posted this in the BHM/FFA section but decided to post here as well:


----------



## AuntHen

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Also posted this in the BHM/FFA section but decided to post here as well:






lovely pics. you are gorgeous!


----------



## mz_puss

recent pic s from my boyfriends birthday party, it was a costume party, despite my personality this is not my normal attire ! lol 

View attachment 299633_2351191701141_1290578139_2810936_6774818_n.jpg


View attachment 304808_2293833182682_1154617918_2729047_7041014_n.jpg


View attachment 311799_2293831382637_1154617918_2729039_3978484_n.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

mz_puss said:


> recent pic s from my boyfriends birthday party, it was a costume party, despite my personality this is not my normal attire ! lol



Your bf is a lucky devil!


----------



## firelord85

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Also posted this in the BHM/FFA section but decided to post here as well:



You are sooooo pretty! :smitten:


----------



## seavixen

I don't really like random pictures taken of me, so.... Halloween is where it's at. 

View attachment julia1.jpg


----------



## Mishty

Riding an ATV on my friends trails, it's a big old son of a gun to, my arms and legs ached for hours. 

View attachment P4020271.jpg


View attachment P4020298.jpg


View attachment __aug.jpg


View attachment _aug3.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Mishty said:


> Riding an ATV on my friends trails, it's a big old son of a gun to, my arms and legs ached for hours.



Man that looks fun! Great pics, Mishty.


----------



## catracha

Enjoying the luxury of relaxing in my room ( haven't done that in a while,I'm always running around doing something!) 

View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


----------



## mz_puss

Never2fat4me said:


> Your bf is a lucky devil!



thanks darlin heart


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Riding an ATV on my friends trails, it's a big old son of a gun to, my arms and legs ached for hours.


 
That looks super-fun! And you look totally relaxed!


Gotta love summer.


----------



## marky815

on a roof working 

View attachment hot.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Damn construction workers. Always looking hot as hell. There's something about sweaty, hard-workin' guys that gets the whoremones going.


----------



## Tina

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Cross-posted from Recent Pics... but they belong here, I think. From a May/June trip I took this year.
> 
> On a beach off of Highway 101 in CA, looking at the Pacific:



Gin, was this a beach you could drive on, on the central coast? If so, it's very close to where I used to live. It's such a fat girl beach, because you can drive right up to the water and don't have to walk through soft sand in order to dip your feet.

I really love these pics. I adore that white and green mod dress of yours. Love it!


----------



## Heyyou

Tina said:


> http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255171_611540815200_5900252_33743763_4453786_n.jpg[/ing]Gin, was this a beach you could drive on, on the central coast? If so, it's very close to where I used to live. It's such a fat girl beach, because you can drive right up to the water and don't have to walk through soft sand in order to dip your feet.
> 
> I really love these pics. I adore that white and green mod dress of yours. Love it![/QUOTE]
> 
> BBM, you do look -stunning- there! You are quite a lovely woman. God bless! (Idk my thought process, but it makes me want to ask you your weight! VERY sexy! Truly.) Congrats, BBM! :)
> 
> And may i post a -video- of myself living, is that allowed? Just wondering, TY!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Tina said:


> Gin, was this a beach you could drive on, on the central coast? If so, it's very close to where I used to live. It's such a fat girl beach, because you can drive right up to the water and don't have to walk through soft sand in order to dip your feet.
> 
> I really love these pics. I adore that white and green mod dress of yours. Love it!



You could *almost* drive right onto the beach. There was a paved part that went right up to it, then you just had to step over some logs and walk over a little gravel and you were there.  Glad you like the pics!


----------



## Heyyou

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You could *almost* drive right onto the beach. There was a paved part that went right up to it, then you just had to step over some logs and walk over a little gravel and you were there.  Glad you like the pics!



You look -great- in those pics!  And i also wonder what you were WEIGHING in them! It looks great, is why im asking!


----------



## Heyyou

I am throwing in this video of me _living,_ so i can participate in this thread and share as others have shared. This was yesterday, at around 11:30AM and it uploaded this evening whilst i was asleep. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGevwAXGpdg


----------



## WVMountainrear

Heyyou said:


> You look -great- in those pics!  And i also wonder what you were WEIGHING in them! It looks great, is why im asking!



I'm pretty sure she didn't answer you purposefully considering that's a rather uncouth thing to ask, not to mention an uncouth setting & manner in which to ask it.


----------



## Heyyou

lovelylady78 said:


> I'm pretty sure she didn't answer you purposefully considering that's a rather uncouth thing to ask, not to mention an uncouth setting & manner in which to ask it.



Im glad you let me know! I do think she is "hot." I dont know how people perceive things too well.

Isnt telling someone they are attractive and complementing them on it a good thing? (I dodnt mean it as "uncouth," i dont get that) Although you are right, with some people, you never know


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


> Im glad you let me know! I do think she is "hot." I dont know how people perceive things too well.
> 
> Isnt telling someone they are attractive and complementing them on it a good thing? (I dodnt mean it as "uncouth," i dont get that) Although you are right, with some people, you never know



Now what you know the answer is, you won't have the excuse of not knowing anymore. Good to know!


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> Now what you know the answer is, you won't have the excuse of not knowing anymore. Good to know!



Excuse me? I dont recall "knowing what the answer is." Please dont attempt to draw me out in comment back-and-forth.

I really hope there isnt some whole "behind the scenes" convo here, the woman is very pretty and i would like to know how much she weighs. If it was unwelcome, then i do hope that she could let me know that. And i would also apologize, if that was the case! Im not above that.

Dont ... (edit: see post below this.)


----------



## Heyyou

(Yeah.. hey look, i dont want to come off as rude, abrasive, or "uncouth" to *anyone.* I originally offered up a complement to BBM as to a great picture she took. LL78 offered up a possible reason as to why she didnt respond, then i felt as if Jes came in with a smart remark. Im *not* going to be baited, buti intended what i said as a *complement* to BBM, just so we are clear. Now. How different people handle different things is variable, i know i should be ok because my original intention was not to be a jerk so i dont think i should be treated liek a jerk. Apologies to those offended, im not too big to apologize and back off something that "wasnt cool".. but i did *not* want to start off some kind of bad back-and-forth, i wanted to complement BBM. Ironic that as i typed this, i found out my sister is driving to Virginia while my mom, grandma and i travel to Florida. Wowzers!)

.. Ok? Im being sincere, here.


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


> Excuse me? I dont recall "knowing what the answer is." Please dont attempt to draw me out in comment back-and-forth.



Lovely lady gave you the answer. I'm not attempting to do anything but make her answer stick, for future reference.

Big beautiful me can certainly speak for herself, and I don't normally like to sweep in and try to answer for someone else, but my god was this ever egregious.

...Ok? I'm being sincere, here.


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> Lovely lady gave you the answer. I'm not attempting to do anything but make her answer stick, for future reference.
> 
> Big beautiful me can certainly speak for herself, and I don't normally like to sweep in and try to answer for someone else, but my god was this ever egregious.
> 
> ...Ok? I'm being sincere, here.



Agreed. I just got some great insight from LL78, and i would like to apologize to BBM and anyone else that may have been offended at this time. 

Jes, LL78, thank you for you rinsight, i really did appreciate it and im going to make a note of that. LL78 pointed out some things in such a gracious way that.. im at a loss for words, except to say a heartfelt "Thank you." Jes, i also appreciate the post. I was in the wrong. Thank you.

BBM, apolgies. I got edumacated on how i came off. I apologize for the weight question. I was wrong. Im goingn to make a note of how to not do that again, and i again apologize if i had offended you. I will try my best to not do something similar again.


----------



## Jes

Heyyou said:


> BBM, apolgies. I got edumacated on how i came off. I apologize for the weight question. I was wrong. Im goingn to make a note of how to not do that again, and i again apologize if i had offended you. I will try my best to not do something similar again.



Good deal.

Now, back to the vacation and fun photos! I am living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Heyyou

Jes said:


> Good deal.
> 
> Now, back to the vacation and fun photos! I am living vicariously through all of you!



I can offer up a video... Yesterday, ~11:30AM, Bayonne NJ, the park. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGevwAXGpdg


----------



## FatAndProud

Hey! I'm uploading these from my phone, so I'm not sure how they'll turn out. Anyways, these are from two different birthday parties. I swear I surround myself with skinny people to enhance my figure 

View attachment 96771

After playing multiple games of hacky sack. I'm fat and it was hot 

View attachment 96772

Getting my bodyguard stance right.


----------



## LovelyLiz

FatAndProud said:


> Hey! I'm uploading these from my phone, so I'm not sure how they'll turn out. Anyways, these are from two different birthday parties. I swear I surround myself with skinny people to enhance my figure
> 
> After playing multiple games of hacky sack. I'm fat and it was hot
> 
> Getting my bodyguard stance right.



You are so damn adorable!


----------



## FatAndProud

Thank you! :wubu:


----------



## Fat Brian

Heyyou said:


> You look -great- in those pics!  And i also wonder what you were WEIGHING in them! It looks great, is why im asking!



Remember that thing I said about not liking the company ? Now is one of those times.:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Paul

Looking cute FatAndProud. 



FatAndProud said:


> Hey! I'm uploading these from my phone, so I'm not sure how they'll turn out. Anyways, these are from two different birthday parties. I swear I surround myself with skinny people to enhance my figure
> 
> View attachment 96771
> 
> After playing multiple games of hacky sack. I'm fat and it was hot
> 
> View attachment 96772
> 
> Getting my bodyguard stance right.


----------



## Heyyou

This is me eating jellybeans.

(And Fat Brain, sorry, i dont remember. Try again. Or not.)


----------



## Never2fat4me

Those jellybeans are looking good! How much are they weighing there? I just ask because they seem delicious.


----------



## Heyyou

Never2fat4me said:


> Those jellybeans are looking good! How much are they weighing there? I just ask because they seem delicious.



14 oz., 397 grams. I still have most of them left, jellybeans are "ok" but now they are going to just sit around, in that bowl, on top of the frisge (I have my craving now its filled off about 2 ounces of sugary jellybeans.) 

I can also say i bought 10.5LBS (Thats right, *pounds[/i]) of M&Ms for a certain SSBBW webmodel that lives in Australia and she will receive them in mid-September. She indicates to me how M&Ms are hard to find in the Land Down Under? 

Since mailing the mostly unused, opened jellybeans i bought today would be unsanitary and they would get all soft and melted and gooey would be unsanitary and stupid, i would direct you to your nearest Acme supermarket (or whichever is local to you, i got it from an IGA-type store) and purchase it. It cost $2.19, for 14 oz. 

They WERE pretty good, but then i remembered.. not -totally- my thing. So, i bought a 4.4oz Lindy *Sprungli Classic Recipe Milk Chocolate bar after! Here is that bar now. 




*


----------



## catracha

I'm very self conscious about my smile in pics even though everybody that knows me say that I'm always smiling. I took this pic with yakatori in mind, you made me smile because people tell me I should smile more in pics :smitten: 

View attachment Judy7.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

catracha said:


> I'm very self conscious about my smile in pics even though everybody that knows me say that I'm always smiling. I took this pic with yakatori in mind, you made me smile because people tell me I should smile more in pics :smitten:



It's a nice smile, catracha, I agree with yakatori!


----------



## Yakatori

There is not -just- one; but, dare I say it, TWO actual-Dimmers in agreement with something I've said...

Okay-folks, now I'm on a roll....*cracks-knuckles* *starts warming-up hands* *stretches-fingers*


----------



## Fat Brian

Heyyou said:


> (And Fat Brain, sorry, i dont remember. Try again. Or not.)



I don't care if you don't get it, everyone else does. Let me give you another hint: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLPZmPaHme0&ob=av3e


----------



## tinkerbell

Just me riding my bike on the trails!

Trying to make it up a hill:




And hey, I did!  (and yes I like to run and ride my bike in my big diva sunglasses )





Just being a nerd and riding in the lake


----------



## tonynyc

FatAndProud said:


> Hey! I'm uploading these from my phone, so I'm not sure how they'll turn out. Anyways, these are from two different birthday parties. I swear I surround myself with skinny people to enhance my figure
> 
> Getting my bodyguard stance right.




*Looking good FatAndProud: now all you ave to do is surround yourself with BHM to enhance those wonderful curves* 



Heyyou said:


> This is me eating jellybeans.



*
Which Flavor is your favorite...
*



catracha said:


> I'm very self conscious about my smile in pics even though everybody that knows me say that I'm always smiling. I took this pic with yakatori in mind, you made me smile because people tell me I should smile more in pics



*
Welcome to the Boards-wonderful smile
*



tinkerbell said:


> Just me riding my bike on the trails!
> 
> Trying to make it up a hill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And hey, I did!  (and yes I like to run and ride my bike in my big diva sunglasses )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just being *gorgeous* and riding in the lake



*T*inkerbell: fixed it for ya - you make a gorgeous Road Warrior


----------



## tonynyc

*H*aven't posted in awhile... but, part of living is enjoying good eats :eat1: :eat1:

Here's a pic of me with a former co-worker bout to enjoy some wonderful food at Rack and Soul 








*
Ready for a serious "throw down' of good eats -NO KFC here

Starters 1.House Green Salad with ButterMilk Ranch Dressing
2. Sauteed Chicken Livers

ENTREES 1. Smothered Chicken - with Candied Yams and Asparagus
2. Fried Chicken - with ColeSlaw and Green Beans 
*

*Will post pics on the Foodee Board *


----------



## LovelyLiz

tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't posted in awhile... but, part of living is enjoying good eats :eat1: :eat1:
> 
> Here's a pic of me with a former co-worker bout to enjoy some wonderful food at Rack and Soul



Great pic, Tony! The name of that restaurant makes me hungry for some ribs right NOW!!!


----------



## tinkerbell

Thanks Tony! 

Great pic of you and your former co worker btw! And now I want fried chicken, lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FatAndProud said:


> Hey! I'm uploading these from my phone, so I'm not sure how they'll turn out. Anyways, these are from two different birthday parties. I swear I surround myself with skinny people to enhance my figure
> 
> After playing multiple games of hacky sack. I'm fat and it was hot
> 
> Getting my bodyguard stance right.



Fat and hot? Why yes you are  



catracha said:


> I'm very self conscious about my smile in pics even though everybody that knows me say that I'm always smiling. I took this pic with yakatori in mind, you made me smile because people tell me I should smile more in pics :



Beautiful smile!



tinkerbell said:


> Just me riding my bike on the trails!
> 
> Trying to make it up a hill:
> 
> And hey, I did! (and yes I like to run and ride my bike in my big diva sunglasses )
> 
> 
> Just being a nerd and riding in the lake



I always love seeing pics of you on that bike- looks like a wonderful life you're living  :bow:



tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't posted in awhile... but, part of living is enjoying good eats
> 
> Here's a pic of me with a former co-worker bout to enjoy some wonderful food at Rack and Soul
> 
> Ready for a serious "throw down' of good eats -*NO KFC here*
> 
> Starters 1.House Green Salad with ButterMilk Ranch Dressing
> 2. Sauteed Chicken Livers
> 
> ENTREES 1. Smothered Chicken - with Candied Yams and Asparagus
> 2. Fried Chicken - with ColeSlaw and Green Beans



Oh yum- now I'm jealous and wish I could have been there. Sounds like a fantastic dinner


----------



## wtchmel

tonynyc said:


> *H*aven't posted in awhile... but, part of living is enjoying good eats :eat1: :eat1:
> 
> Here's a pic of me with a former co-worker bout to enjoy some wonderful food at Rack and Soul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ready for a serious "throw down' of good eats -NO KFC here
> 
> Starters 1.House Green Salad with ButterMilk Ranch Dressing
> 2. Sauteed Chicken Livers
> 
> ENTREES 1. Smothered Chicken - with Candied Yams and Asparagus
> 2. Fried Chicken - with ColeSlaw and Green Beans
> *
> 
> *Will post pics on the Foodee Board *




You look great! and that food on the menu you had sounds killer!!! I'm drooling!


----------



## lubbybubby

Here's a pic of my hubby and me on his birthday yesterday. We are holding a 13 week old siberian tiger cub! 

View attachment Photo537a.jpg


----------



## bigbob10000

It looks like you had a wonderful time.

Takecare
BigBob10000


----------



## Heyyou

Emporia, VA zip 23847, 2:40PM Sep. 7th, 2011. $34.75 of 87-grade gas. Having fun.. we getting back on I-95S right now!  (Troopers appear to be out today, somewhat.)





[B]http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/h...0_100001696655273_502260_1966131223_n.jpg[/B]


----------



## marky815

FatAndProud said:


> Damn construction workers. Always looking hot as hell. There's something about sweaty, hard-workin' guys that gets the whoremones going.



hehe do you need anything fixed at your place?? Id do it for ya!!


----------



## Jes

Yakatori said:


> There is not -just- one; but, dare I say it, TWO actual-Dimmers in agreement with something I've said...
> 
> Okay-folks, now I'm on a roll....*cracks-knuckles* *starts warming-up hands* *stretches-fingers*



Three-peat!


----------



## Jes

marky815 said:


> hehe do you need anything fixed at your place?? Id do it for ya!!



whoa whoa whoa--I'm gonna start posting pix of stuff in my apartment that needs to get fixed!!


----------



## FatAndProud

marky815 said:


> hehe do you need anything fixed at your place?? Id do it for ya!!



Yeah, come lay some pipe. haha Sorry, had to.


----------



## Duchess of York

*ahem* HOLY HELL!!! :wubu:



marky815 said:


> on a roof working


----------



## Isa

1) worn out after a long day 
2) silliness at the resort bar


----------



## tonynyc

Isa said:


> 1) worn out after a long day
> 2) silliness at the resort bar



Looking Gorgeous Isa :wubu: :wubu: : what a shame for vacations t come to an end


----------



## LovelyLiz

Isa said:


> 1) worn out after a long day
> 2) silliness at the resort bar



Is that Jamaica? Those are great pics! Hope you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Isa

tonynyc said:


> Looking Gorgeous Isa :wubu: :wubu: : what a shame for vacations t come to an end



Thanks Tony! Yes it was with great sorrow that I left vacationville and returned home.



mcbeth said:


> Is that Jamaica? Those are great pics! Hope you had a wonderful time!



Thanks mcbeth and yes those shots were from Jamaica. I had a lovely time with my friends experiencing this wonderful place.


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

lubbybubby said:


> Here's a pic of my hubby and me on his birthday yesterday. We are holding a 13 week old siberian tiger cub!



Aaawww, that is so freakin' cute!


----------



## marky815

Jes said:


> whoa whoa whoa--I'm gonna start posting pix of stuff in my apartment that needs to get fixed!!



Im down Im sure we could work out some sort of payment plan or something jk lol!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lubbybubby said:


> Here's a pic of my hubby and me on his birthday yesterday. We are holding a 13 week old siberian tiger cub!



Nice pic- where are you at?


@ Isa- uber jealous :bow:


----------



## Webmaster

Driving a ski boat on Douglas Lake in Tennessee. The thing had a 350 cubic inch V8 and was wicked fast. I have little experience with piloting boats, and they sure handle a whole lot different from cars. And since Douglas is a reservoir with varying depth, I found myself keeping an anxious eye on the depthfinder gauge pretty much all the time. 

View attachment conrad_skiboat.jpg


----------



## Jes

Webmaster said:


> Driving a ski boat on Douglas Lake in Tennessee. The thing had a 350 cubic inch V8 and was wicked fast. I have little experience with piloting boats, and they sure handle a whole lot different from cars. And since Douglas is a reservoir with varying depth, I found myself keeping an anxious eye on the depthfinder gauge pretty much all the time.


Nice sunny day! Who's your co-pilot?


----------



## Heyyou

If they stole my wallet, then we sure get along. 10 minutes ago!


----------



## Heyyou

If they stole my wallet, then we sure get along. 10 minutes ago!








> Originally Posted by Webmaster
> Driving a ski boat on Douglas Lake in Tennessee. The thing had a 350 cubic inch V8 and was wicked fast. I have little experience with piloting boats, and they sure handle a whole lot different from cars. And since Douglas is a reservoir with varying depth, I found myself keeping an anxious eye on the depthfinder gauge pretty much all the time.



Nice!


----------



## *Goofy*Girl*

Webmaster said:


> Driving a ski boat on Douglas Lake in Tennessee. The thing had a 350 cubic inch V8 and was wicked fast. I have little experience with piloting boats, and they sure handle a whole lot different from cars. And since Douglas is a reservoir with varying depth, I found myself keeping an anxious eye on the depthfinder gauge pretty much all the time.




Ah, another pic that makes me want to go on vacation.


----------



## Heyyou

Just got in from niking to pay phone. HOT!

I think you can actually SEE the heat in this photo.


----------



## Heyyou

Waiting for this important package.










My front yard is A1A (after my yard, of course.)






EDIT: It came. Now im off to T.C.B.! Here is pic of "it came."


----------



## cherrybombXI

Playing around with my niece at the beach! <3 

View attachment 263685_10150650668975599_749030598_19505459_2863791_n.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

cherrybombXI said:


> Playing around with my niece at the beach! <3



NICE!!!! How did you get to be floating? OMG i need to try that!!!! Please share! 

(I have a beach and i cant float LOL)


----------



## cherrybombXI

Heyyou said:


> NICE!!!! How did you get to be floating? OMG i need to try that!!!! Please share!
> 
> (I have a beach and i cant float LOL)



I'm kinda ~*magical*~ 

Fun fact: my niece and I tried to get a pic like that the whole freaking week we were at the beach then we got one of those beach photographers our very last day there and were like "we wanna try this" and he took ONE picture and it came out perfectly. So jealous of camera skills.


----------



## Heyyou

cherrybombXI said:


> I'm kinda ~*magical*~
> 
> Fun fact: my niece and I tried to get a pic like that the whole freaking week we were at the beach then we got one of those beach photographers our very last day there and were like "we wanna try this" and he took ONE picture and it came out perfectly. So jealous of camera skills.



I am jealous of you! I cant do that on St Augustine Beach beach.. 

cherrybomb and the MAGICAL PHILADELPHIA BEACH! I like it 

(And FTR: NO i didnt go try it. Im loking at that and the humor is keeping me sane as i gather my belongings into this basket, a la Ralph the... yeah. Its like they say: "When under duress, humpr keeps you sane and focused." DIMS is _invaluable_ and thinking about a magic beach where all the roaches can live and fly is making me happy.)  Thank you.


----------



## Amatrix

Today I forced myself to learn how to use a blow dryer for smoother hair. Cuts down on straight/flat iron time for sure.

This is me learning to do something new each week. Last week it was making pancakes. I went to work and had 3 people pull in it because they thought it was a wig (clearly natural hair can never have this much volume or something?).


----------



## Yakatori

cherrybombXI said:


> Playing around with my niece at the beach! <3


Awesome. It's weird how her arm and legs are just straight like that; like, she's just floating straight-up. And your knees are bent; but I wouldn't be surprised if you were the same distance off the ground at instant it was taken. It's so perfect, it almost looks a little fake. But then you clearly see your shadows.

I want to do something like this with group of my friends who are all different heights, etc.. Did the photographer give you any sort of special instruction or was it just like you were jumping all day and he lucked out with this one shot? 



Heyyou said:


> My front yard is A1A (after my yard, of course.)



Can't rep you for that; too soon. But just to remind/clarify for anyone out there who might not realize the cultural significance of that infamous-strip:



> _Rollin' in-my-5.0
> Withmyrag-topdown, so-my-hair-can-blow
> The-girlies on stand-by waving-just-to-say-hi
> Did you stop!?
> no.. I just drove...by Kept-on
> pursuing-to the next-stop
> I busted a left and I'm heading to the next-block
> The block was dead-Yo?
> so I continued-to A1A-*Beachfront Avenue!!*_


----------



## cherrybombXI

Yakatori said:


> Awesome. It's weird how her arm and legs are just straight like that; like, she's just floating straight-up. And your knees are bent; but I wouldn't be surprised if you were the same distance off the ground at instant it was taken. It's so perfect, it almost looks a little fake. But then you clearly see your shadows.
> 
> I want to do something like this with group of my friends who are all different heights, etc.. Did the photographer give you any sort of special instruction or was it just like you were jumping all day and he lucked out with this one shot?


He definitely just lucked out, he was like "jump on three!" and we jumped on three haha. It was just perfect because I'd wanted a pic like this for so long and it only took him one try. It makes me so happy every time I look at it! It's definitely a pose worth trying with some friends!


----------



## duraznos

outside the IL supreme court building after my swearing-in ... i promise i didn't wear those shoes during the ceremony.


----------



## Heyyou

Oh, duraznos.. :wubu:

This is me getting my change of address for,. I hope it works. (Never thought gettign my ID in the mail would be a bad thing. Guess whaat? Its a bad thing, somebody else -MIGHT- get -MY- ID. :doh:.)






.. i look slightly mischievous here, as if im going to cause some mayhem... 






This is me looing like "What do i do now."


----------



## Heyyou

And this is me sizing up Starucks, ill be here for a while, for all those familiar with the stuff happenin IRL with me right now. (We have a "Cove" here. Im in it.)
The last four pics are Starbucks. Havent done this since 2008 in NYC.










Vanilla Iced Coffee with Milk. (Appropriate, since this is A-1-A....) :doh:






My mobile command center.










Now im all amped up on caffeine! And for all those familiar.. thats _exactly_ what i need.. more energy! :doh:


----------



## krystalltuerme

Amatrix said:


> Today I forced myself to learn how to use a blow dryer for smoother hair. Cuts down on straight/flat iron time for sure.
> 
> This is me learning to do something new each week. Last week it was making pancakes. I went to work and had 3 people pull in it because they thought it was a wig (clearly natural hair can never have this much volume or something?).
> <snipped incredible img>



I can't believe nobody has responded to this pic. Your hair looks amazing and your eyes are mesmerizing.


----------



## CastingPearls

krystalltuerme said:


> I can't believe nobody has responded to this pic. Your hair looks amazing and your eyes are mesmerizing.


Sometimes people prefer to respond in rep and PMs.


----------



## SocialbFly

of all the posts etc here on dims, this is my most absolute favorite one ever....Rainy, when you made something that focused on living you hit the stars....

what we fail to do in our lives is remember how to live, not wait for weight loss, weight gain, man, woman, partner, schooling, fitness...what we need to remember is that we live every moment out loud...life is short....let's enjoy it, however we can!!!


----------



## firelord85

Amatrix said:


> Today I forced myself to learn how to use a blow dryer for smoother hair. Cuts down on straight/flat iron time for sure.
> 
> This is me learning to do something new each week. Last week it was making pancakes. I went to work and had 3 people pull in it because they thought it was a wig (clearly natural hair can never have this much volume or something?).



Wow, you're just stunning! :bow:


----------



## Amatrix

Thanks everybody for the rep and whatnot.

*add 2 more women trying to pull on my hair to see if it was a wig- and no one asks before doing it! They just reach over and tug!... Yeeesh... I cried a little on the last one, and then braided it.*

Making a girl feel special. :blush:

And congrats to everyone else living life!:kiss2:


----------



## bmann0413

Amatrix said:


> Today I forced myself to learn how to use a blow dryer for smoother hair. Cuts down on straight/flat iron time for sure.
> 
> This is me learning to do something new each week. Last week it was making pancakes. I went to work and had 3 people pull in it because they thought it was a wig (clearly natural hair can never have this much volume or something?).



Whoa. Like, for serious. WHOA. Absolutely beautiful. My heart's all atwitter. :wubu:


----------



## elisemina

Very nice pic! Congratulations!


----------



## yoopergirl

Wow Ama, you're smokin'!

And I'm completely straight by the way (and incredibly jealous).


----------



## yoopergirl

Me at my dad's wedding a few weeks back, rocking out. 

View attachment nicirockon.jpg


----------



## Heyyou

I ate lunch at "Cruisers" today in downtown "Historic" St. Augustine (which is looking for new franchises, btw) and used self-timer feature over the Bridge of Lions, about to go in, thought id snap one...

It feels soo good to be free, outside, in FL. As the song says, "Its been a long time."

Here I am!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Ooo La la LOL 

View attachment 1297292438646.jpg


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

This is me drinking a Pina Colada at Cheesecake Factory. 

View attachment 249379_10150397415884517_828224516_10573000_4114484_n.jpg


----------



## miafantastic

Last weekend. Tailgating before a sold-out Journey concert. Ridiculously (...) good times. I'm on the right, wearing a homemade shirt that can't be adored from that angle. HA. It's got the Infinity album art on the front and "Lights" in giant, purple, sparkly script letters on the back. YES


----------



## imfree

miafantastic said:


> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> Last weekend. Tailgating before a sold-out Journey concert. Ridiculously (...) good times. I'm on the right, wearing a homemade shirt that can't be adored from that angle. HA. It's got the Infinity album art on the front and "Lights" in giant, purple, sparkly script letters on the back. YES



Hi Cute Lady. It's cool to see younger people enjoying the classics! Here's one of my faves from Journey.


----------



## FrancescaBombshell

Big Girls Having BIG FUN! 

View attachment 341383_291848860832094_100000209472025_1447095_1598220111_o.jpg


----------



## miafantastic

imfree said:


> Hi Cute Lady. It's cool to see younger people enjoying the classics! Here's one of my faves from Journey.



"Wheel in the Sky." Another great song from Infinity and a highlight of the show! "For tomorrow ..." YEAH. They played lots of fun cuts that night. Still, I wanted to hear Steve Perry's "Oh, Sherrie." That slurred electro riff is a trip. Direct from the '80s. Slays me every time. Had to hang on to the silly hope they'd do it. Ah, well. "Don't Stop Believin," right? I bet the band's bringing in its most diverse crowds ever on the back of that titan alone!


----------



## 1love_emily

I'm having one of those days when I just want someone to cuddle with me and tell me that I'm worth something.


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

1love_emily said:


> I'm having one of those days when I just want someone to cuddle with me and tell me that I'm worth something.



Same here Emily


----------



## Heyyou

This is me when i was on a bus. I was trying to go for the "American Gangster" look, and a lovely young "working girl" (she was telling people about "what she did" involving a hotel room for "business" to a gentleman she apparently found attractive as the greyhound entered Chicago) snapped it for me. (I had told her i wasnt interested, but thanked her anyways.)

How did it come out?


----------



## Heyyou

About to go pay rent. 

Guess how much $$$ this is.


----------



## tonynyc

“It’s a canny marketing match: a transit agency that has had its share of encounters with corrupt politicians and old trains getting paid to run an old train to promote a TV show about a corrupt politician.

The Metropolitan Transportation Authority has been selling more space on its trains to advertisers, wrapping exteriors in Target ads and converting the interior of the 42nd Street shuttle with images of the Netherlands, paid for by that country’s tourism bureau.

Now it’s going a step further and running an entire train. HBO is paying the agency more than $150,000, according to an MTA spokesman, to run a Prohibition-era train along the 2/3 line in Manhattan during four September weekends. It’s a promotion for the second season of “Boardwalk Empire“, a drama set in 1920s Atlantic City.

The MTA says running the vintage train was their idea. HBO came to them looking for “something nostalgic,” said Eugene Ribeiro, the transit agency’s director of promotions. So the MTA offered one of its retired trains, an old IRT train that ran from 1917 to the 1960s, a few of which sit around in yards and at the Transit Museum in Brooklyn. Sometimes it runs them on weekends.

The subway will run between 42nd Street and 96th streets, making express stops in between. It’s interiors will be adorned with images of Nucky Thompson, the corrupt political boss at the center of Boardwalk Empire who stays in power by dispensing both fear and favors.

People paid by HBO will walk around Manhattan later this month giving out free MetroCards courtesy of Nucky. It sounds like another case of art imitating life: the MTA did something similar in 2005, spending part of a budget surplus on discounted rides during the winter holidays.”
Source



*Had the pleasure of riding the vintage subway car &#8211; despite no Air Conditioning &#8211; the seats were definitely Size Friendly…*



*Inside of the Car- Just a Fan and Open Windows to keep cool* 




*In front of thr 1924 Subway Car on 96th Street Stop &#8211; Station was hot &#8211; train car was hot &#8211; worked up a sweat. Definitely worth it - being a train buff*




* Side pic of subway car *




*Another pic inside the subway car*




*Pic of me inside the subway car *




*Nostalgia Train leaving the 96th Street Station*


----------



## danielson123

Tony, those pics show a lot of character! Very nice! :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

danielson123 said:


> Tony, those pics show a lot of character! Very nice! :bow:



*T*hanks- but the subway car was the star ... folks went nuts just taking pics and couldn't believe how nice it was to ride a bit of history - my camera just died on me (needed batteries) hence the pics from my camera phone


----------



## seavixen

Chilling on the deck. That's living, right? 

View attachment outside.jpg


----------



## Tkscz

Recent picture of me. Can we post pictures that we've photoshopped?


----------



## Paul

. . . . .Cute!



seavixen said:


> Chilling on the deck. That's living, right?


----------



## Mishty

My town had it's annual celebration Boom Days, and the finale was my favorite band rocking out at an invitation only show. All my friends from all over came, and it was a very happy night. Of course I was a tad,wee,lot bit drunk in these. 

View attachment 297758_253335948043644_112954295415144_738775_1609344656_n.jpg


View attachment 301994_253336431376929_112954295415144_738787_1380114214_n.jpg


View attachment 312178_253334674710438_112954295415144_738743_927611409_n.jpg


View attachment 298335_253336868043552_112954295415144_738798_548997937_n.jpg


----------



## aa_ya

seavixen said:


> Chilling on the deck. That's living, right?


a very nice one indeed


----------



## 1love_emily

Okay so I'm crazy bored. And what do teenage girls do when they are bored? Take pictures of themselves.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> My town had it's annual celebration Boom Days, and the finale was my favorite band rocking out at an invitation only show. All my friends from all over came, and it was a very happy night. Of course I was a tad,wee,lot bit drunk in these.



Looks like a blast


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tonynyc said:


>



I like to see older historic sites/things myself- looks like it was a very interesting day!


----------



## goofy girl

I love this thread 

Me on my first motorcycle ride..a woman at work heard it was on my bucket list and recruited her husband to come take me out during a lunch break lol, reggae fest in Newport, and my friend and I hanging out in a local park


----------



## tonynyc

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to see older historic sites/things myself- looks like it was a very interesting day!



*T*he Nostalgia Train was certainly a hit ... I'll have to keep my eyes/ears open for another promotion that the producers of 'BoardWalk Empire' will do with the MTA- they are expected to give out free Subway passes...

*T*he MTA has run such trains over the weekend to celebrate other milestones... one being for jazz legend Duke Ellington 




goofy girl said:


> I love this thread
> 
> Me on my first motorcycle ride..a woman at work heard it was on my bucket list and recruited her husband to come take me out during a lunch break lol, reggae fest in Newport, and my friend and I hanging out in a local park



*G*oof Girl - how was the ride ? and I seeyou were very smat to wear a helmet


----------



## WVMountainrear

There's a little amusement park not far from here where the kiddos can put on a costume and trick or treat through a portion of it (every weekend in October). We were going to take my niece this weekend, but we got rained out.  *But*, just so she wasn't totally heartbroken that we missed out on all the fun, we all agreed to put on our ears and tails and let her paint our faces. :happy:


----------



## imfree

lovelylady78 said:


> There's a little amusement park not far from here where the kiddos can put on a costume and trick or treat through a portion of it (every weekend in October). We were going to take my niece this weekend, but we got rained out.  *But*, just so she wasn't totally heartbroken that we missed out on all the fun, we all agreed to put on our ears and tails and let her paint our faces. :happy:



ADORABUNNY!!!


----------



## tonynyc

lovelylady78 said:


> There's a little amusement park not far from here where the kiddos can put on a costume and trick or treat through a portion of it (every weekend in October). We were going to take my niece this weekend, but we got rained out.  *But*, just so she wasn't totally heartbroken that we missed out on all the fun, we all agreed to put on our ears and tails and let her paint our faces. :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My.. what a gorgeous 'tail' you have ADORABUNNY.... *





imfree said:


> ADORABUNNY!!!



*I*mFree!!!! definitely seconding those statements....

*Adorabunnydelicious* :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## tonynyc

tonynyc said:


> *T*he Nostalgia Train was certainly a hit ... I'll have to keep my eyes/ears open for another promotion that the producers of 'BoardWalk Empire' will do with the MTA- they are expected to give out free Subway passes...
> 
> *T*he MTA has run such trains over the weekend to celebrate other milestones... one being for jazz legend Duke Ellington




*Update* just found this site and great video 

 Video Nostalgia Train Leaving Time Square- by Eric Westpheling


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

lovelylady78 said:


> There's a little amusement park not far from here where the kiddos can put on a costume and trick or treat through a portion of it (every weekend in October). We were going to take my niece this weekend, but we got rained out.  *But*, just so she wasn't totally heartbroken that we missed out on all the fun, we all agreed to put on our ears and tails and let her paint our faces. :happy:



Tooooo cute! What an awful time to be out of rep :doh::doh:


----------



## CuddlyKatie

hanging out at the train station at 7am a couple weeks ago clutching the all important morning coffee and rugged up in a jacket.. it was chilly! terrible pictures though dressed awesomelly sloppy like in my comfy travel clothes. 

View attachment trnsttntn.JPG


View attachment sidesmaller.JPG


View attachment sunnysmall.JPG


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tooooo cute! What an awful time to be out of rep :doh::doh:



Got her for you!

LL, you are such an awesome aunt! (and adorable bunny, too)


----------



## Heyyou

On the plane, as we speak. 

FIRST TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I AM NO LONGER A PLANE VIRGIN ONLY AN IRL ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

cherrybombXI said:


> Playing around with my niece at the beach! <3



You have got some mad ups :bow:

p.s. your niece looks like she's pulling a chris angel


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hello Folks -

We are in Duluth this weekend for a dinner and concert at my Alma Mater, UMD. On-campus is the beautiful Bagley Nature Center which includes a significant hill (Rock Hill) which I use to climb as a student (Physics, Math - 1959). We have a bench overlooking the pond - part of a scholarship program. (As part of the dinner, we got to meet the first recipient of our program. Let me tell you that, with people like her coming to the fore, there's hope for the world yet.)

Mrs Ho Ho and I took a nice fall hike around the area, winding up at the top of the hill, some 600' above Lake Superior (visible in the background.) A beautiful day, all the more so because Mrs Ho Ho arrived home safely from Belgium after her ten day trip. 

If I look happy in this picture, it is because I am. 

View attachment Robert Rock Hill Observation Pt. UMD - 4.jpg


----------



## tonynyc

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Hello Folks -
> 
> We are in Duluth this weekend for a dinner and concert at my Alma Mater, UMD. On-campus is the beautiful Bagley Nature Center which includes a significant hill (Rock Hill) which I use to climb as a student (Physics, Math - 1959). We have a bench overlooking the pond - part of a scholarship program. (As part of the dinner, we got to meet the first recipient of our program. Let me tell you that, with people like her coming to the fore, there's hope for the world yet.)
> 
> Mrs Ho Ho and I took a nice fall hike around the area, winding up at the top of the hill, some 600' above Lake Superior (visible in the background.) A beautiful day, all the more so because Mrs Ho Ho arrived home safely from Belgium after her ten day trip.
> 
> If I look happy in this picture, it is because I am.



*F*resh air- enjoying the outdoors- it doesn't get any better than that :bow: :bow:


----------



## tonynyc

*J*ust finish my workout with a new set of "chest expanders" or "cables" .. don't let the green rubber strands fool ya (10 lbs pull ) 8 strands hence 80lbs pull - real tough SOB...







*The Fabled Cables in All their glory*


----------



## daddyoh70

tonynyc said:


> *J*ust finish my workout with a new set of "chest expanders" or "cables" .. don't let the green rubber strands fool ya (10 lbs pull ) 8 strands hence 80lbs pull - *real tough SOB*...
> 
> 
> *The Fabled Cables in All their glory*



You're referring to the man in the picture, correct? Because from what I understand, he is one tough SOB!


----------



## Deacone

I'M LIVING!

(just about)


----------



## Gingembre

Deacone said:


> I'M LIVING!
> 
> (just about)



That is AMAZING! And scary...I wish you lived here so you could do my halloween makeup. :bow:


----------



## imfree

Deacone said:


> I'M LIVING!
> 
> (just about)



Ha! You must have had a blast, making yourself look like you're non-living!


----------



## Heyyou

Deacone said:


> I'M LIVING!
> 
> (just about)



I live the mask! Vaudeville-esque. Awesome! 

Reminds me of these


----------



## Gingembre

Gingembre said:


> That is AMAZING! And scary...I wish you lived here so you could do my halloween makeup. :bow:



Also...how'd you get your eyes all black??


----------



## Deacone

Gingembre said:


> That is AMAZING! And scary...I wish you lived here so you could do my halloween makeup. :bow:



Aww Thank you, that's very kind! 

I got them black with photoshop sadly Because the contact lenses to do the same effect are 200 quid a pop and I can't afford that shit 


Thank you guys!  I'm glad my make up was well received


----------



## Deacone

I'm un-living again!


----------



## Heyyou

Deacone said:


> I'm un-living again!



You have real talent with the face paint and mask stuff! You surely do 

Sending PM at some point in near future!


----------



## penguin

I can be undead too!


----------



## Heyyou

"Grrrrrrrrrrrrr."














Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Rugged. 


Do you like?


----------



## KittyKitten

Heyyou said:


> "Grrrrrrrrrrrrr."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Rugged.
> 
> 
> Do you like?




Very nice pictures!


----------



## Grandi Floras

Hello everyone. I haven't been here in awhile and thought that I would drop in and say HI and share a new pic of myself.... I hope you like it,nothing much changed except my hair got a bit longer.


----------



## tonynyc

Grandi Floras said:


> Hello everyone. I haven't been here in awhile and thought that I would drop in and say HI and share a new pic of myself.... I hope you like it,nothing much changed except my hair got a bit longer.



*Welcome Back - looking good !!!!!*


----------



## tonynyc

penguin said:


> I can be undead too!



*
You can make a very cute cuddly Zombie !!!!!
*


----------



## Grandi Floras

Thanks tonynyc, I am glad that you replied, it is always nice to see that someone here remembers me too. LOL


----------



## imfree

Grandi Floras said:


> Thanks tonynyc, I am glad that you replied, it is always nice to see that someone here remembers me too. LOL



I remember you from your Yahoo Group, before I even joined Dimm's. Great to see you posting again.


----------



## CastingPearls

Me, my nephew and my brother David out to dinner...


----------



## Surlysomething

CastingPearls said:


> Me, my nephew and my brother David out to dinner...


 
You all have the best smiles!


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> Me, my nephew and my brother David out to dinner...



Cool, you Guys look like a happy bunch.:happy:


----------



## Silver Fox

Sexiest Zombie EVER!




penguin said:


> I can be undead too!


----------



## wtchmel

Deacone said:


> I'M LIVING!
> 
> (just about)



Dude! I've been coveting those sclera contacts for years, how are they? are they hard to get in and out? do they feel weird? Curious, oh,and you look great!
Oh wait, i'm a person that posts without reading down, so i see you photoshopped it. Sorry. Yes, they are expensive, one of the reasons i haven't bought them either,lol.


----------



## LovelyLiz

CastingPearls said:


> Me, my nephew and my brother David out to dinner...



Good lookin' family


----------



## Deacone

wtchmel said:


> Dude! I've been coveting those sclera contacts for years, how are they? are they hard to get in and out? do they feel weird? Curious, oh,and you look great!
> Oh wait, i'm a person that posts without reading down, so i see you photoshopped it. Sorry. Yes, they are expensive, one of the reasons i haven't bought them either,lol.



Haha! I know what you mean. 200 quid for a set is expensive >_> especially when they only last up to a year. Also i've heard they are quite painful/irritating as they're like full on eye cups. I have difficulty putting normal contacts in, let alone a full on eye cup. lol


----------



## Blockierer

Me at work today.


----------



## NurseVicki

I love this thread thanks all for showing us the great pics here are a few of me and hubby having fun while in Alaska site seeing and on the cruise ship! 

View attachment 100_0045 (Small).JPG


View attachment 100_0097 (Small).JPG


View attachment 100_0099 (Small).JPG


View attachment CIMG7904 (Small).JPG


----------



## LovelyLiz

Blockierer said:


> Me at work today.



Lookin' sharp!



NurseVicki said:


> I love this thread thanks all for showing us the great pics here are a few of me and hubby having fun while in Alaska site seeing and on the cruise ship!



You look like a heck of a good time.  And handsome fella!


----------



## Lamia

I threw a Halloween Party this year and it was pretty fun. This is me as a witch and my niece as a devil.


----------



## Dromond

Here is yet another photo of me at the board game club. I have no idea what the name of that game is, I just know I suck at it. :doh:


----------



## Deacone

Unliving again! But at Bristol Zombie walk! It was epic  

View attachment DSCF0451.JPG


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> Unliving again! But at Bristol Zombie walk! It was epic



This is the best picture ever. Seriously.


----------



## Dromond

Deacone said:


> Unliving again! But at Bristol Zombie walk! It was epic



I simply can't compete with that. :bow:


----------



## Aurora

Beat me to the zombie, but this is my take on it this year lol. I read the title of this thread, and being Halloween, I immediately knew I had to post this photo from the Saturday night party.

I was dead sexy. 

View attachment deadsexy2.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Aurora said:


> Beat me to the zombie, but this is my take on it this year lol. I read the title of this thread, and being Halloween, I immediately knew I had to post this photo from the Saturday night party.
> 
> I was dead sexy.



You're so punny!

But all puns aside, you looked great!  What a hot zombie!


----------



## Deacone

Dromond said:


> I simply can't compete with that. :bow:



What do you mean by that?


----------



## Heyyou

Back in from walk, one Red Bull down, shortly before interview! 

How do I look?

And yes.. im going to my interview just like this! Warehouse, where all the "undesirables" should be able to work.


----------



## Dromond

Deacone said:


> What do you mean by that?



I figured my game partner would get a few comments for her t-shit, but then you posted that zombie awesome pic and distracted everyone.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Dromond said:


> I figured my game partner would get a few comments for her *t-shit*, but then you posted that zombie awesome pic and distracted everyone.



Ew. *hands you an R*


----------



## Deacone

Dromond said:


> I figured my game partner would get a few comments for her t-shit, but then you posted that zombie awesome pic and distracted everyone.



Lol that's a funny t-shirt!


----------



## hostesshoho

My halloween costume... a black cat 

View attachment h dona 4.jpg


----------



## BBWbonnie

This is me at the koala sanctuary in Brisbane hahaha I was soooooooo scared at first to touch a kangeroo!
:wubu: 

View attachment DSCF1066.JPG


----------



## Dromond

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ew. *hands you an R*



Why, thank you.


----------



## Dromond

hostesshoho said:


> My halloween costume... a black cat



Wait.

I know you.

From the old days at BBWPersonalsPlus.

Right?

I'm sure I'm right.

I just can't recall your screen name. :doh:


----------



## hostesshoho

Dromond said:


> Wait.
> 
> I know you.
> 
> From the old days at BBWPersonalsPlus.
> 
> Right?
> 
> I'm sure I'm right.
> 
> I just can't recall your screen name. :doh:



Hi Dro... I was chubbyspice... Dona, how are you doing?


----------



## imfree

hostesshoho said:


> My halloween costume... a black cat



You have a great smile and a sig line to match that smile!:happy:


----------



## Dromond

hostesshoho said:


> Hi Dro... I was chubbyspice... Dona, how are you doing?



Right, right! I definitely remember you! I'm doing pretty well. Happily married and all that good stuff. My health is stable, so that's a big win. At this point I'm beating the odds, so I can't complain at all.


----------



## lindso604

throwing my coin in the Trevi fountain in Rome... wish I could go back 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deacone

Shisha bar! 






Unimpressed at work. Customers suck!


----------



## MillyLittleMonster

A few weeks old now this picture but its pretty much the only one lately...

I'm on the far left, in my favourite colour as usual.... BLACK!


----------



## ataraxia

Deacone said:


>


----------



## Dromond

Deacone said:


> Unimpressed at work. Customers suck!



In my younger days I worked at a gas station / convenience store. I would say, "this'd be a nice job, if it weren't for the customers."


----------



## NativeBeauty

I figured I should contribute since I'm always checking everyone else out! lol


----------



## Deacone

CHILLI SAUCE! THAT'S HOW I LIIIIVE! :>:smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

NativeBeauty said:


> I figured I should contribute since I'm always checking everyone else out! lol


 
You are ridiculously cute!


----------



## rg770Ibanez

MillyLittleMonster said:


> A few weeks old now this picture but its pretty much the only one lately...
> 
> I'm on the far left, in my favourite colour as usual.... BLACK!



METAL!!!! >:O


----------



## NativeBeauty

Surlysomething said:


> You are ridiculously cute!



Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## CAMellie

Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today


----------



## HottiMegan

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today



I'm so happy for you  I can tell you two are very happy too  Congrats!


----------



## LovelyLiz

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today



 Hooray! Congratulations and best wishes on a long and happy life together!


----------



## littlefairywren

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today



Congratulations, Mrs Perez! I hope you will both be truly happy. To marry your best friend is such a blessing.


----------



## CAMellie

HottiMegan said:


> I'm so happy for you  I can tell you two are very happy too  Congrats!



Thank you, Megan...we are! 



mcbeth said:


> Hooray! Congratulations and best wishes on a long and happy life together!



Thank you very much!



littlefairywren said:


> Congratulations, Mrs Perez! I hope you will both be truly happy. To marry your best friend is such a blessing.



Thank you so much! Yes I have been very blessed!


----------



## Shosh

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today



Felicidades!


----------



## CAMellie

Shosh said:


> Felicidades!



Gracias, Shoshieboo!


----------



## moore2me

Dear Camellie,

I wish you and your husband a happy and long marriage. Your mom is also looking down on you guys and proudly smiling at her daughter's happiness. You have been thru a lot lately and you are due some blessings and good luck. Very pretty choice of dress too.


----------



## CastingPearls

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today


You are a beautiful bride, a handsome couple, and I hope always a happy family. I also agree with everything M2M said--you're due for some blessings and good luck.


----------



## CAMellie

moore2me said:


> Dear Camellie,
> 
> I wish you and your husband a happy and long marriage. Your mom is also looking down on you guys and proudly smiling at her daughter's happiness. You have been thru a lot lately and you are due some blessings and good luck. Very pretty choice of dress too.



Thank you, M2M...that means a lot. 



CastingPearls said:


> You are a beautiful bride, a handsome couple, and I hope always a happy family. I also agree with everything M2M said--you're due for some blessings and good luck.



Thank you so very, very much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## daddyoh70

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today



Congrats!!! Wishing you many happy years together. But you just better let your old man know that I'm still gonna crush on ya


----------



## CAMellie

daddyoh70 said:


> Congrats!!! Wishing you many happy years together. But you just better let your old man know that I'm still gonna crush on ya



Thanks so much! He knows...and he knows the crush is reciprocated.


----------



## daddyoh70

CAMellie said:


> Thanks so much! He knows...and he knows the crush is reciprocated.



Sounds like you got yourself a keeper! Again, wishing you both a long happy life together!


----------



## SexyBBW38

here is my "living" pic. Just being silly and happy... Life is good


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CAMellie said:


> Me, abuelita Mercedes, and my hubby Adrian right before the ceremony today



I wish you both a long lifetime of happiness together- what a lovely couple you make- so happy you shared this


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Headed out for a birthday lunch with my aunt!


----------



## Surlysomething

Jeeshcristina said:


> Headed out for a birthday lunch with my aunt!





Jeesh! You look super pretty.


----------



## Micara

Eric and I getting our zombie on at "Evil Dead: The Musical" at Artswest in Seattle. Highly recommend! We sat in the "splatter zone" and were blood soaked by the end of the night.


----------



## Deacone

At work. This is my "What do you mean you don't have...I.D?" face






Pikachu caught on cctv


----------



## Marlayna

Surlysomething said:


> You are ridiculously cute!


Lol, I'm thinking too freaking adorable!


----------



## Marlayna

hostesshoho said:


> My halloween costume... a black cat


Great pic, why didn't you draw on whiskers? It would be PURRRRfect.


----------



## Johannes

lindso604 said:


> throwing my coin in the Trevi fountain in Rome... wish I could go back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


A very beautiful young lady at a magic place!!! Incredible!
I sincerely hope that your wishes will be fulfilled; one wish being a return journey to the Eternal City. Another wish, I guess is a partner in life who appreciates true full figured beauty!


----------



## originaljohnny

I don't want to edit this post, I want to delete it.


----------



## originaljohnny

NativeBeauty said:


> I figured I should contribute since I'm always checking everyone else out! lol


I see wilderness... ocean... could you be in BC?


----------



## NativeBeauty

originaljohnny said:


> I see wilderness... ocean... could you be in BC?



Nope, East Coast of Canada! NB


----------



## Tracyarts

Getting into the holiday spirit at a local park tonight. They have the entire park full of Christmas light displays, you follow the walking trail to see them, and in some areas there are these tunnels of light that you walk through. It was really fun, and I was glad I bundled up because by the time we got there around 7, it was already pretty cold.

Tracy


----------



## Isa

Tracyarts said:


> Getting into the holiday spirit at a local park tonight. They have the entire park full of Christmas light displays, you follow the walking trail to see them, and in some areas there are these tunnels of light that you walk through. It was really fun, and I was glad I bundled up because by the time we got there around 7, it was already pretty cold.
> 
> Tracy



Lovely photo Tracy!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

This pic has been taken during a meeting in Milan (Italy) the November last. 

View attachment 314864_2107835502360_1439756330_31905880_1421819932_n - Copia.jpg


----------



## Lorenzo670

new hair cut 

View attachment IMG00151-20110809-1727.jpg


----------



## pegz

ssbbw_lovers said:


> This pic has been taken during a meeting in Milan (Italy) the November last.



Very nice


----------



## LovelyLiz

ssbbw_lovers said:


> This pic has been taken during a meeting in Milan (Italy) the November last.



When I first glanced at this pic I thought you were a priest wearing a clerical collar.  Anyway, it's a great pic - Cheers!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ssbbw_lovers said:


> This pic has been taken during a meeting in Milan (Italy) the November last.



Very nice Sandro!!

I hope you have a wonderful Christmas


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Gettin' my June Cleaver on!


----------



## *Ravenous*

Jeeshcristina said:


> Gettin' my June Cleaver on!



You are too cute! Im loving that dress like crazy!


----------



## NJDoll

Lorenzo670 said:


> new hair cut



sooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mezmerized187

Working... does that count? lol


----------



## BellaBelle

1. St. Patrick's Day/Night - Enough said... I'm goofy sometimes! (Most recent)

2. Tailgating at PITT... I can't explain the rest lol. :happy: (Did not know about that guy behind me!)

3. Dancing at PITT in the hallway of the dorms. (Did not know someone else was there!)

4. Being an oh so gracious champion as I was schooling fools in Just Dance (A video game on Wii, similar to Dance Dance Revolution) (Last Year)

So... I love to dance... from the Salsa to the Running Man and sometimes I think no one is looking...:doh: 

View attachment 27083_1248579862622_1473210067_30661247_855335_n.jpg


View attachment n1001100032_30028889_1469.jpg


View attachment n1464900022_30140679_5404.jpg


View attachment Just Dance.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz

Mezmerized187 said:


> Working... does that count? lol



Of course it counts! Definitely a part of living.  You're super cute!



BellaBelle said:


> snipped
> So... I love to dance... from the Salsa to the Running Man and sometimes I think no one is looking...:doh:



Awesome pics, Bella! You look like a ton of fun; and super pretty!


----------



## BellaBelle

Thanks mcbeth! Your profile pic is gorgeous! And that dress! Can you tell I like fashion? You don't know how nice it is being on a site where I WANT to post full body pics!


----------



## Tad

BellaBelle said:


> Thanks mcbeth! Your profile pic is gorgeous! And that dress! Can you tell I like fashion? You don't know how nice it is being on a site where I WANT to post full body pics!



Have you found your way to the fashion board yet? Something tells me you will like it there...... 

and by the way, welcome--you sound like a bundle of energy!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

pegz said:


> Very nice


Thanks 



mcbeth said:


> When I first glanced at this pic I thought you were a priest wearing a clerical collar.  Anyway, it's a great pic - Cheers!


It was my shirt...lol  I'm not a priest... I would like to find gf soon  Thanks for the pic appreciation.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Very nice Sandro!!
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Christmas


Thanks Caroline!
I wish you and to your family a Merry Christmas, and Happy new Year


----------



## toni

Me at the Grand Canyon, North Rim last month.  

View attachment grandcanyon.jpg


----------



## BellaBelle

Tad said:


> Have you found your way to the fashion board yet? Something tells me you will like it there......
> 
> and by the way, welcome--you sound like a bundle of energy!



Oh my word! I love the fashoin board...thanks for telling me!:bow: It's so nice to see fashion and not have to wonder if that comes in my size!

Thanks, I am a bundle of energy and I love to go out and about... at best I am blinking or sneezing in pictures..at worst... being spanked at a PITT tailgate :doh: 

Your profile picture is interesting, I love the black and white.

This site is like being a kid in a candy store... or me on Black Friday @ Lane Bryant.


----------



## BellaBelle

Tracyarts said:


> Getting into the holiday spirit at a local park tonight. They have the entire park full of Christmas light displays, you follow the walking trail to see them, and in some areas there are these tunnels of light that you walk through. It was really fun, and I was glad I bundled up because by the time we got there around 7, it was already pretty cold.
> 
> Tracy



Gorgeous picture and gorgeous you!


----------



## Webmaster

A big grin on my face as I anticipate getting to do one of the things in life that I like best, going on another dive to explore the wondrous world underwater. I took the self-portrait on a ship headed for the Socorro islands this past summer. 

View attachment conrad_socorro_2011_small.jpg


----------



## Mezmerized187

mcbeth said:


> Of course it counts! Definitely a part of living.  You're super cute!


Thank you so much!!!! <3


----------



## Russell Williams

Louise came up with the attire. She is much more creative then I am 

View attachment Tacky T shrit party 001 small size.jpg


----------



## Linda

Russell Williams said:


> Louise came up with the attire. She is much more creative then I am



Great outfits!!


----------



## Bananaspills

Jeeshcristina said:


> Gettin' my June Cleaver on!




I loooooove that dress!


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Bananaspills said:


> I loooooove that dress!





Aww thanks!!  I got it like 30% off a chic star. I've been eyeing it for awhile.


----------



## MzDeeZyre

A pic from our trip to Nashville!! 

View attachment LisNash.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> A pic from our trip to Nashville!!


OMG!!! There's an impression of Michael Jackson's face on your right knee!!! IT'S A MUSICAL MIRACLE!!!!


----------



## imfree

CastingPearls said:


> OMG!!! There's an impression of Michael Jackson's face on your right knee!!! IT'S A MUSICAL MIRACLE!!!!



I'm not sure, but the shape of those eyes and nose remind me of Alleigh Kaht.

We're only 30 miles East of Nashville. 

View attachment Cat in knee Alleigh wb md.jpg


----------



## lostjacket

A little late on the whole ugly sweater thing but...here ya go: 

View attachment 08edb16c281d11e1abb01231381b65e3_7.jpeg


----------



## Aust99

lostjacket said:


> A little late on the whole ugly sweater thing but...here ya go:



You are adorable! Insert pervy emoticon here!


----------



## NancyGirl74

Took my friend and her son down to the river to feed the ducks. You can't see them but they were there...

View attachment 99989


Then we headed to the park. I'm surprised the tire swing held me.

View attachment 99990


----------



## Never2fat4me

NancyGirl74 said:


> Took my friend and her son down to the river to feed the ducks.



Life doesn't get much better than taking kids to feed the ducks! Sounds like a fun time.

- Chris


----------



## ~nai'a~

My contribution for the New Year... Taken with my new IPhone! Can you tell it was cooooooooooooooold!?  

View attachment bonnet et foulard.jpg


----------



## Tad

~nai'a~ said:


> My contribution for the New Year... Taken with my new IPhone! Can you tell it was cooooooooooooooold!?



Great to see you again--your phone takes good pics, too!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Thank you Tad... Happy to be back.... Thanks for the nice compliment! 

Looooooooooooooooove the new phone!


----------



## sobie18

New Year's gig here in Korea. 

View attachment IMG_1033 resize.jpg


----------



## imfree

sobie18 said:


> New Year's gig here in Korea.



Love it!!! In a get up like that, there's only one song you could have been playing!


----------



## Trisha

So I haven't posted here in...forever. 

But this is me, in October 2011, with some pretty fishie-wishies at Ripley's Aquarium of the Smokies in Gatlinburg, Tennessee. 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## Lamia

Pic of me taking pics at my niece's wedding. I was her maid of honor.


----------



## MaryClaire

At a get together with friends last night! 

View attachment Me Barbs Party.jpg


----------



## imfree

MaryClaire said:


> At a get together with friends last night!



Beautiful smile, MarieClaire! Welcome to Dimm's.


----------



## Never2fat4me

MaryClaire said:


> At a get together with friends last night!



So cute and effervescent!


----------



## Dromond

More game club pics!

Be getting my butt handed to me in Imperial.


----------



## Lamia

I wish I had some pics of me gaming. 


Here I am at a family gathering. I have often wondered...am I a pear? am I an apple? I think this picture shows that I am in fact an egg. 


I hope I dont fall off any walls.


----------



## Shu-shu

Russian weekend! :eat2::eat2::eat2: 

View attachment ????-??????-20_06_10-018.jpg


----------



## Franklyn

As taken by a friend at a bar the other day! 

View attachment A.jpg


View attachment C.jpg


----------



## Isa

Feeding the dragon at a Chinese New Year celebration Saturday night.


----------



## Astarte

Me renovating the exterior of our house in the summer of 2010.


----------



## Russell Williams

A lift has been acquired and it no longer takes 2 strong people a two heavy ramps to get her out of the house. If it was summer I might have suggested that she wear her bikini but it is January.

Louise was one of the first to wear a bikini at NAAFA pool parties. 

View attachment Much smaller picture 1 use of lift.jpg


View attachment Much smaller use of lift picture 2.jpg


View attachment Much smaller use of lift picture 3.jpg


View attachment Much smaller use of lift picture 4.jpg


View attachment Much smaller use of lift picture 5.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Hanging out with friends last weekend!! 

View attachment NightOut.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

MzDeeZyre said:


> Hanging out with friends last weekend!!


You look awesome! What were you drinking?


----------



## MzDeeZyre

CastingPearls said:


> You look awesome! What were you drinking?



Malibu Bay Breeze's.... All night long!!


----------



## Marlayna

Russell Williams said:


> A lift has been acquired and it no longer takes 2 strong people a two heavy ramps to get her out of the house. If it was summer I might have suggested that she wear her bikini but it is January.
> 
> Louise was one of the first to wear a bikini at NAAFA pool parties.


It's great that she'll be able to get around much easier.


----------



## Never2fat4me

MzDeeZyre said:


> Hanging out with friends last weekend!!



You have lucky friends! I love that red leopardprint dress on you. :eat2:


----------



## Russell Williams

A picture of Louise and I ready to party. And having a good time. 

View attachment Louise and I 001 only one picture fpor dimnesions.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams

Shu-shu said:


> Russian weekend! Me at2::eat2::eat2:



About 10 years ago a refugee from Bosnia to me to Bosnia for three weeks. The last several days we went out to the country to the village he was born in. As soon as I saw this picture I was immediately reminded of my visit to the village in the country in Bosnia.


----------



## NancyGirl74

Went to a bonfire last night. 

View attachment 100497


----------



## Paul

Nice picture <3.



NancyGirl74 said:


> Went to a bonfire last night.
> 
> View attachment 100497


----------



## Marlayna

Russell Williams said:


> A picture of Louise and I ready to party. And having a good time.


Great pic!


----------



## Marlayna

Never2fat4me said:


> You have lucky friends! I love that red leopardprint dress on you. :eat2:


It fits like a glove. :smitten:


----------



## NancyGirl74

Paul said:


> Nice picture <3.



Thank you!


----------



## Deacone

I'm living, just as Venom today


----------



## FatAndProud

Deacone said:


> I'm living, just as Venom today



I want to be you.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Deacone said:


> I'm living, just as Venom today



You seriously have to stop being such a badass. You're putting the rest of us to shame!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Deacone said:


> I'm living, just as Venom today



If you were not already engaged I'd ask you to marry me for this alone :wubu:


----------



## Mishty

This is my best guy pal Reno and me at his bands last show, he's uber talented and whenever I spend time with him I feel _alive_. 

View attachment photokn.JPG


----------



## AlethaBBW

I was *definitely* living yesterday when these were taken!






And another:






I felt pretty :wubu:


----------



## S13Drifter

Bored at work


----------



## Linda

S13Drifter said:


> Bored at work



LOL cute!!!


----------



## thatgirl08

Deacone said:


> I'm living, just as Venom today



I'm so proud of myself for recognizing this as Venom before I even read the caption. My adorable nerdy sorta-boyfriend is obsessed with Venom & Carnage. I've learned so much comic stuff in the last few months haha.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

pole dancing?


----------



## Deacone

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm so proud of myself for recognizing this as Venom before I even read the caption. My adorable nerdy sorta-boyfriend is obsessed with Venom & Carnage. I've learned so much comic stuff in the last few months haha.



Haha good on you! I'm thinking about doing carnage next when I get summore facepaints! I seemed to have mislaid all of mine


----------



## Deacone

Also. When man-hugging is taken to the extreme (i.e crotches are as FAR apart as possible)! J_JP_M and my best friend Johnson.


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*a jug of jauger and red bull ...oh what a night​*


!


----------



## DevilynStJames

today I'm living as a Bumble 

View attachment 378028_2814195237877_1348707507_3178415_936112721_n.jpg


----------



## imfree

DevilynStJames said:


> today I'm living as a Bumble



You're cute, Devlin.:happy:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

View attachment bbw meg2.jpg


Getting ready for work...


----------



## moniquessbbw

Me and the girls hanging out. 

View attachment 426473_2841647794912_1070844680_2828054_1585876153_n.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and the girls hanging out.



Such hotties!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and the girls hanging out.





Jeeshcristina said:


> Such hotties!



Agreed. :bow:


----------



## Shan34

> Me and the girls hanging out.



Yowzer! Looks like trouble in high heels! Lookin good!


----------



## LeoGibson

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and the girls hanging out.



That looks like the place to be!

Great picture!


----------



## imaginarydiva21




----------



## Jeeshcristina

In New Orleans! Some of my last sober moments:


----------



## DevilynStJames

taking control of the situation 

View attachment 181734_1920355412440_1348707507_2239117_6119345_n.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams

Louise said Lydia being fat activists together. The second picture is just the two of them together. Lydia Wolf is Louise Wolf's daughter 

View attachment Louise and Lydia 002 Dimensions.jpg


View attachment Louise and Lydia 001 dimensions.jpg


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

over 9,000ft up in the first one at Bryce Canyon. and in the second... saving the world of walmart as captain america. duh. 

View attachment bryce.jpg


View attachment captamerica.jpg


----------



## moniquessbbw

Thanks we had a great time.




OneWickedAngel said:


> Agreed. :bow:





Shan34 said:


> Yowzer! Looks like trouble in high heels! Lookin good!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

me and my 2 mates last night


----------



## Still a Skye fan

thatgirl08 said:


> I'm so proud of myself for recognizing this as Venom before I even read the caption. My adorable nerdy sorta-boyfriend is obsessed with Venom & Carnage. I've learned so much comic stuff in the last few months haha.



That's a scary but awesome pic...I'm not much of a Marvel comics reader but I know who Venom is.

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

imaginarydiva21 said:


> me and my 2 mates last night



You look great, girls!

Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan

moniquessbbw said:


> Me and the girls hanging out.



Three gorgeous gals! Wow!:happy:

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> In New Orleans! Some of my last sober moments:



Makes me wish it were Mardis Gras and I had an armful of bead neckaces to tempt you with...


----------



## toni

JSmirkingRevenge said:


> over 9,000ft up in the first one at Bryce Canyon. and in the second... saving the world of walmart as captain america. duh.


Awesome pic! I loved Bryce. I will post mine later.


----------



## Deacone




----------



## S13Drifter

Just messing around on my buddies Ruckus. Fancy


----------



## Angelina

11 pm, barefoot and batshit in the streets of Hollywood.  

View attachment balance.jpg


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Angelina said:


> 11 pm, barefoot and batshit in the streets of Hollywood.



This is most epic!


----------



## AuntHen

Angelina said:


> 11 pm, barefoot and batshit in the streets of Hollywood.



It came out artsy. I love it and your comment to go with it


----------



## Jack Secret

S13Drifter said:


> Just messing around on my buddies Ruckus. Fancy



that looks like fun


----------



## Never2fat4me

Angelina said:


> 11 pm, barefoot and batshit in the streets of Hollywood.



You are definitely the hotter of the two Angelinas in Hollywood. :smitten:


----------



## imfree

Never2fat4me said:


> You are definitely the hotter of the two Angelinas in Hollywood. :smitten:



Woo-hoo! I heartily agree!


----------



## LifeTraveller

Never2fat4me said:


> You are definitely the hotter of the two Angelinas in Hollywood. :smitten:



Motion passed, she absolutely IS the hottest Angelina in Hollywood!


----------



## toni

Me on the beach at night. Love the beach during the winter. It is totally deserted and quiet. I know it is super dark but there is an ocean behind me, I SWEAR lol 

View attachment BEACH.JPG


----------



## hiddenexposure

Have not posted in a loong time but thought I would post a shot of me and my favorite Canadian from his visit a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

hiddenexposure said:


> Have not posted in a loong time but thought I would post a shot of me and my favorite Canadian from his visit a couple of weeks ago.


Loooove this picture. *lesigh.* You guys are so sweet together, and fun to hang out with.


----------



## BBWAzrael




----------



## sunnie1653

My daughter and I hamming it up for the phonecamera.  This is the "normal" of the several shots... I figured you guys didn't want to see our funny faces. LOL!! 

View attachment melinakatie.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sunnie1653 said:


> My daughter and I hamming it up for the phonecamera.  This is the "normal" of the several shots... I figured you guys didn't want to see our funny faces. LOL!!



She's such a pretty little honey :smitten: 



hiddenexposure said:


> Have not posted in a loong time but thought I would post a shot of me and my favorite Canadian from his visit a couple of weeks ago.



Awwww how nice- I love this photo :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

toni said:


> Me on the beach at night. Love the beach during the winter. It is totally deserted and quiet. I know it is super dark but there is an ocean behind me, I SWEAR lol



I LOVE the ocean at night- don't get to see it often but summer is near....


----------



## marky815

Amatrix said:


> Today I forced myself to learn how to use a blow dryer for smoother hair. Cuts down on straight/flat iron time for sure.
> 
> This is me learning to do something new each week. Last week it was making pancakes. I went to work and had 3 people pull in it because they thought it was a wig (clearly natural hair can never have this much volume or something?).



my jaw dropped open..you are smoking hot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething

Necro-posting for the win!


----------



## Captain Save

Surlysomething said:


> Necro-posting for the win!



She's so _mean_...


----------



## Never2fat4me

sunnie1653 said:


> My daughter and I hamming it up for the phonecamera.  This is the "normal" of the several shots... I figured you guys didn't want to see our funny faces. LOL!!



That is so cute! She is lucky to have such an obviously adoring mother.

- Chris


----------



## Dromond

Captain Save said:


> She's so _mean_...



But accurate.


----------



## Mishty

Taking a walk on a country road. 
When I was in grade school,this road was dirt and it only had three houses.

The other is me takin' my muddy god son inside to change his clothes. 

View attachment photo_picnik.jpg


View attachment photoadsas.JPG


----------



## mp7251

sure would like to see an update of you Rainy, with a smile. When you started this thread it was a sad time for you.


----------



## thatgirl08

Mishty said:


> Taking a walk on a country road.
> When I was in grade school,this road was dirt and it only had three houses.
> 
> The other is me takin' my muddy god son inside to change his clothes.



You are so freakin adorable.


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Taking a walk on a country road.
> When I was in grade school,this road was dirt and it only had three houses.
> 
> The other is me takin' my muddy god son inside to change his clothes.



Cool sky and cute little kiddo.


----------



## nettie

Don't know how long I'll keep this photo up, but here I am doing the Polar Plunge last weekend. That's me on the left. I was dressed as "Dolly" from the Island of Misfit Toys. Doing the Plunge was great fun and I've already committed to doing it again next year. And the bonus? I was able to raise over $500 in donations for Special Olympics!

View attachment 101261


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Friends -

Eye surgery this morning (cataract) - everything fine. We want to do a bit of shopping but don't want to go around scaring people, so dressed it up a bit.

Did I succeed? 

View attachment Pirate with cap and eyepatch 640 x 480.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

nettie said:


> Don't know how long I'll keep this photo up, but here I am doing the Polar Plunge last weekend. That's me on the left. I was dressed as "Dolly" from the Island of Misfit Toys. Doing the Plunge was great fun and I've already committed to doing it again next year. And the bonus? I was able to raise over $500 in donations for Special Olympics!
> 
> View attachment 101261



You're lookin' good, Kid - and congrats on the fund raising, as well as your commitment and guts. We'll have a SISU mug for you when we see you.


d


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Friends -
> 
> Eye surgery this morning (cataract) - everything fine. We want to do a bit of shopping but don't want to go around scaring people, so dressed it up a bit.
> 
> Did I succeed?



This made my day. I would be delighted to see you wearing that!


----------



## Scorsese86

Me, outside my favorite building in Norway, the parlament, (Congress for you Americans).
I wish I was a representative there, lol


----------



## BBWMoon

Walking the High Line in NYC on Wednesday.


----------



## Russell Williams

Louise and others doing life at a NAAFA convention 

View attachment 39 Claire Bauer, Joni Ingersoll, two others, and Louise Wolfe smaller.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams

At a NAAFA convention in 1987 

View attachment 39 Claire Bauer, Joni Ingersoll, two others, and Louise Wolfe smaller.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Russell Williams said:


> Louise and others doing life at a NAAFA convention




Why do you keep posting such old pictures?


----------



## Never2fat4me

Surlysomething said:


> Why do you keep posting such old pictures?



Why not? They are of special moments in his life and those of his friends. I think they are particularly valuable as they were taken during the early stages of the fat acceptance movement and should be valued as such. No reason only new pics should be posted here.

- Chris


----------



## mel

nettie said:


> Don't know how long I'll keep this photo up, but here I am doing the Polar Plunge last weekend. That's me on the left. I was dressed as "Dolly" from the Island of Misfit Toys. Doing the Plunge was great fun and I've already committed to doing it again next year. And the bonus? I was able to raise over $500 in donations for Special Olympics!
> 
> View attachment 101261



<3<3



Ho Ho Tai said:


> Friends -
> 
> Eye surgery this morning (cataract) - everything fine. We want to do a bit of shopping but don't want to go around scaring people, so dressed it up a bit.
> 
> Did I succeed?



<3<3


----------



## imaginarydiva21

View attachment Snapshot_20110828_8.jpg



me and my friend doing a facemask lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Never2fat4me said:


> Why not? They are of special moments in his life and those of his friends. I think they are particularly valuable as they were taken during the early stages of the fat acceptance movement and should be valued as such. No reason only new pics should be posted here.
> 
> - Chris




A. I wasn't addressing you.

B. Posting old pictures over and over is kind of creepy.


----------



## toni

Never2fat4me said:


> Why not? They are of special moments in his life and those of his friends. I think they are particularly valuable as they were taken during the early stages of the fat acceptance movement and should be valued as such. No reason only new pics should be posted here.
> 
> - Chris



I totally agree with you.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

toni said:


> I totally agree with you.


Thirded here.


----------



## Inhibited

> toni said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with you.
Click to expand...




> BigBeautifulMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thirded here.
Click to expand...


I agree as well ...

As i'm not one to look through a whole thread i also like it when ppl quote pics that were taken years or months ago.


----------



## Russell Williams

Surlysomething said:


> A. I wasn't addressing you.
> 
> B. Posting old pictures over and over is kind of creepy.



how do I know my youth is all spent
my get up and go has gone up and went
out in spite of it all I think with that grin
of all the great places my get up has been.


It sounds like you do not keep history books in your house. The fat acceptance movement has a history and Louise and I are part of that history. Since we both served on the Board of Directors of NAAFA and at one point Louise was either president or chairman of the Board of Directors of NAAFA we both had a more significant part of that history than many people did. If you have absolutely no interest in how size acceptance wound up where it is today then do not read anything that I post but do not assume that everyone else feels the same way and as strongly as you do about this issue. 

I have not yet posted any of the many pictures I have of Conrad out of concern that somehow or other my posting pictures of him from 25 years ago might offend him.


----------



## tonynyc

Russell Williams said:


> how do I know my youth is all spent
> my get up and go has gone up and went
> out in spite of it all I think with that grin
> of all the great places my get up has been.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you do not keep history books in your house. The fat acceptance movement has a history and Louise and I are part of that history. Since we both served on the Board of Directors of NAAFA and at one point Louise was either president or chairman of the Board of Directors of NAAFA we both had a more significant part of that history than many people did. If you have absolutely no interest in how size acceptance wound up where it is today then do not read anything that I post but do not assume that everyone else feels the same way and as strongly as you do about this issue.
> 
> I have not yet posted any of the many pictures I have of Conrad out of concern that somehow or other my posting pictures of him from 25 years ago might offend him.



Might be a nice idea to have a Dims related historical thread


----------



## Surlysomething

Russell Williams said:


> how do I know my youth is all spent
> my get up and go has gone up and went
> out in spite of it all I think with that grin
> of all the great places my get up has been.
> 
> 
> It sounds like you do not keep history books in your house. The fat acceptance movement has a history and Louise and I are part of that history. Since we both served on the Board of Directors of NAAFA and at one point Louise was either president or chairman of the Board of Directors of NAAFA we both had a more significant part of that history than many people did. If you have absolutely no interest in how size acceptance wound up where it is today then do not read anything that I post but do not assume that everyone else feels the same way and as strongly as you do about this issue.
> 
> I have not yet posted any of the many pictures I have of Conrad out of concern that somehow or other my posting pictures of him from 25 years ago might offend him.




You live in the past.


----------



## CleverBomb

tonynyc said:


> Might be a nice idea to have a Dims related historical thread


That's actually a pretty good suggestion!

-Rusty


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

mel said:


> <3<3
> 
> 
> 
> <3<3



Mel - I have to admit that I needed to look up that symbol '<3'. I thought it might be part of an equation, i.e., (Ho Ho Tai's IQ) < 3, which would make sense. But that wouldn't apply to the previous quote in your message. Google tells me that it is a heart or love symbol, turned sideways.

OK. An affirmation. Thanks. Luv U 2


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Surlysomething said:


> You live in the past.



I doubt if there are ten people here who don't know the basics of Dickins' Christmas Carol. Scrooge, after spending a night in the throes of the spirits, has achieved an epiphany. He shouts his joy at discovering his new-found self into the streets: ""I will live in the Past, the Present, and the Future!" Scrooge repeated, as he scrambled out of bed. "The Spirits of all Three shall strive within me. Oh Jacob Marley! Heaven, and the Christmas Time be praised for this. I say it on my knees, old Jacob, on my knees!"

With all the other quotations on the value of history ("...doomed to repeat it...") I think that is one of the greatest and most perceptive. In recognizing the value of history (his and that of others) he has gone from being a bitter, cantankerous, (dare I say it?) surly old man to one filled with love for his fellow creatures (and in the process, discovering love of himself as well.) 

Earlier in the story, upon being forced to view his own tombstone, "Scrooge cried out, 'I will honour Christmas in my heart, *and try to keep it all the year*. I will live in the Past, the Present, and the Future. The Spirits of all Three shall strive within me. I will not shut out the lessons that they teach. Oh, tell me I may sponge away the writing on this stone!'

Keeping that spirit includes keeping it yesterday, today, and tomorrow as well.

And that is one of the hardest tasks any of us are impelled to.


----------



## mel

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Mel - I have to admit that I needed to look up that symbol '<3'. I thought it might be part of an equation, i.e., (Ho Ho Tai's IQ) < 3, which would make sense. But that wouldn't apply to the previous quote in your message. Google tells me that it is a heart or love symbol, turned sideways.
> 
> OK. An affirmation. Thanks. Luv U 2



hehehehe... i loved that picture!!!! you are rockin it!!!


----------



## Angel

Surlysomething said:


> You live in the past.



don't we all to some extent?


----------



## Dromond

Angel said:


> don't we all to some extent?



Indeed. There is more to life than just the moment we are living in. And after you reach a certain point, there is more of life in your past than there is in your future. As for the rest, Ho Ho Tai said it better than I could.


----------



## Deacone

Excited much?


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

After I got home from the movies last night


----------



## pdesil071189

juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night



Very Cute Picture


----------



## Franklyn

juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night



Looking gorgeous, Jackie! Love the dress!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night



I always want to steal your wardrobe.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

thanks guys. 
and nooooo i love my clothes lol


----------



## Paul

An amazingly beautiful outfit worn by a very beautiful woman. WOW! <3 I like your pose, especially the way you are tilting your head.



juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

Thank you


----------



## Never2fat4me

juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night



Such a cute dress; you're like a princess.


----------



## juicyjacqulyn

lol thank you

also adding another


----------



## Deacone

Me with my 2 best friends in the whole world


----------



## Russell Williams

fat woman having fun 

View attachment 1988 SF Fatworks0006 Louise Dance dimensions.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Guess who won


----------



## imfree

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Guess who won



Not important. It looks like whomever did win, did not get an easy victory!


----------



## TwilightStarr

This is me being ridiculously happy at the bar the other night! 
My friend's band decided to play an acoustic version of my favorite song from his old metal band! 
It was weird and hilarious but I will love that song no matter version it is! lol


----------



## FatAndProud

Hangin' out with my buddies.

View attachment 101532


----------



## Surlysomething

TwilightStarr said:


> This is me being ridiculously happy at the bar the other night!
> My friend's band decided to play an acoustic version of my favorite song from his old metal band!
> It was weird and hilarious but I will love that song no matter version it is! lol



Beautiful girl, lovely picture!


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating dinner at Blu Wasabi in Scranton


----------



## TwilightStarr

Surlysomething said:


> Beautiful girl, lovely picture!



Thanks!  

Btw You look just like a teacher I had back in middle school! Like you could pass as her twin or something!


----------



## ConnieLynn

TwilightStarr said:


> This is me being ridiculously happy at the bar the other night!
> My friend's band decided to play an acoustic version of my favorite song from his old metal band!
> It was weird and hilarious but I will love that song no matter version it is! lol



There is nothing more attractive than happiness. You look great.



CastingPearls said:


> Eating dinner at Blu Wasabi in Scranton



I love this photo. You look beautiful and I swear even the meal looks like it was made to compliment your look


----------



## Mishty

Saint Patty's 24 hour celebration. 

View attachment 20120317155823.jpg


View attachment 20120317152851.jpg


View attachment 20120318012340.jpg


----------



## TwilightStarr

Here is another picture from the other night hanging out up at the bar watching a friend's band 
IDK why my hand looks so weird either lol


----------



## Jack Secret

CastingPearls said:


> Eating dinner at Blu Wasabi in Scranton



Wasabi... BRILLIANT!


----------



## Surlysomething

Mishty said:


> Saint Patty's 24 hour celebration.



You so crazy! Cool pics, chickie. And I looove your shoes!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night





juicyjacqulyn said:


> lol thank you
> 
> also adding another



Very lovely :bow:



TwilightStarr said:


> This is me being ridiculously happy at the bar the other night!
> My friend's band decided to play an acoustic version of my favorite song from his old metal band!
> It was weird and hilarious but I will love that song no matter version it is! lol



Love your hair- gorgeous!



FatAndProud said:


> Hangin' out with my buddies.
> 
> View attachment 101532



Jealous of that good time you look to have had



CastingPearls said:


> Eating dinner at Blu Wasabi in Scranton



Jealous of that delicious looking food



Mishty said:


> Saint Patty's 24 hour celebration.



Jealous of those cocktails


----------



## TwilightStarr

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love your hair- gorgeous!



Thanks!  
My friend I went out with that night works at a salon and is obsessed with youtube videos of how to do different hairstyles.
The one she did that night was called a mermaid's tail braid


----------



## daddyoh70

FatAndProud said:


> Hangin' out with my buddies.
> 
> View attachment 101532



Look at you, you're so damn hot, you can't even keep your own hands off of you!

PS: Yer frendz luk funnee


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> Hangin' out with my buddies.
> 
> View attachment 101532




very funny...cute too


----------



## FatAndProud

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Jealous of that good time you look to have had



Awww, no reason to be jealous. If you're ever in Detroit, look me up! 



daddyoh70 said:


> Look at you, you're so damn hot, you can't even keep your own hands off of you!
> 
> PS: Yer frendz luk funnee



I can't help it. I'm a hearty laugher. One of those "from the gut" laughs - it necessitates the hand-on-belly. Get over it. I'm fat  Also, thank you. I thought I looked like hell, as it was after three Spiked Sweet Tea's...and whatever else my friends let me sip. Good times.



balletguy said:


> very funny...cute too



Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## balletguy

Thank you, sweetie![/QUOTE]


You are more than welcome


----------



## moniquessbbw

RYC Nov 2011 

View attachment 037.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

moniquessbbw said:


> RYC Nov 2011



Your eyes and smile just light up the screen.


----------



## Franklyn

Me having a VERY serious conversation with my best friend's son...

"Why hello there - yes, I'm the eccentric *foreign* uncle - yes I aaammmmmm - I'm gonna teach you bad Ennnngliiiiiiish" - lmao 

View attachment 2012_04_07_00.JPG


----------



## spiritangel

Wow some totally stunning pics here (tooo far behind to comment on them all indavidually) Just have to say Dims is one place that is sooo crammed full of hotties, it is hard to know where to look


Pics of me from a picnic with friends on the weekend


----------



## moniquessbbw

ConnieLynn said:


> Your eyes and smile just light up the screen.



Thank you Connie


----------



## imaginarydiva21

spiritangel said:


> Wow some totally stunning pics here (tooo far behind to comment on them all indavidually) Just have to say Dims is one place that is sooo crammed full of hotties, it is hard to know where to look
> 
> 
> Pics of me from a picnic with friends on the weekend




very pretty smile hunny 


Me and my cousin partying


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

spiritangel said:


> Pics of me from a picnic with friends on the weekend



You're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> very pretty smile hunny
> 
> 
> Me and my cousin partying





Very cute..you look like a fun person to party with


----------



## DevilynStJames

A couple of me and my girlies out on the town.(1 old, 1 new) 

View attachment 315760_2406737411686_1348707507_2873209_1813457_n.jpg


View attachment 421032_3613890469758_1348707507_3515815_1724582578_n.jpg


----------



## balletguy

Great pic! You look like you know how to have a good time


----------



## Deacone

The appropriate thing to do at midnight is to paint your friend's face lol.


----------



## penguin

The first is dancing with my daughter at my dad's 70th birthday party. She was crazy about the dance floor and insisted we dance together a lot. The second is us at the beach last week. I didn't even realise my friend was taking the picture as I did the powder trick on my daughter's hands (to get the sand off). And I'm NOT peeing, it's just water running out from the suit, as I'd only just gotten out of the water


----------



## Webmaster

Self-portrait taken on a recent trip to Switzerland. This was on top of the Uetliberg. In the background the city of Zurich, and you can even see the alps on the horizon. 

View attachment ch_uetliberg_800.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

Webmaster said:


> Self-portrait taken on a recent trip to Switzerland. This was on top of the Uetliberg. In the background the city of Zurich, and you can even see the alps on the horizon.



Nice picturepretty lady!


----------



## Surlysomething

Webmaster said:


> Self-portrait taken on a recent trip to Switzerland. This was on top of the Uetliberg. In the background the city of Zurich, and you can even see the alps on the horizon.


 
Nice picture, Conrad!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Just got ready for a night out had already started drinking lol




serious faces 





Next day think we was still drunk lol


----------



## Deacone

Just confirmed we're moving to a new flat, a bigger one!  Happy news.


----------



## Ilegalpat

juicyjacqulyn said:


> After I got home from the movies last night



You look stunning.


----------



## MasterMike

juicyjacqulyn said:


> lol thank you
> 
> also adding another



You look stunning in all your photos, Jackie, you exude an effortless sex appeal and a genuine sense of fun that makes you all the more appealing! :wubu: Hugs and kisses to you, big beauty; may you keep brightening up the Dims Boards!


----------



## succubus_dxb

spiritangel said:


> Wow some totally stunning pics here (tooo far behind to comment on them all indavidually) Just have to say Dims is one place that is sooo crammed full of hotties, it is hard to know where to look
> 
> 
> Pics of me from a picnic with friends on the weekend



you are just so lovely! beautiful lady x


----------



## AshyDangerously

Getting ready to go out.


----------



## Deven

Jay Paterno at the Blue and White Game


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Having quite the fun (and by that I mean drunk) time at the Ft. Worth Arts Festival today! 

View attachment download (1).jpeg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

We entertained my younger son, wife and four kids (4/5 of my grandkids) at our Duluth place. This was a very big deal. We got to show them all over my old alma mater, U of Minn - Duluth. One of the last stops was at this bulldog statue (the UMD mascot) where we took lots of pix of everybody. We don't display the kids or Mrs Ho Ho on the internet, so you have to settle for me (again!) I guess I look my age (almost 75) on this one, although certainly not acting it. 

View attachment Bulldog and bulldog -3- April 2012.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> Having quite the fun (and by that I mean drunk) time at the Ft. Worth Arts Festival today!



You just always look so pretty! If there was a BBW award for best dresser, that would be you. And you did such a nice job on your nails too. Just wow.

- Chris :bow:


----------



## imfree

Ho Ho Tai said:


> We entertained my younger son, wife and four kids (4/5 of my grandkids) at our Duluth place. This was a very big deal. We got to show them all over my old alma mater, U of Minn - Duluth. One of the last stops was at this bulldog statue (the UMD mascot) where we took lots of pix of everybody. We don't display the kids or Mrs Ho Ho on the internet, so you have to settle for me (again!) I guess I look my age (almost 75) on this one, although certainly not acting it.



Nice shot, Ho Ho Tai. Ha! The older I get, the more I see how overrated acting one's age really is!:doh:


----------



## ~nai'a~

A picture taken by a friend photograph.... Feathers in the wind!  

View attachment plumes.d.jpg


----------



## willowmoon

~nai'a~ said:


> A picture taken by a friend photograph.... Feathers in the wind!



The hair looks so different!!! But I like it!!


----------



## ~nai'a~

willowmoon said:


> The hair looks so different!!! But I like it!!



I just got the Willowmoon approval!! :batting:


----------



## b0nnie

At weld school at work. 

View attachment DSC00312 - Copy.JPG


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

b0nnie said:


> At weld school at work.



I never thought of welders as cute before, but you look adorable in that outfit! I guess I'm a sucker for women in uniform. :smitten:


----------



## balletguy

I had to go to Nasville for Work and here I am at the Grand Ole Oprey 

View attachment grand.JPG


----------



## ~nai'a~

balletguy said:


> I had to go to Nasville for Work and here I am at the Grand Ole Oprey



Cool picture.... I like it! :happy:


----------



## balletguy

~nai'a~ said:


> Cool picture.... I like it! :happy:



y thanks!


----------



## Franklyn

Me with the guys at the pub the other night (I 'beered' over my friends faces) 

View attachment IMG_9018.jpg


----------



## sobie18

Checking one of my babies... 

View attachment _DSC79052 re.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

balletguy said:


> I had to go to Nasville for Work and here I am at the Grand Ole Oprey



You are so sexy!


----------



## daddyoh70

b0nnie said:


> At weld school at work.



Bonnie, what an awesome pic!! Made me think of this


----------



## balletguy

FatAndProud said:


> You are so sexy!



wow thanks!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

well went to a burlesque night loved my outfit


----------



## balletguy

imaginarydiva21 said:


> well went to a burlesque night loved my outfit




wow pretty hot:smitten:


----------



## b0nnie

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I never thought of welders as cute before, but you look adorable in that outfit! I guess I'm a sucker for women in uniform. :smitten:





daddyoh70 said:


> Bonnie, what an awesome pic!! Made me think of this




Thanks guys :blush:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

View attachment 562655_10151598083295054_662135053_24252152_31870335_n.jpg


this is the outfit it didnt attach to my last post for some reason


----------



## CastingPearls

sobie18 said:


> Checking one of my babies...


Great pic. Thanks for serving!


----------



## imfree

daddyoh70 said:


> Bonnie, what an awesome pic!! Made me think of this



Nice, ChiaBuddy. Bonnie's pic made me think of this and how I love to hear that sub bass purr behind Irene's voice in the intro.


----------



## pepsicola93

Me...with giant balls of steel.


----------



## BrownEyedChica

Hello!!! I'm back 

Definitely living...  

View attachment cut1.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

pepsicola93 said:


> Me...with giant balls of steel.



Oh, dear! Is that all that's left of the Jolly Green Giant?

I see by your profile that you are a sax player. Are you familiar with this young (almost exactly your age) woman? Grace Kelly is a dynamite sax player who shows up in Minneapolis occasionally, always on her way to somewhere else. Her career has just exploded (in a good way) in the last five years.

I hope this does not constitute hijacking the thread. Just wanted to share.


----------



## pepsicola93

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Oh, dear! Is that all that's left of the Jolly Green Giant?
> 
> I see by your profile that you are a sax player. Are you familiar with this young (almost exactly your age) woman? Grace Kelly is a dynamite sax player who shows up in Minneapolis occasionally, always on her way to somewhere else. Her career has just exploded (in a good way) in the last five years.
> 
> I hope this does not constitute hijacking the thread. Just wanted to share.




Wow! I hadn't heard of her before, but I clicked on the link, and you're right, she's awesome. Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigBootyAsshley

Happier and stronger then ever! 

View attachment asshley-albums-ample-party-may-2012-picture111860-saturday-night-party.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

BigBootyAsshley said:


> Happier and stronger then ever!



Damn you're looking fine, Asshley! Glad to hear life is treating you so well.

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

imaginarydiva21 said:


> very pretty smile hunny
> 
> 
> Me and my cousin partying



*
'The leaning towers of pulchritude"*

A bit 'tipsy', are we?​


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

b0nnie said:


> At weld school at work.



*Well done! Weld on!*​


----------



## ahtnamas

I think I was drunk and trying to fly... 

View attachment 46642_535112480283_214200720_31740082_529103_n.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

ahtnamas said:


> I think I was drunk and trying to fly...



Va-va-va-voom! :eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

@ Sally Lunn's Tea Room. First time 'taking tea' and then my first Starbucks visit.


----------



## Isa

CastingPearls said:


> @ Sally Lunn's Tea Room. First time 'taking tea' and then my first Starbucks visit.




Great photos, looks like you had a fun time!


----------



## BBWMoon

*Engaged* :wubu:


----------



## Tad

BBWMoon said:


> *Engaged* :wubu:



Congrats! :


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

BBWMoon said:


> *Engaged* :wubu:



and congrats to your guy too. May there always be love in your hearts, poetry in your souls, and bux in your bank account.


----------



## imfree

BBWMoon said:


> *Engaged* :wubu:
> 
> ...snipped radiant IMG's...



Congratulations. Love shines from those pictures and deserves to be lived for a lifetime. Sweet!


----------



## MasterMike

That's one lucky man who gets to wake up to you every morning, BBWMoon!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

BBWMoon said:


> *Engaged* :wubu:




Aww...what a lovely couple you make!

Congrats!


Dennis


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BBWMoon said:


> *Engaged* :wubu:



Awww, I can't think of anyone more deserving! Congrats, honey! :happy: BTW, love the darker hair on you, too!


----------



## BBWMoon

Thanks, Guys & Dolls :wubu: You're very kind! :wubu:


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Got my hur cut for my big interview  

View attachment me12.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

rg770Ibanez said:


> Got my hur cut for my big interview


Unf. more text here.


----------



## rg770Ibanez

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Unf. more text here.



LOL I just had to look up what that meant. Unf to you too BBM


----------



## balletguy

rg770Ibanez said:


> Got my hur cut for my big interview



did u get the job?


----------



## rg770Ibanez

balletguy said:


> did u get the job?



YEP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

rg770Ibanez said:


> YEP!!!!!!!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Isa

Losing my mind at the Rammstein show last night.


----------



## CastingPearls

Isa said:


> Losing my mind at the Rammstein show last night.


I love the energy in this pic!


----------



## imfree

Hehehe! The RCA CC6272 camcorder on the right got shots of a couple You Tube projects on my workbench. The Canon A430 got a shot of me in my new clotheshanger wire headset boom mic and the camcorder. Which camera got the best shot is anybody's guess. 

View attachment Edgar video production wb lg.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

Isa said:


> Losing my mind at the Rammstein show last night.



It's great to see someone enjoying themselves so freely and enthusiastically! Thanks for sharing.

- Chris


----------



## miafantastic

We were in London:







That's my lil sister in the blue scarf. I'm the other one.

HA.


----------



## AuntHen

miafantastic said:


> We were in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my lil sister in the blue scarf. I'm the other one.
> 
> HA.



both of you are very beautiful


----------



## AuntHen

Isa said:


> Losing my mind at the Rammstein show last night.



I should have multi-quoted but anyway...


Rock out girl! Very cute


----------



## miafantastic

miafantastic said:


> We were in London:
> 
> 
> That's my lil sister in the blue scarf. I'm the other one.
> 
> HA.





fat9276 said:


> both of you are very beautiful



Why, thank you! That was my Neurotic Face day. It was fun.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

My new puppy! 

View attachment 527771_3969871766815_1281108802_3649780_330317216_n.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My new puppy!



Awwwww! Your puppy sure pumps up the cute factor. Hope you two have lots of fun together!

- Chris


----------



## Marlayna

Good luck with the new puppy, what a doll! :smitten:


----------



## Isa

CastingPearls said:


> I love the energy in this pic!





Never2fat4me said:


> It's great to see someone enjoying themselves so freely and enthusiastically! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> - Chris





fat9276 said:


> I should have multi-quoted but anyway...
> 
> 
> Rock out girl! Very cute



Thank you. Love my band and had a wonderful time at the show. Had no idea my friend was snapping pics of me until I uploaded to the computer. It was a nice surprise!


----------



## Isa

miafantastic said:


> We were in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my lil sister in the blue scarf. I'm the other one.
> 
> HA.



That is one of my favorite cities. Hope you had a wonderful time!



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> My new puppy!



What an adorable puppy!


----------



## Tracyarts

Photo response to a text Friday morning asking what I was up to:






Stopping off at Sonic to get a cup of vanilla iced tea.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

More pics of the pup and I...SO ADORABLE! 

View attachment 156502_3969870286778_1281108802_3649778_156215545_n.jpg


View attachment 536110_3969871526809_1281108802_3649779_2050794005_n.jpg


----------



## Russell Williams

During the summer, once a week at a local park, there are dances which usually consist of big band music. Louise loves big band music. Louise is supposed to do physical therapy since she has had a hip replacement. Sunday Louise was combining her need to do her physical therapy of her love of big band dancing.

The first time that Louise danced with me she was holding on to me but only a little bit while lifting first 1 foot and then the other. This was one of the major exercises she was expected to do.

The second time she danced with me we swayed from side to side because another of her physical exercises is to shift her weight from side to side from 1 foot to the other. 

At the dance was a man who had cerebral palsy and was in a wheelchair.

Using her walker, Louise went over to him. When his mother saw Louise going near him she offered to pull his wheelchair out of the way. Louise explained that she'd come over to dance with him. The man's face lit up with a big smile and, as they danced, (Louise leaning on her walker and he in his wheelchair) he was leaning back in the wheelchair, smiling, laughing, and kicking his feet in time to the music while Louise was on her walker and moving back and forth in time to the music.

After Louise used her walker to get back to where we were a man came over to tell Louise something to the effect that the Louise must've been a wonderful dancer when she was younger because she sure knew how to shake her bottom back and forth.


----------



## miafantastic

Isa said:


> That is one of my favorite cities. Hope you had a wonderful time!
> 
> What an adorable puppy!



It's a charmer, right? Had a good enough time to already have the next London adventure worked out. 



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> More pics of the pup and I...SO ADORABLE!



Oooh ... look at that sweet baby. Lucky duck.


----------



## willowmoon

miafantastic said:


> We were in London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my lil sister in the blue scarf. I'm the other one.
> 
> HA.



Both of you are stunningly beautiful!


----------



## miafantastic

willowmoon said:


> Both of you are stunningly beautiful!


Aww, danke. I'll be sure to let her know a very wise man said so.


----------



## Lizzie

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> More pics of the pup and I...SO ADORABLE!



I have nothing to contribute to this thread except "Awwwww".


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Isa said:


> Losing my mind at the Rammstein show last night.



Sorry I couldn't rep you!

BR00TAL METALLLLL!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tracyarts said:


> Photo response to a text Friday morning asking what I was up to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping off at Sonic to get a cup of vanilla iced tea.




I love Sonic....and this pic. Vanilla Iced Tea? Now you got me thinking.....


----------



## Micara

Haha, mine kind of goes along with Tracyarts... this is me, at Sonic, where I'm living every morning on the way to work!


----------



## S13Drifter

Slow at work and trying to do the crouched down with heels flat thing. Couldnt do to.


----------



## Tracyarts

" I love Sonic....and this pic. Vanilla Iced Tea? Now you got me thinking..... "

It's a really pleasant kind of flavor, almost like a cross between black tea and cream soda, but the vanilla flavor is subtle. I get the unsweetened tea because the vanilla flavoring is the same syrup they put in the flavored coffee drinks and it makes it just sweet enough for my taste. The orange flavoring works well in tea too, but it's not sweet at all. My husband likes green apple flavoring in his tea, which surprisingly, isn't half bad either.

Tracy


----------



## mybluice

Nice.....always liked to see a man in uniform


----------



## mybluice

sobie18 said:


> Checking one of my babies...



:doh: Since I screwed up the first time.....lol.


Nice :blush: always liked to see a man in uniform


----------



## CastingPearls

Eating sushi and getting drunk at Blue Wasabi with my buddies


----------



## Marlayna

Great pic! You glow.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CastingPearls said:


> Eating sushi and getting drunk at Blue Wasabi with my buddies



This makes me wish I was there....and getting drunk!


----------



## CastingPearls

Oh thank you ladies. I was so drunk when I posted this that I spelled *Blu *Wasabi wrong. 

Greenie, you would have fit right in the middle, I just know it.


----------



## Isa

CastingPearls said:


> Eating sushi and getting drunk at Blue Wasabi with my buddies



Love the blouse! Looks a great girls night out.


----------



## lalatx

I haven't posted in forever. So here are two pics from when I was in Mexico for one of my best girls wedding a few weeks ago. 

View attachment mo2.jpg


View attachment mo4.jpg


----------



## Deacone

My new tattoo 





Download festival 2012 wristband to add to my other assortment of festival bands 





My epic welly rash from Downlaod festival this past weekend.





My 22nd birthday with my bestie. This is my "obama not bad" face 





My girlies for my 22nd birthday!  

I'm LIVING SO HARD :>


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I've had the Venus transit on my calendar since I watched a Mercury transit in Nov. 1953, viewing it from my parents' back yard in Duluth, MN. The ephemeris listed the Venus transits for 2004 and 2012 and I swore to watch at least one of them, if I were still alive. I had just purchased the 3" Tinsley refractor (picture) and watched the event with the fine solar filter that I bought with it.*

I lugged that same instrument back to Duluth on June 8, 2004 for the first of the two transits in this pair. I, like a number of others, figured Hawk Ridge for a good observing site and drove there well in advance. The weather was Puckish, leading us up and down and back and forth, looking for a hole in the clouds. I don't think that anyone at that site got even a glimpse, though there may have been other sites that were clear.*

So this time it was all or nothing. We had some puffy cumulus earlier in the day. I feared they would turn into towering cu. and blot things out. But it cleared nicely by showtime. I set up my old 3" refractor just outside our garage. We would have 2 - 3 hours of good watching before the sun disappeared into the trees. I also set up my little MacBook on the tailgate of my truck and streamed the video from the Keck scope in Hawaii. 

I was all set for the arrival of my son, his wife, and their four kids (4 of my 5 grand kids), none of whom had seen a transit before. I hoped that they would find some interest and amusement in it, even if they didn't understand it, and remember in the future.

I caught 1st contact just as the kids were arriving. The kids were all over the scope, comparing the image to that on the computer, very much aware of Venus, the sunspots and pretty much what it all meant. The older two kids have had enough math to grasp how one would calculate how fast Venus was moving over the face of the sun, based on orbital radii, Venus vs. Earth 'years', et c. We didn't actually calculate it but I think we have at least two budding astronomers (or hobbyists) coming along. The two younger kids had a good time too, competing for their chance at the eyepiece, observing cautions not to look into the 'spillout' at the tailstock of the diagonal, and not to grab the eyepiece holder for a better look (which would only push the scope off-target.) The rest of the time, they had fun chasing each other around the big spruce tree (and probably picking up a few wood ticks.)

I used to have a nice set-up for mounting a small SLR on the tailstock, but the pieces have become scattered over the years. We tried to get a few pix by holding our cell phone cameras to the eyepiece, but none turned out very well. I did get some nice shots sent down from the Duluth Astronomy Club.

After an hour of 'watching paint dry' we all decided that it was a good time to go to RAZS for some ice cream the perfect end to a perfect day. 

So that's it. I made it to the day I had hoped for in 1953. I'm finally fulfilling a promise made to my 15 year old self, some 60 years ago, and passing on a bit of astronomy to the next two generations as well. Doesn't get any better than that.

I am glad I am still alive. I couldn't have predicted just how lively and happy my life would be at this age. I think I'll stick around to the next Venus transit, just for the hell of it.

Ah, life is good!

PS: Sorry I can't show you pix of Mrs Ho Ho or the grandkids. Mrs Ho Ho says that's a No No. 

View attachment Robert viewing Venus Transit 6:05:2012 - 1.jpg


View attachment Robert and telescope Venus Transit 6:05:2012 - 1.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

*wel me and one of my best friends was very drunk after a night on the town and decided at 5am when we got back to mine to go to the park hahahaha*































( i didnt wear the boots n leggings out clubbing obviously lol)


----------



## Jeeshcristina

At the Dallas Arboretum earlier today. They have the Chihuly exhibit going on, and seeing all of the incredible glass sculptures placed throughout the gardens was lovely. Such a perfect day!


----------



## one2one

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the Dallas Arboretum earlier today. They have the Chihuly exhibit going on, and seeing all of the incredible glass sculptures placed throughout the gardens was lovely. Such a perfect day!



I love Chihuly! What a great day.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the Dallas Arboretum earlier today. They have the Chihuly exhibit going on, and seeing all of the incredible glass sculptures placed throughout the gardens was lovely. Such a perfect day!



You're so pretty!


----------



## Never2fat4me

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the Dallas Arboretum earlier today. They have the Chihuly exhibit going on, and seeing all of the incredible glass sculptures placed throughout the gardens was lovely. Such a perfect day!



Not sure which is glowing more brightly: the sun or you! You are looking as lovely as ever, Cristina.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

one2one said:


> I love Chihuly! What a great day.





Hozay J Garseeya said:


> You're so pretty!





Never2fat4me said:


> Not sure which is glowing more brightly: the sun or you! You are looking as lovely as ever, Cristina.
> 
> - Chris :smitten:



Chihuly is awesome! And thanks guys.  Y'all always make a gal feel nice.


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

MzDeeZyre said:


> Hanging out with friends last weekend!!



wow your dress blows my mind away...you look really hot in it!

wonderfull! :smitten:

:wubu:


----------



## Jack Secret

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the Dallas Arboretum earlier today. They have the Chihuly exhibit going on, and seeing all of the incredible glass sculptures placed throughout the gardens was lovely. Such a perfect day!



I saw one of the sculptures that he did for one of the big hotels in Las Vegas. It was one of the most stunning things I've ever seen! I first saw his work on a PBS special where he was putting up these pieces around the canals of Venice. That was a cool show!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Taking a walk on a trail in some park in Michigan with two of my girlfriends. They snapped this photo of me when I looked back.  I love nice days when it's not too hot. 

View attachment parkwalking.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

Me at the Tim Holtz Workshop Last Sunday (I will be good and not clog the thread with oooodles of pics my craft blog has them all so does my fb)






and my sister and I with Tim Holtz (if your a scrapbooker or crafter you know how brilliant it was )


----------



## AuntHen

Jeeshcristina said:


> At the Dallas Arboretum earlier today. They have the Chihuly exhibit going on, and seeing all of the incredible glass sculptures placed throughout the gardens was lovely. Such a perfect day!





kaylaisamachine said:


> Taking a walk on a trail in some park in Michigan with two of my girlfriends. They snapped this photo of me when I looked back.  I love nice days when it's not too hot.





spiritangel said:


> Me at the Tim Holtz Workshop Last Sunday (I will be good and not clog the thread with oooodles of pics my craft blog has them all so does my fb)




you ladies all look so cute... kayla that shot is perfection with the sunlight


----------



## Surlysomething

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I am glad I am still alive. I couldn't have predicted just how lively and happy my life would be at this age. I think I'll stick around to the next Venus transit, just for the hell of it.
> 
> Ah, life is good!
> 
> PS: Sorry I can't show you pix of Mrs Ho Ho or the grandkids. Mrs Ho Ho says that's a No No.



You make me smile, Ho Ho Tai!


----------



## nugget34

Excuse my ignorance but what is scrap booking? the concept is obvious but how can someone be a genius or why the need for lectures at scrap booking, its only putting pictures in a book?


----------



## daddyoh70

nugget34 said:


> *Excuse my ignorance *but what is scrap booking? the concept is obvious but how can someone be a genius or why the need for lectures at scrap booking, its only putting pictures in a book?



Thanks for acknowledging that... but anyway
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+scrapbooking
You can also try here.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrapbooking
Seems there's a little more to it that just slapping some photos in a book

Also, do you ever post anything constructive, or do you just come here to belittle others so you can feel better about yourself?


----------



## Never2fat4me

spiritangel said:


> Me at the Tim Holtz Workshop Last Sunday (I will be good and not clog the thread with oooodles of pics my craft blog has them all so does my fb)



You always look so pretty when you are having fun! Your face is glowing.

- Chris :smitten:


----------



## musicman

nugget34 said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is scrap booking? the concept is obvious but how can someone be a genius or why the need for lectures at scrap booking, its only putting pictures in a book?



I'm not a scrapbooker but I've seen some of their work. It can be very artistic. Let me use an analogy that we FAs can understand: The difference between dedicated scrapbookers and people who "put pictures in a book" is like the difference between the biggest 500-600 pound paysite models and the average "plus-size" fashion models.  Hope this helps.


----------



## spiritangel

fat9276 said:


> you ladies all look so cute... kayla that shot is perfection with the sunlight



thank you and you are so right about Kayla wonderful pic



Never2fat4me said:


> You always look so pretty when you are having fun! Your face is glowing.
> 
> - Chris :smitten:




thanks Chris it really was an awesome day 


As for the scrapbooking issue if you want to know why this was such a big deal check out Tim's blog and it will give you an inkling of why he is such a scrapbooking rock god

this is why we scrapbook


----------



## kaylaisamachine

spiritangel said:


> thank you and you are so right about Kayla wonderful pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Chris it really was an awesome day
> 
> 
> As for the scrapbooking issue if you want to know why this was such a big deal check out Tim's blog and it will give you an inkling of why he is such a scrapbooking rock god
> 
> this is why we scrapbook



Thank you loves!


----------



## WVMountainrear

Some random snapshots from vacation...in the wave pool under the "tree" with my niece and then us doing some sort of odd duckpin bowling with regulation bowling rules...


----------



## minerva

A few from vacation as well! The first is at the ruins of Sacsayhuaman - built by the Incas above Cuzco, Peru. 

The second is me + a llama halfway between Cuzco and Puno, somewhere in the Andes. 

The third is a close-up of me messing up the best group shot of our group at the Lovers' Park in Lima, hair-in-face. 

The fourth is "Are We There Yet?" - on Taquile Island in Lake Titicaca. Such a long, long, long walk. Gorgeous, but long. 

View attachment sacme.jpg


View attachment llama2a.jpg


View attachment grouppic.jpg


View attachment taquileme2.jpg


----------



## CorinaJade

This is my first time uploading photos... so here's hoping it works and they aren't too big 

Me LIVING






This one is fun ^.^





My fiance and i at a Da Vinci expo in town... he bought me a cute little (actually rather large) stuffed kitty from Morning Glory that day too ^.^





Me in one of those headphone dj things at Big Day Out 2011


----------



## Tad

minerva said:


> A few from vacation as well! .



Looks like a fantastic vacation! And I'm jealous of you getting to be with Llamas....for some reason I've long wanted to make their aquaintance.



CorinaJade said:


> This is my first time uploading photos... so here's hoping it works and they aren't too big



They are just fine  That middle one would also be perfect on the BBW/FA thread on this board, btw. And they are all delightful pics!


----------



## KeiraBBW

Hi! I'm New to Dimensions! My name is Keira, I am 20 years old and am new to this whole FA Community, but let me tell you, I am glad it exists


----------



## Jack Secret

KeiraBBW said:


> Hi! I'm New to Dimensions! My name is Keira, I am 20 years old and am new to this whole FA Community, but let me tell you, I am glad it exists



welcome to the community


----------



## singingNerd79

Only pic I took of myself at the E3 convention in LA: 





Banners hanging from our company's booth for the game I'm working on:


----------



## seavixen

My dad and myself, wearing hats. This was taken during my visit to Montana, directly before the 16 hour drive (done in one day - hoo!) back home. Nope, my clothes don't match.

Cross-posted. 

View attachment dadmehatssmall.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Funny I was coming here to post this and saw the great pic above--another daddy and daughter pic. My dad and I at his birthday dinner.


----------



## Mathias

This is me at Caesars in Atlantic City. The whole gambling thing didn't go...great as I'm sure you can tell, but I had a blast. That place was amazing and I hope I can't wait to go back someday.


----------



## minerva

> Looks like a fantastic vacation! And I'm jealous of you getting to be with Llamas....for some reason I've long wanted to make their aquaintance.



Cheers! Llamas are mean, and there weren't many on the trip. People in Peru don't keep them anymore. Donkeys carry more weight (llamas cannot carry more than say - 40 kg), and pigs, cows, and alpaca are tastier. And alpaca have much finer wool. So commercially people keep alpaca, but not llamas. They do use llamas to mow the grass at Machu Picchu. I think the grass up there is actually a non-native species that can undermine the construction. I kept trying to get close to the llamas at Machu Picchu, but everytime I made it to wherever I saw them last, they were moved elsewhere. Alas. 



> Funny I was coming here to post this and saw the great pic above--another daddy and daughter pic. My dad and I at his birthday dinner.





> My dad and myself, wearing hats. This was taken during my visit to Montana, directly before the 16 hour drive (done in one day - hoo!) back home. Nope, my clothes don't match.



The father-daughter pictures are lovely, two in a row! Have no idea how you handled a sixteen hour drive, though. I would be dead. 



> Only pic I took of myself at the E3 convention in LA.



This is a gaming convention, yes? I hope you had fun!



> The whole gambling thing didn't go...great as I'm sure you can tell, but I had a blast.



This! Is why I don't gamble. Lovely that you had a great time, though.


----------



## KFD




----------



## Jack Secret

CastingPearls said:


> Funny I was coming here to post this and saw the great pic above--another daddy and daughter pic. My dad and I at his birthday dinner.



So that is your father! He looks different from what I pictured


----------



## misstheoldme

Jay West Coast said:


> Adrian, I LOVE that picture of you and your granddaughter. Classic!
> 
> Here is one of my trying to put together my kayak on Lake Burera (Rwanda, East Africa), and another of me out in La Balandra (Baja, Mexico).


Hello,
I'm new to the site but was looking around and came across your picture in Mexico.....it's sooo beautiful!! It looks like you could just walk forever! Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## singingNerd79

minerva said:


> This is a gaming convention, yes? I hope you had fun!



Yep! It's supposed to be electronics in general... But it kinds of just ends up being gaming, lol. It was actually kind of boring honestly... But it was a free day I got to go to LA and skip work, and the happy ending double rainbow at the end of the day was going to Roscoe's chicken and waffles


----------



## Tracyarts

From the deck of the paddlewheel boat at Moody Gardens in Galveston yesterday evening. It's a leisurely ride around a body of water behind the gardens, but we waited until the last boarding of the day so it would be cool enough to sit out by the railing without melting in the sun.


----------



## Tad

Looks lovely, Tracy!


----------



## Paul

I love Galveston. Looking good Tracy.


Tracyarts said:


> From the deck of the paddlewheel boat at Moody Gardens in Galveston yesterday evening. It's a leisurely ride around a body of water behind the gardens, but we waited until the last boarding of the day so it would be cool enough to sit out by the railing without melting in the sun.


----------



## CastingPearls

Crossposting. Me and my bestie having a few drinks.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Catching a sunburn at the beach this weekend. Hat, umbrella, and sunblock weren't enough.


View attachment 103390


View attachment 103389


----------



## ColeR91

Back when I was in Hawaii.


----------



## Gingembre

This is me playing my bassoon as part of the windband I belong to. We were playing in a local park. Excuse the very lowtech scribbling out of my fellow bandmates faces!


----------



## Tad

I sent rep, but it bugs me to see no in-thread responses, so I’ll say it here too: These are great pics, and the perfect fit for this thread


----------



## JohnTav

Gingembre said:


> This is me playing my bassoon as part of the windband I belong to. We were playing in a local park. Excuse the very lowtech scribbling out of my fellow bandmates faces!



You look great :bow: There is nothing sexier than a hot, red-hair bbw. I have a thing for long red hair and a fat female body but I rarely see these two features combined in one woman :smitten:


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Gingembre said:


> This is me playing my bassoon as part of the windband I belong to. We were playing in a local park. Excuse the very lowtech scribbling out of my fellow bandmates faces!



These are lovely! The contrast of your hair and your glasses is perfect! It looks like you had a really great time!


----------



## RedheadinNJ

Yesterday I went with Matt to his job and spent the day as a passenger for a change. Here he is at work.


----------



## toni

Gingembre said:


> This is me playing my bassoon as part of the windband I belong to. We were playing in a local park. Excuse the very lowtech scribbling out of my fellow bandmates faces!



Wow, that is pretty cool! Btw, love the hair and glasses.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Gingembre said:


> This is me playing my bassoon as part of the windband I belong to. We were playing in a local park. Excuse the very lowtech scribbling out of my fellow bandmates faces!



You playing bassoon!! Take me NOW!!


----------



## Mishty

Cooking myself with my cousins.
Sunday gave us 45 minutes of sun,then the rain came. :/ 

View attachment 0715131733.jpg


View attachment 0715134338.jpg


View attachment 0715131655.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Mishty said:


> Cooking myself with my cousins.
> Sunday gave us 45 minutes of sun,then the rain came. :/



Cute, cute suit. Where from?


----------



## Gingembre

Thanks for all the comments and rep, you lovely lovely people!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

*So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!* 

View attachment Helena 2 years old.jpg


View attachment Me after my hair cut.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
> My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!*



Welcome back! Time sure flies, it seems just yesterday I remember you being pregnant. Your daughter is adorable! So nice to see a picture of her...and of you, you look great!


----------



## Surlysomething

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
> My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!*




Awww. She is very cute!!


----------



## nibuck

a little contribution from the other side of the ocean.....kisses from Rome


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Welcome back! Time sure flies, it seems just yesterday I remember you being pregnant. Your daughter is adorable! So nice to see a picture of her...and of you, you look great!


*Thank you Honey! I know it feels like just yesterday I had told everyone about her and now she's 2!! She sure is a cutie pie and knows it too! She is so smart! I can't believe how smart she is. She knows so much! Her teachers were shocked when she started. She was the only one talking where you could understand her. She talks a lot just like Mommy. It's great! I love being a Mommy*!:wubu:



Surlysomething said:


> Awww. She is very cute!!


]*Thank You Sweetie!*


----------



## Silver Fox

Gingembre said:


> This is me playing my bassoon as part of the windband I belong to. We were playing in a local park. Excuse the very lowtech scribbling out of my fellow bandmates faces!



A BBW bassoon player? And with red hair? That is SO HOT!


----------



## Webmaster

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
> My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!*



What a darling little girl!! Thanks for sharing and posting.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Webmaster said:


> What a darling little girl!! Thanks for sharing and posting.



Thank You Webmaster!


----------



## littlefairywren

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
> My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!*



Look at her! She's beautiful, just like her mama. Welcome back, honey xx


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
> My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!*



I know that look. My grand daughter has it too. THAT KID IS IN CHARGE!


----------



## toni

Mishty said:


> Cooking myself with my cousins.
> Sunday gave us 45 minutes of sun,then the rain came. :/



I love your bathing suit! Hehehehe


----------



## toni

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> *So it has been a VERY LONG time since I posted here!
> My daughter is 2 now and just the best thing to has ever happened to me! I love her so much! I've attached a couple pictures one of her and one of me. Hi to all my old pals!*



She is beautiful!!!! (you too!) Congratulations and welcome back!


----------



## RVGleason

Visiting Bradley Beach in NJ today. Then had some zeppoles

RV :eat2: 

View attachment RVBeach.jpg


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Just taking a crap at work. Another one of my post bowel movement pics :doh:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

RVGleason said:


> Visiting Bradley Beach in NJ today. Then had some zeppoles
> 
> RV :eat2:



MMMMMMM I haven't had a zeppole in a while. That's one of my favorite shore foods! :eat2:


----------



## RVGleason

And as you can tell from the pic, I certainly enjoyed them.


----------



## Stuffingkit

Hiking and mountain climbing: In which I fall out of a tree and break my leg! it was so worth it though haha.

I got to be live art at the Coop show! If you arent familiar with his work, Look him up, he is amazing. He paints the voluptuous devil girls.

Playing at a punk show. 

Dancing at a punk show. 

View attachment DSC_0480.JPG


View attachment menccop.jpg


View attachment l_5ebc1ee3cdc74ab2466142aee05d3c1e.jpg


View attachment IMG_2789.JPG


----------



## Isa

Stuffingkit said:


> Hiking and mountain climbing: In which I fall out of a tree and break my leg! it was so worth it though haha.
> 
> I got to be live art at the Coop show! If you arent familiar with his work, Look him up, he is amazing. He paints the voluptuous devil girls.
> 
> Playing at a punk show.
> 
> Dancing at a punk show.



That Coop shot is so incredible!


----------



## Gingembre

rg770Ibanez said:


> Just taking a crap at work. Another one of my post bowel movement pics :doh:



Niiiice! :batting: 



Stuffingkit said:


> Hiking and mountain climbing: In which I fall out of a tree and break my leg! it was so worth it though haha.
> 
> I got to be live art at the Coop show! If you arent familiar with his work, Look him up, he is amazing. He paints the voluptuous devil girls.
> 
> Playing at a punk show.
> 
> Dancing at a punk show.



Wow, you really do some living! Great photos


----------



## Yakatori

^Yeah, I was gonna say:



Stuffingkit said:


> "_Dancing at a punk show._"


The way you have your index fingers pointing up like that, that's exactly how I dance. Everybody gives me a hard time about it; seriously, I thought I was the only one!


----------



## AuntHen

Stuffingkit said:


> Hiking and mountain climbing: In which I fall out of a tree and break my leg! it was so worth it though haha.
> 
> I got to be live art at the Coop show! If you arent familiar with his work, Look him up, he is amazing. He paints the voluptuous devil girls.
> 
> Playing at a punk show.
> 
> Dancing at a punk show.



you are too cute! And I never thought of wearing the shorty-shorts with leggings... I love to hike and walk so I think I will copy you


----------



## sgageny

Karaoke and dinner with my best bud. 

View attachment dinner.jpg


View attachment karaoke.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

Stuffingkit said:


> Hiking and mountain climbing: In which I fall out of a tree and break my leg! it was so worth it though haha.
> 
> I got to be live art at the Coop show! If you arent familiar with his work, Look him up, he is amazing. He paints the voluptuous devil girls.
> 
> Playing at a punk show.
> 
> Dancing at a punk show.



the more I know about who you are the more I like you. The pictures look great, too.


----------



## Anjula

ROME :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Anjula said:


> ROME :wubu:



Every time you post a new picture, new guy. Haha.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Anjula said:


> ROME :wubu:



When you're in Rome, do the Romans do what you do? Show 'em how!


----------



## AuntHen

Anjula said:


> ROME :wubu:



beautiful city, beautiful girl


----------



## Anjula

Surlysomething said:


> Every time you post a new picture, new guy. Haha.



hahaha yeah I know. I'm so bad hahah


----------



## Surlysomething

Anjula said:


> hahaha yeah I know. I'm so bad hahah



It makes me smile. And laugh.


----------



## Micara

A Crappy cell phone pic of me at the Carnival of Madness show.


----------



## CastingPearls

Anjula said:


> hahaha yeah I know. I'm so bad hahah


No...no you're not. You're awesome. Keep having fun.


----------



## PinkPoodle

Me being a total geek at a sci-fi con


----------



## Paul

Micara said:


> A Crappy cell phone pic of me at the Carnival of Madness show.


Cute.<3....


----------



## Delightfully Peculiar

PinkPoodle said:


> Me being a total geek at a sci-fi con



Yay for geeks! :happy:


----------



## Micara

Hello I am LIVING at Comic Con this weekend-

Me and the delicious Craig Parker





Me and the beautiful Lauren Holly


----------



## Linda

Micara said:


> Hello I am LIVING at Comic Con this weekend-
> 
> Me and the delicious Craig Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time!!! Oh Mai Gawd Craig Parker is so yummy. I may even be sweating after seeing that pic. Holy hell!!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

My friend Derek's birthday gathering. I'm happy to be in town and to make it this year. We had a blast at the pool hall just being silly. He's very happy about being legal like the rest of us. 

View attachment pool!.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Micara said:


> Hello I am LIVING at Comic Con this weekend-
> 
> Me and the delicious Craig Parker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and the beautiful Lauren Holly



Don't know what Comic Con is but I love the photos....and your earrings


----------



## BBW_Curious1

Drinks 






Just me--headed out to eat! 

Nothin fantastic, but what I have for now...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stuffingkit said:


> Hiking and mountain climbing: In which I fall out of a tree and break my leg! it was so worth it though haha.
> 
> I got to be live art at the Coop show! If you arent familiar with his work, Look him up, he is amazing. He paints the voluptuous devil girls.
> 
> Playing at a punk show.
> 
> Dancing at a punk show.



I love the red devil pic!!


----------



## BBW_Curious1

BBW_Curious1 said:


> Drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just me--headed out to eat!
> 
> Nothin fantastic, but what I have for now...



Aw boo...my pics didn't work  can someone help?


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

BBW_Curious1 said:


> Aw boo...my pics didn't work  can someone help?



underneath the texting-options with smilies and "Submit Reply" buttom, there are the miscellaneous options (ADDITIONAL OPTIONS)...

..there is the buttom *MANAGE ATTACHEMENTS*

take thisone and the rest will be easy going :kiss2:


----------



## nettie

View attachment BessieCropped2.jpg


Taking my new bike on its maiden voyage around central Minnesota country roads. One day I'll master that whole taking a photo of yourself with the cell skill.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

nettie said:


> View attachment 104186
> 
> 
> Taking my new bike on its maiden voyage around central Minnesota country roads. One day I'll master that whole taking a photo of yourself with the cell skill.



Nettie - Looking forward to seeing you and your new bike on a trail near us - and we'll do the picture-taking for you.


----------



## Lamia

I watched the Hunger Games recently and when it was over we all clapped and then raised our hands in that 3 finger salute. LOL It was funny so we took some pics. My niece made a collage of our pics. This is my oldest niece and my youngest niece in the pics with me. WE had our own Hunger Games and combat was brutal.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me going to work,in all my morning glory! 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Hello Friends -

We recently attended a rather formal event at my Alma Mater, the annual Weber dinner and concert. I felt that I should wear something a bit more sombre than my usual flamboyant gray. This is the suit that I bought and wore for our (Mrs Ho Ho and me) wedding in 1990. Still fits.

After the concert, decided to pose with an old friend (of similar temperament.) 

View attachment Robert suit bulldog - 1.jpg


----------



## Tad

Looking good, Ho-Ho-Tai! But your friend is one handsome devil too


----------



## daddyoh70

I was on a little walk when I found myself here...







No idea how I ended up there, but I ran into this man who pointed me in the right direction. I happened to find this man more interesting than anyone I'd ever met. He explained that I should have made a left turn at Albequerque.  P.S. This is the kind of goofy shit I do when I'm bored at work.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

daddyoh70 said:


> I was on a little walk when I found myself here...
> 
> No idea how I ended up there, but I ran into this man who pointed me in the right direction.




daddyoh70 - I couldn't resist spinning your comment a bit. You are describing those people - mentors, advisors, teachers - who stand by the wayside and gently nudge - or firmly push - us in the right direction. Nearly all of us need people like that Not all of us are lucky enough to find them - or have them find us. 

Carlos Casteneda (A Yaqai Way of Knowledge) finds one such in the person (real or imaginary) of Don Juan, supposedly a Yaqui sorcerer. Casteneda attributes the following quote to him "For me there is only the traveling on paths that have heart, on any path that may have heart. There I travel, and the only worthwhile challenge is to traverse its full length. And there I travel, looking, looking, breathlessly." -- Don Juan

The best of our mentors know this, either intrinsically or though years of 'experience' (i.e., walking weary miles back to the path when they find they have made a wrong turn.)

I have been lucky enough to encounter such guides in my own life, though their corrections didn't always last long, and I soon found that I was walking away from the star that I should have been following.

I finally did find one who showed me the path (when I thought I was showing her the path) and has kept me steadily upon it for nearly 32 years now - and she sits across the table at this moment, as we share the news and writings of the day. 

Most of you have 'met' her in my writings. Her name (here) is Mrs Ho Ho.

daddyoh, I apologize for highjacking your comments. I just had to get it out of me.


----------



## Jeeshcristina

It's been awhile, but here I am, being a silly cowgirl. I do live in Texas, after all!


----------



## penguin

Cross posted from the Halloween thread:


----------



## daddyoh70

Ho Ho Tai said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> daddyoh70 - I couldn't resist spinning your comment a bit. You are describing those people - mentors, advisors, teachers - who stand by the wayside and gently nudge - or firmly push - us in the right direction. Nearly all of us need people like that Not all of us are lucky enough to find them - or have them find us.
> 
> Carlos Casteneda (A Yaqai Way of Knowledge) finds one such in the person (real or imaginary) of Don Juan, supposedly a Yaqui sorcerer. Casteneda attributes the following quote to him "For me there is only the traveling on paths that have heart, on any path that may have heart. There I travel, and the only worthwhile challenge is to traverse its full length. And there I travel, looking, looking, breathlessly." -- Don Juan
> 
> The best of our mentors know this, either intrinsically or though years of 'experience' (i.e., walking weary miles back to the path when they find they have made a wrong turn.)
> 
> I have been lucky enough to encounter such guides in my own life, though their corrections didn't always last long, and I soon found that I was walking away from the star that I should have been following.
> 
> I finally did find one who showed me the path (when I thought I was showing her the path) and has kept me steadily upon it for nearly 32 years now - and she sits across the table at this moment, as we share the news and writings of the day.
> 
> Most of you have 'met' her in my writings. Her name (here) is Mrs Ho Ho.
> 
> daddyoh, I apologize for highjacking your comments. I just had to get it out of me.



Ho Ho, no apology needed. I thoroughly enjoy when you share your life stories with us and when you bestow your wisdom and wit upon us. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## azerty

penguin said:


> Cross posted from the Halloween thread:



Scary and beautiful at the same time. Nice


----------



## fluffyandcute

Me and Josh Thompson  
Finally got a meet and greet! 

View attachment amy and josh thompson.jpg


----------



## ~nai'a~

Halloween in my classroom... and after, runing away from the sugar russssssssssssssh x 450 kids, in my car!  

View attachment 398204_10151341126473793_2015063707_n.jpg


View attachment 525493_10151341113068793_904267965_n.jpg


View attachment 387744_10151341116813793_1337430446_n.jpg


View attachment 394065_10151341121803793_1976073506_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

~nai'a~ said:


> Halloween in my classroom... and after, runing away from the sugar russssssssssssssh x 450 kids, in my car!



I love the pumpkin! Your head-wear was fantastic too -- I hope your kids appreciate that they have a cool teacher!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Tad said:


> I love the pumpkin! Your head-wear was fantastic too -- I hope your kids appreciate that they have a cool teacher!



Thank you Tad! We had fun! Watch out tomorrow... They'll be full of sugar! :doh: Hahahaha!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> I love the pumpkin! Your head-wear was fantastic too -- I hope your kids appreciate that they have a cool teacher!



What he said


----------



## ~nai'a~

ConnieLynn said:


> What he said



 Well thank you x 2!


----------



## MaryClaire

Katniss - Halloween..View attachment Katniss 2012.jpg


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Halloween in my classroom... and after, runing away from the sugar russssssssssssssh x 450 kids, in my car!



Very nicely done hear : pretty. I like the pumpkin


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Jeeshcristina said:


> It's been awhile, but here I am, being a silly cowgirl. I do live in Texas, after all!




howdy! :wubu:


----------



## Stuffingkit

walking home from the bar, this pic happened so fast, my best friend ran up and jumped on me! my "shelf" is so big she can just sit there haha

it was an amazing night! 

View attachment IMG_6241.jpg


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> walking home from the bar, this pic happened so fast, my best friend ran up and jumped on me! my "shelf" is so big she can just sit there haha
> 
> it was an amazing night!



Beautiful picture and so funny


----------



## Crafty Barnardo

Lol look ma no hands...


----------



## MaryClaire

Stuffingkit said:


> walking home from the bar, this pic happened so fast, my best friend ran up and jumped on me! my "shelf" is so big she can just sit there haha
> 
> it was an amazing night!



OMG has anyone ever told you that you look like a chubby version of Zooey Deschanel from New Girl? You look just like her!! So cute!


----------



## Deacone

My sister and I at Zombie Walk


----------



## Ruffie

Picture of my family (chosen and biological)and some of my close friends (except hubby who was taking the picture) on my birthday.
Left to Right Chosen son Kevin, one of best friends on the planet Niki, chosen daughter Cathy and in Front Cathy and Kevin's Children Kevin and Cienna. Derek Nikis husband and my former work husband, My youngest son Jerry Me Chosen son and daughter Sara and John and their Children in front Finn, nesslin,Marley and Lydia. My oldest son Rob and his Girlfriend Crystal and her son Conner and I am holding Austin her other boy. 

View attachment 296057_10151235253457578_238894689_n.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

Stuffingkit said:


> walking home from the bar, this pic happened so fast, my best friend ran up and jumped on me! my "shelf" is so big she can just sit there haha
> 
> it was an amazing night!


Cute pic! You look like you could be sisters!


----------



## Marlayna

Ruffie said:


> Picture of my family (chosen and biological)and some of my close friends (except hubby who was taking the picture) on my birthday.
> Left to Right Chosen son Kevin, one of best friends on the planet Niki, chosen daughter Cathy and in Front Cathy and Kevin's Children Kevin and Cienna. Derek Nikis husband and my former work husband, My youngest son Jerry Me Chosen son and daughter Sara and John and their Children in front Finn, nesslin,Marley and Lydia. My oldest son Rob and his Girlfriend Crystal and her son Conner and I am holding Austin her other boy.


What a great group! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## hostesshoho

I was at a fashion show last night... 

View attachment 11092012929_2.jpg


----------



## azerty

Very cute, nice picture, very nice smile. Lovely


----------



## Pandasaur

I went to a wedding. >.> I was more excited about the free wine than the ceremony 

View attachment 12.jpg


----------



## azerty

Pandasaur said:


> I went to a wedding. >.> I was more excited about the free wine than the ceremony



You look very beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Silver Fox

Sittin' on the dock of the bay...











Me at work! (That's wen I'm really living!  )







SteadiNinja!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Me just having a lazy Sunday afternoon 

View attachment ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.jpg


----------



## Miskatonic

Me dressed as Krieger from Archer at a Halloween party.


----------



## Micara

Dancing at my cousin's wedding


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Stuffingkit said:


> walking home from the bar, this pic happened so fast, my best friend ran up and jumped on me! my "shelf" is so big she can just sit there haha
> 
> it was an amazing night!



I just knew we had met before.


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Me just having a lazy Sunday afternoon



Nice face, nice smile


----------



## azerty

Miskatonic said:


> Me dressed as Krieger from Archer at a Halloween party.



Beautiful picture


----------



## stoneyman

Micara said:


> Dancing at my cousin's wedding



looks like you are sincerely having fun and it looks good on you!


----------



## vardon_grip

Silver Fox said:


> Sittin' on the dock of the bay...
> 
> 
> Me at work! (That's wen I'm really living!  )
> 
> 
> SteadiNinja!



Nice! Do you own the RED that you fly on your rig?


----------



## Aust99

Love this thread... Everyone looks like their having a great time!!!


----------



## Silver Fox

vardon_grip said:


> Nice! Do you own the RED that you fly on your rig?




No, just the Steadicam.


----------



## Marlayna

Silver Fox said:


> No, just the Steadicam.


You have gorgeous legs! I love the calves! :smitten:


----------



## ~nai'a~

Someone asked me to post a picture when I'm smiling.... There you go...! 

View attachment DSC_0077.c.jpg


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Someone asked me to post a picture when I'm smiling.... There you go...!



Very nice and beautiful smile.


----------



## ~nai'a~

azerty said:


> Very nice and beautiful smile.



Merci azerty! You're so nice....


----------



## Tad

~nai'a~ said:


> Someone asked me to post a picture when I'm smiling.... There you go...!



Wow, great smile! And also your eyes are just shining in that pic--really nice!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Tad said:


> Wow, great smile! And also your eyes are just shining in that pic--really nice!



Tad, you always find a way to make me blush.......:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon

~nai'a~ said:


> Someone asked me to post a picture when I'm smiling.... There you go...!



Beautiful pic, Isabel !!


----------



## ~nai'a~

willowmoon said:


> Beautiful pic, Isabel !!



Thank you.............!!! :blush: Miss you! Where are you hiding? :happy:


----------



## BriannaBombshell

This is me at a pre-party in Seattle back in September. I never go to parties but I had a lot of fun that night. 

View attachment I m not a partier, but good god I had fun last nig.jpg


----------



## azerty

Nice smile


----------



## Tracyarts

Yesterday morning, at the renaissance festival. I'd just finished helping my husband get the booth he worked at this year ready for the day, and was about to haul ass (as fast as I can haul it at least) up near the front gates to grab a Russian tea from the coffee/candy shop before the festival opened for the day and people crowded the shop for hot drinks. I got there just in time and was able to get my tea, and find a great spot in the shade to peoplewatch when the gates opened.







12 hours later, after the festival ended for the day (and year), taking a break in a comfy (mid-day I actually dozed off in the sunshine while sitting in it) oversized rocking chair outside the booth, before helping shut the booth down. I swear, if the armrests on that rocker were 4" higher, it'd have been as if custom-made for my body and I'd have gotten on my knees and begged the shop owner to let me take it home until next October for safe keeping!






It was a long day, it was a tiring day, but it was a FUN day!
Tracy


----------



## Oona

Me at Gordons Well (first time at the desert!) Loved it... hated the lack of showers lol







Me being a goof at work, as always!


----------



## dharmabean

^^^ Girl girl... are kick ass.

Taurus .... Check
Tattooed .... Check
Funky ... Check
Cute as a button .... Check


----------



## Webmaster

It was a good day today. 

View attachment welcoming_carol_home.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

Webmaster said:


> It was a good day today.


I can see that. I love the flowers and everything else. :bow:


----------



## Stuffingkit

Webmaster said:


> It was a good day today.



very handsome!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Dancing in the street! 

View attachment IMG_3961.jpg


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> Dancing in the street!



Beautiful, very nice


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Me at Gordons Well (first time at the desert!) Loved it... hated the lack of showers lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me being a goof at work, as always!



Great, nice pictures


----------



## azerty

Tracyarts said:


> Yesterday morning, at the renaissance festival. I'd just finished helping my husband get the booth he worked at this year ready for the day, and was about to haul ass (as fast as I can haul it at least) up near the front gates to grab a Russian tea from the coffee/candy shop before the festival opened for the day and people crowded the shop for hot drinks. I got there just in time and was able to get my tea, and find a great spot in the shade to peoplewatch when the gates opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 hours later, after the festival ended for the day (and year), taking a break in a comfy (mid-day I actually dozed off in the sunshine while sitting in it) oversized rocking chair outside the booth, before helping shut the booth down. I swear, if the armrests on that rocker were 4" higher, it'd have been as if custom-made for my body and I'd have gotten on my knees and begged the shop owner to let me take it home until next October for safe keeping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a long day, it was a tiring day, but it was a FUN day!
> Tracy



I like them


----------



## Deacone

I felt more like I was dying then LIVING. Day after a very hard night out...won't be doing that again. 

Who's bloody good idea was it to mix Jagerbombs and Heineken Bleugh


----------



## Never2fat4me

Stuffingkit said:


> Dancing in the street!



You look so cheerful and pretty! Great pic.


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> I felt more like I was dying then LIVING. Day after a very hard night out...won't be doing that again.
> 
> Who's bloody good idea was it to mix Jagerbombs and Heineken Bleugh



Thank you for sharing


----------



## ODFFA

Air drumming to a good song while in the middle of taking a pic or two. Yeah, I didn't fight it too much 

View attachment 105746


----------



## BluesyFloozie

Sears (Willis) Tower Skydeck in Chicago

And you can see a little bit of my Where The Wild Things Are shirt that I love


----------



## azerty

BluesyFloozie said:


> Sears (Willis) Tower Skydeck in Chicago
> 
> And you can see a little bit of my Where The Wild Things Are shirt that I love



Beautiful picture, nice smile in a sunny sky


----------



## Ruffie

Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson 

View attachment 60857_10151388073272578_1544807627_n-1.jpg


----------



## Paul

Lovely<34444


Ruffie said:


> Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson


----------



## daddyoh70

Here I am "stickin' it to the man" 






P.S. not a real cigarette and I was probably the only person on campus at the time. 

Getting cold now, time to go hat shopping! Domooooo!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

Ruffie said:


> Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson



That is so sweet! Happy Holidays!!


----------



## miafantastic

Threw color at the The Color Run  today:






Was funfunfunfunfunfunfunfunfun! ORANGE!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is me at a pre-party in Seattle back in September. I never go to parties but I had a lot of fun that night.



Beautiful Smile!!



Stuffingkit said:


> Dancing in the street!



Those shoes are too cute!



BluesyFloozie said:


> Sears (Willis) Tower Skydeck in Chicago
> 
> And you can see a little bit of my Where The Wild Things Are shirt that I love


That back drop makes me jealous- hope to see that myself some day 



Ruffie said:


> Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson



Definitely a special moment that he will remember for a lifetime!


----------



## AuntHen

Ruffie said:


> Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson



This is precious Ruffie! Merry Christmas 


can someone please rep her for me?


----------



## ~KawaiiFFA~

Ruffie said:


> so cute!



That is really precious.  Makes me hope I get to see my nephews for at least a day over holiday break.


----------



## one2one

Ruffie said:


> Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson



That's beautiful.


----------



## ConnieLynn

BluesyFloozie said:


> Sears (Willis) Tower Skydeck in Chicago
> 
> And you can see a little bit of my Where The Wild Things Are shirt that I love



Looks like a perfect day. Welcome to Dims 



Ruffie said:


> Baking Christmas cookies with my Grandson



What a great picture. Made me smile. Thanks for sharing with us.



daddyoh70 said:


> Getting cold now, time to go hat shopping! Domooooo!



I hope you also picked up one of those pretty scarves behind you 



miafantastic said:


> Threw color at the The Color Run  today:
> 
> Was funfunfunfunfunfunfunfunfun! ORANGE!



This is just all kinds of awesome!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at work... 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

Me at yesterdays Christmas Party


----------



## Paul

You are pretty!



spiritangel said:


> Me at yesterdays Christmas Party


----------



## 1love_emily

Here's me whoring it up for some selfies. I guess that's living?

And this next photo is a photo of my friends in the trombone studio with jazz trombonist Jiggs Whigham. You guys can play "where's Emily"... I'm pretty easy to spot, being the only girl and such


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...



Very beautiful


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Me at yesterdays Christmas Party



Really beautiful picture


----------



## Miskatonic

Just me laughing like an idiot.


----------



## Yakatori

1love_emily said:


> "_...with jazz trombonist Jiggs Whigham..._"


Isn't he also a Simpson's character, as well?



Miskatonic said:


> "_...laughing like an idiot._"


Me too. Always.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Cross posting:This was on Twin Peaks which is like this big hill in SF where you can over look pretty much most of the bay. You can see Golden Gate Bridge, Bay Bridge, some of Oakland and everything else SF has to offer. This was a great night. 

View attachment cuties.jpg


View attachment d'aww.jpg


View attachment kissies.jpg


----------



## Tad

kaylaisamachine said:


> Cross posting:This was on Twin Peaks which is like this big hill in SF where you can over look pretty much most of the bay. You can see Golden Gate Bridge, Bay Bridge, some of Oakland and everything else SF has to offer. This was a great night.



Aside from the risk these pics may pose to anyone who is diabetic....awesome! :bow:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me trying on a new sweater I received as an Xmas gift. 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

Here I am in Brugge a couple of days ago, in an ice sculpture exhibition and then in our hotel lobby.


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Gingembre said:


> Here I am in Brugge a couple of days ago, in an ice sculpture exhibition and then in our hotel lobby.



The ice sculpture exhibition is awesome. Looks like you had a grand time (I caught your pics in the int'l thread as well).


----------



## bbwfairygirl

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me trying on a new sweater I received as an Xmas gift.



I like it!! Stripes are awesome!


----------



## Dromond

Making chocolate chip cookies with Charlie!


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> Cross posting:This was on Twin Peaks which is like this big hill in SF where you can over look pretty much most of the bay. You can see Golden Gate Bridge, Bay Bridge, some of Oakland and everything else SF has to offer. This was a great night.



Great pics. I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!


----------



## Sweetie

Dromond said:


> Making chocolate chip cookies with Charlie!



I bet they were yummy...and you were making MEMORIES TOO...that's the best part.


----------



## Dromond

Sweetie said:


> I bet they were yummy...and you were making MEMORIES TOO...that's the best part.



They turned out delicious. :eat2:

The memories are even better.


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Sweetie said:


> Great pics. I LOVE YOUR HAIR!!!!



Thanks my love.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Sweetie said:


> I bet they were yummy...and you were making MEMORIES TOO...that's the best part.




Super cute!!!!

oops  wrong quote there


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Dromond said:


> They turned out delicious. :eat2:
> 
> The memories are even better.



Super cute picture!!!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Me and my boss at work  

View attachment 69176_112446342248448_1306277995_n.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

BriannaBombshell said:


> Me and my boss at work



You are Gorgeous!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Weirdo890 said:


> You are Gorgeous!



awwwwwwww thank you!!!! 

I can't pull myself away from this thing!!!!


----------



## Weirdo890

BriannaBombshell said:


> awwwwwwww thank you!!!!
> 
> I can't pull myself away from this thing!!!!



You're veery welcome. I just have to be honest about what I see.


----------



## azerty

BriannaBombshell said:


> Me and my boss at work



What a nice and delicate picture !


----------



## Oona

Is it living if I walk on the wild side and wear my PJ's to work even though I vowed to never go in public like this?


----------



## balletguy

Oona said:


> Is it living if I walk on the wild side and wear my PJ's to work even though I vowed to never go in public like this?



You look great....wish I worked there...


----------



## Oona

balletguy said:


> You look great....wish I worked there...



Thanks... I think look awful though. Hair up, no makeup, pjs.... blah! haha

Im questioning my sanity because I actually posted this picture lol


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> Thanks... I think look awful though. Hair up, no makeup, pjs.... blah! haha
> 
> Im questioning my sanity because I actually posted this picture lol



You don't need make up or stylish clothes to make you beautiful. You are a beautiful woman, no matter what you wear or how much face paint you put on. <3


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> You don't need make up or stylish clothes to make you beautiful. You are a beautiful woman, no matter what you wear or how much face paint you put on. <3



Aw! Thank you sweetness! ^_^


----------



## dharmabean

Periodically I will google my name to see what's out there about me. 

I found an old picture of my doing a paranormal investigation at the Bair Restaraunt in Steilacoom, WA. My hair is much shorter... but investigating is when I felt most "alive."


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Is it living if I walk on the wild side and wear my PJ's to work even though I vowed to never go in public like this?



Nice picture and shiny one also


----------



## dharmabean

Karaoke night last year.
View attachment 051.jpg


----------



## Weirdo890

dharmabean said:


> Karaoke night last year.
> View attachment 106263



Super cute!


----------



## dharmabean

The bar is actually in Kent. 

Central Ave. Pub. It's back when I was on that side of the state.


----------



## Artemisia

Here's me at a computer science summer event (I help run it, I've been a student, I give the occasional talk, and mentor students): 






And here's another one of me learning to read: 






(okay, that one's really old  )


----------



## Marlayna

Artemisia said:


> Here's me at a computer science summer event (I help run it, I've been a student, I give the occasional talk, and mentor students):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one of me learning to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay, that one's really old  )


Cute stuff, thanks for sharing. :wubu:


----------



## Paul

Nice, especially the picture learning to read--thanks for sharing.



Artemisia said:


> Here's me at a computer science summer event (I help run it, I've been a student, I give the occasional talk, and mentor students):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one of me learning to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay, that one's really old  )


----------



## Trinkan

Me building small guesthouse 

View attachment Bildfriggebod 0290.JPG


----------



## azerty

Artemisia said:


> Here's me at a computer science summer event (I help run it, I've been a student, I give the occasional talk, and mentor students):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one of me learning to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay, that one's really old  )



Lol. Nice pictures. You're beautiful


----------



## Tad

Trinkan said:


> Me building small guesthouse



Wow, nice job, the place looks great!


----------



## Artemisia

Thanks *azerty*, *Marlayna*, and *Paul*! The last one is a favorite, since I've been a big reader and writer since forever. Also, my dad was a radio dj and had a "golden voice of radio," and when I was 7 read my *The Hobbit* before bed every night, doing all the voices (he had a great Ent voice -- "Foom, foom."  )


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Reggae night with some friends. So much fun!!
a little blurry sorry :doh: 

View attachment tumblr_mh7c7lEZYf1s2yfhjo1_500.jpg


----------



## MattB

BriannaBombshell said:


> Reggae night with some friends. So much fun!!
> a little blurry sorry :doh:



Well, that's reggae night for you...


----------



## BriannaBombshell

MattB said:


> Well, that's reggae night for you...



haha! Good point


----------



## mzfluff

how do i upload pics


----------



## Oona

Sorry for the excessive sinus shot!

I got my septum pierced!!


----------



## Jack Secret

Oona said:


> Sorry for the excessive sinus shot!
> 
> I got my septum pierced!!



of course I really don't know you, but I would never have picked you to be a girl that would have her septum pierced. I would go out on a limb and say you likely have nipple, inner/outer labia or clitoris hood piercings. Or maybe I'm completely wrong, and I'm just projecting a fantasy of mine on to you  at any rate, you look great!
C


----------



## Oona

Jack Secret said:


> of course I really don't know you, but I would never have picked you to be a girl that would have her septum pierced. I would go out on a limb and say you likely have nipple, inner/outer labia or clitoris hood piercings. Or maybe I'm completely wrong, and I'm just projecting a fantasy of mine on to you  at any rate, you look great!
> C



lol I used to have my nipples pierced, but being busty, they became too painful to keep in. And thanks


----------



## sweetheart5950

Artemisia said:


> Here's me at a computer science summer event (I help run it, I've been a student, I give the occasional talk, and mentor students):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one of me learning to read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (okay, that one's really old  )



I just have to say that you are absolutely beautiful. I can't get over how beautiful your smile is


----------



## Aust99

View attachment 106547


Here's one of me with new life... Lol. Visiting my friends new teeny bub...


----------



## ssbbw4m4

Yosemite last year


----------



## ssbbw4m4

Yosemite


----------



## ssbbw4m4

san francisco






Hua Hin Thailand


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Aust99 said:


> View attachment 106547
> 
> 
> Here's one of me with new life... Lol. Visiting my friends new teeny bub...



Cuteness!!! Babies are such fun...especially they belong to someone else  he he he


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Great pics. The world has such amazing sights, without a doubt.



ssbbw4m4 said:


> san francisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hua Hin Thailand


----------



## ConnieLynn

ssbbw4m4 said:


> Yosemite last year



Welcome to Dims. Looks like you get around


----------



## Micara

Me- where I live most of the time- at work!!!


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> Me- where I live most of the time- at work!!!



Nice picture


----------



## bbwsrule

Micara said:


> Me- where I live most of the time- at work!!!



Very fetching! You are very pretty.


----------



## sweetheart5950

This is me in Afghanistan at work 

View attachment 388640_10150387737611232_1648441363_n.jpg


----------



## Oona

sweetheart5950 said:


> This is me in Afghanistan at work



Very nice! 

Be safe over there!


----------



## Tad

What Oona said! ^^^^


----------



## Webmaster

Snapshot recently taken over dinner in an old restaurant on the pier at Cedar Key. I had been diving Catfish Sink at Manatee Springs that day, hence the disheveled do. 

View attachment conrad_cedar_key_jan_2013.jpg


----------



## one2one

Webmaster said:


> Snapshot recently taken over dinner in an old restaurant on the pier at Cedar Key. I had been diving Catfish Sink at Manatee Springs that day, hence the disheveled do.



Happy outranks well-coiffed, I think.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Webmaster said:


> Snapshot recently taken over dinner in an old restaurant on the pier at Cedar Key. I had been diving Catfish Sink at Manatee Springs that day, hence the disheveled do.



Disheveled suits you.


----------



## vardon_grip

Golfing with a friend in Riverside CA.


----------



## Oona

Taking the Princess to the Desert Botanical Gardens in Phoenix! We had a blast today! ^_^


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Golfing with a friend in Riverside CA.




Handsome and can cook, too!!!! Great smile and guns also!!! *swoooooooon* :wubu:


----------



## Surlysomething

Awww...you're twins! So cute. 



Oona said:


> Taking the Princess to the Desert Botanical Gardens in Phoenix! We had a blast today! ^_^


----------



## Oona

Surlysomething said:


> Awww...you're twins! So cute.



Thanks ^_^


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Oona said:


> Taking the Princess to the Desert Botanical Gardens in Phoenix! We had a blast today! ^_^



She is too stinkin' adorable!


----------



## Jack Secret

Oona said:


> Taking the Princess to the Desert Botanical Gardens in Phoenix! We had a blast today! ^_^



That young'un looks exactly like you! Cute picture


----------



## sweetheart5950

Most recent photos of me. Hope you enjoy 
These are a mix of me in Texas and Afghanistan. Last pic I am the one in the middle. 

View attachment 296_23782996231_5912_n.jpg


View attachment 180441_498163616231_2995944_n.jpg


View attachment 388640_10150387737611232_1648441363_n.jpg


View attachment 538009_10150631958256232_1337609069_n.jpg


----------



## Oona

kaylaisamachine said:


> She is too stinkin' adorable!





Jack Secret said:


> That young'un looks exactly like you! Cute picture



Thanks! I call her my mini me even though she ended up with blonde hair and blue eyes lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Cool pics, thanks for sharing!




sweetheart5950 said:


> Most recent photos of me. Hope you enjoy
> These are a mix of me in Texas and Afghanistan. Last pic I am the one in the middle.


----------



## Oona

sweetheart5950 said:


> Most recent photos of me. Hope you enjoy
> These are a mix of me in Texas and Afghanistan. Last pic I am the one in the middle.



Awesome pics!


----------



## bbwfairygirl

Oona said:


> Thanks! I call her my mini me even though she ended up with blonde hair and blue eyes lol



LOL, I have a mini me as well...even though she looks more like dad. You and your daughter are the cutest!! And look so happy too!


----------



## Oona

bbwfairygirl said:


> LOL, I have a mini me as well...even though she looks more like dad. You and your daughter are the cutest!! And look so happy too!



Thank you! We always have a blast when I go see her


----------



## x0emnem0x

sweetheart5950 said:


> Most recent photos of me. Hope you enjoy
> These are a mix of me in Texas and Afghanistan. Last pic I am the one in the middle.



Love 'em, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vardon_grip

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Handsome and can cook, too!!!! Great smile and guns also!!! *swoooooooon* :wubu:



Thanks for the wonderful compliment!


----------



## Jack Secret

vardon_grip said:


> Thanks for the wonderful compliment!



dude, I totally dig your signature line!


----------



## sweetheart5950

Surlysomething said:


> Cool pics, thanks for sharing!



Thank you!! You are most welcome 



Oona said:


> Awesome pics!



Thank you Oona 



x0emnem0x said:


> Love 'em, thanks for sharing.



You are most welcome. Anything for you


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

vardon_grip said:


> Thanks for the wonderful compliment!



You are quite welcome - just calling 'em like I see' em!! And what I see is Hot! HOTT!! HAWT!!! OK time to stop flirting and retreat back to my old lady cougar cage!!!!


----------



## Mishty

Getting an amazing smooch from one of my favorite local musicians,Friday night. 


And at a girls and gays nail party! 

View attachment 819138_537534079611342_780723103_o.jpg


View attachment 265065_10200422239703175_1434731952_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Mishty said:


> Getting an amazing smooch from one of my favorite local musicians,Friday night.
> 
> 
> And at a girls and gays nail party!



These are lovely pictures. Thank you


----------



## ecogeek

sweetheart5950 said:


> Most recent photos of me. Hope you enjoy
> These are a mix of me in Texas and Afghanistan. Last pic I am the one in the middle.




Great pics! LOVE Texas!


----------



## Jack Secret

Mishty said:


> Getting an amazing smooch from one of my favorite local musicians,Friday night.
> 
> 
> And at a girls and gays nail party!



I thought I considered myself a pretty well cultured guy, but you're going to have to explain the details of a "girls and gays" nail party. I think it's pretty self-explanatory But I could be wrong!


----------



## Surlysomething

I keep coming back to look at this picture. I love so much about it.

Especially both of you grinning. Looks like such a great day.





vardon_grip said:


> Golfing with a friend in Riverside CA.


----------



## KFD

Here is a few recents...

Melinda snapped this one of Daytona using me as a pillow...






...and another boring day at the office...


----------



## BriannaBombshell

sweetheart5950 said:


> Most recent photos of me. Hope you enjoy
> These are a mix of me in Texas and Afghanistan. Last pic I am the one in the middle.



You are very handsome man! :bow:


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Mishty said:


> Getting an amazing smooch from one of my favorite local musicians,Friday night.
> 
> 
> And at a girls and gays nail party!




I've seen pics of you before and you are FUCKING ADORABLE!!! LOVE THEM!!!:bow::bow:


----------



## BriannaBombshell

This is me and my best friend almost 14 years ago. She is just such a frilly girl so i went along with it. . . 

Also recently went to a nappy roots concert and the headliner was Knucklehead... that's me him and my girlfriend.

Also a touch of the goof comes out of me all the time.... Me and a decorative squash! 

View attachment 59526_139720162854399_1377668204_n.jpg


View attachment 292755_113541468805602_2075115861_n.jpg


View attachment 284161_107257612767321_215665200_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

BriannaBombshell said:


> This is me and my best friend almost 14 years ago. She is just such a frilly girl so i went along with it. . .
> 
> Also recently went to a nappy roots concert and the headliner was Knucklehead... that's me him and my girlfriend.
> 
> Also a touch of the goof comes out of me all the time.... Me and a decorative squash!



So beautiful and nice pictures


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> I keep coming back to look at this picture. I love so much about it.
> 
> Especially both of you grinning. Looks like such a great day.



Thanks! Any day that I can get outside in the beautiful sun (IN FEBRUARY!) and on top of that pay a great round of golf is a great day.


----------



## dharmabean

I am really not as bored as I look. It hadn't quite started yet, so we were waiting for it to kick off. 

This was "Wear Red Event" for women's heart disease that I was covering as a reporter for our town newspaper. I'm the one standing.

See not everything I do is "ghost hunting."... I freelance as a reporter for the paper.


----------



## veggieforever

*Night out with friends at Club Tropicana 80's bar! Great night!xXx* 

View attachment club tropicana7.jpg


View attachment ct11.jpg


View attachment ct15.jpg


View attachment ct14.jpg


----------



## Amatrix

My boyfriend and I went to our first bash.
I was horribly sick each night we went home, due to anxiety issues.
It was great meeting the people we did.


----------



## Jack Secret

Amatrix said:


> My boyfriend and I went to our first bash.
> I was horribly sick each night we went home, due to anxiety issues.
> It was great meeting the people we did.



you both look awesome! Sorry to hear you were sick


----------



## WVMountainrear

Amatrix said:


> My boyfriend and I went to our first bash.
> I was horribly sick each night we went home, due to anxiety issues.
> It was great meeting the people we did.



I had a lot of anxiety related to my first bash too...more than I really thought that I would. Despite your issues, though, you look absolutely sensational!


----------



## ecogeek

You two look AMAZING! I love it!



Amatrix said:


> My boyfriend and I went to our first bash.
> I was horribly sick each night we went home, due to anxiety issues.
> It was great meeting the people we did.


----------



## azerty

Amatrix said:


> My boyfriend and I went to our first bash.
> I was horribly sick each night we went home, due to anxiety issues.
> It was great meeting the people we did.



Very nice picture of both of you


----------



## sweetheart5950

Thought I would take some new pics for all of you. Hope you like them  

View attachment My PICS 026.jpg


View attachment My PICS 029.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Haven't posted in a while..Just though I would say Hi and leave some new pic of myself.

View attachment C360_2013-02-11-14-29-19.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Today, I went to Baker Beach for the first time ever!  I also witnessed my first old man doing yoga naked on the beach as well. 

View attachment bakerbeach.jpg


View attachment bakerbeach2.jpg


----------



## sweetheart5950

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Haven't posted in a while..Just though I would say Hi and leave some new pic of myself.
> 
> View attachment 106941



Very, very beautiful. You have an amazing smile.


----------



## Sweetie

sweetheart5950 said:


> Thought I would take some new pics for all of you. Hope you like them



Nice! Love the hats.


----------



## Sweetie

kaylaisamachine said:


> Today, I went to Baker Beach for the first time ever!  I also witnessed my first old man doing yoga naked on the beach as well.



lol...I love your energy...it comes through so much in your pics.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kaylaisamachine said:


> Today, I went to Baker Beach for the first time ever!  I also witnessed my first old man doing yoga naked on the beach as well.



Love the pictures! What a beautiful shot of the beach!



sweetheart5950 said:


> Very, very beautiful. You have an amazing smile.



Thank you Hon


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sweetheart5950 said:


> Thought I would take some new pics for all of you. Hope you like them



Very nice to see we have cute a cowboy protecting our country!


----------



## kaylaisamachine

Sweetie said:


> lol...I love your energy...it comes through so much in your pics.



You are so kind. Thank you so much Sweetie! 

Thank you too as well EllorionsDarlingAngel!


----------



## Stuffingkit

Enjoying a drink on a break at the Falcon club. I was a go-go dancer there! <3 

View attachment 12560_575444549138657_289249143_n.jpg


----------



## mamyers

Stuffingkit said:


> Enjoying a drink on a break at the Falcon club. I was a go-go dancer there! <3



Nice !!!! 
Very sexy Ms. Kit..


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> Enjoying a drink on a break at the Falcon club. I was a go-go dancer there! <3



Very romantic


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kaylaisamachine said:


> You are so kind. Thank you so much Sweetie!
> 
> *Thank you too as well EllorionsDarlingAngel!*


Your very welcome honey!



Stuffingkit said:


> Enjoying a drink on a break at the Falcon club. I was a go-go dancer there! <3


Sexy picture hon!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

So I'm a Hockey fan.. We had a game this past Monday..These are a few pictures from Monday..
Painted my nails.
View attachment My Nails for the game.jpg

You can't tell in the picture but my lips were red. LOL Looks pink. 
View attachment On my way.jpg

Ready for the game!
View attachment Panther's Pride.jpg

We lost,but I had a great time!
View attachment Me.jpg


----------



## azerty

So nice, you've got a lovely smile also


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

azerty said:


> So nice, you've got a lovely smile also



Thank you Hon!


----------



## Aust99

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So I'm a Hockey fan.. We had a game this past Monday..These are a few pictures from Monday..
> Painted my nails.
> View attachment 106999
> 
> You can't tell in the picture but my lips were red. LOL Looks pink.
> View attachment 107000
> 
> Ready for the game!
> View attachment 107001
> 
> We lost,but I had a great time!
> View attachment 107002



Yay you!!! So glad to see your face.


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty cute!

Nice to see another hockey loving girl around these parts. :bow:



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So I'm a Hockey fan.. We had a game this past Monday..These are a few pictures from Monday..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Aust99 said:


> Yay you!!! So glad to see your face.


Thank you honey!



Surlysomething said:


> Pretty cute!
> 
> Nice to see another hockey loving girl around these parts. :bow:


Thank you Honey! 

Yeah I love it! Just about the only sport I like, I like football, but I like hockey better!


----------



## sweetheart5950

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Very nice to see we have cute a cowboy protecting our country!



Thank you sweetie


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sweetheart5950 said:


> Thank you sweetie



Your Welcome hon!


----------



## Stuffingkit

mamyers said:


> Nice !!!!
> Very sexy Ms. Kit..



Thank you thank you! :kiss2:


----------



## spiritangel

Out to lunch with a friend and the only Man in my life at present and how adorable is he even if he was in a mood cause he was getting sick


----------



## Aust99

Beautiful Amanda!!! Great pic. Xo


----------



## Carriebeauty

[/url] Las vegas 2013 par carriebeauty, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Jack Secret

Carriebeauty said:


> [/url] Las vegas 2013 par carriebeauty, sur Flickr[/IMG]



you have beautiful hands!


----------



## gogogal

Me (brunette) and friends enjoying a Friday night...... it appears my boobs are propped up on the counter. Funny how they start popping out after a few drinks sometimes ! 

View attachment livin.jpg


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Out to lunch with a friend and the only Man in my life at present and how adorable is he even if he was in a mood cause he was getting sick



Nice sweet picture


----------



## azerty

Carriebeauty said:


> [/url] Las vegas 2013 par carriebeauty, sur Flickr[/IMG]



Very nice. Your drink looks good. I like the color of your outfit


----------



## azerty

gogogal said:


> Me (brunette) and friends enjoying a Friday night...... it appears my boobs are propped up on the counter. Funny how they start popping out after a few drinks sometimes !



Very nice, I like all the smiles


----------



## Twilley

spiritangel said:


> Out to lunch with a friend and the only Man in my life at present and how adorable is he even if he was in a mood cause he was getting sick



such a sweet picture of you guys!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

spiritangel said:


> Out to lunch with a friend and the only Man in my life at present and how adorable is he even if he was in a mood cause he was getting sick



So adorable!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Out on a recent Saturday night,up to no good! 

View attachment 313109_2429908188688_928248670_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Very nice


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

spiritangel said:


> Out to lunch with a friend and the only Man in my life at present and how adorable is he even if he was in a mood cause he was getting sick





Carriebeauty said:


> [/url] Las vegas 2013 par carriebeauty, sur Flickr[/IMG]





gogogal said:


> Me (brunette) and friends enjoying a Friday night...... it appears my boobs are propped up on the counter. Funny how they start popping out after a few drinks sometimes !





BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Out on a recent Saturday night,up to no good!



Great pictures Everyone!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

This was this morning after my morning swim..
View attachment Me after swimming.jpg

After yet another loss for my Florida Panther's 
View attachment C360_2013-02-24-20-45-48.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

One more forgot to add to the top one at the game waiting for it to start.

View attachment C360_2013-02-24-14-51-50.jpg


----------



## azerty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> One more forgot to add to the top one at the game waiting for it to start.
> 
> View attachment 107132



EllorionsDarlingAngel your last two sets of pictures are beautiful


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

azerty said:


> EllorionsDarlingAngel your last two sets of pictures are beautiful



Thank You!


----------



## SerenityValkyrie

My mother and I in Downtown Disney in Orlando, FL (December 2010) 

View attachment 167737_10150157133139517_5697388_n.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

SerenityValkyrie said:


> My mother and I in Downtown Disney in Orlando, FL (December 2010)



Love the hats!


----------



## sweetheart5950

Sweetie said:


> Nice! Love the hats.



Thank you sweetie


----------



## sweetheart5950

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Very nice to see we have cute a cowboy protecting our country!



Thank you darlin


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

sweetheart5950 said:


> Thank you darlin



Your very much welcome hun!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Another game last night..had fun..I think I have 5 more games I get to go to..lol..Wish I could go to them all!

View attachment 542772_10151277123262133_469976791_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Another game last night..had fun..I think I have 5 more games I get to go to..lol..Wish I could go to them all!
> 
> View attachment 107234



Very nice


----------



## instantkarma

Goofing off with my mother-in-law before my wedding (June 2nd, 2012)





Exchanging rings with my husband. 





And completely random, but snow this February in Charlotte, North Carolina (which is rare)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

instantkarma said:


> Goofing off with my mother-in-law before my wedding (June 2nd, 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanging rings with my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And completely random, but snow this February in Charlotte, North Carolina (which is rare)


Beautiful pics! Your wedding looks lovely.  Love your dress and veil.


----------



## instantkarma

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Beautiful pics! Your wedding looks lovely.  Love your dress and veil.



Thank you! It was a very simple, very perfect wedding.


----------



## azerty

instantkarma said:


> Goofing off with my mother-in-law before my wedding (June 2nd, 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanging rings with my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And completely random, but snow this February in Charlotte, North Carolina (which is rare)



Thanks for sharing. Beautiful pictures. Your couple looks so wonderful


----------



## Sweetie

Gorgeous photos! 



instantkarma said:


> Goofing off with my mother-in-law before my wedding (June 2nd, 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchanging rings with my husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And completely random, but snow this February in Charlotte, North Carolina (which is rare)


----------



## Sweetie

We're all heading for or have reached the Big 50. Friends since kindergarten. 

View attachment 107328


View attachment 107329


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> We're all heading for or have reached the Big 50. Friends since kindergarten.
> 
> View attachment 107328
> 
> 
> View attachment 107329



Very nice and so good to see such a friendship


----------



## Sweetie

azerty said:


> Very nice and so good to see such a friendship



I'm so BLESSED Azerty. They really are wonderful women and wonderful friends.


----------



## azerty

Sweetie said:


> I'm so BLESSED Azerty. They really are wonderful women and wonderful friends.



It is soo good to have long time friends


----------



## Oona

Got an awesome surprise visit from my Mama as she was passing through town on her way home from the Tucson area. She stopped just to see me ^_^

(Don't mind my awful look today. It's hot and I woke up with an idgaf attitude) 

View attachment IMAG1466-1.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Got an awesome surprise visit from my Mama as she was passing through town on her way home from the Tucson area. She stopped just to see me ^_^
> 
> (Don't mind my awful look today. It's hot and I woke up with an idgaf attitude)



Very nice picture. You look alike


----------



## Surlysomething

What a great picture!!




Oona said:


> Got an awesome surprise visit from my Mama as she was passing through town on her way home from the Tucson area. She stopped just to see me ^_^
> 
> (Don't mind my awful look today. It's hot and I woke up with an idgaf attitude)


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> Got an awesome surprise visit from my Mama as she was passing through town on her way home from the Tucson area. She stopped just to see me ^_^
> 
> (Don't mind my awful look today. It's hot and I woke up with an idgaf attitude)



*You look great, sweetie! What a lovely surprise as well  You and your mum look real close and thats such a special and beautiful thing. Awwwwww...xXx*


----------



## Tad

Awww, what a lovely pic of you and your Mom, Oona!


----------



## Oona

azerty said:


> Very nice picture. You look alike



Thanks! We get asked if we are sisters frequently lol



Surlysomething said:


> What a great picture!!



Thanks hun!



veggieforever said:


> *You look great, sweetie! What a lovely surprise as well  You and your mum look real close and thats such a special and beautiful thing. Awwwwww...xXx*



Thank you, love! It was a great surprise! Made my day ^_^



Tad said:


> Awww, what a lovely pic of you and your Mom, Oona!



Thank you!


----------



## Deacone

Chinese New Year meal with my sister - haha






Out at J_Underscores' birthday






Tried on a wedding veil, realised I looked super creepy so i decided to pull a face 






Lost a bit of weight for my wedding. This was me a year ago, and me now. Thankfully it came mostly off my face and my arms and legs. Still got my sexy belly, just how my man loves it


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Chinese New Year meal with my sister - haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out at J_Underscores' birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried on a wedding veil, realised I looked super creepy so i decided to pull a face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost a bit of weight for my wedding. This was me a year ago, and me now. Thankfully it came mostly off my face and my arms and legs. Still got my sexy belly, just how my man loves it



These pictures are funny and nice. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Tad

I always love how much fun you seem to be having in your pics, Deacone!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Another game last night..had fun..I think I have 5 more games I get to go to..lol..Wish I could go to them all!
> 
> View attachment 107234



Erin, you look so pretty!!!



Sweetie said:


> We're all heading for or have reached the Big 50. Friends since kindergarten.
> 
> View attachment 107328
> 
> 
> View attachment 107329



Love this picture


----------



## Webmaster

Spending a day perusing the gorgeous Northern California coast at Bodega Bay. The day started out rainy, then turned perfect. And we even saw some blue whales. 

View attachment bodega_bay_conrad_carol.jpg


----------



## Fatfanplus

at work.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Everyone is looking great! Love all the pictures!

Thank you for the rep and comments!


We had a game on Sunday. We took my 2 1/2 yr old daughter for the first time, she is gonna be a future hockey fan! She loved it, and yelled when we did..was so freaking cute a few pictures from the game.

View attachment 388589_10151329532817133_1744429898_n.jpg

Her and I. She wouldn't look at the camera!

View attachment Cheering on her team.jpg

Cheering for the Panthers as they came out onto the ice at the beginning of the game.

View attachment watching the game.jpg

Watching the game.

View attachment Helena at the hockey game.jpg


Cheering them on during the game! She was so cute!


----------



## Tad

1) Dawwww, so cute!

2) Good job on training her young to like hockey! Any rinks near you where she could learn to skate next year? lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tad said:


> 1) Dawwww, so cute!
> 
> 2) Good job on training her young to like hockey! Any rinks near you where she could learn to skate next year? lol



Thank You Tad!

Yes, but Mommy has never been on ice skates! LOL we would both be learning! LOL


----------



## b0nnie

My son and me messing around being dorks, the middle one is my new favorite picture of us. 

View attachment P4090517 - Copy.JPG


View attachment P4090539 - Copy.JPG


View attachment P4090568 - Copy.JPG


----------



## azerty

b0nnie said:


> My son and me messing around being dorks, the middle one is my new favorite picture of us.



What a nice picture. You look so beautiful, both of you


----------



## Oona

This is how I'm living today... slightly dead, in pain, and completely cranky at work. 

View attachment 409000_10152707988955277_518296909_n_zpse0009e0f.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Girrrrrl, I had the SAME kinda day. I feel you! Hope tomorrow is better!


----------



## Morganer

Oona said:


> This is how I'm living today... slightly dead, in pain, and completely cranky at work.



 

Feel better today, Oona! For today is a new day! Much <3


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Girrrrrl, I had the SAME kinda day. I feel you! Hope tomorrow is better!





Morganer said:


> Feel better today, Oona! For today is a new day! Much <3



Thanks, guys. So far, so good today! Hopefully I can keep myself smiling long enough to make it through work. Then I can just veg in my pj's all weekend ^_^


----------



## fatsoundguy52

Here's a pic of my mom, my sister and myself at the river last summer.


----------



## stoneyman

b0nnie said:


> My son and me messing around being dorks, the middle one is my new favorite picture of us.



what a pair!! Great!!!!


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> This is how I'm living today... slightly dead, in pain, and completely cranky at work.



*I laughed so hard and so long at this picture! haha! Thanks for the chuckles, sweetie. You cracked me up! lol xXx*


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *I laughed so hard and so long at this picture! haha! Thanks for the chuckles, sweetie. You cracked me up! lol xXx*



lol glad I could make someone giggle... While I was miserable, I was trying to make the best of it


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me lounging around on a day off... 

View attachment megsbbw.jpg


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me lounging around on a day off...



Very nice


----------



## Shan34

My first time catching catfish and it was an amazing day. 21 catfish caught, 21 catfish released. Also caught my first sunburn of the season. ^_^ 

View attachment 0413131542-resized-640.jpg


View attachment 0413131622-resized-640.jpg


----------



## Jenni-Joy

Me on top of a fjeld in Lapland.





Swimming and with blond hair.


----------



## BigWheels

Carriebeauty said:


> [/url] Las vegas 2013 par carriebeauty, sur Flickr[/IMG]



Wee haw! Beauty & grace...


----------



## azerty

Jenni-Joy said:


> Me on top of a fjeld in Lapland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming and with blond hair.



Very nice pictures. Thank you


----------



## Mishty

I didn't let the rain keep me off of the bouncy castle,or out of the pool. 

View attachment 921516_628112370537014_652796805_o.jpg


View attachment 405818_443490522411670_1874090588_n.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay for pool and bouncy house.


----------



## wrestlingguy

From one of my recent pro wrestling shows. 

View attachment 526004_538148466199294_1702679376_n.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls

Partying and catching up with an old friend 

View attachment 947138_4369226483562_1192910352_n.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Mishty said:


> I didn't let the rain keep me off of the bouncy castle,or out of the pool.


Looks like lots of fun was had!



wrestlingguy said:


> From one of my recent pro wrestling shows.


Nice picture 


CastingPearls said:


> Partying and catching up with an old friend


Beautiful!


----------



## Linda

CastingPearls said:


> Partying and catching up with an old friend



As gorgeous as ever !!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Was having a relaxing Friday..Got my hair cut and colored,Summer cut! It gets balmy down here in Florida.

View attachment 392448_10151355633667133_370080747_n.jpg


----------



## Dromond

Today, living meant getting smacked on the forehead by the car door. :doh:


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> Today, living meant getting smacked on the forehead by the car door. :doh:



Oh no!!! Go do something crazy and blame on the head injury. haha


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Dromond said:


> Today, living meant getting smacked on the forehead by the car door. :doh:



Owwie, don't ya hate it when that happens?! I do this, but I tend to hit the back of my head. Feel better hon!


----------



## Surlysomething

Cute cute! 



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Was having a relaxing Friday..Got my hair cut and colored,Summer cut! It gets balmy down here in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 108042


----------



## Dromond

Linda said:


> Oh no!!! Go do something crazy and blame on the head injury. haha



NOW she tells me!



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Owwie, don't ya hate it when that happens?! I do this, but I tend to hit the back of my head. Feel better hon!



Thank you! I've still got a bit of a headache, and the spot is still tender, but the circling birdies went away quickly. I think I'll pull through.


----------



## Linda

Dromond said:


> NOW she tells me!





Sowwy lol


----------



## azerty

CastingPearls said:


> Partying and catching up with an old friend



Fine and nice picture


----------



## azerty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Was having a relaxing Friday..Got my hair cut and colored,Summer cut! It gets balmy down here in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 108042



Beautiful and what a sweet and nice smile


----------



## Micara

My daughter Meg and I on prom night


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

She's every bit as pretty as her mommy!


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> My daughter Meg and I on prom night



What a noce and beautiful picture. You both look lovely


----------



## EtobicokeFA

Micara said:


> My daughter Meg and I on prom night



What a beautiful picture. You both look very lovely.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1

wrestlingguy said:


> From one of my recent pro wrestling shows.



So very handsome! WOOF!!!!


----------



## krystalkeebler




----------



## azerty

Very nice picture. Thank you for sharing


----------



## b0nnie

krystalkeebler said:


>




Love this dress, its so pretty.


----------



## krystalkeebler

b0nnie said:


> Love this dress, its so pretty.




Thanks! I love this dress. I got it from Torrid


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Last weekend, I was at a family wedding. I have a great nephew who absolutely loves to take pictures, so I brought my little point-and-shoot for him to use while I had my DSLR. For some reason, he loves getting pictures of me taking pictures of him. 

[I'm not normally super short and hunched over, just when I take pictures of 6 year olds. :batting:] 

View attachment DSC08760cropped3.jpg


----------



## b0nnie

My baby and me at my older son's track meet...yes we're being rebels and standing in a no standing zone  

View attachment P5090753 - Copy.JPG


----------



## veggieforever

b0nnie said:


> My baby and me at my older son's track meet...yes we're being rebels and standing in a no standing zone



This picture is just super sweet and beautiful. Awwwwwww...xXx


----------



## azerty

Sweet Tooth said:


> Last weekend, I was at a family wedding. I have a great nephew who absolutely loves to take pictures, so I brought my little point-and-shoot for him to use while I had my DSLR. For some reason, he loves getting pictures of me taking pictures of him.
> 
> [I'm not normally super short and hunched over, just when I take pictures of 6 year olds. :batting:]



What a nice and colourfull picture


----------



## Surlysomething

Great pic! He looks like he's thriving...yay!




b0nnie said:


> My baby and me at my older son's track meet...yes we're being rebels and standing in a no standing zone


----------



## NYCGabriel




----------



## imaginarydiva21

ME AND ONE OF MY BESTIES HAVING A PAMPER SESSION AHAHAHA :doh:


----------



## azerty

imaginarydiva21 said:


> ME AND ONE OF MY BESTIES HAVING A PAMPER SESSION AHAHAHA :doh:



Wow, cute, nice


----------



## spiritangel

Me today after teaching craft, having a yummy lunch and doing stretch and flex( sort of a yoga type) class and meditation at West St


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Me today after teaching craft, having a yummy lunch and doing stretch and flex( sort of a yoga type) class and meditation at West St



Beautiful dress, very nice smile, wonderful picture


----------



## EtobicokeFA

spiritangel said:


> Me today after teaching craft, having a yummy lunch and doing stretch and flex( sort of a yoga type) class and meditation at West St



Gorgeous photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Twilley

spiritangel said:


> Me today after teaching craft, having a yummy lunch and doing stretch and flex( sort of a yoga type) class and meditation at West St



purple is a lovely color on you! :smitten:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Shopping at Torrid yesterday 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Shopping at Torrid yesterday



Very nice dress and picture


----------



## lozonloz

Me moseying around Prague.

I'm not a hunchback! I have a backpack under the poncho. Ponchos with backpacks are tricky. Lesson learned.

So yeah, fun. I speant many hours wandering around the city and stopping for coffee and/or cake whenever my feet started complaining. 

View attachment 601770_10151503185748557_1198454760_n.jpg


----------



## Ruffie

Hanging with my friends dogs. She has 4 as you can see and I have to get right down for tummy rubs and ear scratches as two of them are small dogs. 

View attachment IMG_0249.JPG


----------



## Ruffie

lozonloz said:


> Me moseying around Prague.
> 
> I'm not a hunchback! I have a backpack under the poncho. Ponchos with backpacks are tricky. Lesson learned.
> 
> So yeah, fun. I speant many hours wandering around the city and stopping for coffee and/or cake whenever my feet started complaining.



Looks like you are having a great time!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

So,does the phone make my boobs look way to huge! 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

Spent the evening swimming yesterday. We brought our waterproof camera and had a lot of fun.


----------



## Dromond

You live up to your screen name. Hottie indeed!


----------



## azerty

HottiMegan said:


> Spent the evening swimming yesterday. We brought our waterproof camera and had a lot of fun.



Very nice and sweet picture. Delicate face


----------



## HottiMegan

Dromond said:


> You live up to your screen name. Hottie indeed!





azerty said:


> Very nice and sweet picture. Delicate face



Aww thanks you two :wubu::wubu::blush::blush:


----------



## RabbitScorpion

The things I needed to come together for a bike ride that I had been planning for a long time (tolerable weather, not a work day, no other commitments) finally happened today.

Inter-state bike ride to International park in Toledo

Question: I see three different threads the do about the same thing. This one, "Recent pictures of you XI" (Lounge) and "Gentlemen, post a picture of yourself" (BMH/FFA).
Have I chosen the right thread? 

View attachment IMG_0276.JPG


----------



## Deacone

'twas my hen weekend last weekend, we had a fab time! My favourite girls took me out to a zombie bootcamp where we learnt how to fend of zombies with shields, batons and paintball guns! Covered in muck, bruises, blood, sweat and cuts but it was worth it!





Sat on my sofa posing after drinks 





Sat on the floor waiting to go into the warehouse behind us for our zombie battle training 





The aftermath





Then we went out in Birmingham and got drunk and I was dressed as pikachu. 

:>


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> 'twas my hen weekend last weekend, we had a fab time! My favourite girls took me out to a zombie bootcamp where we learnt how to fend of zombies with shields, batons and paintball guns! Covered in muck, bruises, blood, sweat and cuts but it was worth it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat on my sofa posing after drinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sat on the floor waiting to go into the warehouse behind us for our zombie battle training
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aftermath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we went out in Birmingham and got drunk and I was dressed as pikachu.
> 
> :>



Looks like you had fun. Very nice


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> 'twas my hen weekend last weekend, we had a fab time! My favourite girls took me out to a zombie bootcamp where we learnt how to fend of zombies with shields, batons and paintball guns! Covered in muck, bruises, blood, sweat and cuts but it was worth it!
> 
> Then we went out in Birmingham and got drunk and I was dressed as pikachu.
> 
> :>



Sounds like you have pretty great friends--best sounding weekend of that type I've ever heard of!


----------



## indianmn

HottiMegan said:


> Spent the evening swimming yesterday. We brought our waterproof camera and had a lot of fun.



Very pretty Ms. HottiMegan!


----------



## spiritangel

Me today at West St in a New Outfit from Yours Clothing I have been told twice today makes me look about 19???? Not sure about that I just liked the clothes shrugs


----------



## krystalkeebler

LOVE that skirt!!! it is so cute  looks good on you :happy:


Me today at West St in a New Outfit from Yours Clothing I have been told twice today makes me look about 19???? Not sure about that I just liked the clothes shrugs[/QUOTE]


----------



## azerty

spiritangel said:


> Me today at West St in a New Outfit from Yours Clothing I have been told twice today makes me look about 19???? Not sure about that I just liked the clothes shrugs



Very nice, it suits you well


----------



## ConnieLynn

Maybe because the skirt is sort of playful? I like it 



spiritangel said:


> Me today at West St in a New Outfit from Yours Clothing I have been told twice today makes me look about 19???? Not sure about that I just liked the clothes shrugs


----------



## spiritangel

ConnieLynn said:


> Maybe because the skirt is sort of playful? I like it





krystalkeebler said:


> LOVE that skirt!!! it is so cute  looks good on you :happy:
> 
> 
> Me today at West St in a New Outfit from Yours Clothing I have been told twice today makes me look about 19???? Not sure about that I just liked the clothes shrugs


[/QUOTE]



azerty said:


> Very nice, it suits you well




hugs ty all  The outfit is from yoursclothing the skirt was like $11


----------



## HottiMegan

I really like that outfit you're wearing. And you have one of the best smiles


----------



## spiritangel

HottiMegan said:


> I really like that outfit you're wearing. And you have one of the best smiles



Thanks Megan I actually got asked who I was trying to impress rofl It was new clothes so I like to wear them at least once to see how I feel in them, apparently not age appropriate lol I just like what I like shrugs 

PS The smile thing is cause I always laugh when having my photo taken I get the giggles


----------



## veggieforever

*Taking in the evening at at a local loch and nature reserve close to my home in my new silky maxi dress. I have my hair pulled into a high bun and feel quite matronly (especially with that bosom! lol). What a lovely evening with lovely company too.xXx* 

View attachment sundressloch.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

veggieforever said:


> *Taking in the evening at at a local loch and nature reserve close to my home in my new silky maxi dress. I have my hair pulled into a high bun and feel quite matronly (especially with that bosom! lol). What a lovely evening with lovely company too.xXx*



Oooh, beautiful! That's a great dress.


----------



## veggieforever

Gingembre said:


> Oooh, beautiful! That's a great dress.



Thank you sweetie :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2: xXx


----------



## daddyoh70

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> So,does the phone make my boobs look way to huge!



Nah, I think it's your boobs that make your boobs look huge. (No such thing as way too huge ) Way to live up to your screen name  Nice pic also.


----------



## Ruffie

Everyone looks like they are enjoying life


----------



## phatfatgirl

I'm loving all these pics. I'm in beautiful company!! 
this is me on an excursion boat in the Bahamas  

View attachment dimensions.jpg


----------



## azerty

phatfatgirl said:


> I'm loving all these pics. I'm in beautiful company!!
> this is me on an excursion boat in the Bahamas



Very nice


----------



## phatfatgirl

thank you much!


----------



## veggieforever

*Me and my best friend went for a wander in our our towns local park, Pittencrieff Park and enjoyed fooling around as well as feeding the birds and squirrels and trying not to get pecked by the resident Peacock. I am trying to be a "Scary Beastie" - this must be said in a thick Scottish accent! haha! Great afternoon! I love being immature sometimes lol xXx* 

View attachment bench.jpg


View attachment beastie.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

Sounds a little posh...


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

The hubby and I at Madame Tussauds Wax museum in NYC! Really lifelike and some kind of creepy! 

View attachment 247175_2138786790835_6129439_n.jpg


View attachment 252525_2138793631006_1715107_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

veggieforever said:


> *Me and my best friend went for a wander in our our towns local park, Pittencrieff Park and enjoyed fooling around as well as feeding the birds and squirrels and trying not to get pecked by the resident Peacock. I am trying to be a "Scary Beastie" - this must be said in a thick Scottish accent! haha! Great afternoon! I love being immature sometimes lol xXx*



Fun and nice pictures


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The hubby and I at Madame Tussauds Wax museum in NYC! Really lifelike and some kind of creepy!



Very nice and you are more beautiful than any of the models on the pictures


----------



## MarieStarr87

This was during a midnight trip with some friends to Walmart.


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108682


Camping  Swimming at the pool


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108683


After being at the pool...coolers are the way to sit  lol


----------



## azerty

MarieStarr87 said:


> This was during a midnight trip with some friends to Walmart.



Funny and nice picture


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108683
> 
> 
> After being at the pool...coolers are the way to sit  lol



These two pictures are realy nice, beautiful


----------



## Dromond

MarieStarr87 said:


> This was during a midnight trip with some friends to Walmart.



After midnight is the only good time to go to Walmart.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Lissa and I at a minor league baseball game, Fathers Day 2013. Kids were with us, just not in the picture. 

View attachment 1000039_10151612240890808_1147597775_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Very beautiful couple


----------



## Webmaster

With my son Morgan at Folsom Lake, Fathers Day 2013. 

View attachment conrad_and_morgan_june_2013.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245

My dad and I goofing off at the lake. Notice the purple dragon in the background. The dragon is very important. It was in every photo my stepmother took


----------



## dsaintd

Trying to watch the tv and to keep a straight face despite having a camera shoved right up in my aura  haha


----------



## azerty

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My dad and I goofing off at the lake. Notice the purple dragon in the background. The dragon is very important. It was in every photo my stepmother took



Lovely picture of you and your father


----------



## Tad

I love the father's day pics--what a great idea! (the other pics are great to see too, of course)


----------



## bbwsrule

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> The hubby and I at Madame Tussauds Wax museum in NYC! Really lifelike and some kind of creepy!



Great profile shot! I love this kind of pose for a full(er) figure.


----------



## Never2fat4me

FatAndProud said:


> Camping  Swimming at the pool



Woohoo! LOVE the bare arms. You fill out a swimming suit very well.

- Chris :bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

dsaintd said:


> Trying to watch the tv and to keep a straight face despite having a camera shoved right up in my aura  haha



Is that you Macklemore?


----------



## dsaintd

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Is that you Macklemore?




Well that's the first time I've had that one  haha


----------



## HeavyDuty24

dsaintd said:


> Well that's the first time I've had that one  haha



Haha really? thought you may have gotten that one before Lol.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

We have a Spartan legacy in my family. As a grad of MSU, I had to get a pic with Sparty when he showed up for my nephew's wedding this weekend. [Please ignore the dorky "smile". The good smile was in the blurry photo, and this is me talking to my brother who's taking the pic.] 

View attachment 2013-06-22-19.49.24-1small.jpg


----------



## ScreamingChicken

My kids and I at a flag football game last month. No denying the boy as mine, that's for sure !


----------



## azerty

Sweet Tooth said:


> We have a Spartan legacy in my family. As a grad of MSU, I had to get a pic with Sparty when he showed up for my nephew's wedding this weekend. [Please ignore the dorky "smile". The good smile was in the blurry photo, and this is me talking to my brother who's taking the pic.]



Beautiful picture and very funny


----------



## Jack Secret

Sweet Tooth said:


> We have a Spartan legacy in my family. As a grad of MSU, I had to get a pic with Sparty when he showed up for my nephew's wedding this weekend. [Please ignore the dorky "smile". The good smile was in the blurry photo, and this is me talking to my brother who's taking the pic.]



That's a great picture!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108786


At the beach


----------



## azerty

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108786
> 
> 
> At the beach



You look absolutely beautiful


----------



## AKatDemic

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 108786
> 
> 
> At the beach



Sexy pic. What beach?


----------



## FatAndProud

AKatDemic said:


> Sexy pic. What beach?



In Michigan


----------



## CaAggieGirl

ScreamingChicken said:


> My kids and I at a flag football game last month. No denying the boy as mine, that's for sure !



Great picture! They both look like you


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 108839


Out with my gfs. Unfortunately, there weren't any FAs...lol


----------



## azerty

What a nice group picture


----------



## Dromond

FatAndProud said:


> Out with my gfs. Unfortunately, there weren't any FAs...lol



Too bad for them.


----------



## NYCGabriel

fooling around with instagram


----------



## veggieforever

*A few pics of me whilst on holipop's in Benidorm, Spain. Whadda holiday! So much fun and so much sun! I lived it up and had the hangovers to prove it! haha! lol I even met a few of the cast of the tv show Benidorm while out and about too! (Will post them too once transferred onto laptop). Hotel balcony was top floor (19) and the view was amazing both during the day and at night but you wouldnt want to stay up there if you were afraid of heights! lol I don't and adored the views which just took my breath away. Viva Espana!! xXx* 

View attachment neptunes1.jpg


View attachment balconyresize.jpg


View attachment balcony.jpg


View attachment specspic.jpg


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *A few pics of me whilst on holipop's in Benidorm, Spain. Whadda holiday! So much fun and so much sun! I lived it up and had the hangovers to prove it! haha! lol I even met a few of the cast of the tv show Benidorm while out and about too! (Will post them too once transferred onto laptop). Hotel balcony was top floor (19) and the view was amazing both during the day and at night but you wouldnt want to stay up there if you were afraid of heights! lol I don't and adored the views which just took my breath away. Viva Espana!! xXx*



You look stunning!


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> You look stunning!



*Awwwww, shucks! Thank you sweetie. You aint so bad urself! I need to say again ur changes are really significant and well done! Sincerely, well done!xXx*


----------



## azerty

veggieforever said:


> *A few pics of me whilst on holipop's in Benidorm, Spain. Whadda holiday! So much fun and so much sun! I lived it up and had the hangovers to prove it! haha! lol I even met a few of the cast of the tv show Benidorm while out and about too! (Will post them too once transferred onto laptop). Hotel balcony was top floor (19) and the view was amazing both during the day and at night but you wouldnt want to stay up there if you were afraid of heights! lol I don't and adored the views which just took my breath away. Viva Espana!! xXx*



Very nice


----------



## veggieforever

azerty said:


> Very nice



*Thank you sweetie.xXx*


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

[/URL][/IMG]

I think it's required that you have to pose in front of the Eiffel Tower at least once.....


----------



## azerty

Bienvenue. Hope you had a nice stay in France


----------



## LuckyDreamer87

Thank you...I've been to Paris twice now and each time was amazing


----------



## BBWKellyCafÃ©

I've spent my vacation living in the pool


----------



## Tad

BBWKellyCafé;1995396 said:


> I've spent my vacation living in the pool



Sounds like a good vacation plan


----------



## Aust99

I have that bikini... Looks great on you. Keep the pictures coming guys!!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Jon and I,(Yum!) and the queen of talk shows Oprah! Well not really but so life like.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Whoops........ 

View attachment 247450_2138837512103_7259261_n.jpg


View attachment 253935_2138788750884_3840570_n.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

LuckyDreamer87 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think it's required that you have to pose in front of the Eiffel Tower at least once.....





BBWKellyCafé;1995396 said:


> I've spent my vacation living in the pool





BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Whoops........




Great pics! :happy::bow:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Catching some rays
View attachment Sunning 2.jpg


Loving my bikini
View attachment Sunning.jpg


She is doing so great at swimming on her own.
View attachment Swimming.jpg


----------



## Tad

looks like you were both having a great time, EDA!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tad said:


> looks like you were both having a great time, EDA!



Yep we sure were Tad!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

I know it's blurry, but went out with a pal today and by "Went out" I mean, went to Wal-mart and took pictures with the funny objects. 

This is the only one of me that turned out.


----------



## azerty

BBWKellyCafé;1995396 said:


> I've spent my vacation living in the pool



You are truelly beautiful


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Whoops........



Very nice pictures, you are beautiful


----------



## azerty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Catching some rays
> View attachment 108999
> 
> 
> Loving my bikini
> View attachment 109000
> 
> 
> She is doing so great at swimming on her own.
> View attachment 109001



Very nice pictures


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> I know it's blurry, but went out with a pal today and by "Went out" I mean, went to Wal-mart and took pictures with the funny objects.
> 
> This is the only one of me that turned out.



Great, funny and nice picture


----------



## Jeeshcristina

Loving the shots everyone!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

azerty said:


> Very nice pictures



Thank you Hon!


----------



## cinnamonkiss

moniquessbbw said:


> The first one is me at Stanley Park in Canada. The second one I am lounging in a cool chair on the cruise ship. I want a chair like that.



You r very beautiful


----------



## cinnamonkiss

moniquessbbw said:


> The first one is me at Stanley Park in Canada. The second one I am lounging in a cool chair on the cruise ship. I want a chair like that.



Very beautiful n classy


----------



## Dromond

Holy cow, necroquote!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

View attachment 181266_10151400413042133_926702675_n.jpg

Back in May all dolled up for my best friends wedding. Not sure if I have posted this or not.

View attachment 943577_10151460522762133_273599916_n.jpg

Morning snuggles from my ladybug!

View attachment 995894_10151465006417133_1938912731_n.jpg

College Graduate got my Associates of Science Degree

View attachment 1069259_10151465875112133_603898016_n.jpg

Ready to hit the town..

View attachment 943628_10200129840868816_576264061_n.jpg

Having drinks before our movie started..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

View attachment 1069421_10151477053017133_407208945_n.jpg

Beautiful bathroom at the theater!


----------



## Tad

Great pics, EDA!


----------



## azerty

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> View attachment 109223
> 
> Back in May all dolled up for my best friends wedding. Not sure if I have posted this or not.
> 
> View attachment 109224
> 
> Morning snuggles from my ladybug!
> 
> View attachment 109225
> 
> College Graduate got my Associates of Science Degree
> 
> View attachment 109226
> 
> Ready to hit the town..
> 
> View attachment 109227
> 
> Having drinks before our movie started..





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> View attachment 109228
> 
> Beautiful bathroom at the theater!



Really beautiful and nice pictures


----------



## Cat

I forgot how fun this thread was. It's been a while since I went through all of the great photos!

Me a few months ago in Hawaii:


----------



## Cat

And a couple of weeks ago in Alaska. Glacier National Park and Mt Roberts specifically. 

View attachment IMG_4312_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_4870.JPG


----------



## Gingembre

Cat said:


> I forgot how fun this thread was. It's been a while since I went through all of the great photos!
> 
> Me a few months ago in Hawaii:



I love that black & white dress!


----------



## Cat

Gingembre said:


> I love that black & white dress!



Thanks. It's from eshakti.com although I don't believe they have this one in stock any longer.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BBWKellyCafé;1995396 said:


> I've spent my vacation living in the pool



So sexy:smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

veggieforever said:


> *A few pics of me whilst on holipop's in Benidorm, Spain. Whadda holiday! So much fun and so much sun! I lived it up and had the hangovers to prove it! haha! lol I even met a few of the cast of the tv show Benidorm while out and about too! (Will post them too once transferred onto laptop). Hotel balcony was top floor (19) and the view was amazing both during the day and at night but you wouldnt want to stay up there if you were afraid of heights! lol I don't and adored the views which just took my breath away. Viva Espana!! xXx*



Looking great


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cat said:


> I forgot how fun this thread was. It's been a while since I went through all of the great photos!
> 
> Me a few months ago in Hawaii:



So gorgeous:smitten:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Cat said:


> And a couple of weeks ago in Alaska. Glacier National Park and Mt Roberts specifically.



Looking beautiful


----------



## Tad

Ditto on what Gingembre said about the black and white dress! And as usual you get the most dynamic, vibrant, photos. I'm totally jealous of your abilities as photographer and model  It is always a treat when you have new photos to share.


----------



## Cat

Thanks, ClutchingIA19 & Tad!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Tad said:


> Great pics, EDA!


Thank You Hun! 



azerty said:


> Really beautiful and nice pictures


Thank you Hun!



Cat said:


> I forgot how fun this thread was. It's been a while since I went through all of the great photos!
> 
> Me a few months ago in Hawaii:





Cat said:


> And a couple of weeks ago in Alaska. Glacier National Park and Mt Roberts specifically.



Such wonderful pictures Cat! Two places I would love to go!!


----------



## moore2me

Cat said:


> I forgot how fun this thread was. It's been a while since I went through all of the great photos!
> 
> Me a few months ago in Hawaii:




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cat, 


I was surprised to see your post in the lounge today. From your pictures it does look like you have been having a rockin' good time seeing the world. While you were gone, we had a little birthday party and greeting for you. Today it is on page three of The Longue from 4/4/2013. I am not sure how to do links to Dims pages but it shouldn't be hard to find.


Old 04-04-2013, 02:38 PM #1 
bbwbud 
Senior Member



M2M - I hope you like your pictures.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cat

Thanks EllorionsDarlingAngel and Moore2me for the compliments and the directions to the birthday party!


----------



## azerty

Cat said:


> I forgot how fun this thread was. It's been a while since I went through all of the great photos!
> 
> Me a few months ago in Hawaii:





Cat said:


> And a couple of weeks ago in Alaska. Glacier National Park and Mt Roberts specifically.



What beautiful pictures. You are so cute


----------



## dsaintd

Completely off topic and not really ME living but this is what I have been up to for the past few weeks 


May I introduce Billy the killer


----------



## Cat

azerty said:


> What beautiful pictures. You are so cute



Thanks, Azerty!


Dsaintd, thanks for the giggles!! Billy the Killer is just like the rest of us! Good to know.


----------



## Am Jim

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> View attachment 109223
> 
> Back in May all dolled up for my best friends wedding. Not sure if I have posted this or not.
> 
> View attachment 109224
> 
> Morning snuggles from my ladybug!
> 
> View attachment 109225
> 
> College Graduate got my Associates of Science Degree
> 
> View attachment 109226
> 
> Ready to hit the town..
> 
> View attachment 109227
> 
> Having drinks before our movie started..



Very pretty, thanks for posting!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Cat said:


> Thanks EllorionsDarlingAngel and Moore2me for the compliments and the directions to the birthday party!


Welcome Honey! 



Am Jim said:


> Very pretty, thanks for posting!



Thank You Hun!


----------



## Webmaster

One of my favorites... my boy and me at the lake, on Father's Day. I think this was three years ago. Kid's now driving his own car. Time flies. 

View attachment morgan_and_dad_fathers_day_2010.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

Webmaster said:


> One of my favorites... my boy and me at the lake, on Father's Day. I think this was three years ago. Kid's now driving his own car. Time flies.



You certainly couldn't convince me that that it isn't your son! Nice picture


----------



## ~nai'a~

Funny summer pictures...  

View attachment IMG_1210.c.jpg


View attachment IMG_1112.d.jpg


----------



## Tad

~nai'a~ said:


> Funny summer pictures...



remind me to never steal a piece of the vegetables that you are chopping up!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Hahahaha Tad! 

Imagine my friend who took the picture.... She was laughing so hard! Funny moment! Cutting vegetables to make nachos... :happy:


----------



## Oona

Having a blast and being nerdy to make my bestie laugh ^_^ 

View attachment 67434_603846302982667_1714278526_n.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

~nai'a~ said:


> Funny summer pictures...




That looks like a wonderful home! and nice pictures!


----------



## ~nai'a~

HeavyDuty24 said:


> That looks like a wonderful home! and nice pictures!



Thanks HeavyDuty :happy:
We should do a Dims pool party! I'll be the one making nachos with a big knife.... :batting: Hahahaha!


----------



## indy500tchr

Cat said:


> And a couple of weeks ago in Alaska. Glacier National Park and Mt Roberts specifically.



Loved both of those places! Although Mt. Roberts was a little buggy and humid in July but the view was to die for!


----------



## azerty

~nai'a~ said:


> Funny summer pictures...



So funny and beautiful in deed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My office manager's last day is tomorrow 

We held her a big send off party today- she likes Davidson (a tiny woman that used to own one!) so that was our theme. We wore the bandanas and tattoos

I make one rough looking biker chick- this picture has traumatized my boyfriend


----------



## moore2me

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My office manager's last day is tomorrow
> 
> We held her a big send off party today- she likes Davidson (a tiny woman that used to own one!) so that was our theme. We wore the bandanas and tattoos
> 
> I make one rough looking biker chick- this picture has traumatized my boyfriend



Dear GEF, Welcome back!! I haven't seen you around here for several months. I have missed your comments and unique leadership as one of the alpha pack females. You help keep me straight at times too - lately that seems to be a more and more grueling task. :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

At the beach squinting into the sun and catching some freckles.

View attachment 109435


----------



## Aust99

Looking great folks!


----------



## HeavyDuty24

~nai'a~ said:


> Thanks HeavyDuty :happy:
> We should do a Dims pool party! I'll be the one making nachos with a big knife.... :batting: Hahahaha!



Haha sounds like a great idea! lol.


----------



## azerty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My office manager's last day is tomorrow
> 
> We held her a big send off party today- she likes Davidson (a tiny woman that used to own one!) so that was our theme. We wore the bandanas and tattoos
> 
> I make one rough looking biker chick- this picture has traumatized my boyfriend



Very good picture of you


----------



## azerty

ConnieLynn said:


> At the beach squinting into the sun and catching some freckles.
> 
> View attachment 109435



What a beautiful woman you are


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I make one rough looking biker chick- this picture has traumatized my boyfriend



I wouldn't mess with you!




ConnieLynn said:


> At the beach squinting into the sun and catching some freckles.



Adorable pick.....and I love the freckles comment :bow:


----------



## ConnieLynn

azerty said:


> What a beautiful woman you are



Thank you.



Tad said:


> Adorable pick.....and I love the freckles comment :bow:



I may not tan, but I definitely know how to freckle


----------



## ConnieLynn

Can you spot me in the group? 

Holding signs for photo op as part of an effort to save a tiny piece of a huge industrial site from being developed. The developers intend to "relocate" a slave cemetery to create a new entrance to the industrial site, even though entrances to the site already exist, and numerous alternatives are available. 

View attachment 109541


----------



## azerty

Yes. Good action


----------



## hostesshoho

at hash House a Go Go 

View attachment 20130805_201345.jpg


----------



## spiritangel

I repped where I could to everyone else Loving the pics

Gef you look really hard core in that pic!!!! You usually look so etheral and pixie like so the change is rather alarming  well done


Some pics from our Picnic Yesterday

our feast put together/made by yours truly 





the view from our picnic table





the other side of the pond





a pic I took that I was rather happy with






and of course a Selfie I snapped while relaxing in the sunshine


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

spiritangel said:


> I repped where I could to everyone else Loving the pics
> 
> Gef you look really hard core in that pic!!!! You usually look so etheral and pixie like so the change is rather alarming  well done
> 
> 
> Some pics from our Picnic Yesterday
> 
> our feast put together/made by yours truly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the view from our picnic table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other side of the pond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a pic I took that I was rather happy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course a Selfie I snapped while relaxing in the sunshine


Isn't it winter there right now?! You guys must have had a random beautiful day.


----------



## spiritangel

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Isn't it winter there right now?! You guys must have had a random beautiful day.



yes Ginny it is but it was 21 degrees here yesterday (celcius)

we do get some glorious days in winter and we are heading into spring, though we can get some cold snaps in spring that take up a lot of october. You kind of need to leave a mix of clothes in your wardrobe at all times our seasons are screwy


----------



## ConnieLynn

Looks like a really great day.



spiritangel said:


> I repped where I could to everyone else Loving the pics
> 
> Gef you look really hard core in that pic!!!! You usually look so etheral and pixie like so the change is rather alarming  well done
> 
> 
> Some pics from our Picnic Yesterday
> 
> our feast put together/made by yours truly


----------



## Bethney

Bethney 2012 Summertime 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I'm making note, thanks Amanda!


----------



## veggieforever

Me and my friends who all went to Kings Theatre in Glasgow, UK last night to go crazy to Rocky Horror Picture Show! Amazing night!! Loved it sooooooooooooooooooo much!!xXx 

View attachment rocky2.jpg


View attachment rocky3.jpg


View attachment rocky1.jpg


----------



## azerty

Bethney said:


> Bethney 2012 Summertime



What a beautiful picture


----------



## azerty

veggieforever said:


> Me and my friends who all went to Kings Theatre in Glasgow, UK last night to go crazy to Rocky Horror Picture Show! Amazing night!! Loved it sooooooooooooooooooo much!!xXx



Beautiful. It seems you had great fun


----------



## Bethney

I actually do not drink very much at all even though this picture doesn't really back me up :/ lol 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## azerty

Bethney said:


> I actually do not drink very much at all even though this picture doesn't really back me up :/ lol



You've got beautiful eyes


----------



## Micara

Another year at Comic Con.

Andrew McCarthy






Brandon Routh





Ralph Macchio





Jason Priestley


----------



## ConnieLynn

You hug the best guys!




Micara said:


> Another year at Comic Con.
> 
> Andrew McCarthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Routh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Macchio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Priestley


----------



## mel

hostesshoho said:


> at hash House a Go Go





hoho at gogo

hehehehe <3 ya!


----------



## azerty

Micara said:


> Another year at Comic Con.
> 
> Andrew McCarthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Routh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Macchio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Priestley



You look so nice and these. And what nice smiles


----------



## GermanFeeder2

Woosh  I like this picture  

View attachment 464006_10201201822511391_429916361_o.jpg


----------



## Gingembre

GermanFeeder2 said:


> Woosh  I like this picture



Haha, me too! Great picture and a great face, cutie!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

GermanFeeder2 said:


> Woosh  I like this picture



How did you manage this? Did you jump?


----------



## bbwsrule

Bethney said:


> Bethney 2012 Summertime



You are beautiful!


----------



## GermanFeeder2

Yes a fast Camera (DSLR) and Jumping  

Thanks for the great comments :smitten:


----------



## Jah

veggieforever said:


> Me and my friends who all went to Kings Theatre in Glasgow, UK last night to go crazy to Rocky Horror Picture Show! Amazing night!! Loved it sooooooooooooooooooo much!!xXx


Wow, I love that dress!! You have such nice hair, I wish I had hair like that! 



Micara said:


> Another year at Comic Con.
> 
> Andrew McCarthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brandon Routh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Macchio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jason Priestley



Such lovely smiles! 



GermanFeeder2 said:


> Woosh  I like this picture



Lol! Great pic!


----------



## AuntHen

From my vacation abroad this summer!


----------



## azerty

fat9276 said:


> From my vacation abroad this summer!



Very nice. You were in France ? It looks like Bordeaux ?


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just got back from getting my hair done,red for now...any opinions??? 

View attachment downloadm,,..jpg


----------



## Dansinfool

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just got back from getting my hair done,red for now...any opinions???



For what ever it's worth.....I like the red on you. So, thumbs up from me 
That's my opinion


----------



## dharmabean

Just some fun in the Columbia River


----------



## ConnieLynn

dharmabean said:


> Just some fun in the Columbia River



Awesome! And I want to borrow that top


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Just some fun in the Columbia River



Very beautiful pictures


----------



## Iannathedriveress

dharmabean said:


> Just some fun in the Columbia River



Looking really good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just got back from getting my hair done,red for now...any opinions???



Looks really good


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just got back from getting my hair done,red for now...any opinions???



Very nice hair cut


----------



## Your Plump Princess

dharmabean said:


> Just some fun in the Columbia River



You look like you're having a lot of fun!  Love these!


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Adventuring with my friends, we decided to climb this big tree that had fallen almost all the way across the river.  









It brought me extra joy, because my friends JACKASS boyfriend was making comments about how I couldn't go out there without losing my balance due to my weight "more gravity" _**Rolls eyes**_


----------



## snuffy2000

Going -Kung-Fu Snake Style- on some Peacocks that cornered me at the zoo.


----------



## dharmabean

Traipsed around an abandoned house yesterday to take pictures. My foot went through the floor. I have 3in gnarly gash in my leg, inside just below the knee. It's absolutely beautiful.







Getting a tetanus 






Eating a Voodoo Doughnut


----------



## MattB

Thank you for posting the picture of the tetanus shot, as that was my next question...


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Plump Princess said:


> Adventuring with my friends, we decided to climb this big tree that had fallen almost all the way across the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It brought me extra joy, because my friends JACKASS boyfriend was making comments about how I couldn't go out there without losing my balance due to my weight "more gravity" _**Rolls eyes**_



Looking beautiful


----------



## azerty

Your Plump Princess said:


> Adventuring with my friends, we decided to climb this big tree that had fallen almost all the way across the river.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It brought me extra joy, because my friends JACKASS boyfriend was making comments about how I couldn't go out there without losing my balance due to my weight "more gravity" _**Rolls eyes**_



Beautiful pictures


----------



## azerty

dharmabean said:


> Traipsed around an abandoned house yesterday to take pictures. My foot went through the floor. I have 3in gnarly gash in my leg, inside just below the knee. It's absolutely beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a tetanus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating a Voodoo Doughnut



Hope everything is ok for you


----------



## ConnieLynn

Just back from a few days at White Lake, NC with friends. It's one of those lost in time sort of places (and a whole lot of fun). Driving to dinner after being in the lake all day, and we passed statuary heaven. I made them pull over for pictures, many which are unsuitable for sharing online 

View attachment 109929


View attachment 109930


Later we played putt putt. I am totally concentrating on the first hole. It went downhill from there 


View attachment 109931


----------



## azerty

ConnieLynn said:


> Just back from a few days at White Lake, NC with friends. It's one of those lost in time sort of places (and a whole lot of fun). Driving to dinner after being in the lake all day, and we passed statuary heaven. I made them pull over for pictures, many which are unsuitable for sharing online
> 
> Later we played putt putt. I am totally concentrating on the first hole. It went downhill from there



Looking great


----------



## ConnieLynn

Day 3 of spending hours floating in the lake. I finally got smart and added a hat to keep the sun from blocking my view of all the interesting activities going on around me. White Lake, NC has got to be one of the fat friendliest places around. Everyone is just there to relax and have fun. Lost count of how many fat chicks I saw in two pieces and bikinis. If you are a NC FA and haven't been there, you are missing out 

View attachment 109951


View attachment 109952


----------



## Iannathedriveress

ConnieLynn said:


> Day 3 of spending hours floating in the lake. I finally got smart and added a hat to keep the sun from blocking my view of all the interesting activities going on around me. White Lake, NC has got to be one of the fat friendliest places around. Everyone is just there to relax and have fun. Lost count of how many fat chicks I saw in two pieces and bikinis. If you are a NC FA and haven't been there, you are missing out
> 
> View attachment 109951
> 
> 
> View attachment 109952



Your looking beautiful!


----------



## azerty

What beautiful pictures. Seems a wonderful place to go to


----------



## chunkeymonkey

[/URL][/IMG]
Driving :batting:


----------



## azerty

Nice picture, beautiful smile and fine car


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Me and friends at a baseball game... 

View attachment downloadasxzx.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

chunkeymonkey said:


> Driving :batting:



so cute!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Thank you 




azerty said:


> Looking great





ClutchingIA19 said:


> Your looking beautiful!





azerty said:


> What beautiful pictures. Seems a wonderful place to go to


----------



## Alan

ConnieLynn said:


> White Lake, NC has got to be one of the fat friendliest places around. Everyone is just there to relax and have fun. Lost count of how many fat chicks I saw in two pieces and bikinis. If you are a NC FA and haven't been there, you are missing out
> 
> View attachment 109951
> 
> 
> View attachment 109952



Connie, I've been by there many times, but wasn't aware of that fact(BBW friendly)...I might just pick-up the count where you left off...
P.S. Good pic of you in the one-piece(good scenic background too), but I remember you in a leopard bikini back when you were modeling...Hot!
You should wear that next time at White Lake...you'd be a real hit!


----------



## ConnieLynn

I have friends who go there a couple of times each summer. Was my first time. We stayed at Goldston's. The rooms were dated and very basic, but I liked that you can pretty much roll out of your room and into the water. 

No bikini, but we did go skinny dipping, although none of us were skinny 




Alan said:


> Connie, I've been by there many times, but wasn't aware of that fact(BBW friendly)...I might just pick-up the count where you left off...
> P.S. Good pic of you in the one-piece(good scenic background too), but I remember you in a leopard bikini back when you were modeling...Hot!
> You should wear that next time at White Lake...you'd be a real hit!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

on vacation :batting:


----------



## Mathias

chunkeymonkey said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Driving :batting:



You have beautiful eyes.


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> on vacation :batting:



What a beautiful and colorful picture. Very pretty


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Out with a friend, dressed up for a viewing of "Rocky Horror Picture Show" tonight.


----------



## Dromond

*throws toast at YPP*


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Your Plump Princess said:


> Out with a friend, dressed up for a viewing of "Rocky Horror Picture Show" tonight.



Looking beautiful


----------



## Your Plump Princess

Dromond said:


> *throws toast at YPP*


Toast is fine! But for the love of god, *no more rice*! I'm pretty sure I shook 3 pounds of rice out of my hair last night! 



ClutchingIA19 said:


> Looking beautiful


Thank you


----------



## indianmn

Still as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me...on vacation last month...whew! (finally found the right thread!)


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...on vacation last month...whew! (finally found the right thread!)



What a nice an colorful picture. You are beautiful


----------



## Dansinfool

You look great YPP.....Love the Rocky Horror Pic Show


----------



## Dansinfool

Very Pretty blouse Ms.Charlotte:smitten:


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...on vacation last month...whew! (finally found the right thread!)



Very pretty, my dear..


----------



## GoddessPatty

Ive been MIA for almost 2 yrs from here and Im happy to be back. 
Its been a rough 2 yrs for me and because of this, I dropped some weight.
But my mobility is better and im physically feeling fantastic. And Im feeling young and vibrant again.
I missed you all, youre like family to me and Im here to stay.
Have a great rest of the week everyone.

Patty :kiss2: 

View attachment Snapshot_20131006_2.JPG


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> What a nice an colorful picture. You are beautiful





Dansinfool said:


> Very Pretty blouse Ms.Charlotte:smitten:





bbwbud said:


> Very pretty, my dear..



Thank you fellas! hugs and kisses! :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

GoddessPatty said:


> Ive been MIA for almost 2 yrs from here and Im happy to be back.
> Its been a rough 2 yrs for me and because of this, I dropped some weight.
> But my mobility is better and im physically feeling fantastic. And Im feeling young and vibrant again.
> I missed you all, youre like family to me and Im here to stay.
> Have a great rest of the week everyone.
> 
> Patty :kiss2:



Beautiful as always Patty! You have been missed! So happy to hear you are feeling better! ((hugs))


----------



## azerty

GoddessPatty said:


> Ive been MIA for almost 2 yrs from here and Im happy to be back.
> Its been a rough 2 yrs for me and because of this, I dropped some weight.
> But my mobility is better and im physically feeling fantastic. And Im feeling young and vibrant again.
> I missed you all, youre like family to me and Im here to stay.
> Have a great rest of the week everyone.
> 
> Patty :kiss2:



Nice to hear you're good. What a beautiful picture and you've got a gorgeous smile


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me today... :happy:


----------



## Dansinfool

Very cute Ms C


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me today... :happy:



Very nice picture


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Dansinfool said:


> Very cute Ms C





azerty said:


> Very nice picture



Thank you kindly :happy:


----------



## bmann0413

Crossposting, mostly because this is the most fun thing I've done in a while.


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me today... :happy:



Nice pic...Very pretty...


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Nice pic...Very pretty...



Thank you sweetie! xo :kiss2:


----------



## wrestlingguy

Lissa and I at the Woodstown (NJ) Pumpkin Festival on Saturday. 

View attachment punkin.jpg


----------



## bmann0413

wrestlingguy said:


> Lissa and I at the Woodstown (NJ) Pumpkin Festival on Saturday.



You two look so cute together. :happy:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me...today :happy:


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...today :happy:



Those eyes and that smile could make many follow you anywhere, Ms. C!:wubu:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Those eyes and that smile could make many follow you anywhere, Ms. C!:wubu:



*Blushing* Thank you sweetie! xoxo


----------



## Jah

wrestlingguy said:


> Lissa and I at the Woodstown (NJ) Pumpkin Festival on Saturday.


Lovely pic! That is a lot of pumpkins!



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...today :happy:


Lovely happy looking smile!


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...today :happy:



Lovely picture


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Jah said:


> Lovely pic! That is a lot of pumpkins!
> 
> 
> Lovely happy looking smile!





azerty said:


> Lovely picture



Thank you!! Hugs and :kiss2:


----------



## big_gurl_lvr

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me...today :happy:



So beautiful.... so classy


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

big_gurl_lvr said:


> So beautiful.... so classy




You're a doll! Thank you! xoxo


----------



## Mathias

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Me today... :happy:



You have such a nice smile! :wubu:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Mathias said:


> You have such a nice smile! :wubu:




How sweet! Thank you! :happy: :kiss2:


----------



## imaginarydiva21

speak hear and see no evil


----------



## Ruffie

Diesel and I cuddling on the couch one evening this week 

View attachment IMG_0384.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I got my hair remade into something that didn't resemble a rat's nest. 

View attachment new hair 3.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me and my boy :happy: xo


----------



## veggieforever

*Just a few snaps of myself at my great and close friends Halloween party. Oh what a night! I am not sure abou the red curly wig though...
Feel like Joan Collins in that Snickers Advert! haha!xxx* 

View attachment me halloween.jpg


View attachment me halloween 2.jpg


View attachment me group halloween.jpg


View attachment me wiggy 1.jpg


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

veggieforever said:


> *Just a few snaps of myself at my great and close friends Halloween party. Oh what a night! I am not sure abou the red curly wig though...
> Feel like Joan Collins in that Snickers Advert! haha!xxx*



You look gorgeous! So happy!


----------



## veggieforever

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You look gorgeous! So happy!



*Thank you sweetie. You're too kind. Mwah! Yeah, I was surrounded by friends and had a drink in my hand. Five mile smile right there! ) xxx*


----------



## Deacone

Giving my sister a piggy back in Wales. She was heavy >_>


----------



## bbwsrule

GoddessPatty said:


> Ive been MIA for almost 2 yrs from here and Im happy to be back.
> Its been a rough 2 yrs for me and because of this, I dropped some weight.
> But my mobility is better and im physically feeling fantastic. And Im feeling young and vibrant again.
> I missed you all, youre like family to me and Im here to stay.
> Have a great rest of the week everyone.
> 
> Patty :kiss2:



You look fantastic! Welcome back.


----------



## Sweet Tooth

Meeting Alton Brown last night at his Edible Inevitable Tour stop in Detroit. My bestie since high school treated me to VIP tickets for my birthday - meet-and-greet and splash zone! 

View attachment 1403661_10201628543668429_1.jpg


----------



## one2one

Sweet Tooth said:


> Meeting Alton Brown last night at his Edible Inevitable Tour stop in Detroit. My bestie since high school treated me to VIP tickets for my birthday - meet-and-greet and splash zone!



That is so cool, and it looks like you were having fun!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

one2one said:


> That is so cool, and it looks like you were having fun!



We did have a good time.  It was nice to see the show. The seats were not the theater seats in the splash zone, so we could move them apart a tad to make everyone more comfortable. I saw lots of larger people there, and it seemed that the staff went out of their way to make sure there were accommodations, which isn't easy to do in a historic theater.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Me, disguised as a ring announcer at a recent independent pro wrestling show. 

View attachment CRW.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Without meaning to sound weird, I really love how all you ladies here just radiate life and happiness! And the gentlemen too of course! Lovely to see!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Sweet Tooth said:


> Meeting Alton Brown last night at his Edible Inevitable Tour stop in Detroit. My bestie since high school treated me to VIP tickets for my birthday - meet-and-greet and splash zone!



OMFG. Did you post this on Facebook? Totally sending this to Andrew so he can be jealous! He loves Alton Brown!


----------



## Sweet Tooth

BigBeautifulMe said:


> OMFG. Did you post this on Facebook? Totally sending this to Andrew so he can be jealous! He loves Alton Brown!



I so totally did. Alton was very nice. He even signed Whit's birthday card for her. [Her b-day was on Friday, and she went to the show too.]


----------



## azerty

Deacone said:


> Giving my sister a piggy back in Wales. She was heavy >_>



Beautiful picture


----------



## Webmaster

During a recent long walk up the South Fork of the American River. The land behind us is usually under water and part of the Folsom Lake Reservoir, with the bridge in the background under water by as much as 60 feet. 

View attachment carol_and_conrad_11_07_2013.jpg


----------



## spookytwigg

That's a fantastic photo. Stupidly jealous of the location as well, that's just a super pretty place.


----------



## bbwsrule

chunkeymonkey said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Driving :batting:



Very nice pose! You do indeed have beautiful eyes.


----------



## loopytheone

Just me and my little lady Luna at Earl's Court on saturday doing Discover Dogs! We needed some publicity shots for the website so me and Luna offered ourselves!


----------



## bremerton

loopytheone said:


> Just me and my little lady Luna at Earl's Court on saturday doing Discover Dogs! We needed some publicity shots for the website so me and Luna offered ourselves!



what's discover dogs? luna's adorable, and i'm super jealous of your hair.


----------



## loopytheone

bremerton said:


> what's discover dogs? luna's adorable, and i'm super jealous of your hair.



Discover Dogs is a big event where they have stalls for each breed of dog next to each other and and people can wander around and pet all the dogs and learn all about the breeds from the owners and what not. Luna was very well behaved for once and looked after the Skye Terrier stall all day with her brother Blue!

As for my hair, thank you very much! :happy: It just sort of sits like that no matter what I do with it!


----------



## bmann0413

Does this one even need an explanation? lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Smelly cat?


bmann0413 said:


> Does this one even need an explanation? lol


----------



## bmann0413

Surlysomething said:


> Smelly cat?



Oh, yes. I did my best rendition of it... aaaaand I almost got kicked out the tour group. lol


----------



## azerty

bremerton said:


> what's discover dogs? luna's adorable, and i'm super jealous of your hair.



A very nice picture


----------



## kizzylove

when I became a US citizen last month 

View attachment 1382324_10200718832440422_1562737188_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

kizzylove said:


> when I became a US citizen last month



Beautiful, congratulations


----------



## cheesylier

It's been awhile but here I am driving. I missed everyone here 

View attachment IMG_20131016_182904.jpg


----------



## kizzylove

Thank you


----------



## Deacone

Went to Doctor Who Con today. Got to meet Matt Smith - over the moon!


----------



## Gingembre

Deacone said:


> Went to Doctor Who Con today. Got to meet Matt Smith - over the moon!



Ahhahaha! What a great photo!


----------



## cheesylier

Bought a new shirt that's awesome 

View attachment IMAG0040.jpg


----------



## azerty

cheesylier said:


> Bought a new shirt that's awesome



Very nice t-shirt


----------



## Jah

Deacone said:


> Went to Doctor Who Con today. Got to meet Matt Smith - over the moon!


Lol about the faces! 



cheesylier said:


> Bought a new shirt that's awesome


Love your shirt!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Awesome! I'm jealous.



Deacone said:


> Went to Doctor Who Con today. Got to meet Matt Smith - over the moon!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Living? Here's me red faced, drenched, and ready to fall over after 60 minutes miles on the treadmill. 

I really want to get a tshirt with some smart assed saying on the back for the folks who walk behind me and look to check out my distance and time. 

View attachment 111540


----------



## azerty

ConnieLynn said:


> Living? Here's me red faced, drenched, and ready to fall over after 60 minutes miles on the treadmill.
> 
> I really want to get a tshirt with some smart assed saying on the back for the folks who walk behind me and look to check out my distance and time.
> 
> View attachment 111540



You look good even after the effort


----------



## Donna

My hubby and I at a holiday event last week and one of me solo taken Tuesday at the world famous Café Du Monde in New Orleans. It's been a busy end of November...


----------



## Boonie

Living? This was right before my friends and I went out for Halloween! We were the Ninja Turtles  View attachment 1392930_514185733525_1956784886_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Donna said:


> My hubby and I at a holiday event last week and one of me solo taken Tuesday at the world famous Café Du Monde in New Orleans. It's been a busy end of November...



Very beautiful pictures. You make a sweet couple


----------



## azerty

Boonie said:


> Living? This was right before my friends and I went out for Halloween! We were the Ninja Turtles  View attachment 111583



Gorgeous turle. Beautiful


----------



## Stuffingkit

I was suuuuper excited on thanksgiving! I played a softball game in the morning and ate for the rest of the day hahaaaa, It was PERFECT! 

View attachment 1426380_446608698777879_1039192865_n.jpg


----------



## Dansinfool

"I really want to get a tshirt with some smart assed saying on the back for the folks who walk behind me and look to check out my distance and time". 

Connie...If I were working out behind you , I wouldn't be checking out your Distance and Time LOL.....just sayin


----------



## azerty

Stuffingkit said:


> I was suuuuper excited on thanksgiving! I played a softball game in the morning and ate for the rest of the day hahaaaa, It was PERFECT!



May I say, you are quite perfect too


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Stuffingkit said:


> I was suuuuper excited on thanksgiving! I played a softball game in the morning and ate for the rest of the day hahaaaa, It was PERFECT!



Looking beautiful:smitten:


----------



## ConnieLynn

azerty said:


> You look good even after the effort



Thank you!




Dansinfool said:


> Connie...If I were working out behind you , I wouldn't be checking out your Distance and Time LOL.....just sayin



Oh I totally know what you would be checking out


----------



## Stuffingkit

cheesylier said:


> Bought a new shirt that's awesome



What a fun shirt! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment purple small.jpg


I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.

We had a nice time


----------



## DrFeedWell

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111647
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> We had a nice time



Looking wonderful as always!!!


----------



## Shosh

DrFeedWell said:


> Looking wonderful as always!!!



Thank you very much.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111647
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> We had a nice time



Looking as gorgeous as always Shosh! Love ya! xo


----------



## ohiofa

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111647
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> We had a nice time




Very pretty! I especially love that "visible belly outline"!! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Looking as gorgeous as always Shosh! Love ya! xo



Thanks Ms Charlotte 
xo



ohiofa said:


> Very pretty! I especially love that "visible belly outline"!! :smitten:



Kind of you to say. Thanks


----------



## Oona

Rockin my new robe (from Japan!) at work ^.^ 

View attachment 551401_670839119616718_1830059946_n.jpg


----------



## azerty

Oona said:


> Rockin my new robe (from Japan!) at work ^.^



Beautiful robe and nice picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Oona said:


> Rockin my new robe (from Japan!) at work ^.^



Thats pretty cool


----------



## bbwsrule

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111647
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> We had a nice time



This outfit displays your figure so perfectly!


----------



## cheesylier

Stuffingkit said:


> I was suuuuper excited on thanksgiving! I played a softball game in the morning and ate for the rest of the day hahaaaa, It was PERFECT!



Aw soooo cute


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tis' the season with me and my baby boy :happy:


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Tis' the season with me and my baby boy :happy:



How lovely


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

thank you! my son is my everything!


----------



## Tiffany08

Vet cute pic of you and your son Ms Charlotte


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Tiffany08 said:


> Vet cute pic of you and your son Ms Charlotte



Thank you sweetie! xo


----------



## Shosh

bbwsrule said:


> This outfit displays your figure so perfectly!



Thank you so much


----------



## Dex

Wow Shosh, that blue dress fits erotically!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Stuffingkit said:


> I was suuuuper excited on thanksgiving! I played a softball game in the morning and ate for the rest of the day hahaaaa, It was PERFECT!



This is such a cute outfit!!


----------



## Witt Rappaport

The things I do for my sweetheart while at work :wubu: 

View attachment 1450670_10201767683586891_1542735255_n.jpg


----------



## FreekiTiki

Stuffingkit said:


> I was suuuuper excited on thanksgiving! I played a softball game in the morning and ate for the rest of the day hahaaaa, It was PERFECT!



Beautiful! Love the outfit too!


----------



## Shosh

Dex said:


> Wow Shosh, that blue dress fits erotically!



Thank you and actually it is a purple dress.


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Tis' the season with me and my baby boy :happy:



Now there's a happy couple!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Now there's a happy couple!



Thank you my dear! xo


----------



## instantkarma

At the beach in Niantic, CT last week.


----------



## azerty

instantkarma said:


> At the beach in Niantic, CT last week.



Very nice


----------



## Iannathedriveress

instantkarma said:


> At the beach in Niantic, CT last week.



Looking really good


----------



## fluffyandcute

Well I haven't been around for awhile but alot has changed in my life. I have a sweet grandson now that I love dearly! He keeps me busy from day to day! He is such a joy to be around! I have missed this board and will try to post more often.  

View attachment IMG_0090.JPG


View attachment IMG_0341.JPG


----------



## MaryClaire

Attended a wedding. My friends daughter. 

View attachment image-2351717410.jpg


----------



## azerty

MaryClaire said:


> Attended a wedding. My friends daughter.



Very nice. I like your dress and the color


----------



## Never2fat4me

MaryClaire said:


> Attended a wedding. My friends daughter.



Pretty dress. Even prettier lady.

- Chris :wubu:


----------



## Tad

MaryClaire said:


> Attended a wedding. My friends daughter.



I agree with the others--you looked lovely!


----------



## veggieforever

*Our Complimentary Therapy students Christmas night out before Christmas (Saturday 14th December). Such a fun night!! xXx* 

View attachment me, emma and lisa.jpg


View attachment me, emma lisa 2.jpg


View attachment me, karen, lisa.jpg


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Our Complimentary Therapy students Christmas night out before Christmas (Saturday 14th December). Such a fun night!! xXx*



You are so freaking adorable! And you look like you're having a blast!


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> You are so freaking adorable! And you look like you're having a blast!



*Hey hunnie, that's so lovely to say, thank you. We did have a good night (its only a small class) and all the other girls had raging Tequila hangovers the next day. I was fine as I only had a couple of drinks and tottered off home before the young 'un's started to get really OUTRAGEOUS!! lol xXx*


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Hey hunnie, that's so lovely to say, thank you. We did have a good night (its only a small class) and all the other girls had raging Tequila hangovers the next day. I was fine as I only had a couple of drinks and tottered off home before the young 'un's started to get really OUTRAGEOUS!! lol xXx*



It must be that time of year... where everyone gets nice and trashed. I have no picture proof (because no one needs proof of me being THAT drunk) but Friday night was INTENSE for me lol


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> It must be that time of year... where everyone gets nice and trashed. I have no picture proof (because no one needs proof of me being THAT drunk) but Friday night was INTENSE for me lol



*Ah hear ya, sista! haha! I am getting better with drink (as in I am not indulging as much as I used to!) because what wouldn't phase me ten years ago has my partner tearing through the Yellow Pages searching for an Exorcist! lol Yes, I am not the best with a hangover! haha! xxx*


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Ah hear ya, sista! haha! I am getting better with drink (as in I am not indulging as much as I used to!) because what wouldn't phase me ten years ago has my partner tearing through the Yellow Pages searching for an Exorcist! lol Yes, I am not the best with a hangover! haha! xxx*



I don't get hangovers, but I drink the guys in my circle of friends under the table! Much like I did on Friday night... followed by me giggling the entire 2 hour drive home (I was in the back seat, friend was driving).


----------



## azerty

veggieforever said:


> *Our Complimentary Therapy students Christmas night out before Christmas (Saturday 14th December). Such a fun night!! xXx*



Very nice pictures. You seem to have fun with all your friends


----------



## veggieforever

azerty said:


> Very nice pictures. You seem to have fun with all your friends


*
We certainly did Azerty, thank you  I now just cant wait to be on holiday from college and get a well earned rest while studying for January exams. Bah! lol xXx*


----------



## azerty

Have a nice and fun xmas and end of year period


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at work... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Paul

Lovely picture MeganLynn. 



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...



Nice picture


----------



## Jah

veggieforever said:


> *Our Complimentary Therapy students Christmas night out before Christmas (Saturday 14th December). Such a fun night!! xXx*


Looks like you had a fun night! 



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...


Lovely pic!


----------



## sarahreign

He's myself doing random stuff. Botanical Gardens (with the Orchids, my fave flower) and some shots at movie sets, Doritos film project aftermath, and some zombie charity events...other random things 

View attachment bmh.jpg


View attachment mov.jpg


View attachment dor.jpg


View attachment bot.jpg


View attachment red.jpg


----------



## sarahreign

These are the Zombie events and more movie stuff and the Wine, getting cught off guard LOL 

View attachment que.jpg


View attachment tro.jpg


View attachment blo.jpg


View attachment wine.jpg


----------



## azerty

sarahreign said:


> He's myself doing random stuff. Botanical Gardens (with the Orchids, my fave flower) and some shots at movie sets, Doritos film project aftermath, and some zombie charity events...other random things



Very nice pictures


----------



## sarahreign

azerty said:


> Very nice pictures



Thank you sir !


----------



## azerty

sarahreign said:


> Thank you sir !



You're welcome Mademoiselle


----------



## sarahreign

azerty said:


> You're welcome Mademoiselle




:kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## ODFFA

If this ain't livin'......

View attachment 112212


----------



## azerty

ODFFA said:


> If this ain't livin'......
> 
> View attachment 112212



What a nice picture from you and your dog with the clifs, beach and sky


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ODFFA said:


> If this ain't livin'......
> 
> View attachment 112212



What a lovely picture!


----------



## Tad

ODFFA said:


> If this ain't livin'......



Please go print out that picture and put it in a frame! That is a real keeper  (in part for the artistic appeal, but in large part because yes, it has so much 'living' in it)


----------



## ODFFA

Thanks, folks :happy: I love how Zorro's one paw is poised to take the full plunge just as this was taken. Slightly hesitant playfulness at its best!



Tad said:


> Please go print out that picture and put it in a frame! That is a real keeper  (in part for the artistic appeal, but in large part because yes, it has so much 'living' in it)



And you are right, Sir. This must be done.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Here is me being the me that I am... 

1. I was having fun in the grocery store. 
2. Who can refuse 2$ wells at the bar? 
3. I am with fellow Dimmer Jay in Canada recently


Live life to the fullest!!! 

View attachment 284161_107257612767321_215665200_n.jpg


View attachment 1489239_246926582133756_1009124476_n.jpg


View attachment 1453451_234252796734468_731652592_n.jpg


----------



## Donna

Last night my husband and I sponsored a local wrestling organization's event. I am not a wrestling fan, but my husband is. It was fun to watch from the comfort of our booth, though. Great people watching for sure!

It was billed as a family friendly event, so I couldn't figure out why folks were chanting "torture...torture....torture..." as they were bringing out all the wrestlers at the beginning of the event. I was thinking how 'Fifty Shades' and do these kids realize they are chanting for someone to be hurt. I turned to my husband and asked why they would chant like rabid sadists to which he replied, "Honey, see the big guy over there with the purple Mohawk? He breathes fire and his name is _Torcher_." :doh:


----------



## azerty

BriannaBombshell said:


> Here is me being the me that I am...
> 
> 1. I was having fun in the grocery store.
> 2. Who can refuse 2$ wells at the bar?
> 3. I am with fellow Dimmer Jay in Canada recently
> 
> 
> Live life to the fullest!!!





Donna said:


> Last night my husband and I sponsored a local wrestling organization's event. I am not a wrestling fan, but my husband is. It was fun to watch from the comfort of our booth, though. Great people watching for sure!
> 
> It was billed as a family friendly event, so I couldn't figure out why folks were chanting "torture...torture....torture..." as they were bringing out all the wrestlers at the beginning of the event. I was thinking how 'Fifty Shades' and do these kids realize they are chanting for someone to be hurt. I turned to my husband and asked why they would chant like rabid sadists to which he replied, "Honey, see the big guy over there with the purple Mohawk? He breathes fire and his name is _Torcher_." :doh:



Nices pictures, thank you for sharing


----------



## AuntHen

Donna said:


> Last night my husband and I sponsored a local wrestling organization's event. I am not a wrestling fan, but my husband is. It was fun to watch from the comfort of our booth, though. Great people watching for sure!
> 
> It was billed as a family friendly event, so I couldn't figure out why folks were chanting "torture...torture....torture..." as they were bringing out all the wrestlers at the beginning of the event. I was thinking how 'Fifty Shades' and do these kids realize they are chanting for someone to be hurt. I turned to my husband and asked why they would chant like rabid sadists to which he replied, "Honey, see the big guy over there with the purple Mohawk? He breathes fire and his name is _Torcher_." :doh:




Oh my word Donna, you are all kinds of cuteness and it looks like you had a blast! I can't rep for like 24 hours, boo


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

In the Jacuzzi with my son :happy:


----------



## Jah

Donna said:


> Last night my husband and I sponsored a local wrestling organization's event. I am not a wrestling fan, but my husband is. It was fun to watch from the comfort of our booth, though. Great people watching for sure!
> 
> It was billed as a family friendly event, so I couldn't figure out why folks were chanting "torture...torture....torture..." as they were bringing out all the wrestlers at the beginning of the event. I was thinking how 'Fifty Shades' and do these kids realize they are chanting for someone to be hurt. I turned to my husband and asked why they would chant like rabid sadists to which he replied, "Honey, see the big guy over there with the purple Mohawk? He breathes fire and his name is _Torcher_." :doh:


Looks like you both had fun!



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> In the Jacuzzi with my son :happy:


Love your hair style!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Jah said:


> Love your hair style!



Thank you!


----------



## azerty

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> In the Jacuzzi with my son :happy:



Sweet mother son picture


----------



## ODFFA

Donna said:


> Last night my husband and I sponsored a local wrestling organization's event. I am not a wrestling fan, but my husband is. It was fun to watch from the comfort of our booth, though. Great people watching for sure!
> 
> It was billed as a family friendly event, so I couldn't figure out why folks were chanting "torture...torture....torture..." as they were bringing out all the wrestlers at the beginning of the event. I was thinking how 'Fifty Shades' and do these kids realize they are chanting for someone to be hurt. I turned to my husband and asked why they would chant like rabid sadists to which he replied, "Honey, see the big guy over there with the purple Mohawk? He breathes fire and his name is _Torcher_." :doh:



Heh! I love everything about this. The event, the pics, how beautiful you look, and the description!



Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> In the Jacuzzi with my son :happy:



You are one hot mama! And he's a real cutie ^.^ Aren't jacuzzis wonderful? Most relaxing things ever.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

With my darling fiance at the Grand Canyon a few days before I moved to Australia to join him.


----------



## wrestlingguy

Donna said:


> Last night my husband and I sponsored a local wrestling organization's event. I am not a wrestling fan, but my husband is. It was fun to watch from the comfort of our booth, though. Great people watching for sure!
> 
> It was billed as a family friendly event, so I couldn't figure out why folks were chanting "torture...torture....torture..." as they were bringing out all the wrestlers at the beginning of the event. I was thinking how 'Fifty Shades' and do these kids realize they are chanting for someone to be hurt. I turned to my husband and asked why they would chant like rabid sadists to which he replied, "Honey, see the big guy over there with the purple Mohawk? He breathes fire and his name is _Torcher_." :doh:



Props for sponsoring a pro wrestling event! Indy wrestling is going through a rough time right now, and it's sponsorship money that's keeping it going.
I've been doing a little work here & there for a Florida group called Ring Warriors, who is negotiating a TV deal as I write this. They actually use some of the same wrestlers that you saw at your show.
You guys look great, btw!!


----------



## EtobicokeFA

BigBeautifulMe said:


> With my darling fiance at the Grand Canyon a few days before I moved to Australia to join him.



Cute couple, great photo. I hope you enjoy Australia.


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> With my darling fiance at the Grand Canyon a few days before I moved to Australia to join him.



So lovely couple


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> In the Jacuzzi with my son :happy:



Very nice.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

azerty said:


> Sweet mother son picture



Thank you Azerty! xo



ODFFA said:


> You are one hot mama! And he's a real cutie ^.^ Aren't jacuzzis wonderful? Most relaxing things ever.



Thank you sweetie! You're making me blush! :blush: We have a great time! xo



bbwbud said:


> Very nice.



Thank you Bud! Kisses...


----------



## bbwbud

And people, today is MS. Charlotte's birthday, so please send you best wishes while I visualize her in her birthday suit.


----------



## musicman

BigBeautifulMe said:


> With my darling fiance at the Grand Canyon a few days before I moved to Australia to join him.



You've met a very lucky man! I wish you both all the best. Here's a little song for you:


(Sung to the tune of "Five foot two, eyes of blue")

Five-foot-one,
A quarter ton,
She's the girl who's always fun.
Has anybody seen my gal?

Gap-toothed smiles,
The latest styles,
And her waistline goes for miles!
Has anybody seen my gal?

If you come upon
a five-foot-one,
Thin as a pipe,
Constantly...
dieting,
It isn't her; 
she's not my type!

Some lucky guy
Caught her eye
Took her off to Oz. Oh my!
Has anybody seen my gal?

All men here
Will shed a tear,
We wish her well but want her near,
Has anybody seen my gal?


----------



## ohiofa

MaryClaire said:


> Attended a wedding. My friends daughter.



Wow you look beautiful! I bet you caught the bouquet too!!


----------



## Donna

wrestlingguy said:


> Props for sponsoring a pro wrestling event! Indy wrestling is going through a rough time right now, and it's sponsorship money that's keeping it going.
> I've been doing a little work here & there for a Florida group called Ring Warriors, who is negotiating a TV deal as I write this. They actually use some of the same wrestlers that you saw at your show.
> You guys look great, btw!!



Ring Warriors isn't the same as Ring of Honor I presume? Saturday night the special guest wrestler was Jay Lethal from Ring of Honor which I was told by Jay's manager comes on here locally late on Saturdays. Anyway, Jay was nice, as were most of the wrestlers I met. I love to people watch, so you can't beat an indie wrestling event for that. I was very impressed with the way the wrestlers interacted with the kids (and some of the handicapped adults who were there) during intermission and after the show was over. Even the "heels." (yep, I am learning the lingo.) 

Phil, if you ever come down this way for wrestling events, let me know. I am sure you will work with Mark K. who runs Uproar and I have a feeling you and my husband would hit it off.


----------



## sobie18

This past fall. 

View attachment Flag.jpg


----------



## DrFeedWell

MaryClaire said:


> Attended a wedding. My friends daughter.



You look quite lovely!!! :smitten:


----------



## 985WEST

Is that Billy Shehan?


----------



## sobie18

985WEST said:


> Is that Billy Sheehan?



Yup, I'm a big Sheehan fan.


----------



## Oona

Lunch time awesomeness! 

View attachment 1890480_10201498179203042_1386926795_o.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

You guys are so cute. Isn't new romance a blast?


----------



## Oona

BigBeautifulMe said:


> You guys are so cute. Isn't new romance a blast?



Thanks, pretty lady! I am having SO much fun!


----------



## stoneyman

Oona said:


> Lunch time awesomeness!



great photo!! very expressive.


----------



## Oona

stoneyman said:


> great photo!! very expressive.



lol I was in the middle of a conversation with his mom when he leaned against me and said "quick, strike a pose... or something!" So I did. It wasn't until after, when I saw the picture, that I realized we had made the same face. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My twins 12th birthday party


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My twins 12th birthday party



Your daughters have become young ladies. And if the picture doesn't lie, they look enough like you to be your clones (lucky them)!


----------



## Webmaster

Carol snapping a triple-selfie after my birthday breakfast this morning.... with my son Morgan making silly faces and I unpacking my new Nikon AW110 GPS camera that can go 60 feet underwater without a housing. 

View attachment conrad_63rd_birthday_triple_selfie.jpg


----------



## Micara

Had a little too much fun at Madame Tussaud's in Vegas today...


----------



## computer

Meeee Beer Time  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething

Nice. Amazing sunset too!



computer said:


> Meeee Beer Time


----------



## x0emnem0x

Out at the mall yesterday with my beautiful sister-in-law!


----------



## balletguy

Thw both of you look lovley


----------



## Ruffie

Out for a concert to a Canadian 80's band (we listened to in our younger days) with the girls from work. A gift from our boss for Valentines Day. 

View attachment 1941402_10151856499175044_1011878546_o-2.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruffie said:


> Out for a concert to a Canadian 80's band (we listened to in our younger days) with the girls from work. A gift from our boss for Valentines Day.



Ruth you really look lovely!!


----------



## Ruffie

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

One of our engagement pics taken this morning.


----------



## Marlayna

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



Very lovely, congratulations.


----------



## it's only me

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



congrats, beautiful couple.


----------



## azerty

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



Congratulations, all the best


----------



## Ruffie

Congrats. You look so happy!


----------



## one2one

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



Congratulations!


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## PunkyGurly74

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



Awesome!


----------



## x0emnem0x

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



Love it! Wonderful pic.


----------



## veggieforever

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.


*Congratulations! The very best to you both and may you have a long and prosperous future together full of smiles, love and laughter.xXx*


----------



## BriannaBombshell

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.



Love it! Congrats!!!:bow:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at work...again,feel like I live here! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

ScreamingChicken said:


> One of our engagement pics taken this morning.


Congratulations to both of you, and the best of fortune and happiness!


----------



## azerty

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...again,feel like I live here!



Nice picture


----------



## faforlife

x0emnem0x said:


>



Looks like fun!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...again,feel like I live here!



It's probably just as well you don't work in my office: I have enough trouble keeping my mind on my work as it is ...:smitten:


----------



## x0emnem0x

faforlife said:


> Looks like fun!



It was definitely a good time! Looking forward to St. Pattys Day.


----------



## Highsteppa

Every so often I get my hands on these:

View attachment photo 2.JPG


And yes, they're actual Romeo et Julietas. Once in a while I enjoy a good Cuban cigar (and some other vices ).

God I love that I live in a country where there's no embargo on this stuff.

View attachment photo 3.JPG


Feelin' gansta sensitive right now.


----------



## bigsexy920

As a season ticket holder we were able to go out on the ice and get a picture. 

View attachment NJ Devils Ice 2.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud

Highsteppa said:


> Every so often I get my hands on these:
> 
> View attachment 113359
> 
> 
> And yes, they're actual Romeo et Julietas. Once in a while I enjoy a good Cuban cigar (and some other vices ).
> 
> God I love that I live in a country where there's no embargo on this stuff.
> 
> View attachment 113360
> 
> 
> Feelin' gansta sensitive right now.



This is terrible, but I totally have a thing for guys that smoke cigars lol :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

...says the forensic pathologist, lol.  

<3!


----------



## loopytheone

Me and Free-boo enjoying our birthday! He was 8 and I was 24! :wubu:


----------



## bbwsrule

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work...again,feel like I live here!



Very nice pose!


----------



## Highsteppa

FatAndProud said:


> This is terrible, but I totally have a thing for guys that smoke cigars lol :wubu:



How is that terrible?


----------



## FatAndProud

Highsteppa said:


> How is that terrible?



Exactly! I didn't put it to your lips! 






I know you ladies just got a bit excited. I'm sorry. lol :kiss2:


----------



## veggieforever

loopytheone said:


> Me and Free-boo enjoying our birthday! He was 8 and I was 24! :wubu:



*This is such a beautiful picture! Just made me make the sweetest noise with a great big smile! Two cuties having something wonderful to celebrate. Belated birthday wishes to you BOTH.xXx*


----------



## loopytheone

veggieforever said:


> *This is such a beautiful picture! Just made me make the sweetest noise with a great big smile! Two cuties having something wonderful to celebrate. Belated birthday wishes to you BOTH.xXx*



Awww! Thank you so much, this made my day ready this! :happy:


----------



## JMCGB

Chesapeake Bay last summer.


----------



## JMCGB

I had to resize this to even post. I dont know why it is so big. Thanks though. Admin please take that down so I can fix the pic.


----------



## Jack Secret

loopytheone said:


> Me and Free-boo enjoying our birthday! He was 8 and I was 24! :wubu:



that's just plain adorable!


----------



## loopytheone

Jack Secret said:


> that's just plain adorable!



Awww, thank you very much! :blush:


----------



## Jah

loopytheone said:


> Me and Free-boo enjoying our birthday! He was 8 and I was 24! :wubu:


Love this! It is so sweet. I hope you both had a great birthday!


----------



## Mabru

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111647
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> We had a nice time



what a nice girl, your soft figure is to be looked heavenly in this dress!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Happy BELATED St. Patricks Day everyone! I hope ya'll had a great day! I know it was the most fun I've had in quite a while and definitely the best St. Patricks Day I've ever had! Finally being 21 has it's perks. (;


----------



## Cat

For years I had been wanting to see the old navigation arrows that are around the country. They helped cross-country mail delivery planes to find their way in the 1920s, 30s. Anyway, finally got to see one!






A little more info on the navigation arrows can be seen here: 
http://wchsutah.org/aviation/navigation-arrows.php 

View attachment IMG_7003.JPG


----------



## azerty

Cat said:


> For years I had been wanting to see the old navigation arrows that are around the country. They helped cross-country mail delivery planes to find their way in the 1920s, 30s. Anyway, finally got to see one!
> 
> 
> A little more info on the navigation arrows can be seen here:
> http://wchsutah.org/aviation/navigation-arrows.php



What a wondefully beautiful picture


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

And finally... the wedding.  
















More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.  

(Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )


----------



## Jack Secret

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Y'all look so awesome! And I swear you're glowing, Ginny!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Congratulations! Beautiful.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Thanks, Connie and Jack!


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.




LOVELY! You looked fantastic dear. <3


----------



## x0emnem0x

Gay bars are exceptionally without a doubt the best. Cage dancing and pole dancing... I would've never imagined myself doing that.


----------



## Chickidee

Went to Ceasar's Atlantic City last year, was so much fun!


----------



## daddyoh70

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> _Pics snipped_
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Beautiful couple. Congratulations!!!


----------



## midnightrogue

Palma da Majorca. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Chickidee

midnightrogue said:


> Palma da Majorca.



Looking handsome! That background is beautiful too, must have been a great time!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

daddyoh70 said:


> Beautiful couple. Congratulations!!!



Thanks, Daddyoh.


----------



## Demonia BBW

hey guys here are a couple of shots of me dancing at a community event in my town!




that my girl friend!! and I dancing


----------



## bmann0413

That's me Monday night at the House of Blues in New Orleans. Me and my dad received tickets from my sister for our birthdays to see Dita Von Teese. So you know I had to look nice for something like that. lol


----------



## Demonia BBW

Demonia BBW said:


> hey guys here are a couple of shots of me dancing at a community event in my town!
> 
> View attachment 1234821_602519663124538_1600168603_n.jpg
> 
> 
> View attachment 993700_602519189791252_1082481679_n.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan

This was taken in November. I am slated to graduate up another level to high yellow belt in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido at the end of May. I'm getting nervous. I wanted to share this photo from my last graduation to show that even us super-sized fatties can pursue martial arts if you really want to! It's hard and scary to get out on that floor but when you walk off at the end of the class, covered in sweat, you feel so powerful and awesome.  I love my 2x a week class! If we lived closer, i could see me going far more often! (It's a 45 minute drive each way) 

View attachment 123.jpg


----------



## HeavyDuty24

HottiMegan said:


> This was taken in November. I am slated to graduate up another level to high yellow belt in Tae Kwon Do and Hapkido at the end of May. I'm getting nervous. I wanted to share this photo from my last graduation to show that even us super-sized fatties can pursue martial arts if you really want to! It's hard and scary to get out on that floor but when you walk off at the end of the class, covered in sweat, you feel so powerful and awesome.  I love my 2x a week class! If we lived closer, i could see me going far more often! (It's a 45 minute drive each way)




Couldn't rep but i love Martial Arts! great pic. I took Shorin-Ryu Karate. Size definitly doesn't have to stop anything!


----------



## Micara

Me getting made up for Scarefest.


----------



## AbbyJoyful

Hopefully this is living enough for y'all 

I LOVE the bellydance pics btw! :wubu:


----------



## Paul

This is a pretty picture.



AbbyJoyful said:


> Hopefully this is living enough for y'all
> 
> I LOVE the bellydance pics btw! :wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker

rockin my fav jammer pants


----------



## FatAndProud

ClashCityRocker said:


> rockin my fav jammer pants



Uhhhh. I want to rock you like a hurricane.


----------



## bbwsrule

AbbyJoyful said:


> Hopefully this is living enough for y'all
> 
> I LOVE the bellydance pics btw! :wubu:



AhbeJoyful too, looking at this beautiful pic!!


----------



## Dromond

Micara and I living it up at a Cracker Barrel in Decatur, IL!

The sun was very bright, and I was not handling it well. :doh:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> Micara and I living it up at a Cracker Barrel in Decatur, IL!
> 
> The sun was very bright, and I was not handling it well. :doh:



Why was I not invited?!


----------



## Dromond

x0emnem0x said:


> Why was I not invited?!



Maybe next time you will be.


----------



## Micara

Hope this isn't too much Micara overload, but my daughter and I at Game 2 of the Stanley Cup playoffs in St. Louis. We're friendly rivals.


----------



## Tad

Micara said:


> Hope this isn't too much Micara overload, but my daughter and I at Game 2 of the Stanley Cup playoffs in St. Louis. We're friendly rivals.



Can't rep you right now, but I _totally_ owe you jealousy rep  I think this is looking like the best series of the first round!


----------



## azerty

Paul said:


> This is a pretty picture.



Beautiful picture


----------



## Tad

These are 'by me' not 'of me.' We were at the National Art Gallery the other weekend, and I love the building....but it was more interesting to grab pics with my wife in them, to some degree, to add a splash of colour. These were taken on the fly with my phone, when she wasn't looking (she hates having her picture taken, which is part of the fun of the game), and are sufficiently distant/fuzzy/positioned that I don't think she is actually identifiable from them, so I feel OK about putting them up for a bit.


----------



## Shan34

Tad said:


> These are 'by me' not 'of me.' We were at the National Art Gallery the other weekend, and I love the building....but it was more interesting to grab pics with my wife in them, to some degree, to add a splash of colour. These were taken on the fly with my phone, when she wasn't looking (she hates having her picture taken, which is part of the fun of the game), and are sufficiently distant/fuzzy/positioned that I don't think she is actually identifiable from them, so I feel OK about putting them up for a bit.



Great pics, and I think the respect you have for your wife is so sweet, gives me the warm and fuzzies  

Not the best pic, but was out fishing for the first time this year. Didn't catch a damn thing. But I still enjoyed it. 

View attachment 10156031_461441927320905_6248785008573499806_n.jpg


----------



## Tad

Sorry you didn't catch anything, but it looks like it was a glorious day to be out fishing


----------



## DrFeedWell

BigBeautifulMe said:


> And finally... the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More later, I promise - but this is all we have for now.
> 
> (Sorry for the crossposting, but... you only get married once, right? )



Belated Congratulations and best wishes! You are a beautiful couple!!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

At the park today for a kiddie birthday party.


----------



## Saoirse




----------



## x0emnem0x

Saoirse said:


> Image



This with be my GPOY after tonight LOL.


----------



## loopytheone

Some very low quality pictures of me having a wine and nibbles night at my aunts house... possibly too much wine but I think I deserve it!


----------



## Paul

Extremely cute pictures <3



loopytheone said:


> Some very low quality pictures of me having a wine and nibbles night at my aunts house... possibly too much wine but I think I deserve it!


----------



## dharmabean

Me and a friend's son before Church today.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just getting ready for work this a.m.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Try again I'm an idiot! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## ClashCityRocker

here's me doing what i like to do


----------



## bbwsrule

Paul said:


> Extremely cute pictures <3



So the wine made you "theloopyone"? Nice pictures in any event.


----------



## Gingembre

Exploring the bluebell wood (with drink in hand!) at a friend's wedding this weekend. The hat was from a fancy dress box they had at a make-shift photo booth, not originally part of my outfit!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Spreading my rep in this thread. If you didn't get any, it's because I had to spread it around more 

Celebrating in Florida last week. I'm a wee bit intoxicated in the bottom photo 

View attachment 114520


View attachment 114522


View attachment 114521


----------



## Surlysomething

You're too cute. Looks like a great vacation!



ConnieLynn said:


> Celebrating in Florida last week. I'm a wee bit intoxicated in the bottom photo
> 
> 
> View attachment 114521


----------



## x0emnem0x

Went to a karaoke bar last night and it was toooooo fun! Definitely needed.


----------



## swamptoad

I was visiting my Grandpa with Rebecca. My sister took our picture and she felt like using the sepia effect that day.

View attachment 318266_10151496314185705_1629943605_n.jpg


----------



## BigCutieMargot

x0emnem0x said:


> Went to a karaoke bar last night and it was toooooo fun! Definitely needed.



Fun! What did you sing?

Here's me, happy about some snacks I found while grocery shopping :eat2:

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigCutieMargot said:


> Fun! What did you sing?
> 
> Here's me, happy about some snacks I found while grocery shopping :eat2:
> 
> View attachment 114587



1. I always love your outfits! 
2. I didn't sing unfortunately. It was my first time going and I never sing in public so I was mostly just seeing how things worked there. I definitely will sing next time I'm sure!


----------



## daddyoh70

ConnieLynn said:


> Spreading my rep in this thread. If you didn't get any, it's because I had to spread it around more
> 
> Celebrating in Florida last week. I'm a wee bit intoxicated in the bottom photo
> 
> View attachment 114520
> 
> 
> View attachment 114522
> 
> 
> View attachment 114521



You look great! Your "tipsy" face is adoreable!


----------



## daddyoh70

Saoirse said:


>



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Surlysomething said:


> You're too cute. Looks like a great vacation!



Thank you! It was a freaking awesome vacation. Now I just need to do it another 51 weeks a year 



daddyoh70 said:


> You look great! Your "tipsy" face is adoreable!



Thought about you on vacation. We watched the sunset every evening and there was a young man who moved down the beach a couple of evenings playing bagpipes. It was lovely.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Me and my boy in our new home state of Arkansas!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

ConnieLynn said:


> Spreading my rep in this thread. If you didn't get any, it's because I had to spread it around more
> 
> Celebrating in Florida last week. I'm a wee bit intoxicated in the bottom photo
> 
> View attachment 114520
> 
> 
> View attachment 114522
> 
> 
> View attachment 114521



Liquor looks good on you...LOL! Seriously, you look gorgeous in these pics!


----------



## Oona

Celebrating my birthday over the weekend! 

View attachment 10246653_765227550177874_6743588032521691110_n.jpg


View attachment 1610038_10202876074197174_4229587923346946232_n.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

me and my friend on the bus on our way out to shake our bootys


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at my desk trying to impress. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Wedding one day... tanning the next!


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Wedding one day... tanning the next!



Sounds like the right order---saves the risk of having the wedding party all red 

(seriously--sounds like a pretty good weekend)


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 114744


My nephew, my dog, his mom/my friend (taking the picture), and I. It was Sunday Funday - all day at the beach and enjoying the festivities.


----------



## Tad

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 114744
> 
> 
> My nephew, my dog, his mom/my friend (taking the picture), and I. It was Sunday Funday - all day at the beach and enjoying the festivities.



This is a totally awesome picture. I hope you'll get to look at it years from now and smile and remembrances of that day


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Sounds like the right order---saves the risk of having the wedding party all red
> 
> (seriously--sounds like a pretty good weekend)



It was.  And guess what!

I'm red. lol


----------



## Webmaster

Well, it's always interesting to me to see how people change over time. So here's a pic of me as a young buck way back when back in the day, and then a new one, near retirement age. It'd be fun to have a thread "FAs then and now" but I leave that for someone else to start. 

View attachment conrad_ny_1974_vs_ca_2014_800.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Webmaster said:


> Well, it's always interesting to me to see how people change over time. So here's a pic of me as a young buck way back when back in the day, and then a new one, near retirement age. It'd be fun to have a thread "FAs then and now" but I leave that for someone else to start.



Love this.

And I swear I saw a thread somewhere that was similar to that... I was actually wanting to post something similar.


----------



## FatAndProud

Our webmaster used to look like Frank Zappa. That is amazing.


----------



## Shan34

Webmaster said:


> Well, it's always interesting to me to see how people change over time. So here's a pic of me as a young buck way back when back in the day, and then a new one, near retirement age. It'd be fun to have a thread "FAs then and now" but I leave that for someone else to start.



Noooo I freaking missed out on these pics!! Or they just aren't loading for me, in any case, it's a bummer 

First pic from the local baseball game a couple nights ago. The next two are taken in South Dakota where I went for vacation.

View attachment 1513658_486624401469324_6643466228000865874_n.jpg


View attachment IMG955922.jpg


View attachment IMG958278.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Shan34 said:


> Noooo I freaking missed out on these pics!! Or they just aren't loading for me, in any case, it's a bummer




I'm confused myself. A lot of the images on the site have been broken image icons lately... I don't know why he would've taken it down, and yours aren't even showing up for me.


----------



## Never2fat4me

I am having same problem. Glad it is not just me; I thought it might be my new computer or because I am in Belgium now.

- Chris


----------



## CarlaSixx

Attachment images never load for me anymore  Kinda glad it's not just me, but sad that I don't get to see faces!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

I do have the same problems.
I did believe it was only a my issue, but it seems a common problem.
I tried to contact the webmaster with the command "contact us" but I received in my email an error message back.
I wish that the issues can be recovered quickly


----------



## Dromond

The problem is the login cookie is not being properly set. Log out, then log back in. That should cure the problem.


----------



## Never2fat4me

Dromond said:


> The problem is the login cookie is not being properly set. Log out, then log back in. That should cure the problem.



Didn't work for me. Tried on both MS Explorer and Google Chrome, but still have same problem on both.

- Chris


----------



## x0emnem0x

Never2fat4me said:


> Didn't work for me. Tried on both MS Explorer and Google Chrome, but still have same problem on both.
> 
> - Chris



I've logged in and out and that doesn't work either.


----------



## Dromond

Clear your cookies and browser cache. See if that works.


----------



## loopytheone

I know nothing I do seems to help...


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dromond said:


> Clear your cookies and browser cache. See if that works.



I actually just did that like a week ago and it did nothing.


----------



## Dromond

Huh.

I was having the problem myself, but solved it. I'm now trying to remember what I did. :doh:


----------



## Tad

I have picture set NOT to show up automatically (I have to hit a link), and those links work. However, when I go look at people's profiles, the pictures there are not showing up. So I think it is something in the auto-loading of pictures.

And I just ran a complete clean with CCcleaner (clears cookies, caches, everything) and that didn't change anything for me.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

I think it could be caused by a problem of the database or the permissions to read the folder where the pictures are saved.


----------



## Yakatori

But maybe that means....I'm dead....



Shan34 said:


> _...The next two are taken in South Dakota where I went for vacation_...


What's the 2nd one of?


----------



## Micara

I am also having the viewing issue. First thing I tried was cleaning out my history, flushing my dns cache, and logging out and logging back in. No dice.


----------



## Shan34

OK, good to know that many are having issues! 


Yakatori said:


> But maybe that means....I'm dead....
> 
> What's the 2nd one of?


Yakatori's a ZOMBIE!  The second picture was taken at the Wounded Knee Memorial (mass grave site) in the Pine Ridge Indian reservation. Was very cool, but if you ever go be prepare for residents asking if you'd like to buy handmade jewelry. I didn't mind at all, and shared some cold Cokes and ding dongs with a couple of them lol....and I did get a cool necklace.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I tried logging out and in again as well as clearing cookies/cache etc., and no dice. However, I have found that if I'm logged OUT, I can see the link to the attachment - and if I then click that link, it takes me to a login page. When I then enter my login details, it takes me straight to the attachment I wanted to see. However, from there I can't go back and view other photos in the thread or anything - I have to repeat the process for any attachment I want to view.


----------



## The Orange Mage

If you're logged in, the attachment URLs are pointing to *cdn*.dimensionsmagazine.com for some reason. Copying the URL from the page source and deleting the cdn sub-domain from the URL leads right to the file. I PM'd Webmaster about this, I think.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I tried logging out and in again as well as clearing cookies/cache etc., and no dice. However, I have found that if I'm logged OUT, I can see the link to the attachment - and if I then click that link, it takes me to a login page. When I then enter my login details, it takes me straight to the attachment I wanted to see. However, from there I can't go back and view other photos in the thread or anything - I have to repeat the process for any attachment I want to view.



I'm not sure if it's because I did the above, or because it's fixed for everyone, but attachments are visible to me now.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm not sure if it's because I did the above, or because it's fixed for everyone, but attachments are visible to me now.



Hahahahahahaaha. I posted the above, and the second the page refreshed from me posting it, bam - no more visible attachments. I give up.


----------



## x0emnem0x

I did absolutely nothing and I can see attachments now!


----------



## Surlysomething

Works for me now too. Yes!

:bow:


----------



## CarlaSixx

Same here! I can see them again! So much I need to go back and look at, now.


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

I see all, thanks to the webmaster


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Yep, fixed for me again, too. Yay!


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at my desk,trying to look a bit sexy. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## baxter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111647
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party for the organization that I volunteer for today.
> 
> We had a nice time



Wow so sexy:smitten:


----------



## Am Jim

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at my desk,trying to look a bit sexy.



Well, you're pretty good at it!


----------



## Oona

Hanging out and being goofy with Mr Boyfriend 

View attachment 10245549_775079605859335_610236521769145082_n.jpg


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Pic 1. Fat Fashion!! I have taken to being a little more fashionable. Let me tell you it is hard to find clothes for my body shape! 

Pic 2. Me having a drink for my birthday ( May the Fouth be with you  ). It was a nasty drink PS

Pic 3. My Coworkers new baby and me. I got to hold and rock this sweet baby boy to sleep at 6 days old. What a precious lil guy he is. 

View attachment fat fashion.jpg


View attachment nasty drink.jpg


View attachment baby hay.jpg


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Webmaster said:


> Well, it's always interesting to me to see how people change over time. So here's a pic of me as a young buck way back when back in the day, and then a new one, near retirement age. It'd be fun to have a thread "FAs then and now" but I leave that for someone else to start.



I LOVE THIS!!!!!


----------



## Webmaster

Sorry for the image attachment issue. I hope it's all back to working now. Sometimes all this tech stuff behind the scenes can be quite time-consuming to track down. Time to pass this on to someone who doesn't mind fiddling with the nuts and bolts!


----------



## Paul

Thanks Conrad for all you "behind the scenes" work. It is appreciated.:happy:



Webmaster said:


> Sorry for the image attachment issue. I hope it's all back to working now. Sometimes all this tech stuff behind the scenes can be quite time-consuming to track down. Time to pass this on to someone who doesn't mind fiddling with the nuts and bolts!


----------



## MarkZ

Cat said:


> And a couple of weeks ago in Alaska. Glacier National Park and Mt Roberts specifically.



Still one of the most beautiful women on planet earth! Glad I was sitting down for bathing suit pic:smitten:smitten:

Coming to see my son in Vegas late fall, maybe you will have time to say hello to an old friend? 

Mark


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

BriannaBombshell said:


> Pic 1. Fat Fashion!! I have taken to being a little more fashionable. Let me tell you it is hard to find clothes for my body shape!
> 
> Pic 2. Me having a drink for my birthday ( May the Fouth be with you  ). It was a nasty drink PS
> 
> Pic 3. My Coworkers new baby and me. I got to hold and rock this sweet baby boy to sleep at 6 days old. What a precious lil guy he is.



Hi Brianna 
I'm glad to see pics of you


----------



## Mishty

One time I was dead and went to a prom at a fancy hotel. 

View attachment 10371470_914815106813_5390585616851163049_n.jpg


View attachment 10345533_10202179202909568_5042923246541924146_n.jpg


View attachment 10407544_10202179220069997_1004039894428496212_n.jpg


View attachment 10407788_10202179299071972_1227312057333506505_n.jpg


----------



## BriannaBombshell

ssbbw_lovers said:


> Hi Brianna
> I'm glad to see pics of you



Hi!!! Thank you hope you are well


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

BriannaBombshell said:


> Hi!!! Thank you hope you are well


I'm good thanks  
hugs


----------



## Marlayna

Oona said:


> Hanging out and being goofy with Mr Boyfriend


Great pair!


----------



## pagan22

Went to a gay bar with my dad and his friends for an after party for the play they were all in. This hunk was the only straight guy there and played a stripper in the play. It was such a fun night! 

View attachment ForumRunner_20140616_223037.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Being a happy flower.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Being a happy flower.



d'awwwwww!


----------



## missyj1978

Movie date with my baby HeavyDuty24 :wubu: Such a great night!!

View attachment 10445462_804366596243298_7969473028443148986_n.jpg


----------



## vardon_grip

pagan22 said:


> Went to a gay bar with my dad and his friends for an after party for the play they were all in. This hunk was the only straight guy there and played a stripper in the play. It was such a fun night!
> 
> View attachment 115022



OMG!
Absolut for THREE BUCKS after 11pm? 
Now that's friggin' HAWT!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

scootin' :bounce:


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigCutieMargot said:


> scootin' :bounce:




Love it! And that outfit! Girl you fierce. :bow:


----------



## Tad

BigCutieMargot said:


> scootin' :bounce:



Looking all stylish and European


----------



## AuntHen

BigCutieMargot said:


> scootin' :bounce:




you look so much like Lea Michelle


----------



## CleverBomb

BigCutieMargot said:


> scootin' :bounce:



Cute! 
BTW, is that a Honda Aero 50?


----------



## BigCutieMargot

CleverBomb said:


> Cute!
> BTW, is that a Honda Aero 50?



haha, i have no idea  i think so? it's my friend's bike, i just had to ride it!


----------



## FatAndProud

View attachment 115138


Chowing down after being at the beach from 10 am to 6pm.


----------



## Dromond

Pulchritudinous!


----------



## CleverBomb

BigCutieMargot said:


> haha, i have no idea  i think so? it's my friend's bike, i just had to ride it!


Upon closer examination, it's a Spree -- originally red, rattle-can painted black probably to cover up having been dropped a few times over the years... Rear turn signals are missing. 

No great shakes for performance, but it had "cute" NAILED. Fairly simple mechanically, too.

I wanted one back in the '80s, until I realized that what I really wanted was a Yamaha Riva 180* or a Honda Helix** (didn't get either of those, ended up with an old Vespa instead which suited me fine).


*You may know it as the protagonist's motorscooter in the movie _Larry Crowne_.

** A boxy bobsled-looking bike. Three of them competed in this year's Scooter Cannonball, from Alaska to New Orleans. The newest was 10 years old; the oldest, 27. All three finished.


----------



## Blockierer

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 115138
> 
> 
> Chowing down after being at the beach from 10 am to 6pm.


Pretty lady with nice boobies.


----------



## FatAndProud

Blockierer said:


> Pretty lady with nice boobies.



I was blessed


----------



## FatAndProud

Dromond said:


> Pulchritudinous!



Thank you!


----------



## MattB

Finished my first 8k yesterday at the 'World's Largest Kilt Race', and I believe they set another attendance record this year. 

No medals handed out for this race, just a free beer and a pair of glorious wool socks. The Scots spare no expense, as I am lead to believe.


----------



## one2one

MattB said:


> Finished my first 8k yesterday at the 'World's Largest Kilt Race', and I believe they set another attendance record this year.
> 
> No medals handed out for this race, just a free beer and a pair of glorious wool socks. The Scots spare no expense, as I am lead to believe.



This is fantastic! Congratulations on the 8K.


----------



## ~nai'a~

MattB said:


> Finished my first 8k yesterday at the 'World's Largest Kilt Race', and I believe they set another attendance record this year.
> 
> No medals handed out for this race, just a free beer and a pair of glorious wool socks. The Scots spare no expense, as I am lead to believe.




Wow 8k! Bravoooooo! :bow:

Ah and the kilt... I love men in kilts!  Great picture! A little hot at the moment for the sox I think!


----------



## MattB

Thanks! 

Yes, if the socks ever see any duty it certainly won't be until winter hits again.


----------



## Saisha

Congratulations on the 8K! How many participants were in it?


----------



## MattB

Saisha said:


> Congratulations on the 8K! How many participants were in it?



Last I heard, over 2100. Should easily be another record for kilt races.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

MattB said:


> Finished my first 8k yesterday at the 'World's Largest Kilt Race', and I believe they set another attendance record this year.
> 
> No medals handed out for this race, just a free beer and a pair of glorious wool socks. The Scots spare no expense, as I am lead to believe.



That's awesome!! Congratulations! :bow:


----------



## Deacone

I wore a dress to my friend's wedding. I've only ever worn a dress one other time in my adult life and that was at my own wedding. Feels weird. Loving the rockabilly feel though


----------



## Paul

You look fantastic in a dress. I would recomend you wear dresses more often. I also love the long hair. What a lovely picture.



Deacone said:


> I wore a dress to my friend's wedding. I've only ever worn a dress one other time in my adult life and that was at my own wedding. Feels weird. Loving the rockabilly feel though


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

You rock that dress! I hope you'll consider adding a couple more to your wardrobe: the style suits you right down to the ground. :smitten:


----------



## Gingembre

Lovely, Deacone! Where is that dress from??


----------



## Fatgirlfan

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 115138
> 
> 
> Chowing down after being at the beach from 10 am to 6pm.



You should be called fat and beautiful


----------



## ToniTails

that is super cute- and seeing it paired with those shoes makes me tempted to wear a dress!






Paul said:


> You look fantastic in a dress. I would recomend you wear dresses more often. I also love the long hair. What a lovely picture.


----------



## ToniTails

absolutely gorgeous!




Demonia BBW said:


> Demonia BBW said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey guys here are a couple of shots of me dancing at a community event in my town!
Click to expand...


----------



## Deacone

Gingembre said:


> Lovely, Deacone! Where is that dress from??



http://www.dangerousfx.co.uk/ my dear 

Thank you everyone. I will be definitely investing in more rockabilly/vintage dresses. maybe with more POOF of the petticoat lol


----------



## Saisha

Deacone said:


> http://www.dangerousfx.co.uk/ my dear
> 
> Thank you everyone. I will be definitely investing in more rockabilly/vintage dresses. maybe with more POOF of the petticoat lol



Thanks for posting the link to that site - they have some very pretty pieces  You should wear more vintage styles - you look so pretty in them! You have that 40's/50's glam about you  and I also liked your shoes too!


----------



## ConnieLynn

FatAndProud said:


> Chowing down after being at the beach from 10 am to 6pm.



Looks like fun and you got sun  



MattB said:


> Finished my first 8k yesterday at the 'World's Largest Kilt Race', and I believe they set another attendance record this year.
> 
> No medals handed out for this race, just a free beer and a pair of glorious wool socks. The Scots spare no expense, as I am lead to believe.



Ahhh a man in a kilt. Congratulations 



Deacone said:


> I wore a dress to my friend's wedding. I've only ever worn a dress one other time in my adult life and that was at my own wedding. Feels weird. Loving the rockabilly feel though



I'm anti-dress as well, but have found that the secret is finding one that feels comfortable and wearing comfy shoes. You nailed it. Oh, and the lady in the red hat


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

At my daughter's graduation from college in May and on vacation at the Nickelodeon Resort in Orlando, FLorida


----------



## Saisha

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At my daughter's graduation from college in May and on vacation at the Nickelodeon Resort in Orlando, FLorida



Oh congratulations to your daughter  and you both look so pretty!


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At my daughter's graduation from college in May and on vacation at the Nickelodeon Resort in Orlando, FLorida



Great pics! I like what you did with your hair in that second one--looks a lot cooler for the Florida heat! 

And congratulations to your daughter, and best wishes for whatever she is taking on next.


----------



## luvmybhm

congrat GEF! best wishes to your daughter during the next phase of her life!

we are leaving sunday night to go to texas for a couple of weeks to visit my brother. will try to get some pics!


----------



## Tad

I had posted this on the BHM board last week, showing what I'd been doing with my time off.... but I suppose it applies here, too.


----------



## veggieforever

*Today my partner and I went on a 1.5hr boat trip across the Firth of Forth to take in the sights, wildlife and also to catch a few rays. It was truly wonderful! Well, had to take advantage of the blazing Scottish sunshine as it is soooo rare! lol xXx* 

View attachment me boat feet up.jpg


View attachment me boat 3 peace sign.jpg


View attachment forth belle full.jpg


View attachment forth.jpg


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At my daughter's graduation from college in May and on vacation at the Nickelodeon Resort in Orlando, FLorida



Hi Caroline. 
Compliments for the graduation of your daughter. 
And best wishes for her future.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at work,AC is on and it's so cold I brought a sweatshirt with me!BRRRRRRRRR! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Saisha

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> Just me at work,AC is on and it's so cold I brought a sweatshirt with me!BRRRRRRRRR!



You look good in red but sorry you were so cold!


Contemplating the universe....

View attachment 115558


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Saisha said:


> Contemplating the universe....
> 
> View attachment 115558



"And if you gaze for long into the abyss, the abyss also gazes into you."
--Nietzsche

In your case, the abyss has a really nice view.


----------



## Saisha

Dr. Feelgood said:


> And....



Thank you


----------



## x0emnem0x

Living... drunkly.


----------



## vardon_grip

Playing golf at Bear's Best: Las Vegas, NV.
Hole #4 174 yd.
Par 3
(Club selection-8 iron)

Bear's Best is a collection of 18 golf holes hand picked by Jack Nicklaus from his 270 golf courses around the world. This particular hole is modeled after hole #7 at Old Works Golf Club-Anaconda, MT. and features black sand waste area and bunker.

The temperature was 107&#730;. Two bottles of Powerade, three bottles of water, two bananas and a cooling towel made the day more than bearable. It was a typical desert course with very few trees and a lot of bunkers and waste area. Desert hares, roadrunners and quail roamed the course while a few Red-tailed Hawks flew cover. The sky was beautiful shade of Maya blue. The Bermuda fairways were well manicured and the Bent greens were firm and quick, yet accepting. It was such a great course that I enjoyed every shot I made. In fact, it so great that I didn't even notice the desert heat.


----------



## Surlysomething

Great picture! It sounds like you were in your own little slice of heaven...it's what life's all about!

As for the heat, once I give myself up to it and don't fight and whine about how uncomfortable I am it's actually easy to kind of love it. I embrace the sloth life in the summer. "Live slow, die whenever"




ps: nice ass! 




vardon_grip said:


> Playing golf at Bear's Best: Las Vegas, NV.
> Hole #4 174 yd.
> Par 3
> (Club selection-8 iron)
> 
> Bear's Best is a collection of 18 golf holes hand picked by Jack Nicklaus from his 270 golf courses around the world. This particular hole is modeled after hole #7 at Old Works Golf Club-Anaconda, MT. and features black sand waste area and bunker.
> 
> The temperature was 107&#730;. Two bottles of Powerade, three bottles of water, two bananas and a cooling towel made the day more than bearable. It was a typical desert course with very few trees and a lot of bunkers and waste area. Desert hares, roadrunners and quail roamed the course while a few Red-tailed Hawks flew cover. The sky was beautiful shade of Maya blue. The Bermuda fairways were well manicured and the Bent greens were firm and quick, yet accepting. It was such a great course that I enjoyed every shot I made. In fact, it so great that I didn't even notice the desert heat.


----------



## vardon_grip

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture! It sounds like you were in your own little slice of heaven...it's what life's all about!
> 
> As for the heat, once I give myself up to it and don't fight and whine about how uncomfortable I am it's actually easy to kind of love it. I embrace the sloth life in the summer. "Live slow, die whenever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: nice ass!



I had the biggest grin on my face the whole round and was laughing with joy (literally) as I tooled down the fairway. It's a good thing I didn't see another person for 16 holes or they would have thought I was a madman.
Some people do drugs for fun, some play video games...I golf. 

ps. Thanks!


----------



## Tracyarts

Enjoying one of the rocking chairs at Murdoch's in Galveston. It's a pair of big buildings on piers, out over the beach that mostly sells souvenirs and beach stuff, but also has a bar and snack shop. Between the buildings, there is a big covered deck with a bunch of these awesome rocking chairs where you can sit and look out through the railing, towards the Gulf of Mexico. 






There is water out past the railing, but it was a hazy morning and my craptacular phone camera couldn't handle the contrast between shade and light. It's so relaxing to be up there, feeling the breeze and listening to the waves. If you look down through the spaces between the deck boards you can see the water. One of my favorite places to just sit and relax and enjoy the beach without being down on the sand.


----------



## Oona

Took my derpy dog to the vet (for the first time) last week. He doesn't seem bothered at all. 

View attachment 10559190_802512819782680_1825493931_n.jpg


----------



## Marlayna

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> At my daughter's graduation from college in May and on vacation at the Nickelodeon Resort in Orlando, FLorida


Lovely. I'm sure your daughter is as proud of her classy mother, as you are of your daughter.:bow:


----------



## Deacone

With Optimus Prime (and my sister) at Universal Studios in Singapore last week!


----------



## Mabru

which nice lady, I'm very impressed!!!


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> With Optimus Prime (and my sister) at Universal Studios in Singapore last week!



Doh, can't rep you at the moment, but that is awesome! (both being with OP, and being in Singapore  )


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> Doh, can't rep you at the moment, but that is awesome! (both being with OP, and being in Singapore  )


#

Haha thanks. I was in Malaysia visiting family for the first time in 10 years and they took us to Singapore for the weekend. Was rather fantastic! I even managed to shift around my bulk a bit so i got to ride on all the rides i wanted. Hooray for moldable belly lol


----------



## Saisha

Tad said:


> Doh, can't rep you at the moment, but that is awesome! (both being with OP, and being in Singapore  )



Got her for ya!


----------



## bmann0413

Me (with my sifu) graduating to White Sash in American Kung-fu. Not bad considering that I just started, like, two weeks ago. lol


----------



## Ruffie

Me in my garden. My Delphiniums are taller than I am this year! 

View attachment IMG_0599.jpg


----------



## Saisha

bmann0413 said:


> Me (with my sifu) graduating to White Sash in American Kung-fu. Not bad considering that I just started, like, two weeks ago. lol



Congratulations! :bow:



Ruffie said:


> Me in my garden. My Delphiniums are taller than I am this year!



Oh you look so pretty!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Ruffie, LTNS! You look lovely!


----------



## BigCutieMargot

laid out at the pool today.. it was glorious





and, all dressed up to see gia gunn (from rupaul's drag race) last weekend!


----------



## x0emnem0x

BigCutieMargot said:


> laid out at the pool today.. it was glorious



That first pic looks so vintage! Sexy too!


----------



## loopytheone

My trip to the Isle of Skye! (I'm pointing to some beach cows)


----------



## Webmaster

Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands. 

View attachment 2014-07-29_conrad_felton_800.jpg


----------



## mp7251

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Thanks for the years of selfless sacrifice and devotion to BBWs and admirers


----------



## x0emnem0x

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Thank you. <3


----------



## Tad

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Thank you so much for all your years keeping this running (and the print magazine before it), and for finding new hands to carry things forward--you've really been influential in so many lives through this site, and I'm so glad that this site will carry on into the future.

:bow:


----------



## MattB

Wow, thanks for everything Chief! All the best!


----------



## DaisyBBW

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



I'm a newbie but I wish you the best!


----------



## loopytheone

Thank you so much for everything, I hope you have an awesome time in the future!


----------



## spookytwigg

Good luck in all future ventures! You did a Damn fine job here.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Good luck Webmaster


----------



## Gingembre

All the best, Conrad. Thank you for creating such a safe haven.


----------



## J34

Thank you very much for everything Conrad! You've done such an amazing job in creating this place and keeping it running for so long. I wish nothing but the best to you. 

I hope this is not a goodbye forever. Will look forward to your posts whenever they come


----------



## Paul

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Thanks for all you have done over the years--you will be missed. Hopefully you will return with a post or two from time to time. You truly are a web/internet pioneer, and as well as a pioneer in the bbw/ssbbw community online. You set up one of the first, if not the first, safe online community for the size acceptance community at a time when very few persons had a computer, an internet connection or even knew what the internet was. Thank you for the 20 years (if I have my dates correct) that you have run the DimensionsMagazine web site and its associated forums. You will be missed. Please keep in touch.

BTW what does the future hold for you as you "move on"...if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## one2one

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



You will be missed! Thank you for all that you've done to take your own corner of the world and make it better.


----------



## Jah

Good luck Conrad! Thank you for creating dims. You will be missed!


----------



## Saisha

loopytheone said:


> My trip to the Isle of Skye! (I'm pointing to some beach cows)



What a cute picture of you 



Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



So sorry to hear you are leaving but hope you stop by once in awhile. Thank you for creating a haven for us.


----------



## Oona

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Thank you for everything you've done here. May your future be just as amazing as you are! &#9829;


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at work,feeling good about myself ! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.


Thanks for keeping the lights on in this little corner of the Internet for all these years, and all the best in your future endeavors.


----------



## Donna

Been doing a little extra living this week. Thursday night I met Elvis (or a reasonable facsimile thereof) and last night my husband and I sponsored another wrestling event. Afterwards he snapped my picture with 'The Torcher'.


----------



## Ruffie

Having a Mexican Bulldog with my best friend for her Birthday. 

View attachment 10455403_310495569131162_7614233376881771597_n.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn

Ruffie said:


> Having a Mexican Bulldog with my best friend for her Birthday.



Ruffie, you look great! And thanks for introducing me to a new drink

I am lucky to have access to a pool this month. An acquaintance manages a small apartment complex, and gave me an open invitation. I've been six times in the past two weeks  Floating around for a couple of hours makes me feel so good.

View attachment 116027


View attachment 116028


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

ConnieLynn said:


> Floating around for a couple of hours makes me feel so good.
> 
> View attachment 116027
> 
> 
> View attachment 116028



You look ecstatically happy! Also, cute as a button.*


*Buttons come in a variety of sizes, all of which are cute.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Thanks  I'm definitely a water baby, albeit for 2 hours at a time and slathered in spf50. 




Dr. Feelgood said:


> You look ecstatically happy! Also, cute as a button.*
> 
> 
> *Buttons come in a variety of sizes, all of which are cute.


----------



## Ruffie

Thanks Connie Lynn! I am jealous as today it is very hot and humid and looking at you so happy and refreshed makes me wish I could have access to a pool too.


----------



## Deacone

ConnieLynn said:


> Ruffie, you look great! And thanks for introducing me to a new drink
> 
> I am lucky to have access to a pool this month. An acquaintance manages a small apartment complex, and gave me an open invitation. I've been six times in the past two weeks  Floating around for a couple of hours makes me feel so good.



That looks wonderful - I wish I applied SPF50 to myself. I thought I was in the shade - I ended up beetroot red from a sun which was behind the clouds - at least i have a tan now lol 

View attachment IMG_2103.JPG


----------



## Saisha

Love seeing everyone enjoying themselves - great photos


----------



## Micara

Comic Con, Year 4... posing with Joel Hodgson and Tom Servo...


----------



## instantkarma

Went for a walk this past weekend with family members up on the MA/CT border by the Farmington River. It's so beautiful and peaceful there.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

instantkarma said:


> Went for a walk this past weekend with family members up on the MA/CT border by the Farmington River. It's so beautiful and peaceful there.



Love the shirt and background- looks like it must have been a lovely walk!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Double Post


----------



## firefly

Me, trying to understand how a gps-thingi works...


----------



## Tad

Great pics here lately!

Also.....



firefly said:


> Me, trying to understand how a gps-thingi works...



I'm glad the picture is not of you standing in the middle of the stream thinking "there was supposed to be a bridge here....."


----------



## Blockierer

firefly said:


> Me, trying to understand how a gps-thingi works...


Wow, jetzt sehe ich auch mal die Lady von Germany. 
War bestimmt ein anstrengender Workout.


----------



## loopytheone

I love all of these pictures, you all look so happy!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Deacone said:


> That looks wonderful - I wish I applied SPF50 to myself. I thought I was in the shade - I ended up beetroot red from a sun which was behind the clouds - at least i have a tan now lol



Banana Boat Kids SPF 50 is the best sun block ever. I've used it on two week long vacations now where I was in the sun for hours a day. No burn, plus I managed to get a freckle tan.



Micara said:


> Comic Con, Year 4... posing with Joel Hodgson and Tom Servo...



I always love your Comic Con photos. Looks like so much fun, and you always find the cute men 



instantkarma said:


> Went for a walk this past weekend with family members up on the MA/CT border by the Farmington River. It's so beautiful and peaceful there.



You look great and what a lovely location.



firefly said:


> Me, trying to understand how a gps-thingi works...



I recognize that look; I wear it often.


----------



## Micara

This pic is so embarrassingly awful that I had to share it.

Hockey brings out the lunatic in me.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Micara said:


> This pic is so embarrassingly awful that I had to share it.
> 
> Hockey brings out the lunatic in me.



I seriously love you lol.


----------



## Surlysomething

This is amazing. 



Micara said:


> This pic is so embarrassingly awful that I had to share it.
> 
> Hockey brings out the lunatic in me.


----------



## supersizebbw

Taking a walk on the wild side


----------



## loopytheone

These are videos rather than pictures but I can't think of a better thread for them that this one! I decided to get my dogs involved in the ALS Ice bucket challenge but thought it would be mean to throw water on them so I thought of something else instead! And I think these two super-short videos sum up my craziness perfectly! =3

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdl42XM_odg"]Freedom's turn![/ame]

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLkAr0Vt6jE"]Luna's turn![/ame]


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I've been living in Australia for over 8 months now, and I still get excited when I have an excuse to go into Sydney (we live in the suburbs outside it) and explore for the day.  The first pic is me on the train into the city, and the second one is (of course) the requisite Opera House in the Background pic.  I love this city. :wubu:

View attachment Me_on_train_Sept112014_forumsize.jpg


View attachment Me_OperaHouse_Sept112014_forumsize.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

Me at a wedding 
View attachment 116400


----------



## Saisha

Everyone looks fantastic and so pretty & vibrant!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ohio Lady said:


> Me at a wedding
> View attachment 116400


I like the dress- you look cute


----------



## luvhips

Sydney one of my favorite cities. Love the Rocks area reminds me of New Orleans


----------



## Ohio Lady

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like the dress- you look cute


Thank you so much


----------



## Ohio Lady

instantkarma said:


> Went for a walk this past weekend with family members up on the MA/CT border by the Farmington River. It's so beautiful and peaceful there.


Really like the shirt.. love the background also.. l love the outdoors.


----------



## Gingembre

On my jollies in Croatia last month.


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name

Gingembre said:


> On my jollies in Croatia last month.



Oooo, where about in Croatia were you? I've always fancied Dubrovnik.


----------



## Deacone

Went to a wedding in the weekend. Rocked a dress for the 3rd time in my life


----------



## Tad

Rocked it indeed! Dresses may not be your favorite thing to wear, but they seem to like you well enough


----------



## Deacone

Thanks ^_^ I think I suit rockabilly dresses more than conventional dresses, but time will tell. I'm only opening up to the idea of me wearing dresses lol


----------



## Surlysomething

Cool dress! You look great. 



Deacone said:


> Went to a wedding in the weekend. Rocked a dress for the 3rd time in my life


----------



## x0emnem0x

Deacone said:


> Went to a wedding in the weekend. Rocked a dress for the 3rd time in my life



We seriously are twins. If I ever wear dresses, it's never just a dress (if I can help it), lol legging and a cute little jacket. But yea, I love the dress!!


----------



## sbell

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Hi Conrad: This is big news and I am surprised there is not more discussion about it. To me you are an FA hero and I will always to grateful for all your efforts on Dimensions. By "Dimensions" I definitely mean to include the magazine (going back to FA-SIG newsletter) as well as the pioneering website. IIRC, the endeavor kicked off in 1984? It's sort of like the Steve Jobs leaving Apple (the first time!) No FA comes close to you in your impact on the community.
Are you transitioning into an emeritus role?
Best wishes! You will be missed!!
Steve


----------



## Amaranthine

I don't typically venture off BHM/FFA, but I've been waiting for way too long to have a chance to partake in this thread.

First being upset that it's so nice, but eventually coming to terms with it (even after realizing that waves have the ability to toss me around like a plaything.) 

View attachment WP_20140918_13_59_47_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140918_14_11_05_Pro#1 copy.jpg


----------



## Dmitra

Amaranthine said:


> I don't typically venture off BHM/FFA, but I've been waiting for way too long to have a chance to partake in this thread.
> 
> First being upset that it's so nice, but eventually coming to terms with it (even after realizing that waves have the ability to toss me around like a plaything.)



That first picture had me worried for the photographer! I hope you had a good time among the waves. Such a beautiful location and young woman.


----------



## Tad

Amaranthine said:


> I don't typically venture off BHM/FFA, but I've been waiting for way too long to have a chance to partake in this thread.
> 
> First being upset that it's so nice, but eventually coming to terms with it (even after realizing that waves have the ability to toss me around like a plaything.)



That first pic just cracks me up. You look SO grumpy! I'm glad you came to terms with it and got out to enjoy the water  The second pic looks down-right idyllic!


----------



## Gingembre

Enter_Witty_Name said:


> Oooo, where about in Croatia were you? I've always fancied Dubrovnik.



We went to Istria - the Northern Region, on the West coast. Not an area I would ever have considered going to, but it was beautiful. Really liked it.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Amaranthine said:


> I don't typically venture off BHM/FFA, but I've been waiting for way too long to have a chance to partake in this thread.
> 
> First being upset that it's so nice, but eventually coming to terms with it (even after realizing that waves have the ability to toss me around like a plaything.)



Welcome to the living thread 

Take from the old chick that loves the water but doesn't like being tumbled in the waves... go out waist deep for balance and turn sideways... makes it much easier.


----------



## ElectricLarryland

Amaranthine said:


> I don't typically venture off BHM/FFA, but I've been waiting for way too long to have a chance to partake in this thread.
> 
> First being upset that it's so nice, but eventually coming to terms with it (even after realizing that waves have the ability to toss me around like a plaything.)



Wow you just get more and more beautiful.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Amaranthine said:


> I don't typically venture off BHM/FFA, but I've been waiting for way too long to have a chance to partake in this thread.
> 
> First being upset that it's so nice, but eventually coming to terms with it (even after realizing that waves have the ability to toss me around like a plaything.)


Very pretty pic of you and love the place where the pics were taken.


----------



## Oona

The fiance and I on our way to run errands this morning 

View attachment us.jpg


----------



## Micara

Hanging with one of my favorite people- our very own dimmer freakyfred- in Dublin!


----------



## Gingembre

Ha! That's a great photo, you two! Hope you have a great trip, micara - where are you planning on visiting?


----------



## Micara

Gingembre said:


> Ha! That's a great photo, you two! Hope you have a great trip, micara - where are you planning on visiting?



Thanks! I'm back home now. I did Dublin, then stayed in Castleford in England, and went over to Liverpool for a day before flying back. It was grand.  Loved it!!!


----------



## ConnieLynn

Micara said:


> Hanging with one of my favorite people- our very own dimmer freakyfred- in Dublin!



You always hang with the best people!


----------



## Amaranthine

Dmitra said:


> That first picture had me worried for the photographer! I hope you had a good time among the waves. Such a beautiful location and young woman.





Tad said:


> That first pic just cracks me up. You look SO grumpy! I'm glad you came to terms with it and got out to enjoy the water  The second pic looks down-right idyllic!





ElectricLarryland said:


> Wow you just get more and more beautiful.





Ohio Lady said:


> Very pretty pic of you and love the place where the pics were taken.



Thank you everyone :happy: And, for the record, I was specifically instructed to look so disgruntled. I'm not sure I could make that face and feel more than 2% serious, no matter where I was. 

Also, @Micara, I'm super jealous of your trip. It looks like you had a fantastic time


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> The fiance and I on our way to run errands this morning



Wait--what?!? I just went digging back through posts, and see him referred to as Mr. Boyfriend in June..... so when did he propose? 

So this may be very belated or something, but CONGRATS!!!!! (and he is a lucky dude!)

In looking through older posts I saw one about him wanting to play MTG with you....I didn't realize you were a Magic player. As if you didn't already have enough awesomeness for four people!


----------



## dblbellybhm

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



Thank you for everything you have done over the years from the FA Sig, Dimensions print, and this website. I have been awed by your level of commitment all these years. You have had an impact on so many lives. Thank you for creating this safe environment and maintaining its high standards for discussion of weight related issues. Good luck in all your future endeavors.


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Wait--what?!? I just went digging back through posts, and see him referred to as Mr. Boyfriend in June..... so when did he propose?
> 
> So this may be very belated or something, but CONGRATS!!!!! (and he is a lucky dude!)
> 
> In looking through older posts I saw one about him wanting to play MTG with you....I didn't realize you were a Magic player. As if you didn't already have enough awesomeness for four people!



Thanks! He proposed a month ago. I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon, but it was a welcomed surprise! We are getting married at the Renaissance Faire here on February 1st


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> Thanks! He proposed a month ago. I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon, but it was a welcomed surprise! We are getting married at the Renaissance Faire here on February 1st



*Oh Oona!! That's so wonderful!! Congrat's to you both. That's made my morning! What a beautiful thing to wake up and read. So happy for you both!!xXx*


----------



## Deacone

Oona said:


> Thanks! He proposed a month ago. I wasn't expecting it to happen so soon, but it was a welcomed surprise! We are getting married at the Renaissance Faire here on February 1st



Congrats my dear! I want to see ALL of the pictures. That sounds like a fucking cool wedding


----------



## Oona

veggieforever said:


> *Oh Oona!! That's so wonderful!! Congrat's to you both. That's made my morning! What a beautiful thing to wake up and read. So happy for you both!!xXx*





Deacone said:


> Congrats my dear! I want to see ALL of the pictures. That sounds like a fucking cool wedding




Thank you, ladies! I will definitely share pics after!


----------



## ClashCityRocker

co-worker snapped this the other morning before work, then sent it to me in true stalker fashion  i'm not sad here, just listening to augustus pablo to get the day going


----------



## Deacone

Got 2 new piercings to add to the collection today!


----------



## Oona

Deacone said:


> Got 2 new piercings to add to the collection today!



rawr! I love em!


----------



## supersizebbw

Selfie


----------



## landshark

Me and my wife at Sea World. 

View attachment IMG_0112.JPG


----------



## landshark

The pic above was from 2011. This is from earlier this week. My wife has worked hard to lose some weight and you can see the difference in her face in these two pics. Very proud of her! 

View attachment Capt America!.jpg


----------



## Deacone

She looks beautiful in both and happy in both Happily_married - you guys look so cute together


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> She looks beautiful in both and happy in both Happily_married - you guys look so cute together



What Deacone said ^^^^


----------



## ConnieLynn

Took a cruise to the Bahamas. This was my first fruity drink (a swirl of half mango daiquiri and half pina colada), but I tried at least twenty different concoctions during the week. 

View attachment 116759


I swear I've worn a bathing suit more times in this year than in the last 10 years. This is at Little Stirrup Cay, one of the tiny islands leased by the cruise lines.

View attachment 116760


View attachment 116761


----------



## Tad

Lovely, ConnieLynn! Looks like you were having a grand time


----------



## landshark

Deacone said:


> She looks beautiful in both and happy in both Happily_married - you guys look so cute together





Tad said:


> What Deacone said ^^^^



Thank you to both of you. I'm a lucky guy!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Fuzzy

ConnieLynn said:


> Took a cruise to the Bahamas. This was my first fruity drink (a swirl of half mango daiquiri and half pina colada), but I tried at least twenty different concoctions during the week.



Which was your favorite? It looks like you didn't burn. I would.. I hates the big yellow face.


----------



## ConnieLynn

Tad said:


> Lovely, ConnieLynn! Looks like you were having a grand time



Thanks, I do love a beach.



Fuzzy said:


> Which was your favorite? It looks like you didn't burn. I would.. I hates the big yellow face.



I don't usually drink frufru cocktails, but I threw caution to the wind and had fun exploring. My favorites were peach daquiries (the only drink I repeated), pomegranite martini, and Kiss on the Lips (a frozen concoction of mango, peach schnapps, grenadine).

My secret to not burning is Banana Boat for Kids spf50. Awesome sunblock. I also know my sun limit and cover up or hit the shade as needed.

The boat had a great salt water pool that we avoided during the day and had pretty much to ourselves at night. I love to swim at night without the hassle of sunblock.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Was in Iowa this weekend for Oktoberfest! Haven't had that much fun in quite awhile... here's a pic of my sister in law and I. <3


----------



## Ohio Lady

happily_married said:


> Me and my wife at Sea World.


Looks like you two are having a blast.. Great picture.


----------



## Ohio Lady

happily_married said:


> The pic above was from 2011. This is from earlier this week. My wife has worked hard to lose some weight and you can see the difference in her face in these two pics. Very proud of her!


She is beautiful either way!! Congratulations on her weight loss.


----------



## Ohio Lady

x0emnem0x said:


> Was in Iowa this weekend for Oktoberfest! Haven't had that much fun in quite awhile... here's a pic of my sister in law and I. <3


Very good pic of you both.


----------



## landshark

x0emnem0x said:


> Was in Iowa this weekend for Oktoberfest! Haven't had that much fun in quite awhile... here's a pic of my sister in law and I. <3



Great pic, x0! You are such a cutie and always seem so bright and positive.

@ Ohio Lady: thank you for your kind words!


----------



## landshark

loopytheone said:


> My trip to the Isle of Skye! (I'm pointing to some beach cows)



Loopy, I don't see too many pics of you, so I wanted to make sure I told you this one is a very nice pic!


----------



## Ohio Lady

@ happily_married, You are very welcome.


----------



## ConnieLynn

x0emnem0x said:


> Was in Iowa this weekend for Oktoberfest! Haven't had that much fun in quite awhile... here's a pic of my sister in law and I. <3



Cute photo. Seems to be a beads thing going on?


----------



## x0emnem0x

ConnieLynn said:


> Cute photo. Seems to be a beads thing going on?



Haha yeah, lot's of fun, music, singing, dancing, and drinking... it was the best.


----------



## Alan

ConnieLynn said:


> Took a cruise to the Bahamas.
> 
> View attachment 116761


(third pic)

Connie, Nice pic...it just may very well be..."Better in the Bahamas"...


----------



## McStephanton

Me with the pouty face for my blog lmao.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

McStephanton said:


> Me with the pouty face for my blog lmao.



Very pretty! Love the shirt


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

McStephanton said:


> Me with the pouty face for my blog lmao.



You are adorable! Love this pic!


----------



## Oona

So I did a thing yesterday...

(the date got pushed up for reasons) 

View attachment IMG_3247.JPG


----------



## lille

Oona said:


> So I did a thing yesterday...
> 
> (the date got pushed up for reasons)



Congratulations!!!


----------



## stoneyman

Oona said:


> So I did a thing yesterday...
> 
> (the date got pushed up for reasons)



Congrats to you!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Is that a MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE, Miss Oona?!?! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Oona

lille said:


> Congratulations!!!





stoneyman said:


> Congrats to you!



Thank you!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Is that a MARRIAGE CERTIFICATE, Miss Oona?!?! Congrats!!!!!



Yes ma'am it is! Thank you!


----------



## Diana_Prince245

I've been working on a Rogue cosplay for a con and it's almost done!

View attachment image-2926643367.jpg


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> So I did a thing yesterday...
> 
> (the date got pushed up for reasons)



Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And also that picture is just so-so-SO awesome. Your smile alone is worth framing, it just catches a feel for the moment so well


----------



## Saisha

Congratulations Oona!!!!  So happy for both of you  and everyone else's pics look great


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Congratulation Oona!




Diana_Prince245 said:


> I've been working on a Rogue cosplay for a con and it's almost done!
> 
> View attachment 116939




I like it- great costume!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Webmaster said:


> Moving on, my dear Dimensions friends and family. See y'all around. And no worries, Dims is in good hands.



So, we're wondering...exactly "who" are the good hands?


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Oona said:


> So I did a thing yesterday...
> 
> (the date got pushed up for reasons)



You are too cute!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And also that picture is just so-so-SO awesome. Your smile alone is worth framing, it just catches a feel for the moment so well



Thanks, Tad! I was told to stop (rather quickly) while signing the license. It caught me off guard lol



Saisha said:


> Congratulations Oona!!!!  So happy for both of you  and everyone else's pics look great





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Congratulation Oona!





Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> You are too cute!




Thank you everyone! <3


----------



## Jack Secret

Oona said:


> So I did a thing yesterday...
> 
> (the date got pushed up for reasons)



that's a great picture


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

In this pic I was on the lunch break at work.
For obvious reasons I modified the background because I was still in the working locals.


My expression was somewhat stupid....lol :doh: 

View attachment working.jpg


----------



## Blockierer

Since I'm no longer able to upload a profile pic - obviously the new Admin was busy  -, I try it in this thread.


----------



## FatAndProud

Blockierer said:


> Since I'm no longer able to upload a profile pic - obviously the new Admin was busy  -, I try it in this thread.



Handsome as always, sir!


----------



## redheadzrule1074

McStephanton said:


> Me with the pouty face for my blog lmao.



Helllooooo Gorgeous!


----------



## Ohio Lady

Congratulations Oona!!


----------



## Deacone

Oona said:


> So I did a thing yesterday...
> 
> (the date got pushed up for reasons)



Congrats m'lady! <3


----------



## supersizebbw

Me too! I've been unable to load a profile pic in the last few weeks, i thought it was just me!



Blockierer said:


> Since I'm no longer able to upload a profile pic - obviously the new Admin was busy  -, I try it in this thread.


Nice pic


----------



## Blockierer

FatAndProud said:


> Handsome as always, sir!





supersizebbw said:


> Me too! I've been unable to load a profile pic in the last few weeks, i thought it was just me!
> 
> 
> Nice pic


Thanks a lot you both. 
Blockie is watching you.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Playing with the camera and being a little crazy.. 
View attachment 117083


----------



## KFD

Low quality selfie from the Matisyahu show at the Ventura theater a few nights back...

Yep... I'm still alive... 

View attachment IMG_1806.JPG


----------



## Shosh

I went out to a neighbouring country town for a visit today.
It was so hot!
We are in for a very hot summer here in Australia.
Ugh, lol.
View attachment 002 (2).jpg


----------



## e.sato

Shosh said:


> I went out to a neighbouring country town for a visit today.
> It was so hot!
> We are in for a very hot summer here in Australia.
> Ugh, lol.
> View attachment 117121


you look great shosh!
Very beautiful picture!


----------



## Shosh

e.sato said:


> you look great shosh!
> Very beautiful picture!



Thank you


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Shosh said:


> We are in for a very hot summer here in Australia.



The only solution is for you to visit the U.S. Australia loses a hottie, we gain one, and the temperature of both is moderated.


----------



## Twilley

This is from Wednesday, GUESS WHAT I DID


----------



## Deacone

Twilley said:


> This is from Wednesday, GUESS WHAT I DID



Went to a pretty awesome gig?


----------



## landshark

Went to a dog show today. We are getting a Leonberger next year! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## landshark

Oh, sorry for the giant photo and angle. I posted straight from my mobile and should have taken the time to edit first! This one is a little more manageable! 

View attachment leo.jpg


----------



## Shosh

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The only solution is for you to visit the U.S. Australia loses a hottie, we gain one, and the temperature of both is moderated.



Hahaha thanks


----------



## Twilley

Deacone said:


> Went to a pretty awesome gig?



The only thing that let me down was the fact that I thought "Decapitated" and "American Sharks" were one band.

Because I would roadie for DECAPITATED AMERICAN SHARKS


----------



## Ohio Lady

At the Subway inside Walmart with daughter in law and grandson 

View attachment 117137


----------



## Tiffany08

very nice pic ohio_lady


----------



## Dex

Wow, Shosh. You look great.


----------



## Shosh

Dex said:


> Wow, Shosh. You look great.



Thanks so much


----------



## Ohio Lady

Tiffany08 said:


> very nice pic ohio_lady


Thank you Tiffany


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> I went out to a neighbouring country town for a visit today.
> It was so hot!
> We are in for a very hot summer here in Australia.
> Ugh, lol.
> View attachment 117121




Despite the heat...you look great!!


----------



## Jack Secret

Shosh said:


> I went out to a neighbouring country town for a visit today.
> It was so hot!
> We are in for a very hot summer here in Australia.
> Ugh, lol.
> View attachment 117121



I can't believe it reached over 80° yesterday in Georgia


----------



## Jack Secret

This is from earlier this year when my middle nephew graduated high school. My brother-in-law, me, middle nephew and my sister. Congratulations Cole! 

View attachment 10338411_4513219164786_5590035738757454567_o.jpg


----------



## McStephanton

Went to a lovely cafe in North London with a friend and she kept taking photos when I wasn't ready lol


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Despite the heat...you look great!!



Thanks Michael 



Jack Secret said:


> I can't believe it reached over 80° yesterday in Georgia




The peach state


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

McStephanton said:


> Went to a lovely cafe in North London with a friend and she kept taking photos when I wasn't ready lol



Great pics- love that dress


----------



## ~nai'a~

A little Halloween «living»... Halloween selfies!  

View attachment IMG_1765.c.jpg


View attachment IMG_1772.c.jpg


----------



## Am Jim

~nai'a~ said:


> A little Halloween «living»... Halloween selfies!



Great costume! Did you get lots of candy and other goodies?


----------



## Deacone

Out for a walk in Westonbirt Aboretum with the husband and my sister and doggle!


----------



## Tad

Awesome pic, Deacone! Looks like a lovely spot, and of course all four of you are awesome (although it looks like the pooch is getting ready to dart off after a squirrel or something!)


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

Lovely photo Deacone!


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> Awesome pic, Deacone! Looks like a lovely spot, and of course all four of you are awesome (although it looks like the pooch is getting ready to dart off after a squirrel or something!)



Nah he was trying to find proper footing, which he found on my husband's feet if you can see  

Thanks Charlotte!


----------



## ~nai'a~

Am Jim said:


> Great costume! Did you get lots of candy and other goodies?



Oh yes I did!


----------



## Am Jim

Oona said:


> My favorite picture from our wedding day <3



Very nice, congrats!!


----------



## youareneverready

Deacone said:


> Out for a walk in Westonbirt Aboretum with the husband and my sister and doggle!



Ooh, I've been there! Such a pretty place, especially in Autumn.


----------



## Surlysomething

Very nice.


You look sooo pretty. 




Oona said:


> My favorite picture from our wedding day <3


----------



## Oona

Am Jim said:


> Very nice, congrats!!



Thanks!



Surlysomething said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> You look sooo pretty.



Thanks, doll!


----------



## stoneyman

Oona said:


> My favorite picture from our wedding day <3



what a great looking couple!!


----------



## Jack Secret

Oona said:


> My favorite picture from our wedding day <3



what a great picture from a happy day


----------



## Micara

Some hockey fun... and we won in a shootout!


----------



## veggieforever

Oona said:


> My favorite picture from our wedding day <3



*Ooooooooooooohhhh CONGRATS!!!! You're such a lovely couple and you look absolutely RADIANT, Oona! You really do. All the very best to you both and may you have a long and blissfully happy marriage.xXx*


----------



## sobie18

Back side of Big Ben 

View attachment IMG_1303sm.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sobie18 said:


> Back side of Big Ben



Awesome! .


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

My cousin at I at Geek Fest  

View attachment SAM_0686.jpg


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

YIKES!!!!!!! I didn't know the pic was going to come out so huge!!!!!


----------



## Jack Secret

Sunshine_Fette said:


> YIKES!!!!!!! I didn't know the pic was going to come out so huge!!!!!



what a great smile


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Jack Secret said:


> what a great smile



And on what an all-out gorgeous lady! :smitten:


----------



## Surlysomething

Great picture! 



Sunshine_Fette said:


> My cousin at I at Geek Fest


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I had cataract surgery on Wednesday (right eye - left eye was three years ago). The bandages came off the next day, but before that I had fun going to local hangouts - coffee shops, grocery stores, et c., and going "Arrrgh!" It's Capt. Long John Longjohns (middle name is Dirty, if you want to know). I'd pound my cane on the floor as I snarled "Gimmie a double espresso and make it snappy! Me schooner is double-parked outside." 

Nobody fainted or asked me to leave. Mostly it was ROFLAO.

By the way, everything is fine. "See" you around. 

View attachment Robert cataract surgery 2014B.jpg


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> I went out to a neighbouring country town for a visit today.
> It was so hot!
> We are in for a very hot summer here in Australia.
> Ugh, lol.
> View attachment 117121



Looking wonderful!!! :bow:


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Looking wonderful!!! :bow:



Aww thanks Mikey


----------



## Ohio Lady

In the Christmas Spirit at a party in our community here where I live. 

View attachment 117954


----------



## Sunshine_Fette

Ohio Lady said:


> In the Christmas Spirit at a party in our community here where I live.
> 
> Awww, you look so pretty!


----------



## BCHolly

This is such a good idea for a thread  x


----------



## dharmabean

I did a "Arts-n-Carafs" (Drink and Paint) event with my mom. This is a picture of me in the background (in black, really focused on my work) lol. The hostess took pictures of us working. I have never really painted before.. This was pretty fun thing to do with my mom.

View attachment Untitled-4.jpg



End Result


----------



## Ruffie

Visiting mom in the nursing home at Christmas. We didn't think she would make it to Christmas having been in the hospital three times in the past three weeks as the Cancer progresses and is shutting down her organs. So this picture is really about living and enjoying the moments we have left and creating memories. 

View attachment IMG_0676.jpg


----------



## Paul

Nice picture.I am so happy you were able to celebrate Christmas with your mother.



Ruffie said:


> Visiting mom in the nursing home at Christmas. We didn't think she would make it to Christmas having been in the hospital three times in the past three weeks as the Cancer progresses and is shutting down her organs. So this picture is really about living and enjoying the moments we have left and creating memories.


----------



## BCHolly

having a ride on the wee massey ferguson ... finally worked out how to attach photos... I think? :/ haha x 

View attachment DSC_0479.jpg


View attachment DSC_0478.jpg


----------



## Shan34

BCHolly said:


> having a ride on the wee massey ferguson ... finally worked out how to attach photos... I think? :/ haha x



Ohhh hell, that looks like too much fun! Let me on! 

My very first ever coaster...yikes and hell yes! With my bff, lifelong friend. And I just had to throw in the second pic


----------



## Deacone

Me and my 3 favourite peoples on New Year's Day


----------



## BigCutie Kelly

Too much phone flash and I spilled vodka on my dress at the Heavenly Bodies NYE Bash. It was a good night


----------



## Yakatori

Shan34 said:


> "_... And I just had to throw in the second pic _"


Why so dire/serious, for Tupac? But, then again, I guess it also kind of makes some sense...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Me...laughing my head off about teasing one of my children.


----------



## ScreamingChicken

Taken last week while I was waiting for my son to feed & walk his goat. Clearly my profile pic is dated.


----------



## supersizebbw

cross-post from other thread....trying on stuff before a night out


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Lovely outfit. Lovely lady. :smitten:


----------



## Lamia

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO5sVVVf5X8[/ame] I don't know if enjoying your own company counts as living...


----------



## supersizebbw

@DrFeelgood: Thanks 


@Lamia: loved the video lol!


----------



## Marlayna

Lamia said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EO5sVVVf5X8 I don't know if enjoying your own company counts as living...


Hey, that was pretty funny. It's good when you can amuse yourself like that.


----------



## kittyd7015




----------



## BriannaBombshell

Hey everyone, 

It's been a while but here are some pics since I have cut my hair short! 
Me ready for the Seattle BBW Bash preparty back in November, Me and my girl Amanda showing that love for the farm life, and finally me and my Canadian love Loulou getting ready to go to Hope BC.

Hope you all have a great weekend!!!!!  

(((( I don't know how to make these small or rotate them sorry )))) 

View attachment 20141120_212825.jpg


View attachment 20141122_133215.jpg


View attachment 20141104_104622.jpg


----------



## kittyd7015

hehe ye those are huge pics I was tryin to get mine a bit bigger but dont kno how either? xxx


----------



## Lamia

Marlayna said:


> Hey, that was pretty funny. It's good when you can amuse yourself like that.



Thanks Marylayna  

And thank you Supersize BBW


----------



## mechellerae

Me at the Atlanta Starz BBW NYE event. 

View attachment StarzNYE.jpg


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Trying clothes on,any opinions? 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady

cheesylier said:


> Bought a new shirt that's awesome


Love the shirt!


----------



## bmwm2001

Here's me doing one of my favourite things - playing guitar, in a crowd of happy drunken fans, and dancing like a fool!







And another of me wearing a leather waistcoat 4 weeks ago - it now no longer does up (see the 4 tins of sweets and box of Cadburys Hero's that may have contributed to that fact!)






And now another one of my favourite past times, showing off and enjoying my big and growing body


----------



## Tad

Looks like you have been having a lot of fun--be it with a guitar or with a fork ;-)


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Capt. Longjohns converted to Bob Cratchit.

Inside every old man lurks a bit of panache struggling to get out. I may get a top hat to go with it.

A bit of background. Faribault (MN) Woolen Mills has been around since 1865, finally closing a few years ago. They had a lot of contracts from the military, making blankets for the fighting men, also for the military academies. They also sold sweaters, sox, scarves and the like.

Recently it was purchased by some folks who are running it the same old way, largely with the original machinery. So far, they just make flatware; blankets and scarves. My former wife and I stopped there many times. This was my first trip with Mrs. Ho Ho. We're delighted to see the old place cranking out goods again.

With that scarf, I'm the hit of the local coffee shop and such other places. Something about wrapping it around my neck and carefully arranging it to look windblown and carefree, takes years off my shoulders. I feel like a young man of 60 - a swashbuckler, even though my swash has largely buckled. 

View attachment Robert with scarf and a bit ofl panach.jpg


----------



## Tad

You wear it well, hohotai! (And I deleted the extra posts...although options have changed so I can't not leave a post saying I deleted them, which is not much of an improvement over your edit to say they were duplicates....)


----------



## Surlysomething

You make me smile, Ho Ho. 



Ho Ho Tai said:


> With that scarf, I'm the hit of the local coffee shop and such other places. Something about wrapping it around my neck and carefully arranging it to look windblown and carefree, takes years off my shoulders. I feel like a young man of 60 - a swashbuckler, even though my swash has largely buckled.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Tad said:


> You wear it well, hohotai! (And I deleted the extra posts...although options have changed so I can't not leave a post saying I deleted them, which is not much of an improvement over your edit to say they were duplicates....)



It's nice that you (or someone) has my back when i need it.


----------



## RentonBob

kittyd7015 said:


>



Very cute


----------



## Saoirse

Surlysomething said:


> You make me smile, Ho Ho.



Seconded! That picture alone makes me grin! You look great, Ho Ho!


----------



## mikey007

BCHolly said:


> having a ride on the wee massey ferguson ... finally worked out how to attach photos... I think? :/ haha x



looking great on the old Massey F Holly


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

BCHolly said:


> having a ride on the wee massey ferguson ... finally worked out how to attach photos... I think? :/ haha x



Riding on that "wee tractor", did you say "Whee!"?

Here's a different kind of tractor.

*Lance Farmstrong*

By Modern Farmer on January 28, 2015 

View attachment Cuticycle_hero.jpg


----------



## Tad

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Awwwww, YAY!!!! Congrats, Oona!!!


----------



## CleverBomb

Congratulations, Oona and Mr. Oona! 
Looks like you had fun with the occasion -- and that's the best way to do it! 

Best wishes for a happy and long life together.


----------



## HeatherBBW

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Capt. Longjohns converted to Bob Cratchit.
> 
> Inside every old man lurks a bit of panache struggling to get out. I may get a top hat to go with it.
> 
> A bit of background. Faribault (MN) Woolen Mills has been around since 1865, finally closing a few years ago. They had a lot of contracts from the military, making blankets for the fighting men, also for the military academies. They also sold sweaters, sox, scarves and the like.
> 
> Recently it was purchased by some folks who are running it the same old way, largely with the original machinery. So far, they just make flatware; blankets and scarves. My former wife and I stopped there many times. This was my first trip with Mrs. Ho Ho. We're delighted to see the old place cranking out goods again.
> 
> With that scarf, I'm the hit of the local coffee shop and such other places. Something about wrapping it around my neck and carefully arranging it to look windblown and carefree, takes years off my shoulders. I feel like a young man of 60 - a swashbuckler, even though my swash has largely buckled.



I love your scarf and your smiling eyes!


----------



## HeatherBBW

Oona said:


> The ceremony at the Renaissance Faire went perfectly &#9829;



Thanks awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awwwww, YAY!!!! Congrats, Oona!!!





CleverBomb said:


> Congratulations, Oona and Mr. Oona!
> Looks like you had fun with the occasion -- and that's the best way to do it!
> 
> Best wishes for a happy and long life together.





HeatherBBW said:


> Thanks awesome! Congrats!!



Thank you, everyone. You are the sweetest group of internet people I've ever encountered &#9829;


----------



## mechellerae

Me last weekend at the Atl Starz dance. 

View attachment MeValentinesDay.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mechellerae said:


> Me last weekend at the Atl Starz dance.



Love that top- great color on you


----------



## 1love_emily

Here's me tonight with my darling Zeus, my new horse. 

View attachment Screen Shot 2015-02-11 at 9.02.22 PM.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

mechellerae said:


> Me last weekend at the Atl Starz dance.



Wow, you look great! I'm also loving the colour of your top! =)



1love_emily said:


> Here's me tonight with my darling Zeus, my new horse.



Awwww, he is gorgeous! It makes me wish I had the money to go riding again, like when I was a kid! <3


----------



## Jack Secret

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Riding on that "wee tractor", did you say "Whee!"?
> 
> Here's a different kind of tractor.
> 
> *Lance Farmstrong*
> 
> By Modern Farmer on January 28, 2015



Hands down, that is the coolest thing I've seen in months!


----------



## Jack Secret

1love_emily said:


> Here's me tonight with my darling Zeus, my new horse.



handsome fellow, isn't he?! I was always scared to ride horses.. Don't know why. Just one of those things I guess.


----------



## Jack Secret

mechellerae said:


> Me last weekend at the Atl Starz dance.



Atlanta? Represent! Who remembers all of the Hipsters shindigs in the mid-nineties?


----------



## Tad

1love_emily said:


> Here's me tonight with my darling Zeus, my new horse.



Woot, congrats on that! I hope that is not the only thing going right for you, but I'm sure that just being able to ride more often must be a huge stress relief!


----------



## Mikey

mechellerae said:


> Me at the Atlanta Starz BBW NYE event.



Looking lovely and elegant!:smitten::bow:


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD

Just me at work on a Friday grinding out the last few hours. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

Grindin' in style!


----------



## gimmecupcakes

This is a picture from Tuesday night, had a house party. 

I'm on the far right  

View attachment pl,plkmpok.jpg


----------



## Tad

Looks like it was a good time, Gimme!

And btw, seeing as that was your first post -- welcome to Dimensions


----------



## gimmecupcakes

Tad said:


> Looks like it was a good time, Gimme!
> 
> And btw, seeing as that was your first post -- welcome to Dimensions


 

Thank You!!!


----------



## Deacone

Well not really a picture of all of me. But it is me contributing towards someone else living! My 3rd blood donation


----------



## dharmabean

Paranormal Investigating - Masonic Lodge 3/20/15


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I graduated in 1959 from Univ. of MN, Duluth with majors in physics and mathematics. Several years ago, the departments finally took the hint and started coming out with departmental tee shirts, like the ones that colleges have always had for their sports teams. 

I received one several years ago from the Math & Stat Dept. but none as yet from the Physics Dept. I told the department head that I would have my own made up. They could use the design or create their own. I just sent this picture to the department, as well as to our scholarship contact.

It will be obvious, as I stand there in my new shirt and my best Alfred E Neuman grin, that I didn't do as well in spelling as I did in my majors.

By the way, the department now includes Astrophysics so standing under my picture is appropriate. 

View attachment Fizzicks UMD 1959 Physics-1.jpg


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I went down to California a couple weeks ago on a road trip. I stayed in Santa Rosa and then headed to Agoura Hills! It was amazing in both places and I've decided I'll become a millionaire and have homes jn both places. I went to San Francisco, Bodega, Encino and Malibu. I'm so glad I went . Apparently, I was upside down and sideways? Haha, enjoy! 

View attachment 20150409_133652.jpg


View attachment 20150414_110600.jpg


----------



## Oona

Just some pictures of hubs and I driving cross country 

View attachment LORDSBURG.jpg


View attachment Driving.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Enjoying my new umbrella on a rainy nasty day! 

View attachment Rainy day happies.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

Ho Ho Tai said:


> "_...as yet from the Physics Dept. I told the department head that I would have my own made up. They could use the design or create their own. I just sent this picture to the department, as well as to our scholarship contact._"


Were it up to me, I would select your design, or something similar.

Look, chemistry, engineering, & geology have no trouble attracting the lion's share of the STEM crowd's money-minded upstarts. But physics really needs to sex it up a bit, take whatever liberties it can.

I say, go with your spelling, of course; but try to work-in an atomic symbol somewhere in there. Or you could use a cipher (with some greek letters) to spell some parts of it.


----------



## Marlayna

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I graduated in 1959 from Univ. of MN, Duluth with majors in physics and mathematics. Several years ago, the departments finally took the hint and started coming out with departmental tee shirts, like the ones that colleges have always had for their sports teams.
> 
> I received one several years ago from the Math & Stat Dept. but none as yet from the Physics Dept. I told the department head that I would have my own made up. They could use the design or create their own. I just sent this picture to the department, as well as to our scholarship contact.
> 
> It will be obvious, as I stand there in my new shirt and my best Alfred E Neuman grin, that I didn't do as well in spelling as I did in my majors.
> 
> By the way, the department now includes Astrophysics so standing under my picture is appropriate.


You are just too, too adorable! :wubu:


----------



## Marlayna

danaley said:


> Hello,
> 
> Me having little fun being silly


That's cute. It looks like you and your girl had fun.


----------



## Marlayna

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Enjoying my new umbrella on a rainy nasty day!


Very cute pic. I see by your top and your new umbrella that you love lace.


----------



## x0emnem0x

At a friends wedding the other night with my beau.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Marlayna said:


> Very cute pic. I see by your top and your new umbrella that you love lace.



haha yes i do! it's a fairy new obsession!


----------



## Oona

Spent the day at Dauphin Island with the hubs. 

View attachment 20150426_161631_resized-2.jpg


----------



## Tad

Too many great new pics to quote all the posts, but I love them all!

Oona -- driving across the country together sounds fantastic (and a testament to you both being confident in your relationship!) It looks like you are having a lot of fun 

HoHoTai -- I love it! and re the comment from Yakatori, something that long gets hard to do with puzzles and still make it reasonably easily grokkable, maybe? But my son has a t-shirt he picked up from MIT that is done that way (it reads something like e/c. (square root sign) of -1. PV/nR. )

emmnemm -- I had missed that you have a new beau, but I heartily approve of how happy you look, and how outright twitterpated he looks (as he should be!)


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Oona -- driving across the country together sounds fantastic (and a testament to you both being confident in your relationship!) It looks like you are having a lot of fun



We drove straight through from Yuma, Arizona to Mobile, Alabama for our move. All we brought with us was what we could fit in my Matrix (which is surprisingly a LOT). We stopped every few hundred miles for gas and to switch drivers. We opted to not stop overnight in order to get here faster. It was amazing, beautiful, and hubs and I didn't snap at each other once, which did actually surprise me. We had a blast on the drive and are loving our new home &#9829;


----------



## Tad

Cool, I hadn't realized you were moving--I hope you love Mobile!


----------



## Oona

Tad said:


> Cool, I hadn't realized you were moving--I hope you love Mobile!



We didn't know we were moving until two weeks before we left Arizona. Hubs got a really good job offer out here so we jumped on the opportunity


----------



## Tad

Oona said:


> We didn't know we were moving until two weeks before we left Arizona. Hubs got a really good job offer out here so we jumped on the opportunity



That is awesome! I hope you find stuff soon too


----------



## dbmneto

lady in red!


----------



## dharmabean

Karaoke after two years of avoiding it.


----------



## Yakatori

dharmabean said:


> "_Karaoke after two years of avoiding it_"


What d'you sing?


----------



## dharmabean

Zoot Suit Riot


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Had my Friday werk flo goin'!  

View attachment 10982244_784029588374_3349358049963088816_n.jpg


----------



## mermaid8

Me at my nephew's first holy communion this weekend. Sadly I thought I looked better in the mirror when I left the house but when I saw this picture that idea went right out of my mind.  

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

I can't imagine how you could have looked better, in a mirror or any other other way. Your nephew has a really cute aunt! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mermaid8 said:


> Me at my nephew's first holy communion this weekend. Sadly I thought I looked better in the mirror when I left the house but when I saw this picture that idea went right out of my mind.



Love the dress- and you look damn good in it! :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Had my Friday werk flo goin'!



This is a really cute pic


----------



## Yakatori

dharmabean said:


> "_Zoot Suit Riot _"


I didn't really have a particular song in mind, but that's not one I would've guessed. For yours.

Everyone's got a song, of those who're regulars. And that's, for me, one of the most interesting parts, hearing everyone's song, as if for the very first time, from them.


----------



## Tad

"The guys" got together this past weekend for some fun. We tried indoor sky diving (fortunately there are pictures of my looking like a zeppelin that has come loose from its moorings!) and axe-throwing. Apparently axe-throwing has become a thing in Toronto, with multiple facilities, leagues, and everything. I grabbed a lot of pics of the axe throwing on my phone, but of course none of my self throwing....but there was a group shot taken at the end, and I've extracted myself from that.

In summary--even axe throwing cannot make a middle-aged nerd look like anything but a middle-aged nerd


----------



## MsBrightside

Looking good, ladies. I second GEF. :happy:

Tad, I love that you're up for trying new things! I've never heard of indoor sky diving; and axe-throwing sounds kind of cool, even if being in a room with a bunch of axes flying around sounds a bit . Were you any good at it? 

By the way, you look great; and I'm glad to see that it's warm enough there now that you can run around in shorts, even if they're not quite as eye-catching as the ones you wore running cross-country in your old yearbook photo.


----------



## Tad

MsBrightside said:


> Tad, I love that you're up for trying new things! I've never heard of indoor sky diving; and axe-throwing sounds kind of cool, even if being in a room with a bunch of axes flying around sounds a bit . Were you any good at it?



Indoor skydiving basically puts you in a big, vertical, wind tunnel (no actual parachute used). We were here: http://www.iflytoronto.com/ (their weight limit for their standard 'check it out' package is 230 pounds. Wearing shorts, my thinnest golf shirt, and lightest sneakers, I came in at 229.8 pounds. Good thing I'd thought not to drink much water on the drive down from Ottawa  )

Axe throwing felt remarkably safe. The area was well divided up, so that only two of you were throwing together at the same time, and you would both throw, then both go pick up your axes, then both get back to the throwing area. As long as people followed that there was roughly zero chance of problems. I was middling at it (in our group of 7, I literally came in the middle). I'd get a good patch going, then lose it altogether. The hardest part was having the axe rotate at the right speed so that it would stick when it hit the target, because if you flicked it just a bit more, or threw a bit slower or faster, suddenly you'd be bouncing instead of sticking. Also I have a troublesome knee that began to really ache after a while, so for the last bit I was practicing throwing left handed, so as not to be using the bad knee so much. The good thing about a brand new skill is that using your off-hand is not so much worse than using your dominant hand!


----------



## MsBrightside

Tad said:


> Indoor skydiving basically puts you in a big, vertical, wind tunnel (no actual parachute used). We were here: http://www.iflytoronto.com/ (their weight limit for their standard 'check it out' package is 230 pounds. Wearing shorts, my thinnest golf shirt, and lightest sneakers, I came in at 229.8 pounds. Good thing I'd thought not to drink much water on the drive down from Ottawa  )


That looks amazing.  I'm glad you were able to take advantage of the opportunity.



> _Axe throwing felt remarkably safe. The area was well divided up, so that only two of you were throwing together at the same time, and you would both throw, then both go pick up your axes, then both get back to the throwing area. As long as people followed that there was roughly zero chance of problems. I was middling at it (in our group of 7, I literally came in the middle). I'd get a good patch going, then lose it altogether. The hardest part was having the axe rotate at the right speed so that it would stick when it hit the target, because if you flicked it just a bit more, or threw a bit slower or faster, suddenly you'd be bouncing instead of sticking_.


It sounds to me like you did pretty well. At least you didn't miss the target completely or hit it with the handle instead of the blade. 



> _Also I have a troublesome knee that began to really ache after a while, so for the last bit I was practicing throwing left handed, so as not to be using the bad knee so much. The good thing about a brand new skill is that using your off-hand is not so much worse than using your dominant hand_!


Aw, I hope you've recovered. I messed up one of my knees up this fall playing pick-up soccer; and, although it was by no means a serious injury, it took months for it to feel semi-normal again. As a fellow 40-something, I feel your pain!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

When I was in my '60 I bought the polo shirt shown at a pro shop. I haven't worn it much. Mrs. Ho Ho didn't like it - said it made me look like a 70 y.o. golfer. Well, as I near 78, I'd be happy to look like a 70 y.o. golfer! I may have found the Fountain of Youth.

Is my cane an acceptable 'prop' for a golf club? I don't have any clubs. 

View attachment Bob the golfer - 1.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Had my Friday werk flo goin'!



Cute! And peace to you, too

Those of us who work in call centers need it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

I moved to Sydney over a year ago, and still, as of last week, had not seen a kangaroo or koala in person. So yesterday my husband and I ended up near a wildlife park here that lets you actually pet koalas, kangaroos and wallabies, and we spent a couple hours there. Loved it! This is my favorite photo. Yes, that is an actual sleeping koala.


----------



## stampy

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I moved to Sydney over a year ago, and still, as of last week, had not seen a kangaroo or koala in person. So yesterday my husband and I ended up near a wildlife park here that lets you actually pet koalas, kangaroos and wallabies, and we spent a couple hours there. Loved it! This is my favorite photo. Yes, that is an actual sleeping koala.


 
That is so cool that you got to pet koalas! What fun!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 030.jpg


My friend Aimee and I


----------



## Surlysomething

Pretty dress! Great picture. 



Shosh said:


> View attachment 120000
> 
> 
> My friend Aimee and I


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> Pretty dress! Great picture.


 
Thanks so much T


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

stampy said:


> That is so cool that you got to pet koalas! What fun!



It was a blast!  Thanks.


----------



## azerty

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I moved to Sydney over a year ago, and still, as of last week, had not seen a kangaroo or koala in person. So yesterday my husband and I ended up near a wildlife park here that lets you actually pet koalas, kangaroos and wallabies, and we spent a couple hours there. Loved it! This is my favorite photo. Yes, that is an actual sleeping koala.



Very cute picture


----------



## azerty

Surlysomething said:


> Pretty dress! Great picture.



and beautiful smiles


----------



## e.sato

Shosh said:


> View attachment 120000
> 
> 
> My friend Aimee and I


both of you look great!
congrats for Aimee! She is hot!


----------



## Shosh

e.sato said:


> both of you look great!
> congrats for Aimee! She is hot!


 
Haha thanks, I will tell her you said so.


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> and beautiful smiles


 
Thanks so much


----------



## e.sato

Shosh said:


> Haha thanks, I will tell her you said so.


Thank you! Aimee is great!
Congrats for you too! I love your pics!
Thank you very much for share!


----------



## Tracyarts

Getting ready to go in and see Rush in concert this evening.


----------



## e.sato

Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go in and see Rush in concert this evening.


absolutely beautiful.


----------



## mz_puss

Me at a plus size market, hosting my very first stall. It was such a wonderful day  

(excuse the poor quality pics, they were taken on my phone) 

View attachment 11251451_672423056214209_1872778205_n.jpg


----------



## stampy

mz_puss said:


> Me at a plus size market, hosting my very first stall. It was such a wonderful day
> 
> (excuse the poor quality pics, they were taken on my phone)



you have some cute things for sale there! Hope you got a lot of customers!


----------



## Shosh

mz_puss said:


> Me at a plus size market, hosting my very first stall. It was such a wonderful day
> 
> (excuse the poor quality pics, they were taken on my phone)


 
So cute sweets


----------



## stampy

Me and Callie the calico 

View attachment 100_2680.JPG


----------



## Isa

Oooh, I wanted to attend so badly but none of my buds would go with me! We need a jealous smiley. 



Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go in and see Rush in concert this evening.


----------



## Isa

That is cool and the sleeping koala so cute! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I moved to Sydney over a year ago, and still, as of last week, had not seen a kangaroo or koala in person. So yesterday my husband and I ended up near a wildlife park here that lets you actually pet koalas, kangaroos and wallabies, and we spent a couple hours there. Loved it! This is my favorite photo. Yes, that is an actual sleeping koala.


----------



## jakub

tracyarts said:


> getting ready to go in and see rush in concert this evening.



<3 rush !!!


----------



## Tad

Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go in and see Rush in concert this evening.



How was the concert?


----------



## wrestlingguy

Lissa and I spent this past Saturday at the Pork Roll Festival in Trenton, NJ. For those of you who don't know the delicacy known as pork roll, you can check it out here. http://porkrollfestival.com/about/

I'm with my son Andrew in the pic..... 

View attachment Pork.jpg


----------



## Tad

Looking good, wrestling!


----------



## Tracyarts

Isa said:


> Oooh, I wanted to attend so badly but none of my buds would go with me! We need a jealous smiley.



My husband went because he likes classic rock in general, and likes the Rush songs he hears on the radio. But in the past I have gone to see them by myself. I don't really have any friends who are also big time fans, a few who are neither here nor there. They like some of the older songs that got a lot of airplay.


----------



## Tracyarts

Tad said:


> How was the concert?



It was awesome! I'm really happy that it wasn't just a "greatest hits" show. They played a very diverse selection of music from their entire career. They worked backwards from newer material to older throughout the set list. And it wasn't just songs that got a lot of air play. My only complaint is that a lot of people were just there to hear the big classic rock hits and people weren't paying as much attention during the first several songs. I was there to see/hear it all and it was kind of annoying that half the people in my seat section were making nonstop beer runs during the first set, when they played newer material.


----------



## Tad

Tracyarts said:


> It was awesome! I'm really happy that it wasn't just a "greatest hits" show. They played a very diverse selection of music from their entire career. They worked backwards from newer material to older throughout the set list. And it wasn't just songs that got a lot of air play. My only complaint is that a lot of people were just there to hear the big classic rock hits and people weren't paying as much attention during the first several songs. I was there to see/hear it all and it was kind of annoying that half the people in my seat section were making nonstop beer runs during the first set, when they played newer material.



Sounds like a good concert, but it sucks about the people around you.

I can sympathize on that. There are quite a few outdoor music festivals in my city, and wife and I go to a lot of them....to listen to music. But we aren't really into being packed into the middle of really dense crowd or being really close to the speakers, so we are usually on the periphery of the crowed....and at festivals that often means the people around you are mostly there to hang out and drink beer, and are busy talking to each other the whole time instead of paying attention to the band--again except generally when they play their hits.


----------



## loopytheone

Totally dorky picture of me at the London Expo with a guy dressed as a giant meowth. I apologise for nothing. 

View attachment meeeeowth.jpg


----------



## Deacone

Bank holiday cider festival at my local  and all my friends toooo!


----------



## Tad

lol, looks like people were really enjoying the cider! (and having a blast  )


----------



## Deacone

We also made that stack of pints up to the top of the umbrella teehee


----------



## Surlysomething

Hilarity ensues! 




loopytheone said:


> I apologise for nothing.


----------



## azerty

Tracyarts said:


> Getting ready to go in and see Rush in concert this evening.



Very nice picture


----------



## Tracii

A GF of mine took this one without me knowing. 

View attachment Snapshot 1 (6-1-2015 12-05 AM).png


----------



## Deacone

Here's to my 25th year of living! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1433349541.310360.jpg


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> Here's to my 25th year of living!
> 
> View attachment 120229



Don't look now, but I think your clone is stalking you.... 

(seriously, great pic, awesome smiles, and happy 25th birthday!)


----------



## Deacone

Tad said:


> Don't look now, but I think your clone is stalking you....
> 
> (seriously, great pic, awesome smiles, and happy 25th birthday!)




Up until a week ago, she had the same length hair as me hahaha. She's my sister 

and thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething

Great picture. 



Deacone said:


> Here's to my 25th year of living!
> 
> View attachment 120229


----------



## Tracii

Really great pic of you two.


----------



## BigCutieLily

CAUGHT eating pizza :eat1: this picture pretty much sums up my personality. 

View attachment Screenshot_2015-06-04-11-33-26~2.jpg


----------



## BigCutie Kelly

While I'm waiting for it to warm up I'm wistfully looking at this pic of me floating last summer 

View attachment tumblr_n8emykRXaS1qf5engo1_500.jpg


----------



## BigCutie Ellie

Bowling... we stayed and closed down the place!! 

View attachment photo 2.JPG


----------



## Ilegalpat

BigCutie Ellie said:


> Bowling... we stayed and closed down the place!!



How did you bowl?


----------



## Ohio Lady

At the Greenup, Kentucky Veterans Memorial ~


----------



## dbmneto

wrestlingguy said:


> After the last New Jersey bash, this was taken at Red Robin, as I was getting ready to leave...........it appears that someone wasn't going to allow me to do that.


 what a strength!!!


----------



## lille

dbmneto said:


> what a strength!!!



That post was 6 years ago...


----------



## Yakatori

...juxtaposed against this more recent (ongoing) charm-offensive.


----------



## Gingembre

Nice pics everyone. Not shown my face for a while, so thought I'd post this pic of me at a wedding a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## lille

Gingembre said:


> Nice pics everyone. Not shown my face for a while, so thought I'd post this pic of me at a wedding a couple of weeks ago.



I love that dress! Super cute.


----------



## Tad

lille said:


> I love that dress! Super cute.



Exactly my thoughts ^^^^^^

I hope you had a good time at the wedding


----------



## veggieforever

Catching some sublime rays on a rare sunny day at The Scottish Deer Centre, Fife. They have Elk's too as you can see behind me! Brought out the hippy in me   

View attachment peace man elk pic.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

veggieforever said:


> Catching some sublime rays on a rare sunny day at The Scottish Deer Centre, Fife. They have Elk's too as you can see behind me! Brought out the hippy in me



Is that your normal garb or did you dress up for the picture? You really do look a lot like some of the women I knew in the '70s - hippies to the max. Very fetching too, I might add.


----------



## veggieforever

Thanks sweetie. I will take that as a MA-HOO-SIVE compliment!  This is my normal summer attire but usually in the sunshine I am in maxi's and bandau dresses. I am a MASSIVE fan of funky hippie fashion and promoting peace, love and veganism  xxx


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

veggieforever said:


> Thanks sweetie. I will take that as a MA-HOO-SIVE compliment!  This is my normal summer attire but usually in the sunshine I am in maxi's and bandau dresses. I am a MASSIVE fan of funky hippie fashion and promoting peace, love and veganism  xxx



I'm reminded of a quote from the days of Woodstock: "If you remember it, you weren't there. If you were there, you don't remember it." I fall in the first category.


----------



## BigCutieClementine

Playing with baby goats!!! There were like 50 of them and I swear I would've sat and fed them for hours and hours it was soooo amazing!!!!! :smitten::smitten::smitten: 

View attachment IMG_1430.jpg


----------



## Tad

Very cool looking


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

This is the first time I've ever been jealous of a goat.


----------



## BigCutieClementine

Dr. Feelgood said:


> This is the first time I've ever been jealous of a goat.



haha! Now if only that damn goat could teach me how to flip a picture before posting it!!! :doh:


----------



## danaley

pretty ladies


----------



## danaley

love that top!


----------



## danaley

BrownEyedChica said:


> This is me waiting for my book club to start.



u r a pretty lady


----------



## danaley

Marlayna said:


> That's cute. It looks like you and your girl had fun.



thank u we did


----------



## kittyd7015

Does this count lol?


----------



## Tad

kittyd7015 said:


> Does this count lol?



You always post that same picture.... got anything else happening?


----------



## Surlysomething

No kidding. 



Tad said:


> You always post that same picture.... got anything else happening?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Tad said:


> You always post that same picture.... got anything else happening?





Surlysomething said:


> No kidding.



If I'm not mistaken, that particular breed of donkey has become extinct.


----------



## Never2fat4me

kittyd7015 said:


> Does this count lol?



I don't mind the repeat. Lady riding is rather easy on the eyes! :eat2:

- Chris


----------



## kittyd7015

Never2fat4me said:


> I don't mind the repeat. Lady riding is rather easy on the eyes! :eat2:
> 
> - Chris



aw thats sweet


----------



## kittyd7015

Dr. Feelgood said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that particular breed of donkey has become extinct.



he was still there a couple of months back when I visited


----------



## canadianbbw4u

Me in Maui! 

View attachment maui15.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

canadianbbw4u said:


> Me in Maui!
> 
> View attachment 120644



Wowui!


----------



## x0emnem0x

More recent pic of the boyfriend and I on the fourth of July. My niece is in my lap.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> More recent pic of the boyfriend and I on the fourth of July. My niece is in my lap.



Awww, sweet pic in multiple ways


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Awww, sweet pic in multiple ways



Thanks dear!


----------



## deanbpm

Does this count? It's my knee after a fall on my mountain bike a couple of months back. I need to remember not to go beyond my riding skill. I have had broken ribs, a dislocated arm, god knows how many cuts and scrapes, and I have only been riding for two years. &#128516; 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

Bit of a cross post, but never mind! Me and my sister at her phD graduation!


----------



## agouderia

Congratulations to the entire loopey family!

You do look a lot like sisters.

Which 16th century university is it that favors Harry-Potteresque graduation robes??? And what is the subject of the PhD thesis? (Academia brat writing here.....)


----------



## Deacone

My husband and I on holiday in France. excuse my floaty boobies. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1439159476.912120.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark02

^ LOL, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> My husband and I on holiday in France. excuse my floaty boobies.



You two always look like you are having such a blast


----------



## loopytheone

agouderia said:


> Congratulations to the entire loopey family!
> 
> You do look a lot like sisters.
> 
> Which 16th century university is it that favors Harry-Potteresque graduation robes??? And what is the subject of the PhD thesis? (Academia brat writing here.....)



Totally missed this comment somehow! All unis over here have robes and gowns like that! ...well, black for undergrads with different coloured capes and shaped hats depending on what subject you studied. My sister got her phD in English, by the way, her thesis was on ultra-violent horror films.


----------



## khrestel

Me at our summer cottage ready to take what will probably be the last dip in a lake this summer as water was freezing!


----------



## ssbbw_lovers

Shosh said:


> View attachment 120000
> 
> 
> My friend Aimee and I



What couple of beautiful girls!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

toilet selfie lol


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

imaginarydiva21 said:


> toilet selfie lol



haha fun pic!


----------



## imaginarydiva21

FluffyButterfly80 said:


> haha fun pic!





Thanks x


----------



## Deacone

Sushi with my friends today  






At a friend's engagement do with the husband last week


----------



## supersizebbw

Trying on some outfits


----------



## Tad

Deacone, your friends look like a lot of fun  (and you and H always look so great together--a great source of smiles!)

SupersizeBBW, funky outfit! I live in what has to be one of the most fashion-challenged cities around, so it is awesome to see people actually having fun with fashion  (and needless to say, you rock the look)


----------



## Sweetty




----------



## supersizebbw

Tad said:


> SupersizeBBW, funky outfit! I live in what has to be one of the most fashion-challenged cities around, so it is awesome to see people actually having fun with fashion  (and needless to say, you rock the look)


Thanks for the compliment Tad!  And lol about the fashion challenged city, it can't be that bad!


----------



## Tad

supersizebbw said:


> Thanks for the compliment Tad!  And lol about the fashion challenged city, it can't be that bad!



Our top employer is the federal government, the next top employer is the city government, and the third is the high tech industry ..... so yes, it can be that bad  

(We are less than a two hour drive from Montreal, which by contrast is quite a stylish city. When we visit there it is just night and day. People from Ottawa who move there almost universally find themselves paying more attention to style, just to fit in. And people from Montreal moving here feel like they are in a fashion desert, and regularly return home to shop)

I'm sure there is some fashion around town, just as there are some plants in the desert, but overall .... let's just say you see a lot of stuff from Mountain Equipment Co-op


----------



## supersizebbw

Tad said:


> Our top employer is the federal government, the next top employer is the city government, and the third is the high tech industry ..... so yes, it can be that bad
> 
> (We are less than a two hour drive from Montreal, which by contrast is quite a stylish city. When we visit there it is just night and day. People from Ottawa who move there almost universally find themselves paying more attention to style, just to fit in. And people from Montreal moving here feel like they are in a fashion desert, and regularly return home to shop)
> 
> I'm sure there is some fashion around town, just as there are some plants in the desert, but overall .... let's just say you see a lot of stuff from Mountain Equipment Co-op


Hahaha okay now i understand, and I take my words back, fashion CAN be that bad when those are the top employers  lol!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

. . . appearances to the contrary. This x-ray was taken during a recent medical exam. Contrary to the opinion of many, my brain actually is bigger than my mouth. 

View attachment skull IMG_0638.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Head out for some fun. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I was headed out for a joyful day in a tight dress. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Last week's date... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Never2fat4me

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I was headed out for a joyful day in a tight dress.



Beautiful pics! And amazing pool in your backyard!

- Chris &#128525;


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I didn't realized that my hair is this so long. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## LumpySmile

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I was headed out for a joyful day in a tight dress.


 
You're really rocking that dress, Barbie! Hope you had a great time on your date!


----------



## Jack Secret

Never2fat4me said:


> Beautiful pics! And amazing pool in your backyard!
> 
> - Chris &#128525;



I'm with you. That's an amazing pool! The girl in the picture is pretty awesome too! :eat2:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Playing in a local garden. It's springtime here! 






Just finished climbing the steps in front of the iconic Sydney Opera House.


----------



## Jack Secret

That's a great picture of you in the garden!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

What the heck? I have been trying to post new photos to this thread via my iPad, which always worked before, but is now failing.


----------



## landshark

FatBarbieDoll said:


> What the heck? I have been trying to post new photos to this thread via my iPad, which always worked before, but is now failing.



Your iPad hates us. We want more pics!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Works now...sheesh! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Ugh. What to say? I just have to make this message long enough, I guess. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

You have such a beautiful smile; I can't look at your pictures without smiling back.


----------



## landshark

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Ugh. What to say? I just have to make this message long enough, I guess.



Detroit Lions towel, but you're clearly not in Detroit. Looks more like Phoenix. Interesting...


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Noticed the Lions towel, too.

Were you trying to get my attention (wishful thinking on my part&#9786, or are you showing sympathy for Detroit?


----------



## balletguy

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Ugh. What to say? I just have to make this message long enough, I guess.



You look great


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Works now...sheesh!



You're sexy :smitten:


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Living it up some more... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## landshark

FBD, you are so pretty!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Living it up some more...



So beautiful


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Thanks, peeps.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Here I was, living it up at a family reunion a few months ago.

I've thought about being a BBW/SSBBW model but the largest mainstream one is Tess and I outweigh her by 40-50 pounds.

However, there are less well-known ones like Kellie Kay, but isn't she just a blip on the radar?

I hope I wasn't being rude with that former question -- if so, my apologies. 

View attachment image.jpeg


View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Top picture was prior to the reunion when I was getting ready for a family photo shoot. Bottom photo is from the reunion.


----------



## Ohio Lady

FatBarbieDoll - I think you are very pretty. I don't see that outweighing someone would be anything at all.. I think you would actually be a great BBW/SSBBW model myself. It only takes confidence in what you are doing.. (this is my opinion only). I see you as being confident but just concerned about others opinions. Do what makes you happy and enjoy whatever you decide.


----------



## Yakatori

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Top picture was prior to the reunion when I was getting ready for a family photo shoot. Bottom photo is from the reunion.


I was gonna say the second one is definitely with more of that _living-it-up_ quality:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l9GFA1ATEM[/ame]


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Ohio Lady said:


> FatBarbieDoll - I think you are very pretty. I don't see that outweighing someone would be anything at all.. I think you would actually be a great BBW/SSBBW model myself. It only takes confidence in what you are doing.. (this is my opinion only). I see you as being confident but just concerned about others opinions. Do what makes you happy and enjoy whatever you decide.



Thank you but it's not that easy. Tess has really struggled to get where she is and she's 250 pounds.

Maybe I could be popular on a site like www.bigcuties.com but a mainstream model? Not at my size.

I'm just being realistic. I think I look great but I don't make the rules.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Out for trivia night earlier this week. Had a good time!  

View attachment 2015-11-14_14.28.18[1].jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Hi back!

You've got the biggest speech bubble I've ever seen, LOL


----------



## Deacone

Does this count as living?


----------



## Ohio Lady

At the park yesterday here is a picture with my youngest grandson and I


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Beautiful boy Ohio Lady!


----------



## seavixen

Okay, so it's BEFORE I went out on Friday with my bff, but I hate taking public pictures lol 

View attachment 20151113_185909-1.jpg


----------



## op user

*seavixen,

*a very hot picture. You bff must be proud to have such a nice lady on a Friday night out.


----------



## Jack Secret

Me (on the right) when I visited the Shepherd Center in Atlanta For their Halloween fest.. 

View attachment Me and JD Fraser @ Shepherd Center Halloween Party.jpg


----------



## blue_eyes

Been a while since I posted. Might not necessarily a pic of me living but is definitely a pic of my reason to live. My little (not so little 8 lbs even 23 inches long lol) miracle I had on June 21st. Best father's day gift ever for my bf.


----------



## BigCutieChloe

hi guys I'm new here and loved looking through this thread at all those happy faces living life! I'm usually behind the camera soo this is a selfie before i ran out to grab some wendys lol most recent! 

View attachment IMG_4141.jpg


----------



## Tad

Fun with reflections. Company’s Christmas party was on the 29th floor of a hotel this year, with a nice view over the lights of downtown. 

View attachment xmp15_e.jpg


View attachment xmp15_e2.jpg


----------



## Tad

Fun with reflections. 
Company’s Christmas party was on the 29th floor of a hotel this year, with a nice view over the lights of downtown. 

View attachment xmp15_e.jpg


View attachment xmp15_e2.jpg


----------



## swamptoad

View attachment 12321538_10206869962606586_6484241550132660899_n.jpg



.................


----------



## Tad

where was that at?


----------



## swamptoad

Hodges Gardens, Sabine Parish Louisiana


----------



## wrestlingguy

My son and I mugging for the camera this morning. He's gotten so big so quickly! 

View attachment Andrew.jpg


----------



## landshark

^ He looks like he could take you. Without question!


----------



## Shosh

wrestlingguy said:


> My son and I mugging for the camera this morning. He's gotten so big so quickly!


 Damn I cant rep this ace pic!


----------



## wrestlingguy

Shosh said:


> Damn I cant rep this ace pic!



No, but I can rep you!!! Thanks, he's a real ladies man........


----------



## Shosh

wrestlingguy said:


> No, but I can rep you!!! Thanks, he's a real ladies man........


 
Hopefully somebody else will rep it for me.

Thanks WG


----------



## swamptoad

Repping .... done!


----------



## dbmneto

BigCutieChloe said:


> hi guys I'm new here and loved looking through this thread at all those happy faces living life! I'm usually behind the camera soo this is a selfie before i ran out to grab some wendys lol most recent!



beautiful picture!


----------



## Kristal

I am alive - lol 

View attachment 070911173138_01 (2).jpg


----------



## beefsteak

Enjoying a few beers with my best friend of 20+ years 

View attachment V__500B.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

beefsteak said:


> Enjoying a few beers with my best friend of 20+ years




I assume you're the guy laughing?


----------



## beefsteak

Yes we were. It was a random shot right after a dirty joke


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

beefsteak said:


> Yes we were. It was a random shot right after a dirty joke


Very nice sir- great pic


----------



## x0emnem0x

I loved New Years this year...


----------



## beefsteak

The results from that night not so great two 30 packs a 6 pack and half a bottle of crown


----------



## x0emnem0x

Yeah I had way too much tequila and rum myself.


----------



## Balubbalubbalubba

Here's me. Happy New Year! 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## GregJ1

Welcome and Happy New Year to you as well


----------



## Balubbalubbalubba

&#55357;&#56835;&#55356;&#57226;thanks Greg


----------



## Paul

beefsteak said:


> The results from that night not so great two 30 packs a 6 pack and half a bottle of crown



That is an amazingly large amount of alcohol for one person to drink, presuming you drank it all by yourself....if you drank it all by yourself, you need serious help! Take care.


----------



## beefsteak

That was between two-three of us


----------



## PrincessAmanda

Shopping!  

View attachment 086.JPG


----------



## op user

Nice picture made even better thanks to the bra showing.


----------



## PrincessAmanda

op user said:


> Nice picture made even better thanks to the bra showing.



Thanks... I felt very artsy taking this one  Its a great bra!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

A few pictures of me. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Blah, blah, blah. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Taken 2 weeks ago... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

Balubbalubbalubba said:


> Here's me. Happy New Year!



Wow! Happy new year to you as well :bow:


----------



## bbwsrule

Balubbalubbalubba said:


> Here's me. Happy New Year!



Just saw this. You look stunning in that outfit!


----------



## bbwsrule

FatBarbieDoll said:


> A few pictures of me.



Great pic!


----------



## x0emnem0x

St. Patrick's Day shenanigans.... 

Me on the left.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Was there ever so much beauty _all at once in the same place_? :smitten:


----------



## x0emnem0x

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Was there ever so much beauty _all at once in the same place_? :smitten:



Of course! Here, and on St. Pattys Day.


----------



## snuffy2000

x0emnem0x said:


> St. Patrick's Day shenanigans....
> 
> Me on the left.



Daaaaaaang girl!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Haha, thank you! 

Figured I'd post another...just because I wanna show off. Beau and I last night at the Winterjam concert! It was awesome, and Red played.


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Haha, thank you!
> 
> Figured I'd post another...just because I wanna show off. Beau and I last night at the Winterjam concert! It was awesome, and Red played.



You two are two cute! And sounds like a fun concert


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Getting ready to go out dancing! 

View attachment 20160226_223851.jpg


----------



## landshark

BriannaBombshell said:


> Getting ready to go out dancing!



You look amazing!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

happily_married said:


> You look amazing!



Thank you very very much :blush:


----------



## julia_ivey

That's me on the right...these were taken on a cruise last year, but planning to go on another cruise soon! 

View attachment 2015 Cruise --- Progresso Gangway.jpg


View attachment 2015 Cruise --- Cozumel Mexico Map.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

It's me... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

It is me... 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## landshark

julia_ivey said:


> That's me on the right...these were taken on a cruise last year, but planning to go on another cruise soon!



Welcome aboard! You're very pretty!


----------



## landshark

FatBarbieDoll said:


> It is me...



Very nice! Such a beautiful woman!


----------



## landshark

Me and my Leonberger puppy! This is a couple months old and he was ~35 pounds when this was taken. He's over 80 pounds now and should reach 185 when fully grown. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Jack Secret

julia_ivey said:


> That's me on the right...these were taken on a cruise last year, but planning to go on another cruise soon!



One of those ladies has got to be your sister What a great picture!


----------



## Jack Secret

happily_married said:


> Me and my Leonberger puppy! This is a couple months old and he was ~35 pounds when this was taken. He's over 80 pounds now and should reach 185 when fully grown.



Aww.. Wook at tha puppieeee :eat2:


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Happy Easter everyone 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## julia_ivey

Thank you, Mr. Married & Jack. Believe it or not, we're all just friends...one of them definitely looks like she could be my younger sister though!


----------



## Rosi

It's been a long time since I've posted a pic on here. Thought this was a fun one. 

View attachment IMG_3742.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Are you sure you're not from UMD (Duluth, MN)? 

View attachment UMD Girls Have More Fun.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went out to lunch with my workmates this past Friday (at TGIFriday!) 
Got to spend some time with a two month old babe- isn't he adorable? 

View attachment 0484d91a-1886-4da8-ae9a-ef4e624ff264.jpg


----------



## Paul

how adorable.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went out to lunch with my workmates this past Friday (at TGIFriday!)
> Got to spend some time with a two month old babe- isn't he adorable?


He is so cute. Glad you got to spend time with the handsome one


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

This is what 1:30 am looks like when you are trying to figure out how to pack your life into the back of a hatchback for a 1200 mile move in a week!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## x0emnem0x

Not specifically of "me", but what I've been doing lately, (I'm not talking about him ), but seriously, he has been teaching me how to play Magic the Gathering and I am excited to finally understand it. I enjoy it!


----------



## Tad

Cool! I’ve played with friends for, um, about 20 years now (holy crap how did that much time go by? And no wonder I have so many cards ….). So obviously I find it to be a game that holds up well over the long term 

I got my son into it probably six or seven years ago, so we play sometimes, and go to &#8216;pre-release tournaments’ at local stores together (The pre-release is the first chance to play with a new set of cards, you get given about six packs and build the best deck you can from it. They tend to be extremely casual and low key, and over many years of these we’ve yet to meet anyone unpleasant. And there are consistently fat people in attendance, so there is some bonus eye candy (OK, attendance tends to be 90+% male at most of these, so maybe less eye candy for those who only find the fat female form to be sweet)


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> Cool! Ive played with friends for, um, about 20 years now (holy crap how did that much time go by? And no wonder I have so many cards .). So obviously I find it to be a game that holds up well over the long term
> 
> I got my son into it probably six or seven years ago, so we play sometimes, and go to pre-release tournaments at local stores together (The pre-release is the first chance to play with a new set of cards, you get given about six packs and build the best deck you can from it. They tend to be extremely casual and low key, and over many years of these weve yet to meet anyone unpleasant. And there are consistently fat people in attendance, so there is some bonus eye candy (OK, attendance tends to be 90+% male at most of these, so maybe less eye candy for those who only find the fat female form to be sweet)



Well, he's trying not to get too into it, as he doesn't want to spend a bunch of money. He even told me I'll have to watch him with this to make sure he doesn't spend a ton of money on cards, but we went to WalMart the other night to find some and he shelled out $30. But that's just getting started, at least we have a few decks we can play with now, but he isn't looking to get into any tournament type deals.


----------



## supersizebbw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went out to lunch with my workmates this past Friday (at TGIFriday!)
> Got to spend some time with a two month old babe- isn't he adorable?



You look lovely GEF! And awww such an adorable baby!


----------



## Tad

x0emnem0x said:


> Well, he's trying not to get too into it, as he doesn't want to spend a bunch of money. He even told me I'll have to watch him with this to make sure he doesn't spend a ton of money on cards, but we went to WalMart the other night to find some and he shelled out $30. But that's just getting started, at least we have a few decks we can play with now, but he isn't looking to get into any tournament type deals.



That is the good thing about pre-releases -- you don't have to have a bunch of cards, because you play with the cards you get there. You get some new cards (typically here it is $25 and you get six packs of cards, a promo card of some sort, and often some other odds and ends like a life counter). I almost never buy cards other than going to pre-releases now. 

Not saying you have to, but I was scared off because "OMG its a tournament, I couldn't do that!" for years, but even chicken though I was, when I finally went I really enjoyed them. So just saying that even though the two of you might be super casual and not putting much money into the game ...it can still be a fun experience. Just a lot of happy nerds getting to play with a new toy, what isn't to like?


----------



## azerty

Rosi said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted a pic on here. Thought this was a fun one.



Yes, fun and nice picture


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

supersizebbw said:


> You look lovely GEF! And awww such an adorable baby!


Thank you


----------



## x0emnem0x

Tad said:


> That is the good thing about pre-releases -- you don't have to have a bunch of cards, because you play with the cards you get there. You get some new cards (typically here it is $25 and you get six packs of cards, a promo card of some sort, and often some other odds and ends like a life counter). I almost never buy cards other than going to pre-releases now.
> 
> Not saying you have to, but I was scared off because "OMG its a tournament, I couldn't do that!" for years, but even chicken though I was, when I finally went I really enjoyed them. So just saying that even though the two of you might be super casual and not putting much money into the game ...it can still be a fun experience. Just a lot of happy nerds getting to play with a new toy, what isn't to like?



I lied. He's totally getting into it, as am I. We spent 30 minutes at WalMart last night so he could look at cards, and got a new binder to put them in lmao... he also spent $22 on Ebay on someone 4,000 set of cards. Hopefully theres not too many duplicates if any, but he just keeps spending money on them. He has also mentioned going to some gaming events for it, too.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Went to see comedian Tim Hawkins yesterday as a birthday present to Jons dad. We all enjoyed it! Then showing off Jon when we went to eat Chinese for lunch today. It was a great time! Sorry I can't resize these on my phone... -__-"


----------



## Tad

Great pics -- looks like you were all having a good time.


----------



## squeezablysoft

*You guys are just too freakin' adorable. :wubu: I hope for a relationship like that someday.*


----------



## x0emnem0x

Awe thank you! You will! I never expected someone like him in my life and he showed up when I least expected him.


----------



## landshark

This was last summer but I just stumbled upon it and thought it was worth a share. You can barely tell it's me but it's really the big picture that makes this one so worthwhile! 

View attachment OBX.jpg


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

happily_married said:


> This was last summer but I just stumbled upon it and thought it was worth a share. You can barely tell it's me but it's really the big picture that makes this one so worthwhile!


Awesome pic!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

At an indoor pool today. 

View attachment Pink and white bikini at pool.jpg


View attachment Pink 'n white bikini 2.jpg


View attachment Pink 'n white bikini at pool 3.jpg


----------



## x0emnem0x

Hanging out at the park yesterday with my family.


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

Went and poked around in Newport today! (Rhode Island) thought it might be fun to climb on some rocks. Did so without incident! LOL

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

And here I am playing around at the Narragansett Pier Seawall. You can see the Newport bridge in the backgeound here. 

Love living by the water!!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuffingkit

Here is me ~living~ and being a cute sex kitten on this innocent park bench! <3 

View attachment tumblr_o7e4sryepD1qkdf8zo1_1280.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Another baby- grand daughter of one of my former workmates. We met at Mexican restaurant for dinner last week. She has moved to Mississippi and it was nice to visit with her and her family while she was in town 

View attachment 13239991_184324935299845_605164023145083960_n.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Absolutely adorable! The kid's cute, too.


----------



## Jack Secret

Stuffingkit said:


> Here is me ~living~ and being a cute sex kitten on this innocent park bench! <3



Looking great. Maybe I keep missing you, but I don't see much of you around these days.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here I am feeling more confident about my body. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## x0emnem0x




----------



## Stuffingkit

Jack Secret said:


> Looking great. Maybe I keep missing you, but I don't see much of you around these days.



I have been very busy with life! But I've returned from a long hiatus and Im making videos again! 

I've gained a TON in my absence and I'm so excited to share <3


----------



## landshark

Goodness we have some seriously gorgeous women who post on this forum.



FluffyButterfly80 said:


> Went and poked around in Newport today! (Rhode Island) thought it might be fun to climb on some rocks. Did so without incident! LOL
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



Congratulations on your move and all the excitement of a new chapter in life! Few things are more attractive than enjoying life!



FatBarbieDoll said:


> At an indoor pool today.



You are a doll! I love when BBWs are confident enough to wear a 2 piece!



Stuffingkit said:


> Here is me ~living~ and being a cute sex kitten on this innocent park bench! <3



For however long you sat there, that park bench was the luckiest park bench in the world! 

Side note: my wife's body is similarly curvy. She loves that look...on other women. On herself, not so much. It is hard to reconcile sometimes.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Another baby- grand daughter of one of my former workmates. We met at Mexican restaurant for dinner last week. She has moved to Mississippi and it was nice to visit with her and her family while she was in town



It's good to see one of the classiest and most decent members here having moments like this. Well deserved!




x0emnem0x said:


>



And you...you are just adorable.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thank you HM- that's very sweet of you. 

@Sherri- I tried to give you "fat baby rep" but you know how that goes....beautiful child. Is that your nephew?


----------



## x0emnem0x

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @Sherry- I tried to give you "fat baby rep" but you know how that goes....beautiful child. Is that your nephew?



Yes ma'am! He's adorable and chunky.



happily_married said:


> And you...you are just adorable.



D'aaaw, thank you HM! ^_^


----------



## Enplumpen

My partner painting intense eyebrows on me before a bush doof started. 

View attachment 13072756_10153449527786244_6642170617512249407_o.jpg


----------



## Yakatori

Enplumpen said:


> "_...before a *bush-doof *started._"


Not sure I like the sound of that....


----------



## azerty

Enplumpen said:


> My partner painting intense eyebrows on me before a bush doof started.



Very nice picture with beautiful colors.


----------



## Enplumpen

Yakatori said:


> Not sure I like the sound of that....


It's an aussie term for a bush rave haha


----------



## x0emnem0x

Had a fun night doing karaoke with friends and family for my sisters birthday. It was seriously much needed even though my sister and friend had to get me drunk because I was broke. They're the real MVPs.


----------



## seavixen

puffy face + cat hair decorated hoodie. buuut I had really fantastically peaceful morning walk before it got hot out. ^.^ 

View attachment hoodie-small-1.jpg


----------



## JolieRonde

Hi there, long time no see 
Here in France it is UEFA Euro 2016 so this is me  "living " 

View attachment IMG_7130.JPG


----------



## JolieRonde

And me again  

View attachment IMG_6878.jpg


----------



## Paul

JolieRonde this is such a sexy picture.


----------



## azerty

JolieRonde said:


> Hi there, long time no see
> Here in France it is UEFA Euro 2016 so this is me  "living "





JolieRonde said:


> And me again




Very nice pictures. Yes soccer over here in France


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I wearing my new shirt that my mom bought me. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## azerty

Iannathedriveress said:


> I wearing my new shirt that my mom bought me.



Very nice picture


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Here I am at the St. Louis Pridefest yesterday. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

Iannathedriveress said:


> Here I am at the St. Louis Pridefest yesterday.



Love it


----------



## JolieRonde

Paul said:


> JolieRonde this is such a sexy picture.



Thank you 



azerty said:


> Very nice pictures. Yes soccer over here in France



hey, yes.I'm a big fan


----------



## agouderia

JolieRonde said:


> Hi there, long time no see
> Here in France it is UEFA Euro 2016 so this is me  "living "



Allez les Bleus!


----------



## JolieRonde

Merci agouderia , yes Go Blues  Allez les bleuuuuus


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

A photo of me, circa 2013. 

View attachment 20130915_161227.jpg


----------



## Ssbbwkiyomi

Me having dinner at redlobster  also ... I'm baaaack 

View attachment IMG_20160713_221150.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21

Girls night out :kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ssbbwkiyomi said:


> Me having dinner at redlobster  also ... I'm baaaack




Very Pretty!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

My new haircut. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Tad

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Girls night out :kiss2:



Looks like it was fun


----------



## Paul

Iannathedriveress said:


> My new haircut.


Very cute<3


----------



## landshark

Waterfall hike! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Tad

Looks like a perfect summer activity!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80

happily_married said:


> Waterfall hike!


Great pic!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## x0emnem0x

Mirror picture I took of myself at my brothers wedding... my sister in law and I were the photographers.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Stunning dress ... stunning you ... and I get that facial expression all the time from my wife.


----------



## Tad

I hope the wedding was great, and that the couple is happy.

And thanks for sharing the cute pic with us


----------



## Iannathedriveress

x0emnem0x said:


> Mirror picture I took of myself at my brothers wedding... my sister in law and I were the photographers.



I love your fabulous looking dress.


----------



## azerty

x0emnem0x said:


> Mirror picture I took of myself at my brothers wedding... my sister in law and I were the photographers.



Very nice picture


----------



## x0emnem0x

Thanks all! The wedding was fabulous, the dress is my sister in laws, cuz she is way more girly than I am, aaaand I make silly faces like that all the time. I appreciate the nice comments!


----------



## Tad

Also cool that you get along that well with your sister-in-law to work the photography together and that she'd lend you a dress  (can't say I've ever been half that close with any of my in-laws, so I'm envying you that relationship!)


----------



## LillyBBBW

My first time posting in this thread!  Y'know, because I'm basically dead inside and never actually live - I just work. Not this time though. I went to VEGAS! Had a blast. :wubu: 

View attachment vegas.jpg


----------



## Iannathedriveress

LillyBBBW said:


> My first time posting in this thread!  Y'know, because I'm basically dead inside and never actually live - I just work. Not this time though. I went to VEGAS! Had a blast. :wubu:



You look very lovely


----------



## azerty

LillyBBBW said:


> My first time posting in this thread!  Y'know, because I'm basically dead inside and never actually live - I just work. Not this time though. I went to VEGAS! Had a blast. :wubu:



Wonderful picture


----------



## DianaSSBBW

LillyBBBW said:


> My first time posting in this thread!  Y'know, because I'm basically dead inside and never actually live - I just work. Not this time though. I went to VEGAS! Had a blast. :wubu:



I was just going to say...hey, hey...I love the picture, loved all the tour pictures!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Thanks so much everyone.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Good to hear from you, Lilly! You've been missed.


----------



## tonynyc

LillyBBBW said:


> My first time posting in this thread!  Y'know, because I'm basically dead inside and never actually live - I just work. Not this time though. I went to VEGAS! Had a blast. :wubu:


 
* Great pic- glad that you had a wonderful time in Vegas !!!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:*


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I was lucky enough to have a mini getaway with one of my closest friends this past week. We went swimming every night and I'll be damned if I didnt wish I had a pool now!

Swim baby swim! 

View attachment received_1249862158381570.jpg


View attachment received_1251166091584510.jpg


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I was lucky enough to have a mini getaway with one of my closest friends this past week. We went swimming every night and I'll be damned if I didnt wish I had a pool now!

Swim baby swim! 

View attachment received_1251166091584510.jpg


View attachment received_1249862158381570.jpg


----------



## landshark

BriannaBombshell said:


> I was lucky enough to have a mini getaway with one of my closest friends this past week. We went swimming every night and I'll be damned if I didnt wish I had a pool now!
> 
> Swim baby swim!



Love 'em!:smitten:


----------



## azerty

BriannaBombshell said:


> I was lucky enough to have a mini getaway with one of my closest friends this past week. We went swimming every night and I'll be damned if I didnt wish I had a pool now!
> 
> Swim baby swim!



Very nice pictures


----------



## blue_eyes

Hot day in Tennessee so no makeup and freckles







My reason for living


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^very cute blue eyes!!


----------



## azerty

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^very cute blue eyes!!



Yes I agree


----------



## RVGleason

From recent vacation. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Tad

Great pic RV. I'm sure there are clever quips to be made about it, but I'm not awake enough for witty yet


----------



## RVGleason

Tad said:


> Great pic RV. I'm sure there are clever quips to be made about it, but I'm not awake enough for witty yet



Glad you could tell I was the one wearing the blue hat and shirt!


----------



## Tad

Tad said:


> Great pic RV. I'm sure there are clever quips to be made about it, but I'm not awake enough for witty yet





RVGleason said:


> Glad you could tell I was the one wearing the blue hat and shirt!



There you go -- I knew there was something to be said along those lines! 

Other alternatives which _now _come to mind:
- Always glad to see you horsing around
- I'm not sure which of you has been hitting the feed-bag harder
- Hay! Great picture
- Thanks for ponying up a picture.
- The horse looks a little concerned that you might be planning on a ride.

I'm sure there are many more ....


----------



## RVGleason

Tad said:


> There you go -- I knew there was something to be said along those lines!
> 
> Other alternatives which _now _come to mind:
> - Always glad to see you horsing around
> - I'm not sure which of you has been hitting the feed-bag harder
> - Hay! Great picture
> - Thanks for ponying up a picture.
> - The horse looks a little concerned that you might be planning on a ride.
> 
> I'm sure there are many more ....



Could also say I've been eating like a horse! :eat1:


----------



## squeezablysoft

*Awesome belly there, @RVGleason!*


----------



## squeezablysoft

*New haircut:

* 

View attachment Picture 92.jpg


----------



## RVGleason

squeezablysoft said:


> *Awesome belly there, @RVGleason!*



Thanks! :blush:


----------



## Tad

squeezablysoft said:


> *New haircut:
> 
> *



Cute cut -- makes you (to my eyes) look full of mischief


----------



## Deacone

I've been in New Zealand the last 2 weeks. Here is one of the MANY photos i took lol.

This was just from one morning in Kaikoura (South Island). 

View attachment 13956861_10154231530779961_2070734580_n.jpg


View attachment 13942312_10154231530759961_986808194_n.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Added an eighth county (Ottawa, OH) to my bicycling efforts the weekend before last. I am on my bike, though no part of the bike is in the selfie cam's range.

That day's total ride was 45 miles (75km). So far this summer, over 500 miles (800km). Who said big guys were inactive?

(Riding from Monroe County, MI, to Lucas (OH), Lenawee (MI), Washtenaw (MI), Wayne (MI), Fulton (OH), Wood (OH) and recently Ottawa (OH). There is no sign for Ottawa County, but Allen Twp. is the Northwesternmost township in that county) 

View attachment County 8.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

I bow to a real biker. I hope your legs still work when you're my age. I'm nearing 79 and NOT being sarcastic. Biking and my lovely wife keep me young (well, middle aged at least). Biking is good for every part of your body and, especially, for your soul.


----------



## x0emnem0x

Very cool! I miss riding bikes. lol


----------



## Tad

Nicely done, RS . That is a looonnng ride!


----------



## Tad

Sister and BIL invited us out on their boat on Saturday, so I got my summer water-ski in. Forty-eight, fairly fat, but still good for water-skiing (at least on two skis, boat was too full to even try for getting up on one).

Of course, I was less impressed with myself when my 80 year old father also went for a ski  

View attachment e-ws-s.jpg


----------



## AuntHen

JolieRonde said:


> Hi there, long time no see
> Here in France it is UEFA Euro 2016 so this is me  "living "




Bonjour Jolie! Les Bleus did so well (love Antoine Griezmann, he is one to watch for the future).


----------



## Van

Hello everybody! 

View attachment 20160819_100728.jpg


View attachment 20151209_005416.jpg


View attachment 20160819_100351.jpg


----------



## Van

Me chillin yesterday 

View attachment 20160903_083323.jpg


View attachment 20160903_083304.jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

This Rabbit likes to horse around.. 

View attachment yogabunny.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^Nice Rabbit- wish I could do that!

Took my girls to a place called Santa's Land this past Labor Day Weekend. Rode the train and the merry go round- with my Mother   

View attachment unnamed.jpg


View attachment unnamed (1).jpg


----------



## rabbitislove

You look beautiful Green Eyed Fairy


----------



## CleverBomb

Looks like she's having fun


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

rabbitislove said:


> You look beautiful Green Eyed Fairy



Thank you very much 



CleverBomb said:


> Looks like she's having fun



If that was for me- it was. I like riding the little train around the park in nice weather. Also rode a paddle boat on a pond that had monkey cages in the middle of it. Definitely a nice day with my family!


----------



## x0emnem0x

Went out for pizza and had a couple of drinks with some coworker/friends. Had a good time, and it was much needed...


----------



## Fleur

Me..At the Castle Beseno, I had so much fun!
I love visiting ancient places and the history behind them.:smitten: 

View attachment IMG_20160501_221758.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Me a few weeks ago. 

View attachment 20161116_173613.jpg


View attachment 20161116_173557.jpg


----------



## Deven

So, my best friend got married and I graduated college. 

View attachment Kellywedding.jpg


View attachment kellygraduation.jpg


----------



## Leem

Congratulations,!


----------



## Deven

Leem said:


> Congratulations,!



Thank you!


----------



## socrates74

I am guessing your major is related to writing and your bestie is from college or before days. You made it!!!!


----------



## Deacone

Went to Club Indulge over the weekend with husband - went in this beauty  Sorry about the messy flat >_>


----------



## Tad

Deacone said:


> Went to Club Indulge over the weekend with husband - went in this beauty  Sorry about the messy flat >_>



Sweet¡!!!


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Me 3ish weeks ago. 

View attachment 20161116_164841.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

I'd say this one is a couple of months old... 

View attachment 20160920_011753.jpg


----------



## Paul

Lovely FatBarbieDoll. You are pretty.


----------



## Jack Secret

Deven said:


> So, my best friend got married and I graduated college.



That's awesome! Congrats on both points!


----------



## dbmneto

nice photos!


----------



## Fleur

Me...with a friend 

View attachment FB_IMG_1458496980475.jpg


----------



## azerty

BigCutieFleur said:


> Me...with a friend



Extraordinary picture. I love the colors and the contrast.


----------



## Fleur

azerty said:


> Extraordinary picture. I love the colors and the contrast.



Thanks!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Fat Molly

just me and the guy 

(one of 'em anyway) 

i like am super in love and shit :smitten:

and i also have massively terrible dandruff








http://lovemyfatboyfriend.tumblr.com/


----------



## AmyJo1976

Fat Molly said:


> just me and the guy
> 
> (one of 'em anyway)
> 
> i like am super in love and shit :smitten:
> 
> and i also have massively terrible dandruff
> 
> http://lovemyfatboyfriend.tumblr.com/


 
You look so content!


----------



## DianaSSBBW

A SSBBW and a BHM on waverunners.... 

View attachment WaveRunners 1.jpg


View attachment WaveRunners 2.jpg


View attachment WaveRunners 3.jpg


----------



## Tracii

That looks like fun but scary at the same time.


----------



## DianaSSBBW

Tracii said:


> That looks like fun but scary at the same time.



Yes, it is fun and also not scary. I love the "open ocean" without other people nearby to run into.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Deacone said:


> Went to Club Indulge over the weekend with husband - went in this beauty  Sorry about the messy flat >_>


 
I love your look (adorable) here.. Please tell me where that skirt came from. I love that print! 
Save​


----------



## Leem

I thought she had made that amazing dress she looks great in it.


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I know it may not seem like living to some but this night was big living to me. 
At the tender age of 8 I asked my mom if I could shave my head. Of course she said no and I have gone many many years thinking about it, always wanting to do it but being to afriad of how I'd look. Then on Dec. 30th last year I said fuck it, went live on instagram and one of my followers was so excited for me, she took a bunch of screenshots of the process. So here it is, a picture of me shaving my head and living life!! 

View attachment 20170303_040942.jpg


----------



## AmyJo1976

BriannaBombshell said:


> I know it may not seem like living to some but this night was big living to me.
> At the tender age of 8 I asked my mom if I could shave my head. Of course she said no and I have gone many many years thinking about it, always wanting to do it but being to afriad of how I'd look. Then on Dec. 30th last year I said fuck it, went live on instagram and one of my followers was so excited for me, she took a bunch of screenshots of the process. So here it is, a picture of me shaving my head and living life!!


 
I think the finished product looks great on you! Very hot


----------



## Tad

That is so cool, BB!


----------



## AuntHen

I haven't gone dress shopping in awhile (which is weird because I pretty much only wear dresses anymore). Here is one of the ones I liked and bought. I think it has such a vintage, romantic look plus I love this coral color &#128522;&#128150;


----------



## LumpySmile

Very pretty dress!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Very pretty woman, too!


----------



## RabbitScorpion

That coral dress is quite becoming, indeed


----------



## Fantasist

Goat cuddles:happy: 

View attachment FullSizeRender.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

^^^^^^ adorable


----------



## landshark

Fantasist said:


> Goat cuddles:happy:



Love it! Welcome!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Went to lunch at a local barbecue place with some of my co-workers last Friday. One of them recently bought a Mustang convertible that we enjoy teasing her about. I couldn't help but dive down into a White Snake moment and imitate Tawny Kitaen on the hood of her car. If I could actually do the split on the hood, she still couldn't have chortled any louder than she did watching me do this.... 

View attachment Tawny Kitaen.jpg


----------



## LumpySmile

HAHA!!! Awesome!

"She was gonna be an actress. She was gonna be a star. She was gonna shake her ass, on the hood of Whitesnake's car!" Woo Hoo HOO!


----------



## AmandaLynn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Went to lunch at a local barbecue place with some of my co-workers last Friday. One of them recently bought a Mustang convertible that we enjoy teasing her about. I couldn't help but dive down into a White Snake moment and imitate Tawny Kitaen on the hood of her car. If I could actually do the split on the hood, she still couldn't have chortled any louder than she did watching me do this....




Love it!!!


----------



## Tracii

GEF you are way too awesome.
@ Fantasist I love baby goats too LOL
Brianna its your hair right?? I think you look great with short hair.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

LumpySmile said:


> HAHA!!! Awesome!
> 
> "She was gonna be an actress. She was gonna be a star. She was gonna shake her ass, on the hood of Whitesnake's car!" Woo Hoo HOO!





AmandaLynn said:


> Love it!!!





Tracii said:


> GEF you are way too awesome.
> @ Fantasist I love baby goats too LOL
> Brianna its your hair right?? I think you look great with short hair.



Glad you all liked it- It was fun on a Friday pay day!  
My friend said what made it all the more funnier was the people in the restaurant behind me watching out the window


----------



## Ho Ho Tai

For most of our 27 years of marriage, the most frequently heard phrase was "I love you." Now, it seems to be "WHAT???" As I approach 80 y.o. ,it is finally time to admit that my hearing could use a bit of an assist. Most of our friends agree, except those with voices like fog horns. So, dipping my toe (or my ear) in the water, I decided to try - don't call it a hearing aid - a Personal Sound Amplification Device. Much cheaper.

Most of the time, I can hear speech well enough by cupping my hand(s) to my ear(s). If I had been born with ears like Spock - no trouble. But plastic surgeons cost more than hearing aids.

I decided to give them a try in a coffee shop run by a dear friend who has beautiful, musical speech, along with an accent from her home country, Ethiopia. I can hear her just fine on the phone, but across the table, I have to cup my ear.

I took my new gadgets to her shop this morning (some assembly required) taking them out of the box and doing the minimum necessary to give them a try. 

They do work - sort of - but it is clear from the picture that there are a few bugs to work out.

I see no hope of improving my musical experiences with these things, but if I can have a more or less normal conversation with my dear wife and cherished friends, it's worth a few sacrifices. 

View attachment Robert new hearing aids.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ho Ho Tai said:


> For most of our 27 years of marriage, the most frequently heard phrase was "I love you." Now, it seems to be "WHAT???" As I approach 80 y.o. ,it is finally time to admit that my hearing could use a bit of an assist. Most of our friends agree, except those with voices like fog horns. So, dipping my toe (or my ear) in the water, I decided to try - don't call it a hearing aid - a Personal Sound Amplification Device. Much cheaper.
> 
> Most of the time, I can hear speech well enough by cupping my hand(s) to my ear(s). If I had been born with ears like Spock - no trouble. But plastic surgeons cost more than hearing aids.
> 
> I decided to give them a try in a coffee shop run by a dear friend who has beautiful, musical speech, along with an accent from her home country, Ethiopia. I can hear her just fine on the phone, but across the table, I have to cup my ear.
> 
> I took my new gadgets to her shop this morning (some assembly required) taking them out of the box and doing the minimum necessary to give them a try.
> 
> They do work - sort of - but it is clear from the picture that there are a few bugs to work out.
> 
> I see no hope of improving my musical experiences with these things, but if I can have a more or less normal conversation with my dear wife and cherished friends, it's worth a few sacrifices.



You look great and keep on rocking- I admire you Mr Ho Ho- Hope I manage your longevity and quality of life!


----------



## ignorantmonkey

View attachment DSC_0549x.jpg


This was shot in a small Baja South town named Mulege Baja. So nice and so wonderful Hugs to all!


----------



## landshark

I'm not in the picture but I'm definitely living! 

View attachment IMG_1154.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

The company I work for competes in a 5K run every year with other businesses in the area to promote fitness in the workplace. Needless to say, I DON'T RUN but did take a shot at walking it out with the workmates. Some of them ran part of it. I was just slow and steady last Friday evening
I'm the fat redhead  

View attachment outside chamber.jpg


View attachment cheri chamber.jpg


View attachment 18893309_903248706480162_1311387871913695973_n.jpg


----------



## Fantasist

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The company I work for competes in a 5K run every year with other businesses in the area to promote fitness in the workplace. Needless to say, I DON'T RUN but did take a shot at walking it out with the workmates. Some of them ran part of it. I was just slow and steady last Friday evening
> I'm the fat redhead



How great! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.


----------



## AmyJo1976

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The company I work for competes in a 5K run every year with other businesses in the area to promote fitness in the workplace. Needless to say, I DON'T RUN but did take a shot at walking it out with the workmates. Some of them ran part of it. I was just slow and steady last Friday evening
> I'm the fat redhead


 
Love the tie dye shirts! You look great!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fantasist said:


> How great! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun.





AmyJo1976 said:


> Love the tie dye shirts! You look great!



Thank you! It actually was more fun than I expected it to be


----------



## AmandaLynn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you! It actually was more fun than I expected it to be



Excellent pics!


----------



## Tad

Finally getting around to posting this pic from a couple of weeks ago -- we actually had a bit of good weather and I went for a long bike ride, and along the way stopped to try out the ice cream at a "micro-creamery." I wouldn't say that it was anything all that special, but I'll never complain about the first cone of year! 

View attachment ICC.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

Tad said:


> Finally getting around to posting this pic from a couple of weeks ago -- we actually had a bit of good weather and I went for a long bike ride, and along the way stopped to try out the ice cream at a "micro-creamery." I wouldn't say that it was anything all that special, but I'll never complain about the first cone of year!



The first of many I hope.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Bikini shopping complete. 

View attachment IMG_1112.jpg


View attachment IMG_1118.jpg


View attachment IMG_1117.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

You look wonderful!!


----------



## Fantasist

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Bikini shopping complete.



That swimsuit is awesome! Where did you get it?


----------



## Kristal

July 12, 2017


----------



## AmyJo1976

Kristal said:


> July 12, 2017


 
You look great!


----------



## Tracii

Hi Miss K nice to see a pic of you 

Barbie doll nice suit love the colors.


----------



## Kristal

Thanks Tracii and AmyJo 
I appreciate your kind words


----------



## Kristal

Just my way of letting everyone know that I am still lurking about. 

View attachment ___tomorrow_20141013110230.jpg


----------



## loopytheone

I found a claw on the beach! 

View attachment frog crab.jpg


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Fantasist said:


> That swimsuit is awesome! Where did you get it?



Torrid. I got a bikini recently.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Bikini finally in use. 

View attachment IMG_1266.JPG


View attachment IMG_1265.JPG


View attachment IMG_1496.jpg


----------



## AmandaLynn

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Bikini finally in use.




You look marvelous.


----------



## AmyJo1976

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Bikini finally in use.



I think you're very pretty


----------



## Am Jim

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Bikini finally in use.



Very attractive!


----------



## DELIMAN092262

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Bikini finally in use.


You look great in that swimsuit. I am sure it is driving that special someone in your life crazy.


----------



## AuntHen

Enjoying the lovely weather we have been having this August.


----------



## landshark

fat9276 said:


> Enjoying the lovely weather we have been having this August.



Lovely pic!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

fat9276 said:


> Enjoying the lovely weather we have been having this August.



You are just the cutest!


----------



## ohiofa

fat9276 said:


> Enjoying the lovely weather we have been having this August.



Very pretty!!


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I was a at car show earlier today. 

View attachment IMG_9848.jpg


----------



## RabbitScorpion

Sugar Magnolia said:


> You are just the cutest!



Sugar stole my words, 9276. 

:bow:


----------



## AuntHen

happily_married said:


> Lovely pic!





Sugar Magnolia said:


> You are just the cutest!





ohiofa said:


> Very pretty!!





RabbitScorpion said:


> Sugar stole my words, 9276.
> 
> :bow:



Thank you!


----------



## SBQT73

Love Lake Michigan &#127774;&#9969;&#9973;&#65039; 

View attachment IMG_2280.jpg


----------



## azerty

SBQT73 said:


> Love Lake Michigan &#127774;&#9969;&#9973;&#65039;



Very nice picture. Thank you for sharing


----------



## ohiofa

SBQT73 said:


> Love Lake Michigan &#127774;&#9969;&#9973;&#65039;



Beautiful smile!


----------



## SBQT73

ohiofa said:


> Beautiful smile!


Thank you!!


----------



## SBQT73

ohiofa said:


> Beautiful smile!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## Tad

Picture with a friend's dog (cropped a couple of my other friends out of it). We were visiting them over the weekend, and got to take this beauty on a couple of long walks. I'm not up for all the commitment of owning a dog, but it sure is nice to be able to visit with and briefly borrow one as lovely and well behaved as this one is!


----------



## plushkitty

At the Santa Barbara Zoo earlier this month with a fennec fox! I love fennec foxes, they're super cute. :wubu:


----------



## Tad

They are SO cute! (you do pretty well for a human, mind you)


----------



## azerty

plushkitty said:


> At the Santa Barbara Zoo earlier this month with a fennec fox! I love fennec foxes, they're super cute. :wubu:



Very nice picture


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Me a few days ago. 

View attachment 8A690374-6D8E-47E0-9DE2-3FC84DF96D13.jpg


View attachment 5B217EB7-79FA-41D1-A957-70191E8E0656.jpg


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Ho Ho Tai

Blue Jay -

You may be familiar with the American-Swedish Institute (ASI) in Minneapolis, MN, USA but other Dimensions folks may not be. I'm including a link to a history portion of the ASI website: https://www.asimn.org/historic-turnblad-mansion Swan Turnblad was the successful publisher of a Swedish language newspaper in the days when the immigrant Swedes were largely grouped in an area referred to, rather disdainfully, as 'Snoose Boulevard' - for reasons I won't get into here.

Swan Turnblad built his mansion in the ritziest part of town - his way, in part, of thumbing his nose at his neighbors who looked down their noses at the Swedes. He later donated that residence which became ASI. My wife and I have been members there for many decades, though we don't get there all that often.

If you ever drop by this way, look it up. It's fun to wander through and has a rather nice restaurant in the building.


----------



## BlueJay

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Blue Jay -
> 
> You may be familiar with the American-Swedish Institute (ASI) in Minneapolis, MN, USA but other Dimensions folks may not be. I'm including a link to a history portion of the ASI website: https://www.asimn.org/historic-turnblad-mansion Swan Turnblad was the successful publisher of a Swedish language newspaper in the days when the immigrant Swedes were largely grouped in an area referred to, rather disdainfully, as 'Snoose Boulevard' - for reasons I won't get into here.
> 
> Swan Turnblad built his mansion in the ritziest part of town - his way, in part, of thumbing his nose at his neighbors who looked down their noses at the Swedes. He later donated that residence which became ASI. My wife and I have been members there for many decades, though we don't get there all that often.
> 
> If you ever drop by this way, look it up. It's fun to wander through and has a rather nice restaurant in the building.



No, I was not familiar with the ASI, until now  I will look it up! My grandfather had an uncle that moved to Minnesota, so I really want to visit there some time!


----------



## supersizebbw

Trying on my first ever pair of skinny jeans  

View attachment skinny jeans.jpg


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

supersizebbw said:


> Trying on my first ever pair of skinny jeans



May they not be your last; they're lovely.


----------



## supersizebbw

Dr. Feelgood said:


> May they not be your last; they're lovely.


Haha thanks!  I love them so much that I'm going back to the store get a couple more pairs soon!


----------



## Am Jim

supersizebbw said:


> Trying on my first ever pair of skinny jeans



Looking great! How many pounds lost?


----------



## khrestel

I bought a plaid skirt for a gig where I had to sing Smells like teen spirit to get in the mood . 

View attachment IMG_20180324_111610.jpg


----------



## Tad

Rocking the skirt, and I love the new hair!


----------



## Tad

Finally warm enough to make the long bike ride in to work in the morning (I had full gloves on too, but took them off to take the picture)


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

Me on Sunday.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Me on Sunday.


----------



## LumpySmile

Looks like you were out enjoying the spring weather! Looking gorgeous!


----------



## blue_eyes

Hanging with my munchkin


----------



## Tad

Taking a break while out biking at lunch.


----------



## Ohio Lady

Me at Oktoberfest with The Bee Gees Golden Tribute.. Awesome evening.


----------



## Am Jim

Ohio Lady said:


> Me at Oktoberfest with The Bee Gees Golden Tribute.. Awesome evening.



Sounds like a fun time!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

I used to be a paysite model. Now I can’t make a straight face to save my life.


----------



## traceg

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Me on Sunday.


Wow absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Headed out to a witchy party


----------



## traceg

BriannaBombshell said:


> Headed out to a witchy party[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> You look Fantastic!


----------



## BriannaBombshell

Thank you!!


----------



## Killexia

I was stuck in my first major snowstorm as a rookie driver with my 2nd trainer.


----------



## Van

In New Orleans


----------



## HUGEisElegant

This is a bit of an odd shot, as I had to black out my friends' faces (out of respect for their privacy), but this is me in July of 2014 after I summited a 10,064 foot mountain just outside of L.A. We camped overnight above the tree line and I remember how weird and whimsical the evergreen trees grew in that area due to the elevation. We saw scorpions and black widow spiders on our way up and on the way back down the next day, we spotted a juvenile Southern Pacific rattlesnake, as well as a baby California Kingsnake, which was really cool. A few days later, we summited another peak near Kings Canyon National Park in southern California. It's been awhile now though. I was also set to hike all 2,190 miles of the Appalachian Trail in 2012, but sadly, I had to pull out at the last minute due to an unforeseen circumstance. I _really_ want to get back to climbing and backpacking again though. I LOVE it.


----------



## DragonFly

Van said:


> In New Orleans


Aaaaccckkkk. That picture needed a SNAKE warning!


----------



## DragonFly

HUGEisElegant said:


> This is a bit of an odd shot, as I had to black out my friends' faces (out of respect for their privacy), but this is me in July of 2014 after I summited a 10,064 foot mountain just outside of L.A. We camped overnight above the tree line and I remember how weird and whimsical the evergreen trees grew in that area due to the elevation. We saw scorpions and black widow spiders on our way up and on the way back down the next day, we spotted a juvenile Southern Pacific rattlesnake, as well as a baby California Kingsnake, which was really cool. A few days later, we summited another peak near Kings Canyon National Park in southern California. It's been awhile now though. I was also set to hike all 2,190 miles of the Appalachian Trail in 2012, but sadly, I had to pull out at the last minute due to an unforeseen circumstance. I _really_ want to get back to climbing and backpacking again though. I LOVE it.
> 
> View attachment 132789


Wow!!!! That is one long hike - and filled with things like snakes and spiders!!!


----------



## HUGEisElegant

DragonFly said:


> Wow!!!! That is one long hike - and filled with things like snakes and spiders!!!



Yeah, it would have been. Although, there aren't too many black widows along the Appalachian Trail. But the Pennsylvania stretch in particular is known for its timber rattlesnakes though!  Sorry to make your skin crawl! lol


----------



## CarmellaBombshell




----------



## Tad

Hard at work in the yard on Saturday


----------



## littlefairywren

Getting ready for a wee shop last week.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

My twins graduated high school in June.


----------



## BouncingBoy

Not letting any virus stop me from a good meal out with my Love.(Of course the mask came down to eat.....lol)


----------



## Aqw

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My twins graduated high school in June.


Congrats to the daughters and to the mother


----------



## Tad

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My twins graduated high school in June.


Congrats to them (and to you)! Wow, how time flies


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BouncingBoy said:


> View attachment 136618
> 
> Not letting any virus stop me from a good meal out with my Love.(Of course the mask came down to eat.....lol)


Is that you Dragorat? Good to see you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Aqw said:


> Congrats to the daughters and to the mother



Thank you. It was a "drive through" graduation and a happy day 


Tad said:


> Congrats to them (and to you)! Wow, how time flies


Thank you Tad 
Yes it does. 28 years of raising children. My babies are out of high school now.


----------



## BouncingBoy

> BouncingBoy said:
> View attachment 136618
> Not letting any virus stop me from a good meal out with my Love.(Of course the mask came down to eat.....lol)


Is that you Dragorat? Good to see you  

Yea it's me.Fat & Happy....


----------



## Tank

FatBarbieDoll said:


> Me 3ish weeks ago.
> 
> View attachment 125832


Beautiful young lady


----------



## AuntHen

Chicken life. My girl, Priscilla (I call her Prissy).


----------



## littlefairywren

I needed this today! You and wee Prissy are adorable, B ❤


fat9276 said:


> Chicken life. My girl, Priscilla (I call her Prissy).


----------



## Tank

fat9276 said:


> Chicken life. My girl, Priscilla (I call her Prissy).


Cute!


----------



## Tank

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I'd say this one is a couple of months old...
> 
> View attachment 125833


I'd love to see more recent pics!


----------



## FAinPA

Not being able to go to ballgames in 2020 was such a void. I hope fans can safely attend come April.


----------



## AuntHen

littlefairywren said:


> I needed this today! You and wee Prissy are adorable, B ❤


 I'm glad I could help your day, K! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Tad

I always love pics with animals, but not often we get one with a chicken -- but I have to say that Priscilla poses like a champ


----------



## omegaseph

BriannaBombshell said:


> Headed out to a witchy party


Damn, Bri, you are impossibly pretty.


----------



## L eonardo

AuntHen said:


> Chicken life. My girl, Priscilla (I call her Prissy).


Awesome photos and great smile!


----------



## L eonardo

Riding in NJ....now where can I find a good diner?


----------



## TheShannan

Here's me and the Mron our Fall weekend up North where we are going to the corn maze


----------

